# US Troops in serious peril now..Terry Jones burns Koran



## manifold

Florida preacher Terry Jones burns Koran in bizarre 'trial and execution' in front of a crowd of ... 30 people | Mail Online

No doubt things are far more dangerous for the troops in Afghanistan today than they were a week ago.


----------



## jillian

see, that's the kind of thing they shouldn't even be publishing as news.  it validates the insanity of the loons.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Yea i still can't believe this Administration tried to make that argument. It just goes to show that they are losing Afghanistan. Obviously they don't say this but it's pretty obvious at this point. You know things are bad when they resort to stuff like that. Seriously pathetic stuff for sure.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Talk amongst yourselves


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.


----------



## Immanuel

I almost said, "April Fools".

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/02/world/asia/02afghanistan.html?bl

Immie


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Or maybe mental instability draws one to Islam.. who knows.

I don't trust those fuckers... Herman Cain is right.


----------



## Charles_Main

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.


Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people. 

Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Charles_Main said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
Click to expand...


You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!

But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.


----------



## The T

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Or maybe mental instability draws one to Islam.. who knows.
> 
> I don't trust those fuckers... Herman Cain is right.


 
Neal Boortz is also right...there is no such thing as the '_Peaceful Religion of Islam_' Hell? It was born from a rejected warmonger.


----------



## The T

ClosedCaption said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people. Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously. Everyone predicted that this would be the response. Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
Click to expand...

 
And it shows how intolerant Islam is.


----------



## Charles_Main

ClosedCaption said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
Click to expand...


Perhaps he lit the fuse to Show the entire world how intolerant, Violent, and Crazy some Muslims are.

I don't care how fucking serious they take the book. It is just ink on Paper, burning it, in no way justifies a violent response. 

The people who did this are animals that make the Pastor look respectable. These same animals who did this over their book, show no respect at all to other religions, or other religions books. Yet were all suppose to understand their Rage? Are you people for real. Fucking ass backwards assholes living in the 1400's is all they are.


----------



## Againsheila

ClosedCaption said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
Click to expand...


So if someone tells me I can't drive my car because it's against their religion and if I do there may be retaliation in the middle east, I'm suppose to just take it???  You do know they won't let women drive cars don't you?  The only answer to this violence is justice.  Put them in jail and let them know we won't tolerate this behavior from ANYONE!!.  If Afghanistan refuses to prosecute those responsible there should be a response from governments around the world.  


We don't give up our rights, even stupid rights to burn stupid books just because someone threatens us, to do so is COWARDICE.


----------



## Immanuel

Charles_Main said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps he lit the fuse to Show the entire world how intolerant, Violent, and Crazy some Muslims are.
> 
> I don't care how fucking serious they take the book. It is just ink on Paper, burning it, in no way justifies a violent response.
> 
> The people who did this are animals that make the Pastor look respectable.
Click to expand...


In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!

I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?

Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News

Immie


----------



## Againsheila

Immanuel said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he lit the fuse to Show the entire world how intolerant, Violent, and Crazy some Muslims are.
> 
> I don't care how fucking serious they take the book. It is just ink on Paper, burning it, in no way justifies a violent response.
> 
> The people who did this are animals that make the Pastor look respectable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!
> 
> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?
> 
> Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


He's not responsible, the Afghan Muslims are responsible.  Terry Jones bought the books, they were his books to do what he wanted.  I'm tempted to go out and buy a Koran and burn it just on principal.  When we give up our rights simply because we are afraid of what someone else will do, we are cowards and deserve NO rights.

I thought his plan was pretty stupid too, but I don't blame him for the murdering Muslims.  Tell me, if conservatives started killing people because some idiot burned the flag, who would you blame?


----------



## Immanuel

Againsheila said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he lit the fuse to Show the entire world how intolerant, Violent, and Crazy some Muslims are.
> 
> I don't care how fucking serious they take the book. It is just ink on Paper, burning it, in no way justifies a violent response.
> 
> The people who did this are animals that make the Pastor look respectable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!
> 
> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?
> 
> Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not responsible, the Afghan Muslims are responsible.  Terry Jones bought the books, they were his books to do what he wanted.  I'm tempted to go out and buy a Koran and burn it just on principal.  When we give up our rights simply because we are afraid of what someone else will do, we are cowards and deserve NO rights.
> 
> I thought his plan was pretty stupid too, but I don't blame him for the murdering Muslims.  Tell me, if conservatives started killing people because some idiot burned the flag, who would you blame?
Click to expand...


Truthfully, I too have thought about going out and buying a Koran to burn, but Jones is responsible for instigating the response.

Who would I blame?  Liberals, since I consider myself conservative.  

edit: and if liberals started killing people for burning the flag, I would blame liberals too.  

Immie


----------



## CaféAuLait

Immanuel said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he lit the fuse to Show the entire world how intolerant, Violent, and Crazy some Muslims are.
> 
> I don't care how fucking serious they take the book. It is just ink on Paper, burning it, in no way justifies a violent response.
> 
> The people who did this are animals that make the Pastor look respectable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!
> 
> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?
> 
> Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


He is not responsible for other people&#8217;s actions. They alone decided to retaliate in a manner that killed INNOCENT people. 

The same way the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten was not responsible for the deaths after they published cartoons of Muhammad.

There were death threats after South Park to those people working there. People are responsible for violence they wreak.


----------



## MikeK

Christian Americans who criticize the obvious religious fanaticism of the Afghani Moslems should recall the far more volatile and widespread example of their spiritual forebears who, when agitated by Catholic popes, formed massive armies and launched a religious Crusade against Islam that lasted for generations.  

Whether or not contemporary American Christians choose to believe that many present day Moslems are sufficiently devoted to their faith to be driven to kill and/or die in its defense the fact remains they quite obviously are -- as the 9/11 attack has plainly shown.  Yet an opportunistic yokel evangelist, Terry Jones,  thought it was a good idea to offensively provoke the fanatical segment of Islam by desecrating their holy book.  There was no reasonable or sensible justification for doing what he did.  

I believe that sonofabitch should be wrapped up and delivered to the most fanatical Muslim Imam in Afghanistan to be dealt with.


----------



## Immanuel

CaféAuLait;3486104 said:
			
		

> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he lit the fuse to Show the entire world how intolerant, Violent, and Crazy some Muslims are.
> 
> I don't care how fucking serious they take the book. It is just ink on Paper, burning it, in no way justifies a violent response.
> 
> The people who did this are animals that make the Pastor look respectable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!
> 
> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?
> 
> Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not responsible for other peoples actions. They alone decided to retaliate in a manner that killed INNOCENT people.
> 
> The same way the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten was not responsible for the deaths after they published cartoons of Muhammad.
> 
> There were death threats after South Park to those people working there. People are responsible for violence they wreak.
Click to expand...


I don't disagree with your point, but I do believe Jones instigated the episode.  He knew what the response would be and if he didn't he was a frigging idiot... strike that, he is a frigging idiot anyway.

Immie


----------



## Againsheila

MikeK said:


> Christian Americans who criticize the obvious religious fanaticism of the Afghani Moslems should recall the far more volatile and widespread of their spiritual forebears who, when agitated by Catholic popes, formed massive armies and launched a religious Crusade against Islam that lasted for generation.
> 
> Whether or not contemporary American Christians choose to believe that many present day Moslems are sufficiently devoted to their faith to be driven to kill and/or die in its defense the fact remains they quite obviously are -- as the 9/11 attack has plainly shown.  Yet an opportunistic yokel evangelist, Terry Jones,  thought it was a good idea to offensively provoke the fanatical segment of Islam by desecrating their holy book.  There was no reasonable or sensible justification for doing what he did.
> 
> I believe that sonofabitch should be wrapped up and delivered to the most fanatical Muslim Imam in Afghanistan to be dealt with.



So, if a bunch of people went on a killing spree because some idiot burned the flag, would you be blaming the flag burner?  I thought not!

He may be a "sonofabitch" but he's not responsible for the killing, the ones who did them are and they should be brought to justice to teach other Muslims that such behavior will not be tolerated!

And you make it sound like the terrorists weren't responsible for 9/11, so who was?  Us?  Because we don't follow Islamic doctrine?  Where do you draw the line?  AFTER we've all been converted in order to prevent violence?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Charles_Main said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps he lit the fuse to Show the entire world how intolerant, Violent, and Crazy some Muslims are.
> 
> I don't care how fucking serious they take the book. It is just ink on Paper, burning it, in no way justifies a violent response.
> 
> *The people who did this are animals that make the Pastor look respectable*. These same animals who did this over their book, show no respect at all to other religions, or other religions books. Yet were all suppose to understand their Rage? Are you people for real. Fucking ass backwards assholes living in the 1400's is all they are.
Click to expand...


no one makes this pastor look respectable


----------



## xsited1

ClosedCaption said:


> Talk amongst yourselves



Muslim societies provide modern historians the ability to see what Nomadic life was like in the year 600 A.D. today.


----------



## MikeK

Againsheila said:


> [...]
> 
> And you make it sound like the terrorists weren't responsible for 9/11, so who was?  Us?  Because we don't follow Islamic doctrine?  Where do you draw the line?  AFTER we've all been converted in order to prevent violence?


Religious conversion has nothing to do with the presently diminished devotion of the Christian faith.  We've simply become a nation of hypocrites who worship nothing but money and military power.    

Re: the issue at hand:

In preparation for Operation Desert Storm, Bush-1 arranged with his Saudi Arabian buddies to install a temporary Air Base in the Islamic holy land of Mecca.  He also promised to pressure Israel into reducing its occupation of Palestinian territories.  But as time went by the "temporary" air base remained in Mecca and Israel's occupation activities increased, so Usama bin Laden reminded Bill Clinton of Bush's promises and warned him that action would be taken if those promises weren't kept.  When Bill Clinton ignored the warning a nearly successful attempt was made by one Ramseh Yousef in 1993 to topple a World Trade Center tower.

In 1998, PBS Frontline's John Miller interviewed Usama bin Laden in a cave in Afghanistan.  I recall watching that intervew.  The following is a brief excerpt of what bin Laden had to say:

(Miller)... _"What is the meaning of your call for Muslims to take arms against America in particular, and what is the message that you wish to send to the West in general?"_

(bin Laden) _"The call to wage war against America was made because America has spear-headed the crusade against the Islamic nation, sending tens of thousands of its troops to the land of the two Holy Mosques over and above its meddling in its affairs and its politics, and its support of the oppressive, corrupt and tyrannical regime that is in control. These are the reasons behind the singling out of America as a target. And not exempt of responsibility are those Western regimes whose presence in the region offers support to the American troops there. *We know at least one reason behind the symbolic participation of the Western forces and that is to support the Jewish and Zionist plans for expansion of what is called the Great Israel. Surely, their presence is not out of concern over their interests in the region. ... Their presence has no meaning save one and that is to offer support to the Jews in Palestine who are in need of their Christian brothers to achieve full control over the Arab Peninsula which they intend to make an important part of the so called Greater Israel. ..."*_
frontline: hunting bin laden: who is bin laden?: interview with osama bin laden (in may 1998) | PBS

When Bush-2 took Office bin Laden issued the same warning to him several times.  Like Clinton, Bush ignored the warnings and the result was the 9/11 attack.

While Bush-2 proudly took credit for there being no attacks after 9/11, the reason for it is shortly after 9/11 Bush quickly shut down the Bin-Sultan Air Base his father had installed in Mecca and removed all Americans from that land.  He then pressured Sharon to remove all the Israeli settlements from the Gaza region.

If the demands to remove our troops from their holy land and to stop supporting Israeli oppression of the Palestinians were met neither attack on the World Trade Center would have occurred.  One can puff up and issue stupid bravado but the fact remains, the Muslims had two legitimate grievances which we ignored.  The consequence was they proved they can hurt us -- even if some of them must commit suicide to do it.  

The bottom line is you don't want to antagonize people who are willing to die to strike at you.   That's what the stupid sonofabitch, Terry Jones, who burned the Koran did and it cost another twelve Americans their lives.  

There is nothing in this world more dangerous than a man or woman who is ready to die -- except for several million of them.

SO LEAVE THOSE PEOPLE ALONE!


----------



## NYcarbineer

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.



Ironic post of the week.


----------



## WillowTree

ClosedCaption said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
Click to expand...


You are correct. The idiot JOnes should have known that these are very violent people. It's very predictable. Like rabid dogs. I wonder what would happen if we killed 12 of them every time they killed one of us? Or burned our flag.?


----------



## Sallow

That's not the fault of Terry Jones..Christianity or Islam.

That's the fault of some bloodthristy radical motherfuckers.


----------



## Ragnar

MikeK said:


> Christian Americans who criticize the obvious religious fanaticism of the Afghani Moslems should recall the far more volatile and widespread example of their spiritual forebears who, when agitated by Catholic popes, formed massive armies and launched a religious Crusade against Islam that lasted for generations.
> 
> Whether or not contemporary American Christians choose to believe that many present day Moslems are sufficiently devoted to their faith to be driven to kill and/or die in its defense the fact remains they quite obviously are -- as the 9/11 attack has plainly shown.  Yet an opportunistic yokel evangelist, Terry Jones,  thought it was a good idea to offensively provoke the fanatical segment of Islam by desecrating their holy book.  There was no reasonable or sensible justification for doing what he did.
> 
> I believe that sonofabitch should be wrapped up and delivered to the most fanatical Muslim Imam in Afghanistan to be dealt with.



There are also lecherous a-hole whack-jobs running around America. Does that mean you blame rape victims for the way they dress too? (the same way you blame Jones) Should the makers of hot female apparel be thrown to the wolves too?


----------



## Ragnar

WillowTree said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. The idiot JOnes should have known that these are very violent people. It's very predictable. Like rabid dogs. I wonder what would happen if we killed 12 of them every time they killed one of us? Or burned our flag.?
Click to expand...


----------



## ClosedCaption

WillowTree said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. The idiot JOnes should have known that these are very violent people. It's very predictable. Like rabid dogs. I wonder what would happen if we killed 12 of them every time they killed one of us? Or burned our flag.?
Click to expand...


an eye for an eye leaves everyone blind?


----------



## NYcarbineer

WillowTree said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. The idiot JOnes should have known that these are very violent people. It's very predictable. Like rabid dogs. I wonder what would happen if we killed 12 of them every time they killed one of us? Or burned our flag.?
Click to expand...


I think we've probably killed 12 times as many of them as they of us over the years, not to mention our role as an accomplice to the Israeli terrorism inflicted on the Palestinians.


----------



## WillowTree

NYcarbineer said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. The idiot JOnes should have known that these are very violent people. It's very predictable. Like rabid dogs. I wonder what would happen if we killed 12 of them every time they killed one of us? Or burned our flag.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we've probably killed 12 times as many of them as they of us over the years, not to mention our role as an accomplice to the Israeli terrorism inflicted on the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


I think you're full of left wing talkingpointspropagandabullshit. That's what I think.


----------



## NYcarbineer

WillowTree said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. The idiot JOnes should have known that these are very violent people. It's very predictable. Like rabid dogs. I wonder what would happen if we killed 12 of them every time they killed one of us? Or burned our flag.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we've probably killed 12 times as many of them as they of us over the years, not to mention our role as an accomplice to the Israeli terrorism inflicted on the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you're full of left wing talkingpointspropagandabullshit. That's what I think.
Click to expand...


And you're mentally handicapped, and fat.

I thought the wingnuts considered Americans who put American soldiers in danger with their actions were committing TREASON??

When did the Right decide to endorse TREASON?


----------



## Immanuel

MikeK said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> And you make it sound like the terrorists weren't responsible for 9/11, so who was?  Us?  Because we don't follow Islamic doctrine?  Where do you draw the line?  AFTER we've all been converted in order to prevent violence?
> 
> 
> 
> Religious conversion has nothing to do with the presently diminished devotion of the Christian faith.  We've simply become a nation of hypocrites who worship nothing but money and military power.
> 
> Re: the issue at hand:
> 
> In preparation for Operation Desert Storm, Bush-1 arranged with his Saudi Arabian buddies to install a temporary Air Base in the Islamic holy land of Mecca.  He also promised to pressure Israel into reducing its occupation of Palestinian territories.  But as time went by the "temporary" air base remained in Mecca and Israel's occupation activities increased, so Usama bin Laden reminded Bill Clinton of Bush's promises and warned him that action would be taken if those promises weren't kept.  When Bill Clinton ignored the warning a nearly successful attempt was made by one Ramseh Yousef in 1993 to topple a World Trade Center tower.
> 
> In 1998, PBS Frontline's John Miller interviewed Usama bin Laden in a cave in Afghanistan.  I recall watching that intervew.  The following is a brief excerpt of what bin Laden had to say:
> 
> (Miller)... _"What is the meaning of your call for Muslims to take arms against America in particular, and what is the message that you wish to send to the West in general?"_
> 
> (bin Laden) _"The call to wage war against America was made because America has spear-headed the crusade against the Islamic nation, sending tens of thousands of its troops to the land of the two Holy Mosques over and above its meddling in its affairs and its politics, and its support of the oppressive, corrupt and tyrannical regime that is in control. These are the reasons behind the singling out of America as a target. And not exempt of responsibility are those Western regimes whose presence in the region offers support to the American troops there. *We know at least one reason behind the symbolic participation of the Western forces and that is to support the Jewish and Zionist plans for expansion of what is called the Great Israel. Surely, their presence is not out of concern over their interests in the region. ... Their presence has no meaning save one and that is to offer support to the Jews in Palestine who are in need of their Christian brothers to achieve full control over the Arab Peninsula which they intend to make an important part of the so called Greater Israel. ..."*_
> frontline: hunting bin laden: who is bin laden?: interview with osama bin laden (in may 1998) | PBS
> 
> When Bush-2 took Office bin Laden issued the same warning to him several times.  Like Clinton, Bush ignored the warnings and the result was the 9/11 attack.
> 
> While Bush-2 proudly took credit for there being no attacks after 9/11, the reason for it is shortly after 9/11 Bush quickly shut down the Bin-Sultan Air Base his father had installed in Mecca and removed all Americans from that land.  He then pressured Sharon to remove all the Israeli settlements from the Gaza region.
> 
> If the demands to remove our troops from their holy land and to stop supporting Israeli oppression of the Palestinians were met neither attack on the World Trade Center would have occurred.  One can puff up and issue stupid bravado but the fact remains, the Muslims had two legitimate grievances which we ignored.  The consequence was they proved they can hurt us -- even if some of them must commit suicide to do it.
> 
> The bottom line is you don't want to antagonize people who are willing to die to strike at you.   That's what the stupid sonofabitch, Terry Jones, who burned the Koran did and it *cost another twelve Americans their lives*.
> 
> There is nothing in this world more dangerous than a man or woman who is ready to die -- except for several million of them.
> 
> SO LEAVE THOSE PEOPLE ALONE!
Click to expand...


For the record, I read that they were UN employees.  I have seen nothing stating that they were Americans, not that that changes anything.

Immie


----------



## WillowTree

NYcarbineer said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we've probably killed 12 times as many of them as they of us over the years, not to mention our role as an accomplice to the Israeli terrorism inflicted on the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're full of left wing talkingpointspropagandabullshit. That's what I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're mentally handicapped, and fat.
> 
> I thought the wingnuts considered Americans who put American soldiers in danger with their actions were committing TREASON??
> 
> When did the Right decide to endorse TREASON?
Click to expand...


What the fuck are you EVEN talking about you stupid moron?


----------



## WillowTree

Immanuel said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> And you make it sound like the terrorists weren't responsible for 9/11, so who was?  Us?  Because we don't follow Islamic doctrine?  Where do you draw the line?  AFTER we've all been converted in order to prevent violence?
> 
> 
> 
> Religious conversion has nothing to do with the presently diminished devotion of the Christian faith.  We've simply become a nation of hypocrites who worship nothing but money and military power.
> 
> Re: the issue at hand:
> 
> In preparation for Operation Desert Storm, Bush-1 arranged with his Saudi Arabian buddies to install a temporary Air Base in the Islamic holy land of Mecca.  He also promised to pressure Israel into reducing its occupation of Palestinian territories.  But as time went by the "temporary" air base remained in Mecca and Israel's occupation activities increased, so Usama bin Laden reminded Bill Clinton of Bush's promises and warned him that action would be taken if those promises weren't kept.  When Bill Clinton ignored the warning a nearly successful attempt was made by one Ramseh Yousef in 1993 to topple a World Trade Center tower.
> 
> In 1998, PBS Frontline's John Miller interviewed Usama bin Laden in a cave in Afghanistan.  I recall watching that intervew.  The following is a brief excerpt of what bin Laden had to say:
> 
> (Miller)... _"What is the meaning of your call for Muslims to take arms against America in particular, and what is the message that you wish to send to the West in general?"_
> 
> (bin Laden) _"The call to wage war against America was made because America has spear-headed the crusade against the Islamic nation, sending tens of thousands of its troops to the land of the two Holy Mosques over and above its meddling in its affairs and its politics, and its support of the oppressive, corrupt and tyrannical regime that is in control. These are the reasons behind the singling out of America as a target. And not exempt of responsibility are those Western regimes whose presence in the region offers support to the American troops there. *We know at least one reason behind the symbolic participation of the Western forces and that is to support the Jewish and Zionist plans for expansion of what is called the Great Israel. Surely, their presence is not out of concern over their interests in the region. ... Their presence has no meaning save one and that is to offer support to the Jews in Palestine who are in need of their Christian brothers to achieve full control over the Arab Peninsula which they intend to make an important part of the so called Greater Israel. ..."*_
> frontline: hunting bin laden: who is bin laden?: interview with osama bin laden (in may 1998) | PBS
> 
> When Bush-2 took Office bin Laden issued the same warning to him several times.  Like Clinton, Bush ignored the warnings and the result was the 9/11 attack.
> 
> While Bush-2 proudly took credit for there being no attacks after 9/11, the reason for it is shortly after 9/11 Bush quickly shut down the Bin-Sultan Air Base his father had installed in Mecca and removed all Americans from that land.  He then pressured Sharon to remove all the Israeli settlements from the Gaza region.
> 
> If the demands to remove our troops from their holy land and to stop supporting Israeli oppression of the Palestinians were met neither attack on the World Trade Center would have occurred.  One can puff up and issue stupid bravado but the fact remains, the Muslims had two legitimate grievances which we ignored.  The consequence was they proved they can hurt us -- even if some of them must commit suicide to do it.
> 
> The bottom line is you don't want to antagonize people who are willing to die to strike at you.   That's what the stupid sonofabitch, Terry Jones, who burned the Koran did and it *cost another twelve Americans their lives*.
> 
> There is nothing in this world more dangerous than a man or woman who is ready to die -- except for several million of them.
> 
> SO LEAVE THOSE PEOPLE ALONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the record, I read that they were UN employees.  I have seen nothing stating that they were Americans, not that that changes anything.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


What it said was they went looking for Americans to kill, couldn't find any, so they chose the first "westerners" they could lay their hands on, that's why I called them "rabid".


----------



## CaféAuLait

Given the line of reasoning by some that Jones is responsible for these people being murdered, and then I guess if a woman cheats on her husband and she KNEW it would piss off her husband. That translates that the husband who murders his wife is not responsible, Only the wife who cheated was responsible for her own murder because she pissed off her husband.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Ok fuck Jones is totally innocent!!


----------



## WillowTree

ClosedCaption said:


> Ok fuck Jones is totally innocent!!



He's totally innocent of murder. Now isn't he?


----------



## Immanuel

WillowTree said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fuck Jones is totally innocent!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's totally innocent of murder. Now isn't he?
Click to expand...


Now wait a minute, I didn't say he was responsible for murder.  If that is what you think, you would be wrong.  I meant he was responsible for inciting those morons to commit murder.  

Immie


----------



## WillowTree

Immanuel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fuck Jones is totally innocent!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's totally innocent of murder. Now isn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now wait a minute, I didn't say he was responsible for murder.  If that is what you think, you would be wrong.  I meant he was responsible for inciting those morons to commit murder.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Dear Mr. Immie. Take a second look.. I was responding to ClosedMindedCaption..


----------



## Immanuel

WillowTree said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's totally innocent of murder. Now isn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now wait a minute, I didn't say he was responsible for murder.  If that is what you think, you would be wrong.  I meant he was responsible for inciting those morons to commit murder.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Immie. Take a second look.. I was responding to ClosedMindedCaption..
Click to expand...


No second look needed.  I realized that, but I was one of those that said Jones was somewhat responsible for those deaths.

Let's put it this way, do you blame the bees that stung you after someone else riled them up?

I believe Jones is smart enough to know that radical Muslims will kill for a perceived slight.  Hell, we all remember Saloman Rushdie (sp?) and the guy that drew those cartoons of Mohammed.

Those Muslims should all be caught, tried for murder and then shot, but Jones should have known (and I believe he did know) that what he was doing would cause this kind of a response which is why I think he should bear some of the responsibility.  

Immie


----------



## gautama

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.



Fuck the Qu'ran.

Fuck the Muslims.

And fuck the Obamarrhoidal LibTURDS......who, as a rule, defend these arseholes.


----------



## WillowTree

Immanuel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now wait a minute, I didn't say he was responsible for murder.  If that is what you think, you would be wrong.  I meant he was responsible for inciting those morons to commit murder.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Immie. Take a second look.. I was responding to ClosedMindedCaption..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No second look needed.  I realized that, but I was one of those that said Jones was somewhat responsible for those deaths.
> 
> Let's put it this way, do you blame the bees that stung you after someone else riled them up?
> 
> I believe Jones is smart enough to know that radical Muslims will kill for a perceived slight.  Hell, we all remember Saloman Rushdie (sp?) and the guy that drew those cartoons of Mohammed.
> 
> Those Muslims should all be caught, tried for murder and then shot, but Jones should have known (and I believe he did know) that what he was doing would cause this kind of a response which is why I think he should bear some of the responsibility.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


What Jones did is what Jones did which is despicable. Every person takes responsibility for his or her own actions. The murderers are soley responsible for deciding to kill 12 innocent people.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Immanuel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now wait a minute, I didn't say he was responsible for murder.  If that is what you think, you would be wrong.  I meant he was responsible for inciting those morons to commit murder.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Immie. Take a second look.. I was responding to ClosedMindedCaption..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No second look needed.  I realized that, but I was one of those that said Jones was somewhat responsible for those deaths.
> 
> Let's put it this way, do you blame the bees that stung you after someone else riled them up?
> 
> I believe Jones is smart enough to know that radical Muslims will kill for a perceived slight.  Hell, we all remember Saloman Rushdie (sp?) and the guy that drew those cartoons of Mohammed.
> 
> Those Muslims should all be caught, tried for murder and then shot, but Jones should have known (and I believe he did know) that what he was doing would cause this kind of a response which is why I think he should bear some of the responsibility.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...




Bees are insects and react out of instinct. Humans have the ability to think and reason. None was used here. 

Put it this way, they put a bounty on Rushdie and killed people over cartoons. Is it more terrorism on their part? It is indeed IMO. Should all to bend to their demands to assure no one is offended? That is the way I see it. You do that and I will kill!! They have threatened South Park and have killed over the years and threatened to kill over a depiction of Mohammad.

They need to learn their rights to not usurp the rights of others. I recall the warnings when I purchased Salman Rushdie's book years ago. DO NOT flaunt the bookyour life will be in danger. I was purchasing a book for crying out loud. I should not have to live in fear tucking the book in a paper sac at the bottom of backpack. Many were fearful to purchase the book because of the threats.

Did you know that many of the people who helped Rushdie were killed? His translators and publishers? 

Salman Rushdie - Definition


----------



## Immanuel

WillowTree said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Immie. Take a second look.. I was responding to ClosedMindedCaption..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No second look needed.  I realized that, but I was one of those that said Jones was somewhat responsible for those deaths.
> 
> Let's put it this way, do you blame the bees that stung you after someone else riled them up?
> 
> I believe Jones is smart enough to know that radical Muslims will kill for a perceived slight.  Hell, we all remember Saloman Rushdie (sp?) and the guy that drew those cartoons of Mohammed.
> 
> Those Muslims should all be caught, tried for murder and then shot, but Jones should have known (and I believe he did know) that what he was doing would cause this kind of a response which is why I think he should bear some of the responsibility.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Jones did is what Jones did which is despicable. Every person takes responsibility for his or her own actions. The murderers are soley responsible for deciding to kill 12 innocent people.
Click to expand...


Well at least we agree that what Jones did is despicable.

However, I don't see Jones taking any responsibility for his actions.  I guess personal responsibility is not on his lists of sermon points.  

Is he responsible for the murders?  No, not directly.  However, he knew where the Koran burning would end up, that makes his actions contributory.  

I wonder... did he and Phelps attend the same seminary?

Immie


----------



## Vel

Immanuel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No second look needed.  I realized that, but I was one of those that said Jones was somewhat responsible for those deaths.
> 
> Let's put it this way, do you blame the bees that stung you after someone else riled them up?
> 
> I believe Jones is smart enough to know that radical Muslims will kill for a perceived slight.  Hell, we all remember Saloman Rushdie (sp?) and the guy that drew those cartoons of Mohammed.
> 
> Those Muslims should all be caught, tried for murder and then shot, but Jones should have known (and I believe he did know) that what he was doing would cause this kind of a response which is why I think he should bear some of the responsibility.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Jones did is what Jones did which is despicable. Every person takes responsibility for his or her own actions. The murderers are soley responsible for deciding to kill 12 innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well at least we agree that what Jones did is despicable.
> 
> However, I don't see Jones taking any responsibility for his actions.  I guess personal responsibility is not on his lists of sermon points.
> 
> Is he responsible for the murders?  No, not directly.  However, he knew where the Koran burning would end up, that makes his actions contributory.
> 
> I wonder... did he and Phelps attend the same seminary?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


What Fred Phelps does is reprehensible but do you see Americans killing others and then trying to blame Phelp's actions for their own. People own their own responses.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

I think it's pretty stupid to burn the Quaran. There are plenty of Muslims who don't go around beheading or blowing people up. I think this idiot did it for attention and personal gain. He probably wanted to appear on the next Ellen Degenerate show. ~BH


----------



## Immanuel

CaféAuLait;3486657 said:
			
		

> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Immie. Take a second look.. I was responding to ClosedMindedCaption..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No second look needed.  I realized that, but I was one of those that said Jones was somewhat responsible for those deaths.
> 
> Let's put it this way, do you blame the bees that stung you after someone else riled them up?
> 
> I believe Jones is smart enough to know that radical Muslims will kill for a perceived slight.  Hell, we all remember Saloman Rushdie (sp?) and the guy that drew those cartoons of Mohammed.
> 
> Those Muslims should all be caught, tried for murder and then shot, but Jones should have known (and I believe he did know) that what he was doing would cause this kind of a response which is why I think he should bear some of the responsibility.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bees are insects and react out of instinct. Humans have the ability to think and reason. None was used here.
> 
> Put it this way, they put a bounty on Rushdie and killed people over cartoons. Is it more terrorism on their part? It is indeed IMO. Should all to bend to their demands to assure no one is offended? That is the way I see it. You do that and I will kill!! They have threatened South Park and have killed over the years and threatened to kill over a depiction of Mohammad.
> 
> They need to learn their rights to not usurp the rights of others. I recall the warnings when I purchased Salman Rushdie's book years ago. DO NOT flaunt the bookyour life will be in danger. I was purchasing a book for crying out loud. I should not have to live in fear tucking the book in a paper sac at the bottom of backpack. Many were fearful to purchase the book because of the threats.
> 
> Did you know that many of the people who helped Rushdie were killed? His translators and publishers?
> 
> Salman Rushdie - Definition
Click to expand...


I didn't buy the book, but I did borrow it from the library simply because of the controversy.  Truthfully, I started to read it, but it never caught my attention so I returned it to the library without finishing it.

As I said in my last post, which was made after you posted this, Pastor Jones' actions were contributory to these murders.  He didn't kill those people and he should not have had to worry about anyone being killed for his actions, but you and I both know that when it comes to radical Muslims, they will kill for their cause.  Jones knew it as well.  Therefore, he should have considered that lives might be lost because of this.  He provoked them and people have died because of that.

Those are my reasons for believing he bares some responsibility in this case.  That does not mean I think he should be tried for murder, just that if I were him, I would feel that my actions had in some way caused the deaths of those 12 people and I personally would feel terrible about that.

Immie


----------



## CaféAuLait

Immanuel said:


> CaféAuLait;3486657 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No second look needed.  I realized that, but I was one of those that said Jones was somewhat responsible for those deaths.
> 
> Let's put it this way, do you blame the bees that stung you after someone else riled them up?
> 
> I believe Jones is smart enough to know that radical Muslims will kill for a perceived slight.  Hell, we all remember Saloman Rushdie (sp?) and the guy that drew those cartoons of Mohammed.
> 
> Those Muslims should all be caught, tried for murder and then shot, but Jones should have known (and I believe he did know) that what he was doing would cause this kind of a response which is why I think he should bear some of the responsibility.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bees are insects and react out of instinct. Humans have the ability to think and reason. None was used here.
> 
> Put it this way, they put a bounty on Rushdie and killed people over cartoons. Is it more terrorism on their part? It is indeed IMO. Should all to bend to their demands to assure no one is offended? That is the way I see it. You do that and I will kill!! They have threatened South Park and have killed over the years and threatened to kill over a depiction of Mohammad.
> 
> They need to learn their rights to not usurp the rights of others. I recall the warnings when I purchased Salman Rushdie's book years ago. DO NOT flaunt the bookyour life will be in danger. I was purchasing a book for crying out loud. I should not have to live in fear tucking the book in a paper sac at the bottom of backpack. Many were fearful to purchase the book because of the threats.
> 
> Did you know that many of the people who helped Rushdie were killed? His translators and publishers?
> 
> Salman Rushdie - Definition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't buy the book, but I did borrow it from the library simply because of the controversy.  Truthfully, I started to read it, but it never caught my attention so I returned it to the library without finishing it.
> 
> As I said in my last post, which was made after you posted this, Pastor Jones' actions were contributory to these murders.  He didn't kill those people and he should not have had to worry about anyone being killed for his actions, but you and I both know that when it comes to radical Muslims, they will kill for their cause.  Jones knew it as well.  Therefore, he should have considered that lives might be lost because of this.  He provoked them and people have died because of that.
> 
> Those are my reasons for believing he bares some responsibility in this case.  That does not mean I think he should be tried for murder, just that if I were him, I would feel that my actions had in some way caused the deaths of those 12 people and I personally would feel terrible about that.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Would I be responsible for my murder if I had been killed after I purchased Satanic Verses? I was warned and I knew many Muslims were upset over people purchasing the book. Should I be terrified or bend to terroristic threats and not have bought the book?


----------



## Immanuel

CaféAuLait;3486738 said:
			
		

> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;3486657 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bees are insects and react out of instinct. Humans have the ability to think and reason. None was used here.
> 
> Put it this way, they put a bounty on Rushdie and killed people over cartoons. Is it more terrorism on their part? It is indeed IMO. Should all to bend to their demands to assure no one is offended? That is the way I see it. You do that and I will kill!! They have threatened South Park and have killed over the years and threatened to kill over a depiction of Mohammad.
> 
> They need to learn their rights to not usurp the rights of others. I recall the warnings when I purchased Salman Rushdie's book years ago. DO NOT flaunt the bookyour life will be in danger. I was purchasing a book for crying out loud. I should not have to live in fear tucking the book in a paper sac at the bottom of backpack. Many were fearful to purchase the book because of the threats.
> 
> Did you know that many of the people who helped Rushdie were killed? His translators and publishers?
> 
> Salman Rushdie - Definition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't buy the book, but I did borrow it from the library simply because of the controversy.  Truthfully, I started to read it, but it never caught my attention so I returned it to the library without finishing it.
> 
> As I said in my last post, which was made after you posted this, Pastor Jones' actions were contributory to these murders.  He didn't kill those people and he should not have had to worry about anyone being killed for his actions, but you and I both know that when it comes to radical Muslims, they will kill for their cause.  Jones knew it as well.  Therefore, he should have considered that lives might be lost because of this.  He provoked them and people have died because of that.
> 
> Those are my reasons for believing he bares some responsibility in this case.  That does not mean I think he should be tried for murder, just that if I were him, I would feel that my actions had in some way caused the deaths of those 12 people and I personally would feel terrible about that.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would I be responsible for my murder if I had been killed after I purchased Satanic Verses? I was warned and I knew many Muslims were upset over people purchasing the book. Should I be terrified or bend to terroristic threats and not have bought the book?
Click to expand...


Hey, it sounds to me like you were depressed and considering suicide.

No, and I think this part of my post should have made the answer to that question quite clear.



> he should not have had to worry about anyone being killed for his actions



Immie


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ClosedCaption said:


> Talk amongst yourselves



Discuss what? How stupid you are? The people killed were from the UN, not the US.



> The dead included at least seven United Nations workers  four Nepalese  guards and three Europeans from Romania, Sweden and Norway  according  to United Nations officials in New York. One was a woman. Early reports,  later denied by Afghan officials, said that at least two of the dead  had been beheaded. Five Afghans were also killed.



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/02/world/asia/02afghanistan.html?_r=1&ref=global-home&pagewanted=all


----------



## Ernie S.

Againsheila said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if someone tells me I can't drive my car because it's against their religion and if I do there may be retaliation in the middle east, I'm suppose to just take it???  You do know they won't let women drive cars don't you?  The only answer to this violence is justice.  Put them in jail and let them know we won't tolerate this behavior from ANYONE!!.  If Afghanistan refuses to prosecute those responsible there should be a response from governments around the world.
> 
> 
> We don't give up our rights, even stupid rights to burn stupid books just because someone threatens us, to do so is COWARDICE.
Click to expand...

While I agree whole heartedly, someone ought to slap the shit out of Reverend Jones.Muslims are pretty damned sensitive about their holy book, but that sensitivity doesn't extend to the scriptures of other religions. In a good deal of the Arab world, just the act of owning a Bible will get you beheaded... Or is is stoned?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Immanuel said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he lit the fuse to Show the entire world how intolerant, Violent, and Crazy some Muslims are.
> 
> I don't care how fucking serious they take the book. It is just ink on Paper, burning it, in no way justifies a violent response.
> 
> The people who did this are animals that make the Pastor look respectable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!
> 
> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?
> 
> Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Take responsibility for what? Did he attack the guards and take their weapons? Did he run around town and kill people? Did he preach to his congregation that they should go out and kill people? How the fuck is he responsible for something that happens on the other side of the world two weeks after he burned a single Quran?

The only proper response to this is to shit on Islam, not make excuses for it.

The Poet Versus the Prophet - Reason Magazine


----------



## ClosedCaption

Quantum is just being Stupid and Immie explained it well.  Should anyone be afraid after publicly mocking Muslims? He'll yeah

Is it right? Fuck no!

But Jones knew that he was going to incite them unless he didn't know they go nuts about their book.  Which he did.


----------



## MikeK

Ragnar said:


> [There are also lecherous a-hole whack-jobs running around America. Does that mean you blame rape victims for the way they dress too? (the same way you blame Jones) Should the makers of hot female apparel be thrown to the wolves too?


You don't think there is a significant difference between dressing provocatively and maliciously desecrating the venerated object of known suicidal fanatics?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MikeK said:


> Christian Americans who criticize the obvious religious fanaticism of the Afghani Moslems should recall the far more volatile and widespread example of their spiritual forebears who, when agitated by Catholic popes, formed massive armies and launched a religious Crusade against Islam that lasted for generations.
> 
> Whether or not contemporary American Christians choose to believe that many present day Moslems are sufficiently devoted to their faith to be driven to kill and/or die in its defense the fact remains they quite obviously are -- as the 9/11 attack has plainly shown.  Yet an opportunistic yokel evangelist, Terry Jones,  thought it was a good idea to offensively provoke the fanatical segment of Islam by desecrating their holy book.  There was no reasonable or sensible justification for doing what he did.
> 
> I believe that sonofabitch should be wrapped up and delivered to the most fanatical Muslim Imam in Afghanistan to be dealt with.



What a fucking idiot.

Go back to school, study history, then come back and discuss what happens in the real world. The reason those Muslims feel free to kill people is you are afraid of them, and feel compelled to make excuses for them because of that fear.

If you want to apportion blame to someone, you can chalk up a large portion blame for this to yourself.

Only 14, Bangladeshi girl charged with adultery was lashed to death - CNN

Add in a dash of blame for this.

Courageous Hollywood Director Cyrus Nowrasteh on Hannity, Shows How Films Can Save Lives | NewsReal Blog

You can can also know that you condone these threats.

Taliban threatens Veena Malik for defaming Pakistan | Total Filmy

Take a long look in a mirror and know that that the face you are looking at is responsible for hatred, oppression, and death. You are disgusting.


----------



## Ragnar

ClosedCaption said:


> Quantum is just being Stupid and Immie explained it well.  Should anyone be afraid after publicly mocking Muslims? He'll yeah
> 
> Is it right? Fuck no!
> 
> But Jones knew that he was going to incite them unless he didn't know they go nuts about their book.  Which he did.



*All the more reason to break that taboo.*

All the more reason for "Everyone draw Mohammad Day" and the like. All the more reason for every newspaper in the world to publish Mohammad cartoons.

Christians used to have fanatics too. However, to date, the total number of people killed over the taxpayer funded "pissCrist"= 0.


----------



## jillian

I think we should let Jones and the terrorist loons duke it out personally... maybe they'll destroy each other... 


and that way normal people won't get hurt.

morons... all of em

(that said, why was the koran burning covered? it wasn't news and they shouldn't have known ... and it shouldn't have been done).


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MikeK said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> And you make it sound like the terrorists weren't responsible for 9/11, so who was?  Us?  Because we don't follow Islamic doctrine?  Where do you draw the line?  AFTER we've all been converted in order to prevent violence?
> 
> 
> 
> Religious conversion has nothing to do with the presently diminished devotion of the Christian faith.  We've simply become a nation of hypocrites who worship nothing but money and military power.
> 
> Re: the issue at hand:
> 
> In preparation for Operation Desert Storm, Bush-1 arranged with his Saudi Arabian buddies to install a temporary Air Base in the Islamic holy land of Mecca.  He also promised to pressure Israel into reducing its occupation of Palestinian territories.  But as time went by the "temporary" air base remained in Mecca and Israel's occupation activities increased, so Usama bin Laden reminded Bill Clinton of Bush's promises and warned him that action would be taken if those promises weren't kept.  When Bill Clinton ignored the warning a nearly successful attempt was made by one Ramseh Yousef in 1993 to topple a World Trade Center tower.
> 
> In 1998, PBS Frontline's John Miller interviewed Usama bin Laden in a cave in Afghanistan.  I recall watching that intervew.  The following is a brief excerpt of what bin Laden had to say:
> 
> (Miller)... _"What is the meaning of your call for Muslims to take arms against America in particular, and what is the message that you wish to send to the West in general?"_
> 
> (bin Laden) _"The call to wage war against America was made because America has spear-headed the crusade against the Islamic nation, sending tens of thousands of its troops to the land of the two Holy Mosques over and above its meddling in its affairs and its politics, and its support of the oppressive, corrupt and tyrannical regime that is in control. These are the reasons behind the singling out of America as a target. And not exempt of responsibility are those Western regimes whose presence in the region offers support to the American troops there. *We know at least one reason behind the symbolic participation of the Western forces and that is to support the Jewish and Zionist plans for expansion of what is called the Great Israel. Surely, their presence is not out of concern over their interests in the region. ... Their presence has no meaning save one and that is to offer support to the Jews in Palestine who are in need of their Christian brothers to achieve full control over the Arab Peninsula which they intend to make an important part of the so called Greater Israel. ..."*_
> frontline: hunting bin laden: who is bin laden?: interview with osama bin laden (in may 1998) | PBS
> 
> When Bush-2 took Office bin Laden issued the same warning to him several times.  Like Clinton, Bush ignored the warnings and the result was the 9/11 attack.
> 
> While Bush-2 proudly took credit for there being no attacks after 9/11, the reason for it is shortly after 9/11 Bush quickly shut down the Bin-Sultan Air Base his father had installed in Mecca and removed all Americans from that land.  He then pressured Sharon to remove all the Israeli settlements from the Gaza region.
> 
> If the demands to remove our troops from their holy land and to stop supporting Israeli oppression of the Palestinians were met neither attack on the World Trade Center would have occurred.  One can puff up and issue stupid bravado but the fact remains, the Muslims had two legitimate grievances which we ignored.  The consequence was they proved they can hurt us -- even if some of them must commit suicide to do it.
> 
> The bottom line is you don't want to antagonize people who are willing to die to strike at you.   That's what the stupid sonofabitch, Terry Jones, who burned the Koran did and it cost another twelve Americans their lives.
> 
> There is nothing in this world more dangerous than a man or woman who is ready to die -- except for several million of them.
> 
> SO LEAVE THOSE PEOPLE ALONE!
Click to expand...


Their goal in life is to kill me and enslave my family. Leaving them alone is not an option.


----------



## Ragnar

MikeK said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> [There are also lecherous a-hole whack-jobs running around America. Does that mean you blame rape victims for the way they dress too? (the same way you blame Jones) Should the makers of hot female apparel be thrown to the wolves too?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think there is a significant difference between dressing provocatively and maliciously desecrating the venerated object of known suicidal fanatics?
Click to expand...


*No.*

I think a rape victim feels maliciously desecrated in body and suspect you do as well. I think the problem and sole responsibility lies both with the rapist and suicidal fanatics and not their so called provocateurs. 

I have to much respect for books qua books to endorse burning (or banning) any of them however what one person does with their own property is not my concern.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Muslims  have killed people for dopping the  koran  by accident,
I did not learn  about Islam by burning the Quran or the hadith etc,I didnt use it as toilet papaer I have respected Islam and muslims enough to learn as  much as I can about Islam.
 It  annoys me when posters stay some stupid thing is in the Quran  and  they know it when  they are repeating some stupid  shit some  idiot  wrote on a blog.

I would hope  people would study  what Islam says about infidels  and  take note of the good advice  Islam  also  offers.

 Burning the Quran.
MAybe it  might  be a good idea to do it  daily, find out  who the crazies  are and keep  an eye on them  if they start riots over  that   they might  be prone to a little bit of unhealthy zealotry  that   could use a   little light of day disinfectant


----------



## Quantum Windbag

NYcarbineer said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. The idiot JOnes should have known that these are very violent people. It's very predictable. Like rabid dogs. I wonder what would happen if we killed 12 of them every time they killed one of us? Or burned our flag.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we've probably killed 12 times as many of them as they of us over the years, not to mention our role as an accomplice to the Israeli terrorism inflicted on the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


I think you are wrong.

Only 14, Bangladeshi girl charged with adultery was lashed to death - CNN


----------



## Truthseeker420

Saddam burned Oil and Chritians killed millions of Iraqis.


----------



## Ragnar

I should add, it's not necessary to actually desecrate the Koran to set fanatics off on a killing spree...

Newsweek Apologizes - washingtonpost.com



> Newsweek apologized yesterday for an inaccurate report on the treatment of detainees that triggered several days of rioting in Afghanistan and other countries in which at least 15 people died.
> 
> Editor Mark Whitaker expressed regret over the item in the magazine's "Periscope" section, saying it was based on a confidential source -- a "senior U.S. government official" -- who now says he is not sure whether the story is true.
> 
> The deadly consequences of the May 1 report, and its reliance on the unnamed source, have sparked considerable anger at the Pentagon. Spokesman Bryan Whitman called Newsweek's report "irresponsible" and "demonstrably false," saying the magazine "hid behind anonymous sources which by their own admission do not withstand scrutiny.



This taboo needs to be broken. Just as so many others have been.


----------



## Bosun

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Muslims  have killed people for dopping the  koran  by accident,
> I did not learn  about Islam by burning the Quran or the hadith etc,I didnt use it as toilet papaer I have respected Islam and muslims enough to learn as  much as I can about Islam.
> It  annoys me when posters stay some stupid thing is in the Quran  and  they know it when  they are repeating some stupid  shit some  idiot  wrote on a blog.
> 
> I would hope  people would study  what Islam says about infidels  and  take note of the good advice  Islam  also  offers.
> 
> Burning the Quran.
> MAybe it  might  be a good idea to do it  daily, find out  who the crazies  are and keep  an eye on them  if they start riots over  that   they might  be prone to a little bit of unhealthy zealotry  that   could use a   little light of day disinfectant



bro, some really crazy imams, many of muhammad's companions, and the prophet himself (pbuh) have interjected their agendas and beliefs on islam and perhaps ruined it.   some of floated the idea that muhammad (pbuh) true teachings have been hidden from the muhammadan people and ash-Shay&#7789;&#257;n has corrupted his teachings.  

there has been so much said, written, and alleged, who knows....

i personally would not burn a qur'an and i treat it as i would like a muhammadan to treat my beliefs.

only problem i have is that the fundemental muhammadans do not want my right to exist and do not want my apostate brothers and sisters to live in peace...  i will never pay dhimmi tax or allow to be treated as a second class citizen...

you know i have to agree with you that there are some good things that come out of their allah's mouth.... all religions and people should allow the others to exist in harmony and peace....

thank you my brother for a very good post...

&#1604;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;* 
your friendly infidel...


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Immanuel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now wait a minute, I didn't say he was responsible for murder.  If that is what you think, you would be wrong.  I meant he was responsible for inciting those morons to commit murder.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Immie. Take a second look.. I was responding to ClosedMindedCaption..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No second look needed.  I realized that, but I was one of those that said Jones was somewhat responsible for those deaths.
> 
> Let's put it this way, do you blame the bees that stung you after someone else riled them up?
> 
> I believe Jones is smart enough to know that radical Muslims will kill for a perceived slight.  Hell, we all remember Saloman Rushdie (sp?) and the guy that drew those cartoons of Mohammed.
> 
> Those Muslims should all be caught, tried for murder and then shot, but Jones should have known (and I believe he did know) that what he was doing would cause this kind of a response which is why I think he should bear some of the responsibility.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Guess what, even if you are 100% correct, Jones should burn a Quran every day for the rest of his life, and so should everyone else in America.

When I am threatened by bees I move the nest, or I kill the bees. I do not move just because there are bees in the area.

If we allow thugs to scare us we deserve everything that happens to us. I refuse to let thugs make me move.


----------



## Ragnar

Truthseeker420 said:


> Saddam burned Oil and Chritians killed millions of Iraqis.



WTF is a Chritian?

Answer the clue phone...
Human rights in Saddam Hussein's Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bosun

Truthseeker420 said:


> Saddam burned Oil and Chritians killed millions of Iraqis.


 you been in the cat nip again, bro?


----------



## Bosun

Ragnar said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam burned Oil and Chritians killed millions of Iraqis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is a Chritian?
> 
> Answer the clue phone...
> Human rights in Saddam Hussein's Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

he was punning on ya, bro....


----------



## Ragnar

Bosun said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam burned Oil and Chritians killed millions of Iraqis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is a Chritian?
> 
> Answer the clue phone...
> Human rights in Saddam Hussein's Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was punning on ya, bro....
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u-I0D9ReqI]YouTube - Cool Hand Luke[/ame]

Yeah, I've had too much to drink when I even dignify such a post with a response.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ClosedCaption said:


> Quantum is just being Stupid and Immie explained it well.  Should anyone be afraid after publicly mocking Muslims? He'll yeah
> 
> Is it right? Fuck no!
> 
> But Jones knew that he was going to incite them unless he didn't know they go nuts about their book.  Which he did.



There is only one rational response to Muslims who make threats.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ek0-ETkFxI]YouTube - Veena Malik express news with mufti sahib and shahid in program Frontline part 1.mp4[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MikeK said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> [There are also lecherous a-hole whack-jobs running around America. Does that mean you blame rape victims for the way they dress too? (the same way you blame Jones) Should the makers of hot female apparel be thrown to the wolves too?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think there is a significant difference between dressing provocatively and maliciously desecrating the venerated object of known suicidal fanatics?
Click to expand...


They are both part of our freedom of expression, I see no difference between them.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Truthseeker420 said:


> Saddam burned Oil and Chritians killed millions of Iraqis.



The idiot is back!

Saddam invaded Kuwait.


----------



## Ragnar

Quantum Windbag said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum is just being Stupid and Immie explained it well.  Should anyone be afraid after publicly mocking Muslims? He'll yeah
> 
> Is it right? Fuck no!
> 
> But Jones knew that he was going to incite them unless he didn't know they go nuts about their book.  Which he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one rational response to Muslims who make threats.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ek0-ETkFxI]YouTube - Veena Malik express news with mufti sahib and shahid in program Frontline part 1.mp4[/ame]
Click to expand...


Indeed. Stop looking high and low and every which way for a proper response that fits in a PC bubble.

To quote a wise fellow, "There is only one rational response to Muslims who make threats".


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anEuw8F8cpE]YouTube - Raiders of the Lost Ark - Why Guns Are Better Than Swords[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila

Quantum Windbag said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Immie. Take a second look.. I was responding to ClosedMindedCaption..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No second look needed.  I realized that, but I was one of those that said Jones was somewhat responsible for those deaths.
> 
> Let's put it this way, do you blame the bees that stung you after someone else riled them up?
> 
> I believe Jones is smart enough to know that radical Muslims will kill for a perceived slight.  Hell, we all remember Saloman Rushdie (sp?) and the guy that drew those cartoons of Mohammed.
> 
> Those Muslims should all be caught, tried for murder and then shot, but Jones should have known (and I believe he did know) that what he was doing would cause this kind of a response which is why I think he should bear some of the responsibility.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess what, even if you are 100% correct, Jones should burn a Quran every day for the rest of his life, and so should everyone else in America.
> 
> When I am threatened by bees I move the nest, or I kill the bees. I do not move just because there are bees in the area.
> 
> If we allow thugs to scare us we deserve everything that happens to us. I refuse to let thugs make me move.
Click to expand...


Finally, someone makes sense.


----------



## Avorysuds

ClosedCaption said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
Click to expand...


It's fucked up that they killed 12 people.

I'm not religious but, go burn a bible and see what happens... I predict little to nothing.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Againsheila said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No second look needed.  I realized that, but I was one of those that said Jones was somewhat responsible for those deaths.
> 
> Let's put it this way, do you blame the bees that stung you after someone else riled them up?
> 
> I believe Jones is smart enough to know that radical Muslims will kill for a perceived slight.  Hell, we all remember Saloman Rushdie (sp?) and the guy that drew those cartoons of Mohammed.
> 
> Those Muslims should all be caught, tried for murder and then shot, but Jones should have known (and I believe he did know) that what he was doing would cause this kind of a response which is why I think he should bear some of the responsibility.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what, even if you are 100% correct, Jones should burn a Quran every day for the rest of his life, and so should everyone else in America.
> 
> When I am threatened by bees I move the nest, or I kill the bees. I do not move just because there are bees in the area.
> 
> If we allow thugs to scare us we deserve everything that happens to us. I refuse to let thugs make me move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally, someone makes sense.
Click to expand...


Christians used to kill people that insulted them. The way we stopped that was to insult them more. If we back down from thugs we get more thugs.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avorysuds said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fucked up that they killed 12 people.
> 
> I'm not religious but, go burn a bible and see what happens... I predict little to nothing.
Click to expand...


Youtube shows one Bible burning after another. I do not recall any beheadings over it or even a scratch.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Ragnar said:


> *All the more reason to break that taboo.*
> 
> All the more reason for "Everyone draw Mohammad Day" and the like. All the more reason for every newspaper in the world to publish Mohammad cartoons.
> 
> Christians used to have fanatics too. However, to date, the total number of people killed over the taxpayer funded "pissCrist"= 0.



I think we can agree there.  The more it's done the less sensitive they'll get to it, but the things that will happen until that point is where the problem lies.


----------



## JFK_USA

Terry Jones is an idiot but the Extremists are at fault. 

But are Christians all extremists because many bombed Abortion clinics?

Are all tea partiers insane because of Tim McVeigh?

No. 

Not all Muslims are bad people.


----------



## Ragnar

ClosedCaption said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All the more reason to break that taboo.*
> 
> All the more reason for "Everyone draw Mohammad Day" and the like. All the more reason for every newspaper in the world to publish Mohammad cartoons.
> 
> Christians used to have fanatics too. However, to date, the total number of people killed over the taxpayer funded "pissCrist"= 0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can agree there.  The more it's done the less sensitive they'll get to it, but the things that will happen until that point is where the problem lies.
Click to expand...


There is a Chinese curse which says, 'May you live in interesting times'. 

One way to get there faster, is not to blame those that blaze the trail. (even if they are insufferable twits)


----------



## Kalam

Invade country;
Kill numerous civilians over decade-long occupation;
Insult predominant religion in country;
Get upset when some of the people there finally lose their shit.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWS-FoXbjVI]YouTube - America - Fuck Yeah![/ame]


----------



## Zona

The T said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe mental instability draws one to Islam.. who knows.
> 
> I don't trust those fuckers... Herman Cain is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neal Boortz is also right...*there is no such thing as the 'Peaceful Religion of Islam*' Hell? It was born from a rejected warmonger.
Click to expand...




The T said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people. Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously. Everyone predicted that this would be the response. Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And it shows how intolerant Islam is*.
Click to expand...


Oh the irony of this.  I know it will get lost on you.


----------



## Article 15

The reverend is a fucking moron.  He changed nothing and gave murderers an excuse to kill.  

Way to go!


----------



## Zona

JFK_USA said:


> Terry Jones is an idiot but the Extremists are at fault.
> 
> But are Christians all extremists because many bombed Abortion clinics?
> 
> Are all tea partiers insane because of Tim McVeigh?
> 
> No.
> 
> Not all Muslims are bad people.



The world better hope you are correct.  Do you know how many muslims there are in the world?  

It is insane to call the entire religion "crazy' because of extremists.  If that were the case, Christianity would be doomed.


----------



## Zona

Article 15 said:


> The reverend is a fucking moron.  He changed nothing and gave murderers an excuse to kill.
> 
> Way to go!



The interesting question is, will he do it again.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ClosedCaption said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All the more reason to break that taboo.*
> 
> All the more reason for "Everyone draw Mohammad Day" and the like. All the more reason for every newspaper in the world to publish Mohammad cartoons.
> 
> Christians used to have fanatics too. However, to date, the total number of people killed over the taxpayer funded "pissCrist"= 0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can agree there.  The more it's done the less sensitive they'll get to it, but the things that will happen until that point is where the problem lies.
Click to expand...


No, the problem lies in letting concern over those things affect our decision making process. If a bunch of thugs moved into your neighborhood and started making threats and killing people the rational response would be to stand up to them, not to give in. Yet, because we are talking about a religion, you think we should go about it differently. You think that, if we just show them we respect them they will get better.

They are thugs, call the cops or shoot them yourself. They are not going to respect you anyway, so it is a waste of time to try to gain their respect. Once you deal with them the Muslims who are capable of respect will respect you, until then they will see you as a coward.


----------



## MikeK

Quantum Windbag said:


> Their goal in life is to kill me and enslave my family. Leaving them alone is not an option.



Do you think Bush made a mistake by conceding to bin Laden's demand that he remove the military base from Mecca -- as his father promised to do?  Or are you having a Kosher tantrum because Bush pressured Sharon to remove the Gaza settlements?  

If leaving the Muslims alone is not an option, do you believe we should just keep on doing whatever we feel like doing in the Middle East?  And if there is another terrorist attack on our homeland can I assume you intend to enlist in the military and volunteer for the next retaliatory strike?  Or are you just blowing out nonsense, as usual.  

Killing you and enslaving your family is not the radical Islamist's ambition, unless you are an Israeli living on occupied Arab land.  If you're an American living in the U.S. you have nothing to worry about as long as we leave them alone.  By leaving them alone I mean not planting a military base smack in the middle of their holy land and conducting an unlawful aggression on a Muslim nation -- and, especially, supporting Israel's relentless expansion as we've been doing for half a century.  

Or maybe you can tell us why you think supporting Israel at enormous cost to us is good for the U.S.  Maybe you can tell us what Israel has ever done for the U.S. to justify the sacrifices we've made on its behalf.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JFK_USA said:


> Terry Jones is an idiot but the Extremists are at fault.
> 
> But are Christians all extremists because many bombed Abortion clinics?



Are you a complete idiot? There have been less than 20 abortion clinic bombings in the US in the last 3 decades. How the fuck do you twist that to get "many"?



JFK_USA said:


> Are all tea partiers insane because of Tim McVeigh?



Timothy McVeigh was a Tea Party member? Did he have a time machine and travel back in time from 2009 to bomb Oklahoma City?

Ay least we know the answer to my question about you being a complete idiot.



JFK_USA said:


> Not all Muslims are bad people.



Quite true.

But 80% of Muslims worldwide want to kill you if you insult Islam. I think that they just might have a different understanding of what being good is that you do, In fact, I know they do. If you were not such an idiot you would know it too.


----------



## Avatar4321

Avorysuds said:


> It's fucked up that they killed 12 people.
> 
> I'm not religious but, go burn a bible and see what happens... I predict little to nothing.



Nothing would happen like that. But you would lose out on an opportunity to study a book that has changed the world. So really, you (the generic you) would be the only one who really is negatively effected.

Unless of course, Second hand Bible smoke causes cancer... then maybe others might die.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Kalam said:


> Invade country;
> Kill numerous civilians over decade-long occupation;
> Insult predominant religion in country;
> Get upset when some of the people there finally lose their shit.
> 
> YouTube - America - Fuck Yeah!



I like my video better. It shows just how much your pig fucking epileptic of a prophet is worth in the modern world.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ek0-ETkFxI"]YouTube - Veena Malik express news with mufti sahib and shahid in program Frontline part 1.mp4[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ek0-ETkFxI"][/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321

JFK_USA said:


> Terry Jones is an idiot but the Extremists are at fault.
> 
> But are Christians all extremists because many bombed Abortion clinics?
> 
> Are all tea partiers insane because of Tim McVeigh?
> 
> No.
> 
> Not all Muslims are bad people.



How on earth do you associate Tim McVeigh with the Tea party? Talk about poisoning the well. 

When the heck was the last Abortion clinic bombed? Maybe you guys should update yourself and realize that whatevers happened in the past, things may be different today.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Article 15 said:


> The reverend is a fucking moron.  He changed nothing and gave murderers an excuse to kill.
> 
> Way to go!



I prefer him to people like you who give them an excuse to kill 14 year old rape victims.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reverend is a fucking moron.  He changed nothing and gave murderers an excuse to kill.
> 
> Way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interesting question is, will he do it again.
Click to expand...


Good question. I have no doubt that he wants more publicity so he will probably do something.

I emailed him several times encouraging him not to do this. This isn't what Christ would have wanted.


----------



## Ragnar

MikeK said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their goal in life is to kill me and enslave my family. Leaving them alone is not an option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Bush made a mistake by conceding to bin Laden's demand that he remove the military base from Mecca -- as his father promised to do?  Or are you having a Kosher tantrum because Bush pressured Sharon to remove the Gaza settlements?
> 
> If leaving the Muslims alone is not an option, do you believe we should just keep on doing whatever we feel like doing in the Middle East?  And if there is another terrorist attack on our homeland can I assume you intend to enlist in the military and volunteer for the next retaliatory strike?  Or are you just blowing out nonsense, as usual.
> 
> Killing you and enslaving your family is not the radical Islamist's ambition, unless you are an Israeli living on occupied Arab land.  If you're an American living in the U.S. you have nothing to worry about as long as we leave them alone.  By leaving them alone I mean not planting a military base smack in the middle of their holy land and conducting an unlawful aggression on a Muslim nation -- and, especially, supporting Israel's relentless expansion as we've been doing for half a century.
> 
> Or maybe you can tell us why you think supporting Israel at enormous cost to us is good for the U.S.  Maybe you can tell us what Israel has ever done for the U.S. to justify the sacrifices we've made on its behalf.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPE7evFnwMg]YouTube - are you crazy[/ame]

Misguided "pastor" burns book, Islamic nut-jobs rampage = blame the Jews?


----------



## MikeK

Quantum Windbag said:


> No, the problem lies in letting concern over those things affect our decision making process. If a bunch of thugs moved into your neighborhood and started making threats and killing people the rational response would be to stand up to them, not to give in. Yet, because we are talking about a religion, you think we should go about it differently. You think that, if we just show them we respect them they will get better.
> 
> They are thugs, call the cops or shoot them yourself. They are not going to respect you anyway, so it is a waste of time to try to gain their respect. Once you deal with them the Muslims who are capable of respect will respect you, until then they will see you as a coward.


They didn't move into our neighborhood.  We moved into theirs.  That is the problem you are strategically blind to.  

You talk a lot of tough-guy rhetoric but I'll wager you've never been in the military nor would you consider enlisting under any circumstances.  As long as there are others to do the fighting you'll do the "deal with them" talk.


----------



## Article 15

Quantum Windbag said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reverend is a fucking moron.  He changed nothing and gave murderers an excuse to kill.
> 
> Way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer him to people like you who give them an excuse to kill 14 year old rape victims.
Click to expand...


Only in your imagination do I do such a thing.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MikeK said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their goal in life is to kill me and enslave my family. Leaving them alone is not an option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Bush made a mistake by conceding to bin Laden's demand that he remove the military base from Mecca -- as his father promised to do?  Or are you having a Kosher tantrum because Bush pressured Sharon to remove the Gaza settlements?
> 
> If leaving the Muslims alone is not an option, do you believe we should just keep on doing whatever we feel like doing in the Middle East?  And if there is another terrorist attack on our homeland can I assume you intend to enlist in the military and volunteer for the next retaliatory strike?  Or are you just blowing out nonsense, as usual.
> 
> Killing you and enslaving your family is not the radical Islamist's ambition, unless you are an Israeli living on occupied Arab land.  If you're an American living in the U.S. you have nothing to worry about as long as we leave them alone.  By leaving them alone I mean not planting a military base smack in the middle of their holy land and conducting an unlawful aggression on a Muslim nation -- and, especially, supporting Israel's relentless expansion as we've been doing for half a century.
> 
> Or maybe you can tell us why you think supporting Israel at enormous cost to us is good for the U.S.  Maybe you can tell us what Israel has ever done for the U.S. to justify the sacrifices we've made on its behalf.
Click to expand...


What the fuck difference does my opinion of Bush make to their desire to kill me? They wanted to do that before he was president, and still want to do it now that the fake hope and change is president.

Your fucking problem is that your brain is so tiny you think that the world started in 2000. It has been around a lot longer than that, and Muslims have been bent on world domination for 1400 years. We could nuke Israel and they would still want to kill us.

Like I told you the first fucking time I responded to you, go back to school and study history in the real world, not in a fantasy world where time travel exist to prove that the reason Islam invaded Europe was because we invaded Iraq.


----------



## JFK_USA

Quantum Windbag said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Jones is an idiot but the Extremists are at fault.
> 
> But are Christians all extremists because many bombed Abortion clinics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a complete idiot? There have been less than 20 abortion clinic bombings in the US in the last 3 decades. How the fuck do you twist that to get "many"?
> 
> 
> 
> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all tea partiers insane because of Tim McVeigh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Timothy McVeigh was a Tea Party member? Did he have a time machine and travel back in time from 2009 to bomb Oklahoma City?
> 
> Ay least we know the answer to my question about you being a complete idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Muslims are bad people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite true.
> 
> But 80% of Muslims worldwide want to kill you if you insult Islam. I think that they just might have a different understanding of what being good is that you do, In fact, I know they do. If you were not such an idiot you would know it too.
Click to expand...


1. So 20 isn't a lot? They also killed abortion providers in the name of God. 

2. Timothy McVeigh was anti-government much like the Tea partiers are. He purposely attacked a government building. 

3. Proof that 80% of muslims want to kill us? You do know people like Dave Chappelle are Muslim right? 

Its funny, in 2000, 80% of the muslims in this country voted for Bush, that number is down drastically. Not to mention their attack on Hispanics, another fastly rising demographic. 

I mean in 20 years, republicans are going to be extinct because they will only represent the minority of this country because of their racist views. 

I think Bart Scott sums it up for me:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBaYVo89mmY&feature=related]YouTube - Can&#39;t Wait![/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MikeK said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the problem lies in letting concern over those things affect our decision making process. If a bunch of thugs moved into your neighborhood and started making threats and killing people the rational response would be to stand up to them, not to give in. Yet, because we are talking about a religion, you think we should go about it differently. You think that, if we just show them we respect them they will get better.
> 
> They are thugs, call the cops or shoot them yourself. They are not going to respect you anyway, so it is a waste of time to try to gain their respect. Once you deal with them the Muslims who are capable of respect will respect you, until then they will see you as a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't move into our neighborhood.  We moved into theirs.  That is the problem you are strategically blind to.
> 
> You talk a lot of tough-guy rhetoric but I'll wager you've never been in the military nor would you consider enlisting under any circumstances.  As long as there are others to do the fighting you'll do the "deal with them" talk.
Click to expand...


What kind of fucking idiot are you?

I was responding to a stupid analogy from someone who thinks this is all my fault for not doing something, then you pop in and try to tell me me it is my fault for doing something.

They hate you, and want to kill you. You can either fight them, become their slave, or die. 

By the way, I will take that bet. How much would you like to wager?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Article 15 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reverend is a fucking moron.  He changed nothing and gave murderers an excuse to kill.
> 
> Way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer him to people like you who give them an excuse to kill 14 year old rape victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your imagination do I do such a thing.
Click to expand...


It is not my imagination, it is a logical conclusion of your argument that Shialvo is even remotely responsible for the deaths in Afghanistan. If he gave them the excuse to do that, then you gave them the excuse to do this. 

Only 14, Bangladeshi girl charged with adultery was lashed to death - CNN

If, on the other hand, you agree that he had nothing to do with what happened, because thugs do not need an excuse to kill, then you will agree with me that you really are not responsible for that poor girls death. 

Your choice. Do you live in a world where the only people responsible for those deaths are the people who committed them, or do you live in a world where you helped kill a 14 year old rape victim?


----------



## MikeK

Quantum Windbag said:


> What the fuck difference does my opinion of Bush make to their desire to kill me? They wanted to do that before he was president, and still want to do it now that the fake hope and change is president.
> 
> Your fucking problem is that your brain is so tiny you think that the world started in 2000. It has been around a lot longer than that, and Muslims have been bent on world domination for 1400 years. We could nuke Israel and they would still want to kill us.
> 
> Like I told you the first fucking time I responded to you, go back to school and study history in the real world, not in a fantasy world where time travel exist to prove that the reason Islam invaded Europe was because we invaded Iraq.


Muslims are "bent on world domination for 1400 years?"  So what?  A lot of good it's done them.  Most of them can't afford a second pair of sneakers.  So run that nonsense by someone else.  The only reason the Muslims want to kill you is you're a Jew.  If that's what is bothering you either convert to Buddhism or go to Israel and join the IDF.  Don't try to bullshit me.


----------



## Avatar4321

Quantum Windbag said:


> We could nuke Israel and they would still want to kill us.



You are exactly right here. There is a reason that we are the "Great Satan" to them. We are their Anti-Christ, so to speak. They want to destroy us.


----------



## CaféAuLait

JFK_USA said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Jones is an idiot but the Extremists are at fault.
> 
> But are Christians all extremists because many bombed Abortion clinics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a complete idiot? There have been less than 20 abortion clinic bombings in the US in the last 3 decades. How the fuck do you twist that to get "many"?
> 
> 
> 
> Timothy McVeigh was a Tea Party member? Did he have a time machine and travel back in time from 2009 to bomb Oklahoma City?
> 
> Ay least we know the answer to my question about you being a complete idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Muslims are bad people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite true.
> 
> But 80% of Muslims worldwide want to kill you if you insult Islam. I think that they just might have a different understanding of what being good is that you do, In fact, I know they do. If you were not such an idiot you would know it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So 20 isn't a lot? They also killed abortion providers in the name of God.
> 
> *2. Timothy McVeigh was anti-government much like the Tea partiers are. He purposely attacked a government building. *
> 
> 3. Proof that 80% of muslims want to kill us? You do know people like Dave Chappelle are Muslim right?
> 
> Its funny, in 2000, 80% of the muslims in this country voted for Bush, that number is down drastically. Not to mention their attack on Hispanics, another fastly rising demographic.
> 
> I mean in 20 years, republicans are going to be extinct because they will only represent the minority of this country because of their racist views.
> 
> I think Bart Scott sums it up for me:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBaYVo89mmY&feature=related]YouTube - Can't Wait![/ame]
Click to expand...


( emphasis added)

Using that logic Bill Ayres must have been a Tea Partier too. He bombed the Pentagon, and The Capitol Building among others.


It has been estimated that 7-10 percent ( or 37 % depending on some studies) of Muslims are radicalized. Given that there are over a billion Muslims in the world-- this means that the amount of radicalized Muslims outnumber the total US population if going by the higher percentage. Or just 100 million are radicalized going by the low number.

A hundred million people is nothing to sneeze at IMO.


----------



## wyomingpatriot

Murder is never right under any circumstance, and peace be with the victims and their families, and hopefully they get justice.
However, once again, dont be stupid enough to believe, because you are uneducated and misinformed, that the actions of a few in a group constitute the beliefs of the group as a whole. It's sad that this happened, but it's also sad that there is an engine of propaganda on the right designed to seize any opportunity to portray Arabs as violent and unstable. Americans are xenophobic and afraid of everything. There is just nothing positive in far right rhetoric. It is always doom and conspiracy, with no real basis in reality, just like the rhetoric of a handful of men in Germany in the 1930's who had their countrymen honestly convinced there was some international Jewish-Bolshevik conspiracy to destroy them. 
Sounds oddly familiar, doesnt it? You see it on Fox News every night.


----------



## Ragnar

MikeK said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck difference does my opinion of Bush make to their desire to kill me? They wanted to do that before he was president, and still want to do it now that the fake hope and change is president.
> 
> Your fucking problem is that your brain is so tiny you think that the world started in 2000. It has been around a lot longer than that, and Muslims have been bent on world domination for 1400 years. We could nuke Israel and they would still want to kill us.
> 
> Like I told you the first fucking time I responded to you, go back to school and study history in the real world, not in a fantasy world where time travel exist to prove that the reason Islam invaded Europe was because we invaded Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are "bent on world domination for 1400 years?"  So what?  A lot of good it's done them.  Most of them can't afford a second pair of sneakers.  So run that nonsense by someone else.  The only reason the Muslims want to kill you is you're a Jew.  If that's what is bothering you either *convert to Buddhism* or go to Israel and join the IDF.  Don't try to bullshit me.
Click to expand...

 

Muslim Violence Against Buddhists-thailand


> A separatist insurgency is taking place in Southern Thailand
> ,
> particularly in the Pattani region which is made up of three southernmost provinces. Its beginnings were evident in the latter half of the 20
> th
> century and in recent decades; Muslim separatists have increasingly and openly rallied against the central government of Thailand, accusing the government of ethnic-religious bias,discrimination and corruption.In recent years Islamic extremists have been spreading fear among the indigenous Buddhists of the region, using violence and brutality.They have resorted to the random killing of Buddhists, including school teachers and Buddhist monks. Also, they have murdered Muslims working in public institutions in Southern Thailand and those who are suspected to be supportive of the Thai Government and members of the Thai Military forces. A brutal attack on a Buddhist temple in the town of Pattani in 2005 is seen as an attempt by militants to deepen the religious divide between Muslims and Buddhists in Thailand's deep South. About 20 insurgents stormed the Promprasith Temple in Pattani's Panare district, armed with assault rifles, knives, machetes, fireworks and petrol. They then hacked a 76-year-old monk to death while two teenage temple novices died in the hail of gunfire. The temple was set ablaze.



On edit:

http://www.libertarianrepublican.net/2011/02/more-muslim-violence-against-coptic.html



> Priest stabbed to death in his Home
> 
> We have been following the story of the continuing violence by Muslims on Christians in Egypt since the downfall of Mubarak...


----------



## Care4all

Avatar4321 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could nuke Israel and they would still want to kill us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are exactly right here. There is a reason that we are the "Great Satan" to them. We are their Anti-Christ, so to speak. They want to destroy us.
Click to expand...


WHY are we their antichrist, so to speak???


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JFK_USA said:


> 1. So 20 isn't a lot? They also killed abortion providers in the name of God.



Compared to the number of Christians in Rhode Island?

Nope.



JFK_USA said:


> 2. Timothy McVeigh was anti-government much like the Tea partiers are. He purposely attacked a government building.



Did he, or did he not, have a time machine? How many Tea Partiers have attacked government buildings?



JFK_USA said:


> 3. Proof that 80% of muslims want to kill us? You do know people like Dave Chappelle are Muslim right?



You know that worldwide is bigger than your backyard, right?

By the way, if you are asking me to prove that statistic, maybe you should ask. What you did was add a question mark to a declarative statement. You then mentioned Chappelle like that proves your statement is correct.

It doesn't.



JFK_USA said:


> Its funny, in 2000, 80% of the muslims in this country voted for Bush, that number is down drastically. Not to mention their attack on Hispanics, another fastly rising demographic.



CAIR claims it was 72%, but who am I to dispute your prognostications with facts?



JFK_USA said:


> I mean in 20 years, republicans are going to be extinct because they will only represent the minority of this country because of their racist views.



I don't really care if Republicans will be around in 20 years, because I am not a Republican.



JFK_USA said:


> I think Bart Scott sums it up for me:
> 
> YouTube - Can't Wait!



If you actually thought you would not need to post clips to make a point like that.


----------



## Avatar4321

Care4all said:


> WHY are we their antichrist, so to speak???



Honestly, I haven't figured that part out yet completely. I think it has alot to do with our values. Our culture is pervasive and Let's be honest, some of our culture is pretty much crap (Thank you Hollywood and those who support Hollywood). Some of it may be because we allow people freedom to choose to some extent. Perhaps because we have the military power in the world.

Now I'm actually a bit more curious and may want to do some more research.


----------



## Article 15

Quantum Windbag said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer him to people like you who give them an excuse to kill 14 year old rape victims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your imagination do I do such a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not my imagination, it is a logical conclusion of your argument that Shialvo is even remotely responsible for the deaths in Afghanistan. If he gave them the excuse to do that, then you gave them the excuse to do this.
> 
> Only 14, Bangladeshi girl charged with adultery was lashed to death - CNN
> 
> If, on the other hand, you agree that he had nothing to do with what happened, because thugs do not need an excuse to kill, then you will agree with me that you really are not responsible for that poor girls death.
> 
> Your choice. Do you live in a world where the only people responsible for those deaths are the people who committed them, or do you live in a world where you helped kill a 14 year old rape victim?
Click to expand...


Like I said ... only in your imagination.

And I'm all set with the false dillemma. 

Don't expect me to buy an equivalency to an attention whore reverend in Florida looking to agitate and the fucked up laws of a Muslim nation.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MikeK said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck difference does my opinion of Bush make to their desire to kill me? They wanted to do that before he was president, and still want to do it now that the fake hope and change is president.
> 
> Your fucking problem is that your brain is so tiny you think that the world started in 2000. It has been around a lot longer than that, and Muslims have been bent on world domination for 1400 years. We could nuke Israel and they would still want to kill us.
> 
> Like I told you the first fucking time I responded to you, go back to school and study history in the real world, not in a fantasy world where time travel exist to prove that the reason Islam invaded Europe was because we invaded Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are "bent on world domination for 1400 years?"  So what?  A lot of good it's done them.  Most of them can't afford a second pair of sneakers.  So run that nonsense by someone else.  The only reason the Muslims want to kill you is you're a Jew.  If that's what is bothering you either convert to Buddhism or go to Israel and join the IDF.  Don't try to bullshit me.
Click to expand...


Tell you what, you can have this one because I am goung to ignore your idiocy from now on. The only thing I wanted to know was what kind of idiot you are, and you just told me.

You are an ignorant racist idiot.


----------



## wyomingpatriot

"Muslims want to destroy us" - there is no actual basis for this. It is propaganda. "The Jews want to destroy us" - in Germany this was also propaganda, going back to the late 1800s but increasing under the National Socialist regime - the climax of which was obviously the Holocaust and Germany's ideologically-driven war against the Soviet Union. 
The times are so similar. The rhetoric you hear today denouncing Muslims as terrorists and savages would sound a lot like an essay by Joseph Goebbels, if you changed Muslim to Jewish-Bolshevik, and United States to Germany. In the eyes of the German people, Jews really were nothing but terrorists, and they used the actions of a few of them to project onto the Jewish faith as a whole. It was the creation of the myth of some all-encompassing, faceless enemy. There are countless examples leading up to the war, where Nazi propaganda capitalized on a few acts of terrorism to convince people of what they wanted them to believe. This is dangerous.


----------



## Ragnar

Quantum Windbag said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck difference does my opinion of Bush make to their desire to kill me? They wanted to do that before he was president, and still want to do it now that the fake hope and change is president.
> 
> Your fucking problem is that your brain is so tiny you think that the world started in 2000. It has been around a lot longer than that, and Muslims have been bent on world domination for 1400 years. We could nuke Israel and they would still want to kill us.
> 
> Like I told you the first fucking time I responded to you, go back to school and study history in the real world, not in a fantasy world where time travel exist to prove that the reason Islam invaded Europe was because we invaded Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are "bent on world domination for 1400 years?"  So what?  A lot of good it's done them.  Most of them can't afford a second pair of sneakers.  So run that nonsense by someone else.  The only reason the Muslims want to kill you is you're a Jew.  If that's what is bothering you either convert to Buddhism or go to Israel and join the IDF.  Don't try to bullshit me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell you what, you can have this one because I am goung to ignore your idiocy from now on. The only thing I wanted to know was what kind of idiot you are, and you just told me.
> 
> You are an ignorant racist idiot.
Click to expand...


The Jewish diaspora is larger than I thought...

Islamic terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Quantum Windbag

wyomingpatriot said:


> Murder is never right under any circumstance, and peace be with the victims and their families, and hopefully they get justice.
> However, once again, dont be stupid enough to believe, because you are uneducated and misinformed, that the actions of a few in a group constitute the beliefs of the group as a whole. It's sad that this happened, but it's also sad that there is an engine of propaganda on the right designed to seize any opportunity to portray Arabs as violent and unstable. Americans are xenophobic and afraid of everything. There is just nothing positive in far right rhetoric. It is always doom and conspiracy, with no real basis in reality, just like the rhetoric of a handful of men in Germany in the 1930's who had their countrymen honestly convinced there was some international Jewish-Bolshevik conspiracy to destroy them.
> Sounds oddly familiar, doesnt it? You see it on Fox News every night.



What a shame that someone so innocent is also so ignorant.

Mixed Views of Hamas and Hezbollah in Largely Muslim Nations | Pew Global Attitudes Project

FYI, I am not portraying Arabs as anything, I am stating categorically that Islam breed extremism, and that most Muslims support it. The research clearly backs me up on the latter part here.

You can sit back in you parents basement and believe the lies of MSNBC, and think I get all my information from Fox, but the truth is a bit more complicated than what your parents told you.


----------



## Care4all

the minister KNEW the Muslims would use his burning of the Koran as an excuse to kill Americans, yet for some reason he did it anyway....if it were my husband that was killed....i would not only want to punish the barbaric muslims that committed the murder, but I would also be very upset with this so called Christian minister, as well.

I don't think he is sin free in all of this....he KNEW what the results of his actions would be....he may have only been the guy who drove the car for the criminals, but he is still an accessory to murder imho....especially since he was warned, and begged by fellow Christian ministers to NOT do this Koran book burning.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

wyomingpatriot said:


> "Muslims want to destroy us" - there is no actual basis for this. It is propaganda. "The Jews want to destroy us" - in Germany this was also propaganda, going back to the late 1800s but increasing under the National Socialist regime - the climax of which was obviously the Holocaust and Germany's ideologically-driven war against the Soviet Union.
> The times are so similar. The rhetoric you hear today denouncing Muslims as terrorists and savages would sound a lot like an essay by Joseph Goebbels, if you changed Muslim to Jewish-Bolshevik, and United States to Germany. In the eyes of the German people, Jews really were nothing but terrorists, and they used the actions of a few of them to project onto the Jewish faith as a whole. It was the creation of the myth of some all-encompassing, faceless enemy. There are countless examples leading up to the war, where Nazi propaganda capitalized on a few acts of terrorism to convince people of what they wanted them to believe. This is dangerous.



So sad.

The difference here is that Muslims flew planes into the WTC and the Pentagon, blew up trains in Spain, buses in England, clubs in Germany, hotels in Indonesia, and so on. How many people did the Jews kill worldwide as part of their terror campaign?

You have the resources of the entire world at your fingertips, and more information than the most educated people in history. Why are you wasting it?


----------



## Article 15

Care4all said:


> the minister KNEW the Muslims would use his burning of the Koran as an excuse to kill Americans, yet for some reason he did it anyway....if it were my husband that was killed....i would not only want to punish the barbaric muslims that committed the murder, but I would also be very upset with this so called Christian minister, as well.
> 
> I don't think he is sin free in all of this....he KNEW what the results of his actions would be....he may have only been the guy who drove the car for the criminals, but he is still an accessory to murder imho....especially since he was warned, and begged by fellow Christian ministers to NOT do this Koran book burning.



It brings nothing positive to the table.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Care4all said:


> the minister KNEW the Muslims would use his burning of the Koran as an excuse to kill Americans, yet for some reason he did it anyway....if it were my husband that was killed....i would not only want to punish the barbaric muslims that committed the murder, but I would also be very upset with this so called Christian minister, as well.
> 
> I don't think he is sin free in all of this....he KNEW what the results of his actions would be....he may have only been the guy who drove the car for the criminals, but he is still an accessory to murder imho....especially since he was warned, and begged by fellow Christian ministers to NOT do this Koran book burning.



How could he know that?


----------



## Ragnar

Care4all said:


> the minister KNEW the Muslims would use his burning of the Koran as an excuse to kill Americans, yet for some reason he did it anyway....if it were my husband that was killed....i would not only want to punish the barbaric muslims that committed the murder, but I would also be very upset with this so called Christian minister, as well.
> 
> I don't think he is sin free in all of this....he KNEW what the results of his actions would be....he may have only been the guy who drove the car for the criminals, but he is still an accessory to murder imho....especially since he was warned, and begged by fellow Christian ministers to NOT do this Koran book burning.



That's a leap IMO...

accessory legal definition of accessory. accessory synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.



> In Criminal Law, contributing to or aiding in the commission of a crime. One who, without being present at the commission of an offense, becomes guilty of such offense, not as a chief actor, but as a participant, as by command, advice, instigation, or concealment; either before or after the fact or commission.
> 
> One who aids, abets, commands, or counsels another in the commission of a crime.
> 
> In common law, an accessory could not be found guilty unless the actual perpetrator was convicted. In most U.S. jurisdictions today, however, an accessory can be convicted even if the principal actor is not arrested or is acquitted. The prosecution must establish that the accessory in some way instigated, furthered, or concealed the crime. Typically, punishment for a convicted accessory is not as severe as that for the perpetrator.
> 
> An accessory must knowingly promote or contribute to the crime. In other words, she or he must aid or encourage the offense deliberately, not accidentally. The accessory may withdraw from the crime by denouncing the plans, refusing to assist with the crime, contacting the police, or trying to stop the crime from occurring.
> 
> An accessory before the fact is someone behind the scenes who orders a crime or helps another person commit it. Many jurisdictions now refer to accessories before the fact as parties to the crime or even accomplices. This substitution of terms can be confusing because accessories are fundamentally different from accomplices. Strictly speaking, whereas an Accomplice may be present at the crime scene, an accessory may not. Also, an accomplice generally is considered to be as guilty of the crime as the perpetrator, whereas an accessory has traditionally received a lighter punishment


----------



## wyomingpatriot

Quantum Windbag said:


> wyomingpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Muslims want to destroy us" - there is no actual basis for this. It is propaganda. "The Jews want to destroy us" - in Germany this was also propaganda, going back to the late 1800s but increasing under the National Socialist regime - the climax of which was obviously the Holocaust and Germany's ideologically-driven war against the Soviet Union.
> The times are so similar. The rhetoric you hear today denouncing Muslims as terrorists and savages would sound a lot like an essay by Joseph Goebbels, if you changed Muslim to Jewish-Bolshevik, and United States to Germany. In the eyes of the German people, Jews really were nothing but terrorists, and they used the actions of a few of them to project onto the Jewish faith as a whole. It was the creation of the myth of some all-encompassing, faceless enemy. There are countless examples leading up to the war, where Nazi propaganda capitalized on a few acts of terrorism to convince people of what they wanted them to believe. This is dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad.
> 
> The difference here is that Muslims flew planes into the WTC and the Pentagon, blew up trains in Spain, buses in England, clubs in Germany, hotels in Indonesia, and so on. How many people did the Jews kill worldwide as part of their terror campaign?
> 
> You have the resources of the entire world at your fingertips, and more information than the most educated people in history. Why are you wasting it?
Click to expand...


Wasting it? I'm innocent? What? You prove my point. I'm not saying that the circumstances are the same, just that there are similarities. You live in fear of a faceless enemy. The German people lived in fear of a faceless enemy, and were hoodwinked by far-right fantasies. Ask yourself, do you really think, if there was a government that took power here today that wanted to deny all civil liberties to Arab-Americans based on the actions of a few hundred Arabs, or perhaps deport them, that anyone would protest? And we wonder why the Holocaust happened. It is hatred. That is all the far right offers - hatred and paranoia of enemies who don't exist.


----------



## Care4all

Ragnar said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> the minister KNEW the Muslims would use his burning of the Koran as an excuse to kill Americans, yet for some reason he did it anyway....if it were my husband that was killed....i would not only want to punish the barbaric muslims that committed the murder, but I would also be very upset with this so called Christian minister, as well.
> 
> I don't think he is sin free in all of this....he KNEW what the results of his actions would be....he may have only been the guy who drove the car for the criminals, but he is still an accessory to murder imho....especially since he was warned, and begged by fellow Christian ministers to NOT do this Koran book burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a leap IMO...
> 
> accessory legal definition of accessory. accessory synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Criminal Law, contributing to or aiding in the commission of a crime. One who, without being present at the commission of an offense, becomes guilty of such offense, not as a chief actor, but as a participant, as by command, advice, instigation, or concealment; either before or after the fact or commission.
> 
> One who aids, abets, commands, or counsels another in the commission of a crime.
> 
> In common law, an accessory could not be found guilty unless the actual perpetrator was convicted. In most U.S. jurisdictions today, however, an accessory can be convicted even if the principal actor is not arrested or is acquitted. The prosecution must establish that the accessory in some way instigated, furthered, or concealed the crime. Typically, punishment for a convicted accessory is not as severe as that for the perpetrator.
> 
> An accessory must knowingly promote or contribute to the crime. In other words, she or he must aid or encourage the offense deliberately, not accidentally. The accessory may withdraw from the crime by denouncing the plans, refusing to assist with the crime, contacting the police, or trying to stop the crime from occurring.
> 
> An accessory before the fact is someone behind the scenes who orders a crime or helps another person commit it. Many jurisdictions now refer to accessories before the fact as parties to the crime or even accomplices. This substitution of terms can be confusing because accessories are fundamentally different from accomplices. Strictly speaking, whereas an Accomplice may be present at the crime scene, an accessory may not. Also, an accomplice generally is considered to be as guilty of the crime as the perpetrator, whereas an accessory has traditionally received a lighter punishment
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


maybe you are right, when it comes to our laws on the books....but none the less, this minister was warned by many many many other Christian Pastors that Americans could be murdered if he did this ignorant act....he did it anyway,....  and for what purpose other than his own glory...his 15 minutes of fame....?  He WILL answer to the Lord for this....that's my only consolation.....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

wyomingpatriot said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wyomingpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Muslims want to destroy us" - there is no actual basis for this. It is propaganda. "The Jews want to destroy us" - in Germany this was also propaganda, going back to the late 1800s but increasing under the National Socialist regime - the climax of which was obviously the Holocaust and Germany's ideologically-driven war against the Soviet Union.
> The times are so similar. The rhetoric you hear today denouncing Muslims as terrorists and savages would sound a lot like an essay by Joseph Goebbels, if you changed Muslim to Jewish-Bolshevik, and United States to Germany. In the eyes of the German people, Jews really were nothing but terrorists, and they used the actions of a few of them to project onto the Jewish faith as a whole. It was the creation of the myth of some all-encompassing, faceless enemy. There are countless examples leading up to the war, where Nazi propaganda capitalized on a few acts of terrorism to convince people of what they wanted them to believe. This is dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad.
> 
> The difference here is that Muslims flew planes into the WTC and the Pentagon, blew up trains in Spain, buses in England, clubs in Germany, hotels in Indonesia, and so on. How many people did the Jews kill worldwide as part of their terror campaign?
> 
> You have the resources of the entire world at your fingertips, and more information than the most educated people in history. Why are you wasting it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasting it? I'm innocent? What? You prove my point. I'm not saying that the circumstances are the same, just that there are similarities. You live in fear of a faceless enemy. The German people lived in fear of a faceless enemy, and were hoodwinked by far-right fantasies. Ask yourself, do you really think, if there was a government that took power here today that wanted to deny all civil liberties to Arab-Americans based on the actions of a few hundred Arabs, or perhaps deport them, that anyone would protest? And we wonder why the Holocaust happened. It is hatred. That is all the far right offers - hatred and paranoia of enemies who don't exist.
Click to expand...


There are similarities between now and the fall of the Roman Empire, and the Ming Dynasty, and the even the fall of ancient Babylon. Just because there are similarities does not mean that that pointing them out makes any sense.


----------



## wyomingpatriot

Neither does being a racist and believing that the actions of a few hundred speak on the behalf of millions. Yes, blacks have a higher homicide rate than whites...according to your logic, blacks are murderous, hateful people.


----------



## Article 15

Care4all said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> the minister KNEW the Muslims would use his burning of the Koran as an excuse to kill Americans, yet for some reason he did it anyway....if it were my husband that was killed....i would not only want to punish the barbaric muslims that committed the murder, but I would also be very upset with this so called Christian minister, as well.
> 
> I don't think he is sin free in all of this....he KNEW what the results of his actions would be....he may have only been the guy who drove the car for the criminals, but he is still an accessory to murder imho....especially since he was warned, and begged by fellow Christian ministers to NOT do this Koran book burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a leap IMO...
> 
> accessory legal definition of accessory. accessory synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Criminal Law, contributing to or aiding in the commission of a crime. One who, without being present at the commission of an offense, becomes guilty of such offense, not as a chief actor, but as a participant, as by command, advice, instigation, or concealment; either before or after the fact or commission.
> 
> One who aids, abets, commands, or counsels another in the commission of a crime.
> 
> In common law, an accessory could not be found guilty unless the actual perpetrator was convicted. In most U.S. jurisdictions today, however, an accessory can be convicted even if the principal actor is not arrested or is acquitted. The prosecution must establish that the accessory in some way instigated, furthered, or concealed the crime. Typically, punishment for a convicted accessory is not as severe as that for the perpetrator.
> 
> An accessory must knowingly promote or contribute to the crime. In other words, she or he must aid or encourage the offense deliberately, not accidentally. The accessory may withdraw from the crime by denouncing the plans, refusing to assist with the crime, contacting the police, or trying to stop the crime from occurring.
> 
> An accessory before the fact is someone behind the scenes who orders a crime or helps another person commit it. Many jurisdictions now refer to accessories before the fact as parties to the crime or even accomplices. This substitution of terms can be confusing because accessories are fundamentally different from accomplices. Strictly speaking, whereas an Accomplice may be present at the crime scene, an accessory may not. Also, an accomplice generally is considered to be as guilty of the crime as the perpetrator, whereas an accessory has traditionally received a lighter punishment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe you are right, when it comes to our laws on the books....but none the less, this minister was warned by many many many other Christian Pastors that Americans could be murdered if he did this ignorant act....he did it anyway,....  and for what purpose other than his own glory...his 15 minutes of fame....?  He WILL answer to the Lord for this....that's my only consolation.....
Click to expand...


I'm sure St. Peter will have a copy of the Constitution along with the Bible at the Gates and chalk this one up to the First Amendment and let him right on in.


----------



## Care4all

article 15 said:


> care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's a leap imo...
> 
> accessory legal definition of accessory. Accessory synonyms by the free online law dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you are right, when it comes to our laws on the books....but none the less, this minister was warned by many many many other christian pastors that americans could be murdered if he did this ignorant act....he did it anyway,....  And for what purpose other than his own glory...his 15 minutes of fame....?  He will answer to the lord for this....that's my only consolation.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure st. Peter will have a copy of the constitution along with the bible at the gates and chalk this one up to the first amendment and let him right on in.
Click to expand...


:d


----------



## Avatar4321

Quantum Windbag said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> the minister KNEW the Muslims would use his burning of the Koran as an excuse to kill Americans, yet for some reason he did it anyway....if it were my husband that was killed....i would not only want to punish the barbaric muslims that committed the murder, but I would also be very upset with this so called Christian minister, as well.
> 
> I don't think he is sin free in all of this....he KNEW what the results of his actions would be....he may have only been the guy who drove the car for the criminals, but he is still an accessory to murder imho....especially since he was warned, and begged by fellow Christian ministers to NOT do this Koran book burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could he know that?
Click to expand...


How could he not know that? I knew it. We are dealing with radicals here that have no problem murdering people if they are offended. It's not as if we don't have a history of it.


----------



## Avatar4321

Article 15 said:


> I'm sure St. Peter will have a copy of the Constitution along with the Bible at the Gates and chalk this one up to the First Amendment and let him right on in.



We are given the freedom to speak and express ourselves expressly so we can freely choose good from evil.

I don't think this act of the ministers is in any way good. He clearly has time to repent of it. But I don't think the Lord will do anything like what you say unless he does repent of it.


----------



## Care4all

Quantum Windbag said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> the minister KNEW the Muslims would use his burning of the Koran as an excuse to kill Americans, yet for some reason he did it anyway....if it were my husband that was killed....i would not only want to punish the barbaric muslims that committed the murder, but I would also be very upset with this so called Christian minister, as well.
> 
> I don't think he is sin free in all of this....he KNEW what the results of his actions would be....he may have only been the guy who drove the car for the criminals, but he is still an accessory to murder imho....especially since he was warned, and begged by fellow Christian ministers to NOT do this Koran book burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could he know that?
Click to expand...


How could he NOT know it? 

when he was sent a letter from other Christian Ministers warning him?

what was his purpose for burning them other than his 15 minutes of fame?

there was complete outrage by Christians throughout the country on him saying he was going to do this....?

HE WAS WARNED about this being the exact thing that Muslims would do....YET HE CHOSE to do it anyway.....please Q, don't play dumb...!


----------



## auditor0007

Charles_Main said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
Click to expand...


Apparently, since Muslims believe it is their right to kill anyone because some nut case burns the Quran, then I imagine it would be justified for someone to kill a few hundred innocent Muslims every time a Muslim burns the American flag.  And I do understand that not all Muslims support this, but a lot do.  At the same time, the guy in Florida is an idiot who fits right in with those numbskulls from Kansas.

And no, I am not condoning the idea or suggesting that we kill a few hundred Muslims.  Just saying.


----------



## Care4all

Our Military head in Afghanistan ALSO WARNED THE MINISTER and asked him not to do it.....

so to me, this numbskull of a minister KNEW what the results of his actions would be by those barbaric muslims that did this


----------



## JBeukema

> Afghan protesters angered by the burning of a Koran by an obscure U.S.  pastor killed up to 20 UN staff, beheading two foreigners, when they  overran a compound in a normally peaceful northern city on Friday in the  worst-ever attack on the UN in Afghanistan.



Two Beheaded: Florida Koran Burning Triggers Massacre at UN Office in Afghanistan | The Blaze


----------



## Douger

murkinz often cause uprisings around the world.It's nothing new.


----------



## editec

This report reads like BS to me, to be honest.

An obscure group of nutters burns a Koran in FLA and these people riot in Afghanistan?

Come on now, how did these people even know it happened? Hell, I live in the USA and until I read this story I didn't know those idiots burned a Koran. IN fact nobody would have known if the media hadn't made it known to people, thus our idiot MSM gives _those losers_ media power they truly don't deserve

Somebody who is seeking to get the USA out of Afghanistan ( or needs an excuse to keep our troops there, take your pick) fanned the flames of this protest on purpose, that's obvious.

I'm not buying the story that this riot and attack on the UN office was remotely a_ spontaneous protest_.

This event was obviously contrived.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Don't forget Islam is a religion of peace.


----------



## hipeter924

RetiredGySgt said:


> Don't forget Islam is a religion of peace.


  If you rape 6 yr old girls every day you are capable of anything.


----------



## Ravi

How ironic that the name of the ministry is the Dove Outreach Center.

I wonder if the pastor will be arrested for inciting a riot?


----------



## Ravi

hipeter924 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Islam is a religion of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> If you rape 6 yr old girls every day you are capable of anything.
Click to expand...

Oh, we're talking about Mormons?


----------



## Gunny

Ravi said:


> How ironic that the name of the ministry is the Dove Outreach Center.
> 
> I wonder if the pastor will be arrested for inciting a riot?



Only YOU could twist it that way.  Maybe they ought to arrest the violent idiots for acting like adolescent imbeciles instead?

Not real funny how you swap rules around to suit your retarded arguments.


----------



## manifold




----------



## Sunni Man

We Muslims have seen how the Christians have allowed their religion to be abused , Ridiculed and treated like dirt.

 We refuse to let islaam meet the same fate In the name of Art and so-called freedom of speech


----------



## Gunny

Sunni Man said:


> We Muslims have seen how the Christians have allowed their religion to be abused , Ridiculed and treated like dirt.
> 
> We refuse to let islaam meet the same fate In the name of Art and so-called freedom of speech



You believe in Islam and can't spell it.  

Fuck off, towel head.


----------



## Sunni Man

Gunny said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We Muslims have seen how the Christians have allowed their religion to be abused , Ridiculed and treated like dirt.
> 
> We refuse to let islaam meet the same fate In the name of Art and so-called freedom of speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believe in Islam and can't spell it.
> 
> Fuck off, towel head.
Click to expand...


 Just trying out the talk to text on my new MY Touch Phone.

 Unfortunately it doesn't have spell check


----------



## Gunny

Sunni Man said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We Muslims have seen how the Christians have allowed their religion to be abused , Ridiculed and treated like dirt.
> 
> We refuse to let islaam meet the same fate In the name of Art and so-called freedom of speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believe in Islam and can't spell it.
> 
> Fuck off, towel head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying out the talk to text on my new MY Touch Phone.
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't have spell check
Click to expand...


----------



## Immanuel

Quantum Windbag said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he lit the fuse to Show the entire world how intolerant, Violent, and Crazy some Muslims are.
> 
> I don't care how fucking serious they take the book. It is just ink on Paper, burning it, in no way justifies a violent response.
> 
> The people who did this are animals that make the Pastor look respectable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!
> 
> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?
> 
> Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take responsibility for what? Did he attack the guards and take their weapons? Did he run around town and kill people? Did he preach to his congregation that they should go out and kill people? How the fuck is he responsible for something that happens on the other side of the world two weeks after he burned a single Quran?
> 
> The only proper response to this is to shit on Islam, not make excuses for it.
> 
> The Poet Versus the Prophet - Reason Magazine
Click to expand...


Ever hear the phrase: contributory negligence?

I believe bartenders can be held responsible if they serve too much alcohol to a customer who then leaves their bar, gets behind the wheel of a car, drives off and kills someone on the way home.  

In my opinion, the same principle applies here.  Is he fully responsible?  Hell no.  Did his actions lead to the deaths of those 12 people?  Absolutely.  Does that absolve those frigging morons in Afghanistan from their crimes?  Absolutely no frigging way.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Quantum Windbag said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> the minister KNEW the Muslims would use his burning of the Koran as an excuse to kill Americans, yet for some reason he did it anyway....if it were my husband that was killed....i would not only want to punish the barbaric muslims that committed the murder, but I would also be very upset with this so called Christian minister, as well.
> 
> I don't think he is sin free in all of this....he KNEW what the results of his actions would be....he may have only been the guy who drove the car for the criminals, but he is still an accessory to murder imho....especially since he was warned, and begged by fellow Christian ministers to NOT do this Koran book burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could he know that?
Click to expand...


Saloman Rushdie/Satanic Verses, The cartoons that were published depicting Mohammed?  

Those are only two instances that I can think of off the top of my head... wait a minute you posted that link about the 14 year old girl in this very thread there is another reason.  

There is no frigging way he didn't know.  If he is smart enough to "preach", he is smart enough to know that his actions would lead to retaliation and quite probably the loss of life.

Immie


----------



## Seawytch

In story after story it ends up being *extremists* in a religion being at the root of the problem...doesn't matter *which* religion it is...although you don't really hear that much about _extremist_ Buddhists or Pagans blowing anything up do you?

Hmmm, If I were religion shopping...


----------



## rightwinger

No question that the radicals are responsible for their actions

But Jones knew what he was dealing with and intentionally provoked them

Jones is a lowlife and far from a good Christian


----------



## Cal

ClosedCaption said:


> Talk amongst yourselves



I remember all the wing-nutters brushing off Petraeus's warning. Came true, didn't it? 

Is it completely senseless to kill people over a book being burned? Hell yes. 
Is it just as senseless to ignore a 5 star admiral's warning that people could be killed as a result of burning the book? Absolutely.

They should've just left this idiot Jones alone. If the media would stop promoting these hateful people, Westboro included, we'd get a whole lot further. And IDC who's doing it.


----------



## rikules

Immanuel said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!
> 
> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?
> 
> Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not responsible, the Afghan Muslims are responsible.  Terry Jones bought the books, they were his books to do what he wanted.  I'm tempted to go out and buy a Koran and burn it just on principal.  When we give up our rights simply because we are afraid of what someone else will do, we are cowards and deserve NO rights.
> 
> I thought his plan was pretty stupid too, but I don't blame him for the murdering Muslims.  Tell me, if conservatives started killing people because some idiot burned the flag, who would you blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truthfully, I too have thought about going out and buying a Koran to burn, but Jones is responsible for instigating the response.
> 
> Who would I blame?  Liberals, since I consider myself conservative.
> 
> edit: and if liberals started killing people for burning the flag, I would blame liberals too.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


and if conservatives are forced to kill liberals because liberals hate god and 
America you will blame liberals, too

and if conservatives have to kill gays who refuse to shup up about being gay then you will blame liberals, too

and if  conservatives have to kill atheists for being the enemies of god and America you
will blame liberals, too

no mattter who you have to kill for your sick and twisted beliefs you will always blame the liberals


apparently conservatives REFUSE TO TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR THEIR OWN ACTIONS....


----------



## Immanuel

rikules said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not responsible, the Afghan Muslims are responsible.  Terry Jones bought the books, they were his books to do what he wanted.  I'm tempted to go out and buy a Koran and burn it just on principal.  When we give up our rights simply because we are afraid of what someone else will do, we are cowards and deserve NO rights.
> 
> I thought his plan was pretty stupid too, but I don't blame him for the murdering Muslims.  Tell me, if conservatives started killing people because some idiot burned the flag, who would you blame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthfully, I too have thought about going out and buying a Koran to burn, but Jones is responsible for instigating the response.
> 
> Who would I blame?  Liberals, since I consider myself conservative.
> 
> edit: and if liberals started killing people for burning the flag, I would blame liberals too.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and if conservatives are forced to kill liberals because liberals hate god and
> America you will blame liberals, too
> 
> and if conservatives have to kill gays who refuse to shup up about being gay then you will blame liberals, too
> 
> and if  conservatives have to kill atheists for being the enemies of god and America you
> will blame liberals, too
> 
> no mattter who you have to kill for your sick and twisted beliefs you will always blame the liberals
> 
> 
> apparently conservatives REFUSE TO TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR THEIR OWN ACTIONS....
Click to expand...


Of course I will blame liberals, but apparently you did not read the fact that I was joking into that post.

But, since, you missed my attempt at humor:

I would be screaming bloody murder if conservatives started killing liberals because they hate God.  I have screamed bloody murder at the Christians that think they can force anyone to convert, period!  Faith does not come at the edge of a blade.

Killing gays for any reason is not something that I support either.  I actually think I am quite liberal in my beliefs regarding the homosexual community.  That does not go to say that I support radical homosexuals, but it is not because of their homosexuality.  Rather it is because I don't support radicals, period.

Killing athiests?  Well, let me just refer you to the paragraph about killing liberals because they hate God.  That is not to say that all liberals are atheists, but rather that one cannot force another to convert.

Now, would you like to talk about your intolerance?  No?  I didn't think so.

Immie


----------



## manifold

I hope he burns a koran every week and posts the video to youtube.


----------



## Sunni Man

manifold said:


> I hope he burns a koran every week and posts the video to youtube.



Why depend on him?  

Just man up and do it yourself.


----------



## MikeK

auditor0007 said:


> [Apparently, since Muslims believe it is their right to kill anyone because some nut case burns the Quran, then I imagine it would be justified for someone to kill a few hundred innocent Muslims every time a Muslim burns the American flag.  And I do understand that not all Muslims support this, but a lot do.  At the same time, the guy in Florida is an idiot who fits right in with those numbskulls from Kansas.
> 
> And no, I am not condoning the idea or suggesting that we kill a few hundred Muslims.  Just saying.


The problem with that reasoning is we Americans, who seem to think we are invincible, are faced with a numerical quandary.  There are over 1.5 billion Muslims in the world.  So even if we could kill them all, what would we do with all the bodies?  The means by which we might kill them all would end up killing us.

The simple fact is we need to stop provoking them because they don't think like us.  They are willing to die, we are not, and that is the key factor we are ignoring.  We are now involved in two major military actions in the Middle East.  As long as we keep on provoking the Muslims they will continue to covertly attack us.  If Bush-1 had removed the Bin-Sultan air base as he'd promised, and if we were not supporting Israel's aggressive expansion into Gaza, the 9/11 attack would not have happened.  Nor would the 1993 attack on the World Trade Center have happened.

We need to get out of the Middle East altogether and leave those people alone.  If we do that they will return to fighting with each other as they've done for centuries and pay no attention to us.  

Right now America is dealing with an internal source of agitation, as manifested most readily by this _Quantum Windbag_ character and his ilk.  This guy is a typical Zionist sympathizer who is more concerned with the security of Israel than with that of the United States.  *Look closely at his avatar and you will clearly see what he is about.*  It is important to him and his kind that Americans believe all Muslims hate all Americans, which simply is not true.


----------



## MikeK

manifold said:


> I hope he burns a koran every week and posts the video to youtube.


Why?


----------



## Ravi

Gunny said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How ironic that the name of the ministry is the Dove Outreach Center.
> 
> I wonder if the pastor will be arrested for inciting a riot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only YOU could twist it that way.  Maybe they ought to arrest the violent idiots for acting like adolescent imbeciles instead?
> 
> Not real funny how you swap rules around to suit your retarded arguments.
Click to expand...

Of course they should arrest them, that goes without saying since they have murdered people.

I'm curious about the pastor, though....will he get in trouble for his role?


----------



## Ravi

Sunni Man said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he burns a koran every week and posts the video to youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why depend on him?
> 
> Just man up and do it yourself.
Click to expand...

I was gonna say....


----------



## Wry Catcher

Charles_Main said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
Click to expand...


As an agnostic I believe all religious zealots are nuts.  It would be nice if there exists a heaven and a hell and the keeper of the doors to each had a sense of irony.  In that way the crazy pastor and the crazy murder's would share a special heated room for eternity.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Avatar4321 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> the minister KNEW the Muslims would use his burning of the Koran as an excuse to kill Americans, yet for some reason he did it anyway....if it were my husband that was killed....i would not only want to punish the barbaric muslims that committed the murder, but I would also be very upset with this so called Christian minister, as well.
> 
> I don't think he is sin free in all of this....he KNEW what the results of his actions would be....he may have only been the guy who drove the car for the criminals, but he is still an accessory to murder imho....especially since he was warned, and begged by fellow Christian ministers to NOT do this Koran book burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could he know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could he not know that? I knew it. We are dealing with radicals here that have no problem murdering people if they are offended. It's not as if we don't have a history of it.
Click to expand...


Did you? Or did you simply believe the talking heads on the media that this would happen?

Personally, I knew that they would kill people even if he did not burn a Qur'an. They have killed plenty of people in the time since he did not burn the Qur'an, and even a few in the time between when he did and they found out about it. They kill people no matter what, so we should build a huge bonfire and burn Mohammad in effigy.


----------



## xsited1

ClosedCaption said:


> Talk amongst yourselves



This thread has opened my eyes to the fact that using the Koran as toilet paper may not be such a good idea after all, even if they do make it in 2-ply.


----------



## Againsheila

JFK_USA said:


> Terry Jones is an idiot but the Extremists are at fault.
> 
> But are Christians all extremists because many bombed Abortion clinics?
> 
> Are all tea partiers insane because of Tim McVeigh?
> 
> No.
> 
> Not all Muslims are bad people.



Not all Muslims are bad, but the Tea Party wasn't around when Tim McVeigh blew up the OC fed building, why are you even comparing that?  So far, I haven't heard of the Tea Party doing any bombing or killing.  Did I miss something?


----------



## The T

xsited1 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk amongst yourselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has opened my eyes to the fact that using the Koran as toilet paper may not be such a good idea after all, even if they do make it in 2-ply.
Click to expand...

 
Now? Superimpose this with the penalty of Importing Bibles into a Muslim dominated Country...


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Care4all said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> the minister KNEW the Muslims would use his burning of the Koran as an excuse to kill Americans, yet for some reason he did it anyway....if it were my husband that was killed....i would not only want to punish the barbaric muslims that committed the murder, but I would also be very upset with this so called Christian minister, as well.
> 
> I don't think he is sin free in all of this....he KNEW what the results of his actions would be....he may have only been the guy who drove the car for the criminals, but he is still an accessory to murder imho....especially since he was warned, and begged by fellow Christian ministers to NOT do this Koran book burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could he know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could he NOT know it?
> 
> when he was sent a letter from other Christian Ministers warning him?
> 
> what was his purpose for burning them other than his 15 minutes of fame?
> 
> there was complete outrage by Christians throughout the country on him saying he was going to do this....?
> 
> HE WAS WARNED about this being the exact thing that Muslims would do....YET HE CHOSE to do it anyway.....please Q, don't play dumb...!
Click to expand...


I didn't. They kill people no matter what we do, so why should we avoid offending them? Why are you focusing on what, and why, he did and ignoring the fact that they kill people every day?

I am not even remotely outraged by him burning a Qur'an. I fully support his right to offend anyone and everyone he wants to, even if they threaten to kill him over it. In fact, I support him more because of the threats.

I am outraged to the core by people killing others in the name of religion though. Nice to see that you think burning a book is the worst of the things that has happened in the world this year.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sunni Man said:


> We Muslims have seen how the Christians have allowed their religion to be abused , Ridiculed and treated like dirt.
> 
> We refuse to let islaam meet the same fate In the name of Art and so-called freedom of speech



Then we should kill all of you, as that is the only rational response to your attempt to take away our rights. Thanks for pointing out that I am correct that Islam is not a religion.


----------



## The T

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We Muslims have seen how the Christians have allowed their religion to be abused , Ridiculed and treated like dirt.
> 
> We refuse to let islaam meet the same fate In the name of Art and so-called freedom of speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we should kill all of you, as that is the only rational response to your attempt to take away our rights. Thanks for pointing out that I am correct that Islam is not a religion.
Click to expand...

 

Islam is a POLITICAL IDEOLOGY built on the premise of _FASCISM._


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Immanuel said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!
> 
> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?
> 
> Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take responsibility for what? Did he attack the guards and take their weapons? Did he run around town and kill people? Did he preach to his congregation that they should go out and kill people? How the fuck is he responsible for something that happens on the other side of the world two weeks after he burned a single Quran?
> 
> The only proper response to this is to shit on Islam, not make excuses for it.
> 
> The Poet Versus the Prophet - Reason Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear the phrase: contributory negligence?
> 
> I believe bartenders can be held responsible if they serve too much alcohol to a customer who then leaves their bar, gets behind the wheel of a car, drives off and kills someone on the way home.
> 
> In my opinion, the same principle applies here.  Is he fully responsible?  Hell no.  Did his actions lead to the deaths of those 12 people?  Absolutely.  Does that absolve those frigging morons in Afghanistan from their crimes?  Absolutely no frigging way.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Ever come across the word bullshit?

Schialvo did not serve anyone drinks. Your opinion is so far off base that you are not even on the same planet. There were two fucking weeks between the burning of the Qur'an and the murders. Would you hold a bartender responsible if he sold the guy a bottle of scotch and he got drunk two weeks later and killed someone?

The contributory negligence here, if any exists, is not what Schialvo did. It lies totally with the imam in Afghanistan who riled them up.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Immanuel said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> the minister KNEW the Muslims would use his burning of the Koran as an excuse to kill Americans, yet for some reason he did it anyway....if it were my husband that was killed....i would not only want to punish the barbaric muslims that committed the murder, but I would also be very upset with this so called Christian minister, as well.
> 
> I don't think he is sin free in all of this....he KNEW what the results of his actions would be....he may have only been the guy who drove the car for the criminals, but he is still an accessory to murder imho....especially since he was warned, and begged by fellow Christian ministers to NOT do this Koran book burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could he know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saloman Rushdie/Satanic Verses, The cartoons that were published depicting Mohammed?
> 
> Those are only two instances that I can think of off the top of my head... wait a minute you posted that link about the 14 year old girl in this very thread there is another reason.
> 
> There is no frigging way he didn't know.  If he is smart enough to "preach", he is smart enough to know that his actions would lead to retaliation and quite probably the loss of life.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I understand.

Because Muslims kill people for nothing at all, we should take care never to offend them in case they kill us for a reason.

Like I said before, I do not let thugs run my life. If you want to do so you are free to move to where they have power, stop trying to give them power here.


----------



## AVG-JOE

ClosedCaption said:


> *Terry Jones burns Koran, Afganistan goes Ape shit. Kills 12 Americans*
> Talk amongst yourselves





			
				The Link Down Below said:
			
		

> Stirred up by three angry mullahs who urged them to avenge the burning of a Koran at a Florida church, thousands of protesters on Friday overran the compound of the United Nations in this northern Afghan city, killing at least 12 people, Afghan and United Nations officials said.
> 
> The dead included at least seven United Nations workers  four Nepalese guards and three Europeans from Romania, Sweden and Norway  according to United Nations officials in New York. One was a woman. Early reports, later denied by Afghan officials, said that at least two of the dead had been beheaded. Five Afghans were also killed.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/02/world/asia/02afghanistan.html?_r=1&bl​



12 Americans?  Yes, it makes a better headline, but this kind of bullshit is a major part of the problem.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Seawytch said:


> In story after story it ends up being *extremists* in a religion being at the root of the problem...doesn't matter *which* religion it is...although you don't really hear that much about _extremist_ Buddhists or Pagans blowing anything up do you?
> 
> Hmmm, If I were religion shopping...



Another person that thinks they know everything.

News flash, you don't.

Pakistan Punch | The Urban Myth: "There are no Buddhist Terrorists"&#8230;all religions have terrorists


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rightwinger said:


> No question that the radicals are responsible for their actions
> 
> But Jones knew what he was dealing with and intentionally provoked them
> 
> Jones is a lowlife and far from a good Christian



So? Are we supposed to bow down every time a thug threatens someone?


----------



## AVG-JOE

Charles_Main said:


> Perhaps he lit the fuse to Show the entire world how intolerant, Violent, and Crazy some Muslims are.
> 
> I don't care how fucking serious they take the book. It is just ink on Paper, burning it, in no way justifies a violent response.
> 
> The people who did this are animals that make the Pastor look respectable. These same animals who did this over their book, show no respect at all to other religions, or other religions books. Yet were all suppose to understand their Rage? Are you people for real. Fucking ass backwards assholes living in the 1400's is all they are.



Bullshit headline on the O/P not withstanding, kudos, Mr. Main.


----------



## Immanuel

Quantum Windbag said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take responsibility for what? Did he attack the guards and take their weapons? Did he run around town and kill people? Did he preach to his congregation that they should go out and kill people? How the fuck is he responsible for something that happens on the other side of the world two weeks after he burned a single Quran?
> 
> The only proper response to this is to shit on Islam, not make excuses for it.
> 
> The Poet Versus the Prophet - Reason Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever hear the phrase: contributory negligence?
> 
> I believe bartenders can be held responsible if they serve too much alcohol to a customer who then leaves their bar, gets behind the wheel of a car, drives off and kills someone on the way home.
> 
> In my opinion, the same principle applies here.  Is he fully responsible?  Hell no.  Did his actions lead to the deaths of those 12 people?  Absolutely.  Does that absolve those frigging morons in Afghanistan from their crimes?  Absolutely no frigging way.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever come across the word bullshit?
> 
> Schialvo did not serve anyone drinks. Your opinion is so far off base that you are not even on the same planet. There were tow fucking weeks between the burning of the Qur'an and the murders. Would you hold a bartender responsible if he sold the guy a bottle of scotch and he got drunk two weeks later and killed someone?
> 
> The contributory negligence here, if any exists, is not what Schialvo did. It lies totally with the imam in Afghanistan who riled them up.
Click to expand...


Schialvo?  We were talking about what Jones did, weren't we?

The matter of time between the two incidences is irrelevant.  First off, when did those in Afghanistan find out about the burning?  

I'm okay with you not agreeing with me, but I think you are wrong.  Pastor Jones contributed to the deaths of those 12 individuals by inciting radical Muslims.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> In story after story it ends up being *extremists* in a religion being at the root of the problem...doesn't matter *which* religion it is...although you don't really hear that much about _extremist_ Buddhists or Pagans blowing anything up do you?
> 
> Hmmm, If I were religion shopping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another person that thinks they know everything.
> 
> News flash, you don't.
> 
> Pakistan Punch | The Urban Myth: "There are no Buddhist Terrorists"all religions have terrorists
Click to expand...


Funny, it seems to me that you are the one that is coming off as believing he knows everything.

News flash, you don't. 
Immie


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Immanuel said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever hear the phrase: contributory negligence?
> 
> I believe bartenders can be held responsible if they serve too much alcohol to a customer who then leaves their bar, gets behind the wheel of a car, drives off and kills someone on the way home.
> 
> In my opinion, the same principle applies here.  Is he fully responsible?  Hell no.  Did his actions lead to the deaths of those 12 people?  Absolutely.  Does that absolve those frigging morons in Afghanistan from their crimes?  Absolutely no frigging way.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever come across the word bullshit?
> 
> Schialvo did not serve anyone drinks. Your opinion is so far off base that you are not even on the same planet. There were tow fucking weeks between the burning of the Qur'an and the murders. Would you hold a bartender responsible if he sold the guy a bottle of scotch and he got drunk two weeks later and killed someone?
> 
> The contributory negligence here, if any exists, is not what Schialvo did. It lies totally with the imam in Afghanistan who riled them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schialvo?  We were talking about what Jones did, weren't we?
> 
> The matter of time between the two incidences is irrelevant.  First off, when did those in Afghanistan find out about the burning?
> 
> I'm okay with you not agreeing with me, but I think you are wrong.  Pastor Jones contributed to the deaths of those 12 individuals by inciting radical Muslims.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Yes we are. Not sure why I typed that instead. 

They actually found out about a few days ago. Nothing happened until a group of imams got together and hatched a plot to make an issue of it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Immanuel said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> In story after story it ends up being *extremists* in a religion being at the root of the problem...doesn't matter *which* religion it is...although you don't really hear that much about _extremist_ Buddhists or Pagans blowing anything up do you?
> 
> Hmmm, If I were religion shopping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another person that thinks they know everything.
> 
> News flash, you don't.
> 
> Pakistan Punch | The Urban Myth: "There are no Buddhist Terrorists"all religions have terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, it seems to me that you are the one that is coming off as believing he knows everything.
> 
> News flash, you don't.
> Immie
Click to expand...


I know I do not know everything, but I act like I do. Seawytch, on the other hand, knew there were no Buddhists terrorists.


----------



## spectrumc01

Terry Jones is the worst kind of instigator ever.  If this guy wanted to burn a Koran he should have went to Dearborn Mi. to hold his burning.  This way I could say he stands behind his beliefs and is willing to fight for them.  Letting someone thousands of miles away in a foreign country pay for your beliefs is cowardice.  

I get pissed when I see my flag getting disrespected, and go balistic when I see it burned.  I can imagine what they must be feeling when the Koran gets burned.  The difference is in the fact that they killed and I did not.

They are still wrong for killing, but the whole thing could have been avoided if Terry Jones wasn't such an asshole.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

spectrumc01 said:


> Terry Jones is the worst kind of instigator ever.  If this guy wanted to burn a Koran he should have went to Dearborn Mi. to hold his burning.  This way I could say he stands behind his beliefs and is willing to fight for them.  Letting someone thousands of miles away in a foreign country pay for your beliefs is cowardice.
> 
> I get pissed when I see my flag getting disrespected, and go balistic when I see it burned.  I can imagine what they must be feeling when the Koran gets burned.  The difference is in the fact that they killed and I did not.
> 
> They are still wrong for killing, but the whole thing could have been avoided if Terry Jones wasn't such an asshole.



Nice to see that you are more outraged by people exercising their free speech rights than murder.


----------



## Immanuel

Quantum Windbag said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever come across the word bullshit?
> 
> Schialvo did not serve anyone drinks. Your opinion is so far off base that you are not even on the same planet. There were tow fucking weeks between the burning of the Qur'an and the murders. Would you hold a bartender responsible if he sold the guy a bottle of scotch and he got drunk two weeks later and killed someone?
> 
> The contributory negligence here, if any exists, is not what Schialvo did. It lies totally with the imam in Afghanistan who riled them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schialvo?  We were talking about what Jones did, weren't we?
> 
> The matter of time between the two incidences is irrelevant.  First off, when did those in Afghanistan find out about the burning?
> 
> I'm okay with you not agreeing with me, but I think you are wrong.  Pastor Jones contributed to the deaths of those 12 individuals by inciting radical Muslims.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we are. Not sure why I typed that instead.
> 
> They actually found out about a few days ago. Nothing happened until a group of imams got together and hatched a plot to make an issue of it.
Click to expand...


I don't blame Jones 100%.  I don't remove any blame from the Imams or those who committed these atrocious acts.  But, I do feel that Jones should accept the fact that what he did, did in fact play a part in these murders.

I do not believe we should let terrorism dictate our course of action either, but was what Pastor Jones did, really necessary?  For that matter, it could have been American lives and/or the lives of American Soldiers that were taken because of his actions.  What exactly did he accomplish?

Nada!

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Quantum Windbag said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another person that thinks they know everything.
> 
> News flash, you don't.
> 
> Pakistan Punch | The Urban Myth: "There are no Buddhist Terrorists"all religions have terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, it seems to me that you are the one that is coming off as believing he knows everything.
> 
> News flash, you don't.
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I do not know everything, but I act like I do. Seawytch, on the other hand, knew there were no Buddhists terrorists.
Click to expand...


Okay, as long as you understand.  

Immie


----------



## spectrumc01

Quantum Windbag said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Jones is the worst kind of instigator ever.  If this guy wanted to burn a Koran he should have went to Dearborn Mi. to hold his burning.  This way I could say he stands behind his beliefs and is willing to fight for them.  Letting someone thousands of miles away in a foreign country pay for your beliefs is cowardice.
> 
> I get pissed when I see my flag getting disrespected, and go balistic when I see it burned.  I can imagine what they must be feeling when the Koran gets burned.  The difference is in the fact that they killed and I did not.
> 
> They are still wrong for killing, but the whole thing could have been avoided if Terry Jones wasn't such an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see that you are more outraged by people exercising their free speech rights than murder.
Click to expand...


No I'm outraged that people like that aren't taking personal responsibility for their actions or words.  I'm sure if he had done that in a muslim community and he got his ass beat there would not have been twelve deaths in Afgahnastan.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

spectrumc01 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Jones is the worst kind of instigator ever.  If this guy wanted to burn a Koran he should have went to Dearborn Mi. to hold his burning.  This way I could say he stands behind his beliefs and is willing to fight for them.  Letting someone thousands of miles away in a foreign country pay for your beliefs is cowardice.
> 
> I get pissed when I see my flag getting disrespected, and go balistic when I see it burned.  I can imagine what they must be feeling when the Koran gets burned.  The difference is in the fact that they killed and I did not.
> 
> They are still wrong for killing, but the whole thing could have been avoided if Terry Jones wasn't such an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see that you are more outraged by people exercising their free speech rights than murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm outraged that people like that aren't taking personal responsibility for their actions or words.  I'm sure if he had done that in a muslim community and he got his ass beat there would not have been twelve deaths in Afgahnastan.
Click to expand...


People like what? 

The really weird thing here is you think that he would have been attacked in Dearborn if he had done it there, and that does not bother you. I could burn a Bible in the middle of the Bible belt and not worry about getting attacked. I could burn the Book of Mormon in front of the Temple in Salt Lake City and walk away unharmed.

Yet, for some reason that completely eludes me, Jones is responsible for murders halfway around the world because he burned a Qur'an.

I am not the one what has a problem here.


----------



## rightwinger

Quantum Windbag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No question that the radicals are responsible for their actions
> 
> But Jones knew what he was dealing with and intentionally provoked them
> 
> Jones is a lowlife and far from a good Christian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? Are we supposed to bow down every time a thug threatens someone?
Click to expand...


How is not burning the Koran bowing down to them?

Jones knew what the reaction would be but burnt it anyway because it would bring him closer to Jesus


----------



## rightwinger

If Jones wants to exercise his right to free speech, then he should openly accept Piss Jesus and other anti-Christian outrages


----------



## spectrumc01

Quantum Windbag said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see that you are more outraged by people exercising their free speech rights than murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm outraged that people like that aren't taking personal responsibility for their actions or words.  I'm sure if he had done that in a muslim community and he got his ass beat there would not have been twelve deaths in Afgahnastan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like what?
> 
> The really weird thing here is you think that he would have been attacked in Dearborn if he had done it there, and that does not bother you. I could burn a Bible in the middle of the Bible belt and not worry about getting attacked. I could burn the Book of Mormon in front of the Temple in Salt Lake City and walk away unharmed.
> 
> Yet, for some reason that completely eludes me, Jones is responsible for murders halfway around the world because he burned a Qur'an.
> 
> I am not the one what has a problem here.
Click to expand...


People who think they can say anything they want and get away with it no matter what, like people who picket in front of military funerals, people who burn korans, people who burn the American flag, people who publically protest, and people who instigate violence.  Everyone has the right to freedom of speach, and everyone has the responsibility of free speach, and everyone has the accountability of free speach.  What seams to be forgotten here is the responsibility and accountability part.


----------



## manifold

Sunni Man said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he burns a koran every week and posts the video to youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why depend on him?
> 
> Just man up and do it yourself.
Click to expand...


I burn every koran I come by.


----------



## manifold

MikeK said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he burns a koran every week and posts the video to youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


To work on thickening their skin.

They clearly need it.


----------



## Grace

The problem, as I see it in my own view, is that burning a book that results in people getting killed is exactly what our guys have been dying for since the constitution was written. Freedom.
Of all the guys and gals that died....did they die for naught?

Mr. Jones (I will not call him Reverend because hes just an asshole with a title he doesnt deserve) is an idiot. But thats not the point. The point is....people in another country took it upon themselves to punish anyone they could find for the desecration to their book. These same people desecrate our flag and probably burned a few bibles here and there. They desecrate their own peoples bodies and beliefs.
What a citizen of the USA may SAY here has no bearing on how they choose to show their anger THERE.
Our armed forces die every day for Mr. Jones (barf) and his rights. But we dont get to pick and choose which one has that right..or not. Any more than we are responsible for their actions or reactions.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How ironic that the name of the ministry is the Dove Outreach Center.
> 
> I wonder if the pastor will be arrested for inciting a riot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only YOU could twist it that way.  Maybe they ought to arrest the violent idiots for acting like adolescent imbeciles instead?
> 
> Not real funny how you swap rules around to suit your retarded arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they should arrest them, that goes without saying since they have murdered people.
> 
> I'm curious about the pastor, though....will he get in trouble for his role?
Click to expand...


His 'role' was the equivalent of Jody Foster's 'role' in the attempted assassination of Reagan.


----------



## Ragnar

rightwinger said:


> If Jones wants to exercise his right to free speech, then he should openly accept Piss Jesus and other anti-Christian outrages



Clearly you have no clue what freedom of speech means. 


The whole point of having freedom of speech is in having the right to offend, not freedom from offense. Free speech protects Koran burning and piss Jesus equally. (though not the right to public funding of either) There would be no point to having free speech laws were there no "offensive speech".


----------



## Grace

Try hollering FIRE! in a crowded theater and see what happens. Or BOMB!!! on a fully loaded plane. So much for free speech in the way some claim is allowed.
However, much as Mr. Jones has his rights and burning a book is one of them, do those rights pertain to people outside the USA laws of restrictions on freedom of speech?


----------



## geauxtohell

Charles_Main said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
Click to expand...


Ah, Bullshit.  I knew this was going to be the conservative mantra on here, and it only took us three posts to get there.

Tacit disapproval of the actions of our own douchbag countryman for intentionally inciting violence and death in Afghanistan does not equate to tacit support of violence and death.

In other words, pointing out that Jones is a total fucktard doesn't mean we approve of the actions of religious extremists.  

If there was any justice in the world, Jones would be given an M-4, as much water, food and bullets as he can carry and a one way ticket to Afghanistan to wage his Holy War.

However, since Jones is a fucking coward, that will never happen.  Instead, other men and women will bear the brunt of the fall out for his cavalier attitude. 

So fuck him, and fuck anyone that glosses over what he did.


----------



## manifold

geauxtohell said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Bullshit.  I knew this was going to be the conservative mantra on here, and it only took us three posts to get there.
> 
> Tacit disapproval of the actions of our own douchbag countryman for intentionally inciting violence and death in Afghanistan does not equate to tacit support of violence and death.
> 
> In other words, pointing out that Jones is a total fucktard doesn't mean we approve of the actions of religious extremists.
> 
> If there was any justice in the world, Jones would be given an M-4, as much water, food and bullets as he can carry and a one way ticket to Afghanistan to wage his Holy War.
> 
> However, since Jones is a fucking coward, that will never happen.  Instead, other men and women will bear the brunt of the fall out for his cavalier attitude.
> 
> So fuck him, and fuck anyone that glosses over what he did.
Click to expand...


But most of all fuck EVERYONE that believes we should curb free speech here at home in a failed attempt to appease barbaric savages in other countries.


----------



## Ragnar

IMEURU said:


> Try hollering FIRE! in a crowded theater and see what happens. Or BOMB!!! on a fully loaded plane. So much for free speech in the way some claim is allowed.
> However, much as Mr. Jones has his rights and burning a book is one of them, do those rights pertain to people outside the USA laws of restrictions on freedom of speech?



SteynOnline - MOLLIFYING MUSLIMS, AND MUSLIFYING MOLLIES



> Maybe Pastor Jones doesn't have any First Amendment rights. Musing on Koran burning, Supreme Court Justice Stephen Breyer argued:
> 
> [Oliver Wendell] Holmes said it doesnt mean you can shout 'fire' in a crowded theater... Why?  Because people will be trampled to death. And what is the crowded theater today? What is the being trampled to death?
> 
> This is a particularly obtuse remark even by the standards of contemporary American jurists. As I've said before, the fire-in-a-crowded-theatre shtick is the first refuge of the brain-dead. But it's worth noting the repellent modification Justice Breyer makes to Holmes' argument: If someone shouts fire in a gaslit Broadway theatre of 1893, people will panic. By definition, panic is an involuntary reaction. If someone threatens to burn a Koran, belligerent Muslims do not panic - they bully, they intimidate, they threaten, they burn and they kill. Those are conscious acts, at least if you take the view that Muslims are as fully human as the rest of us and therefore responsible for their choices. As my colleague Jonah Goldberg points out, Justice Breyer's remarks seem to assume that Muslims are not fully human.
> 
> More importantly, the logic of Breyer's halfwit intervention is to incentivize violence, and undermine law itself. What he seems to be telling the world is that Americans' constitutional rights will bend to intimidation. If Koran-burning rates a First Amendment exemption because Muslims are willing to kill over it, maybe Catholics should threaten to kill over the next gay-Jesus play, and Broadway could have its First Amendment rights reined in. Maybe the next time Janeane Garafolo goes on MSNBC and calls Obama's opponents racists, the Tea Partiers should rampage around town and NBC's free-speech rights would be withdrawn.


----------



## Ragnar

geauxtohell said:


> So fuck him, and fuck anyone that glosses over what he did.



He burned a book that he owned.

Justice does not, in fact, demand he volunteer to fight a one man Holy War.


----------



## Ropey

Quantum Windbag said:


> I am not even remotely outraged by him burning a Qur'an. I fully support his right to offend anyone and everyone he wants to, even if they threaten to kill him over it. In fact, I support him more because of the threats.
> 
> I am outraged to the core by people killing others in the name of religion though. Nice to see that you think burning a book is the worst of the things that has happened in the world this year.



Great post. Burn a New Testament and a Torah. On the very church and synagogue. There won't be any violence in Israel or Rome. No beheading, etc. etc.

The Christians will decry it and the Jews will turn it into stand up comedy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz_W0VyBQ1U]YouTube - Russell Peters stand up comedy - on anti Arab propaganda.flv[/ame]

And Russell Peters is a great Indian/Canadian comedian.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rightwinger said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No question that the radicals are responsible for their actions
> 
> But Jones knew what he was dealing with and intentionally provoked them
> 
> Jones is a lowlife and far from a good Christian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? Are we supposed to bow down every time a thug threatens someone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is not burning the Koran bowing down to them?
> 
> Jones knew what the reaction would be but burnt it anyway because it would bring him closer to Jesus
Click to expand...


Blaming Jones for the deaths in Afghanistan is bowing down to the thugs. If you want to kiss their ass, feel free. I prefer to kick them in the nuts.


----------



## Liberty

this guy sums up my argument for me.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9gqx0xqBKA]YouTube - Terry Jones Is Not Responsible for the Murders of United Nations Workers.[/ame]


----------



## Liberty

Also, if you think Terry Jones should be thrown in jail, then you are by definition a fascist. Not hyperbole.


----------



## Liberty

rightwinger said:


> If Jones wants to exercise his right to free speech, then he should openly accept Piss Jesus and other anti-Christian outrages



Hey, dumbass, that's a false dilemma and you know it. By presenting that you can only be one of two extremes is outrageous and beyond stupid. I don't expect anything else from you other than stupid comments but I digress. 

Saying it's either you have to "full accept" something or "Go on a murder rampage" and that there is no in between such as saying "I do not approve", is really fucked up and honestly, you need professional help.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

spectrumc01 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm outraged that people like that aren't taking personal responsibility for their actions or words.  I'm sure if he had done that in a muslim community and he got his ass beat there would not have been twelve deaths in Afgahnastan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People like what?
> 
> The really weird thing here is you think that he would have been attacked in Dearborn if he had done it there, and that does not bother you. I could burn a Bible in the middle of the Bible belt and not worry about getting attacked. I could burn the Book of Mormon in front of the Temple in Salt Lake City and walk away unharmed.
> 
> Yet, for some reason that completely eludes me, Jones is responsible for murders halfway around the world because he burned a Qur'an.
> 
> I am not the one what has a problem here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who think they can say anything they want and get away with it no matter what, like people who picket in front of military funerals, people who burn korans, people who burn the American flag, people who publically protest, and people who instigate violence.  Everyone has the right to freedom of speach, and everyone has the responsibility of free speach, and everyone has the accountability of free speach.  What seams to be forgotten here is the responsibility and accountability part.
Click to expand...


I understand responsibility and accountability. Jones is responsible and accountable for what he does, not what anyone else does.

Tell me something. If I decide to flip out and tell you that if you post again I will go out and kill dozens of people, will that stop you from posting? Would you then be responsible and accountable if I did?

Of course not, and only a complete idiot would try to argue that you are. Yet you feel comfortable arguing that Jones is responsible for the actions of thugs he never even met. You are stretching the borders of sanity.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

IMEURU said:


> The problem, as I see it in my own view, is that burning a book that results in people getting killed is exactly what our guys have been dying for since the constitution was written. Freedom.
> Of all the guys and gals that died....did they die for naught?
> 
> Mr. Jones (I will not call him Reverend because hes just an asshole with a title he doesnt deserve) is an idiot. But thats not the point. The point is....people in another country took it upon themselves to punish anyone they could find for the desecration to their book. These same people desecrate our flag and probably burned a few bibles here and there. They desecrate their own peoples bodies and beliefs.
> What a citizen of the USA may SAY here has no bearing on how they choose to show their anger THERE.
> Our armed forces die every day for Mr. Jones (barf) and his rights. But we dont get to pick and choose which one has that right..or not. Any more than we are responsible for their actions or reactions.
> 
> Hope that made sense.



More sense than blaming him for something he had nothing to do with.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

geauxtohell said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Bullshit.  I knew this was going to be the conservative mantra on here, and it only took us three posts to get there.
> 
> Tacit disapproval of the actions of our own douchbag countryman for intentionally inciting violence and death in Afghanistan does not equate to tacit support of violence and death.
> 
> In other words, pointing out that Jones is a total fucktard doesn't mean we approve of the actions of religious extremists.
> 
> If there was any justice in the world, Jones would be given an M-4, as much water, food and bullets as he can carry and a one way ticket to Afghanistan to wage his Holy War.
> 
> However, since Jones is a fucking coward, that will never happen.  Instead, other men and women will bear the brunt of the fall out for his cavalier attitude.
> 
> So fuck him, and fuck anyone that glosses over what he did.
Click to expand...


If you want to point out that Jones is a fucktard I will not only support your right to do so, I will state publicly that I agree with you.

The problem here is that people are not stopping there, they are laying the blame, responsibility, and accountability for the riots and murders in Afghanistan at his feet. If calling the people who say things like that makes me a right wing conservative neocon fuckwad, then I am happy to be one. Funny hting is that a few years ago it would have made me a long haired hippie freak communist pinko liberal asswipe.

Times change.


----------



## Againsheila

Avatar4321 said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Jones is an idiot but the Extremists are at fault.
> 
> But are Christians all extremists because many bombed Abortion clinics?
> 
> Are all tea partiers insane because of Tim McVeigh?
> 
> No.
> 
> Not all Muslims are bad people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth do you associate Tim McVeigh with the Tea party? Talk about poisoning the well.
> 
> When the heck was the last Abortion clinic bombed? Maybe you guys should update yourself and realize that whatevers happened in the past, things may be different today.
Click to expand...


I was lost the other day and I pulled into the Planned Parenthood parking lot to make a phone call.  There were picketers.  They didn't say a word, they just stood there with their signs on the sidewalk.  A girl left, they didn't even say anything to her, they just keep quiet and kept holding their signs.  

I don't think abortion clinic bombings are as frequent as some seem to think.  And I don't think the anti-abortion people are as violent and some seem to think.  One thing to think about, should you not have an abortion because it might cause someone to bomb an abortion clinic?  Why should we let bullies decide what we do? Or is it only the radical Islamic bullies we should bow down to?


----------



## Liberty

These animals in the middle east just want excuses to kill westerners. That really is all there is to it. They just want excuses to commit atrocity. You lefty fascists are falling right into their trap. I know because admiral akbar told me.


----------



## Intense

MikeK said:


> Christian Americans who criticize the obvious religious fanaticism of the Afghani Moslems should recall the far more volatile and widespread example of their spiritual forebears who, when agitated by Catholic popes, formed massive armies and launched a religious Crusade against Islam that lasted for generations.
> 
> Whether or not contemporary American Christians choose to believe that many present day Moslems are sufficiently devoted to their faith to be driven to kill and/or die in its defense the fact remains they quite obviously are -- as the 9/11 attack has plainly shown.  Yet an opportunistic yokel evangelist, Terry Jones,  thought it was a good idea to offensively provoke the fanatical segment of Islam by desecrating their holy book.  There was no reasonable or sensible justification for doing what he did.
> 
> I believe that sonofabitch should be wrapped up and delivered to the most fanatical Muslim Imam in Afghanistan to be dealt with.



Where exactly did that war start???? Thought so.


----------



## Againsheila

MikeK said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck difference does my opinion of Bush make to their desire to kill me? They wanted to do that before he was president, and still want to do it now that the fake hope and change is president.
> 
> Your fucking problem is that your brain is so tiny you think that the world started in 2000. It has been around a lot longer than that, and Muslims have been bent on world domination for 1400 years. We could nuke Israel and they would still want to kill us.
> 
> Like I told you the first fucking time I responded to you, go back to school and study history in the real world, not in a fantasy world where time travel exist to prove that the reason Islam invaded Europe was because we invaded Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are "bent on world domination for 1400 years?"  So what?  A lot of good it's done them.  Most of them can't afford a second pair of sneakers.  So run that nonsense by someone else.  The only reason the Muslims want to kill you is you're a Jew.  If that's what is bothering you either convert to Buddhism or go to Israel and join the IDF.  Don't try to bullshit me.
Click to expand...


So how many of those 12 UN workers were Jews?


----------



## rightwinger

Liberty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jones wants to exercise his right to free speech, then he should openly accept Piss Jesus and other anti-Christian outrages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dumbass, that's a false dilemma and you know it. By presenting that you can only be one of two extremes is outrageous and beyond stupid. I don't expect anything else from you other than stupid comments but I digress.
> 
> Saying it's either you have to "full accept" something or "Go on a murder rampage" and that there is no in between such as saying "I do not approve", is really fucked up and honestly, you need professional help.
Click to expand...


Intolerance of others beliefs is still intollerance. Regardless of the response


----------



## Againsheila

wyomingpatriot said:


> Murder is never right under any circumstance, and peace be with the victims and their families, and hopefully they get justice.
> However, once again, dont be stupid enough to believe, because you are uneducated and misinformed, that the actions of a few in a group constitute the beliefs of the group as a whole. It's sad that this happened, but it's also sad that there is an engine of propaganda on the right designed to seize any opportunity to portray Arabs as violent and unstable. Americans are xenophobic and afraid of everything. There is just nothing positive in far right rhetoric. It is always doom and conspiracy, with no real basis in reality, just like the rhetoric of a handful of men in Germany in the 1930's who had their countrymen honestly convinced there was some international Jewish-Bolshevik conspiracy to destroy them.
> Sounds oddly familiar, doesnt it? You see it on Fox News every night.



And it was the xenophobic, afraid of everything Americans who entered the war and stopped the Germans.  If we are so xenophobic, why do we let in more immigrants legally than all the other countries combined every year?


----------



## rightwinger

Ragnar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jones wants to exercise his right to free speech, then he should openly accept Piss Jesus and other anti-Christian outrages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you have no clue what freedom of speech means.
> 
> 
> The whole point of having freedom of speech is in having the right to offend, not freedom from offense. Free speech protects Koran burning and piss Jesus equally. (though not the right to public funding of either) There would be no point to having free speech laws were there no "offensive speech".
Click to expand...


I'm afraid you do not understand the concept of free speech....

All the first amendment means is that you cannot be prosecuted for what you say....it does not mean that your speech has no consequences. The Rev Jones understood the consequences of what he was about to do and did it anyway. His hateful actions led to the deaths of innocent people  
Even though he cannot be prosecuted, he bears a responsibility


----------



## Againsheila

Care4all said:


> the minister KNEW the Muslims would use his burning of the Koran as an excuse to kill Americans, yet for some reason he did it anyway....if it were my husband that was killed....i would not only want to punish the barbaric muslims that committed the murder, but I would also be very upset with this so called Christian minister, as well.
> 
> I don't think he is sin free in all of this....he KNEW what the results of his actions would be....he may have only been the guy who drove the car for the criminals, but he is still an accessory to murder imho....especially since he was warned, and begged by fellow Christian ministers to NOT do this Koran book burning.



Bad analogy.  He might be the guy who talked about how the rich bankers own everything, giving the robbers an excuse, but he was nowhere near the robbery or the getaway.


----------



## Againsheila

wyomingpatriot said:


> Neither does being a racist and believing that the actions of a few hundred speak on the behalf of millions. Yes, blacks have a higher homicide rate than whites...according to your logic, blacks are murderous, hateful people.



Some of them are, do you deny that?  <yeah, I know this makes me racist>  You ever hear some of Malcolm X's speeches about killing whitey?


----------



## HUGGY

The real problem is that in a country we are occupying how is it that a relatively small mob can break into our embassy?  Who was guarding it?  If this is one of those out sourcing deals then I *am* outraged.


----------



## Care4all

there is nothing more important than our Words, and words have consequences according to the Bible....so, on a personal sense, I think what this so called Christian Minister did and said went against EVERYTHING that Christ has taught....

Other Christian ministers begged him not to do what he planned, burning another religion's sacred book en mass.

Because it goes against every single teaching of Christ and makes other Christians look bad, just like Fred Phelps.

So, for this reason, for religious reasons, I think this Minister should NOT have had a jolly ole bonfire in the name of Christ, as he did.  It was not him as an individual doing such, but him as a Minister and follower of Christ that did this.....and that's unacceptable to me.

And I am not trying to have the gvt squash his freedom of speech, but none the less I was and am against what he did....and will forever be against what he did.


----------



## Charles_Main

Immanuel said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he lit the fuse to Show the entire world how intolerant, Violent, and Crazy some Muslims are.
> 
> I don't care how fucking serious they take the book. It is just ink on Paper, burning it, in no way justifies a violent response.
> 
> The people who did this are animals that make the Pastor look respectable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!
> 
> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?
> 
> Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


He didn't kill anyone. You guys are unbelievable. This story is about the unbelievable intolerance of Some Muslims, and all you assholes can do is focus on a guy who burnt a book, and tell us it is all his fault.


----------



## MikeK

Liberty said:


> Also, if you think Terry Jones should be thrown in jail, then you are by definition a fascist. Not hyperbole.


I don't think Jones should be thrown in jail.  I think he should be transported to Afghanistan and dropped off in Taliban country thus affording him the opportunity to explain face to face the motivation for his action, thereby eliminating any need for retaliation on innocent _infidels._ 

What Jones did at a safe distance from those he offended was opportunistic, cowardly sensationalism which has cost the lives of innocent people.  He does not deserve protection.


----------



## Immanuel

manifold said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Bullshit.  I knew this was going to be the conservative mantra on here, and it only took us three posts to get there.
> 
> Tacit disapproval of the actions of our own douchbag countryman for intentionally inciting violence and death in Afghanistan does not equate to tacit support of violence and death.
> 
> In other words, pointing out that Jones is a total fucktard doesn't mean we approve of the actions of religious extremists.
> 
> If there was any justice in the world, Jones would be given an M-4, as much water, food and bullets as he can carry and a one way ticket to Afghanistan to wage his Holy War.
> 
> However, since Jones is a fucking coward, that will never happen.  Instead, other men and women will bear the brunt of the fall out for his cavalier attitude.
> 
> So fuck him, and fuck anyone that glosses over what he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But most of all fuck EVERYONE that believes we should curb free speech here at home in a failed attempt to appease barbaric savages in other countries.
Click to expand...


Would you please show me where anyone said anything about curbing his free speech?  

I, for one, believe that he contributed to these events, but I have never stated that I believe his rights should be curbed and I don't believe anyone in this thread that has taken a similar stance has stated that we should curb his rights.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Againsheila said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Jones is an idiot but the Extremists are at fault.
> 
> But are Christians all extremists because many bombed Abortion clinics?
> 
> Are all tea partiers insane because of Tim McVeigh?
> 
> No.
> 
> Not all Muslims are bad people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth do you associate Tim McVeigh with the Tea party? Talk about poisoning the well.
> 
> When the heck was the last Abortion clinic bombed? Maybe you guys should update yourself and realize that whatevers happened in the past, things may be different today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was lost the other day and I pulled into the Planned Parenthood parking lot to make a phone call.  There were picketers.  They didn't say a word, they just stood there with their signs on the sidewalk.  A girl left, they didn't even say anything to her, they just keep quiet and kept holding their signs.
> 
> I don't think abortion clinic bombings are as frequent as some seem to think.  And I don't think the anti-abortion people are as violent and some seem to think.  One thing to think about, should you not have an abortion because it might cause someone to bomb an abortion clinic?  Why should we let bullies decide what we do? Or is it only the radical Islamic bullies we should bow down to?
Click to expand...


Excellent point, but I still say he bears some responsibility.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

rightwinger said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jones wants to exercise his right to free speech, then he should openly accept Piss Jesus and other anti-Christian outrages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dumbass, that's a false dilemma and you know it. By presenting that you can only be one of two extremes is outrageous and beyond stupid. I don't expect anything else from you other than stupid comments but I digress.
> 
> Saying it's either you have to "full accept" something or "Go on a murder rampage" and that there is no in between such as saying "I do not approve", is really fucked up and honestly, you need professional help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intolerance of others beliefs is still intollerance. Regardless of the response
Click to expand...


Refers you to the smoking thread and your stance there.  

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Charles_Main said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he lit the fuse to Show the entire world how intolerant, Violent, and Crazy some Muslims are.
> 
> I don't care how fucking serious they take the book. It is just ink on Paper, burning it, in no way justifies a violent response.
> 
> The people who did this are animals that make the Pastor look respectable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!
> 
> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?
> 
> Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't kill anyone. You guys are unbelievable. This story is about the unbelievable intolerance of Some Muslims, and all you assholes can do is focus on a guy who burnt a book, and tell us it is all his fault.
Click to expand...


Since you and I have always had a decent relationship, I am going to forget that you called me an asshole.

Immie


----------



## rightwinger

Immanuel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dumbass, that's a false dilemma and you know it. By presenting that you can only be one of two extremes is outrageous and beyond stupid. I don't expect anything else from you other than stupid comments but I digress.
> 
> Saying it's either you have to "full accept" something or "Go on a murder rampage" and that there is no in between such as saying "I do not approve", is really fucked up and honestly, you need professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerance of others beliefs is still intollerance. Regardless of the response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Refers you to the smoking thread and your stance there.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Smoking is now free speech?


----------



## Immanuel

rightwinger said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intolerance of others beliefs is still intollerance. Regardless of the response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refers you to the smoking thread and your stance there.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smoking is now free speech?
Click to expand...


Smoking is a legal right that you are attempting to take from others... you... you... neocon!

Immie


----------



## Tank

Immanuel said:


> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?


You see the pastor as the adult and the muslims as children.


----------



## rightwinger

I can just see Terry Jones in the pulpit tomorrow gloating over how much he has accomplished in the name of Jesus


----------



## Immanuel

rightwinger said:


> I can just see Terry Jones in the pulpit tomorrow gloating over how much he has accomplished in the name of Jesus



I think maybe I will leave now.  I can be in Gainesville in a couple of hours.  Find a hotel room spend the night and then go to his service.  Shall I report to you on the sermon?

Umm, on second thought, I think I will not be in the vicinity.  That man may very well be marked.

Immie


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only YOU could twist it that way.  Maybe they ought to arrest the violent idiots for acting like adolescent imbeciles instead?
> 
> Not real funny how you swap rules around to suit your retarded arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they should arrest them, that goes without saying since they have murdered people.
> 
> I'm curious about the pastor, though....will he get in trouble for his role?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His 'role' was the equivalent of Jody Foster's 'role' in the attempted assassination of Reagan.
Click to expand...

That's probably the stupidest analogy I've ever seen posted.


----------



## manifold

Immanuel said:


> Would you please show me where anyone said anything about curbing his free speech?
> 
> I, for one, believe that he contributed to these events, but I have never stated that I believe his rights should be curbed and I don't believe anyone in this thread that has taken a similar stance has stated that we should curb his rights.



So you agree that he committed no crime and can burn korans everyday to his heart's content?  Because some here don't.


----------



## Immanuel

manifold said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please show me where anyone said anything about curbing his free speech?
> 
> I, for one, believe that he contributed to these events, but I have never stated that I believe his rights should be curbed and I don't believe anyone in this thread that has taken a similar stance has stated that we should curb his rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree that he committed no crime and can burn korans everyday to his heart's content?  Because some here don't.
Click to expand...


I don't believe I ever said he committed a crime.  Nor did I say he could not burn any Korans to his hearts content.  I did, however, say he was partially responsible for what happens.  

Last time I checked, it was not a crime to be irresponsible.  

Would I choose to burn a Koran?  No, because I don't believe it accomplished anything except to make a few thousand morons pissed off enough to kill 12 people over.  Besides that, I'm just not into book burning.  It makes no sense.

Immie


----------



## manifold

Immanuel said:


> Last time I checked, it was not a crime to be irresponsible.



You said he was responsible, not irresponsible.

But as long as you agree that not only were his actions legal, but any new laws targeting what he did would be unconstitutional infringements of free speech, then we have nothing to argue about.  But again, plenty people on this thread don't agree with that (see Ravi).


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, it was not a crime to be irresponsible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said he was responsible, not irresponsible.
> 
> But as long as you agree that not only were his actions legal, but any new laws targeting what he did would be unconstitutional infringements of free speech, then we have nothing to argue about.  But again, plenty people on this thread don't agree with that (see Ravi).
Click to expand...



I said I wondered if he'd be arrested...because the Phelps haters thought Phelps should be arrested or at least beaten to a pulp by vigilantes.

A bit of an amusing double standard.

Though it is an interesting question...what he did was basically yell fire in a crowded theater, and if that is a crime, why isn't this?


----------



## Immanuel

manifold said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, it was not a crime to be irresponsible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said he was responsible, not irresponsible.
> 
> But as long as you agree that not only were his actions legal, but any new laws targeting what he did would be unconstitutional infringements of free speech, then we have nothing to argue about.  But again, plenty people on this thread don't agree with that (see Ravi).
Click to expand...


Well, I thought my post made it clear that I thought he was responsible for inciting the morons and it seemed pretty clear to me that being responsible for that was being irresponsible.  But maybe you don't see it that way.

I can't imagine myself supporting any such law that as you have mentioned.

However, I do intend to exercise my freedom of religion and choose not to worship at his church.  Is that okay with you by any chance?  

Immie


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they should arrest them, that goes without saying since they have murdered people.
> 
> I'm curious about the pastor, though....will he get in trouble for his role?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His 'role' was the equivalent of Jody Foster's 'role' in the attempted assassination of Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's probably the stupidest analogy I've ever seen posted.
Click to expand...


I doubt it.

Unless you missed the one where someone (a retard who shall remain nameless) actually compared a peaceful book burning to the KKK burning a cross on a black person's front lawn in an attempt to run them out of town.  That is a much more ludicrous analogy without question.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> ...what he did was basically yell fire in a crowded theater



^ OK, maybe that's the stupidest analogy ever posted.


----------



## xsited1

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, it was not a crime to be irresponsible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said he was responsible, not irresponsible.
> 
> But as long as you agree that not only were his actions legal, but any new laws targeting what he did would be unconstitutional infringements of free speech, then we have nothing to argue about.  But again, plenty people on this thread don't agree with that (see Ravi).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said I wondered if he'd be arrested...because the Phelps haters thought Phelps should be arrested or at least beaten to a pulp by vigilantes.
> 
> A bit of an amusing double standard.
> 
> Though it is an interesting question...*what he did was basically yell fire in a crowded theater, and if that is a crime, why isn't this?*
Click to expand...


  Troll rating:  9/10.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> His 'role' was the equivalent of Jody Foster's 'role' in the attempted assassination of Reagan.
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the stupidest analogy I've ever seen posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it.
> 
> Unless you missed the one where someone (a retard who shall remain nameless) actually compared a peaceful book burning to the KKK burning a cross on a black person's front lawn in an attempt to run them out of town.  That is a much more ludicrous analogy without question.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...

Who ever came up with THAT analogy is a genius, because it is almost exactly the same thing...and burning the Koran to make a statement is anything but peaceful.

A peaceful book burning would be burning Curious George books that were moldy.


----------



## Bosun

muhammadans  go ape shit if one eats pork, cuts cheese, sings, dates without chaparones, became apostates, are infidels, on and on...  nothing new here.....


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...what he did was basically yell fire in a crowded theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ OK, maybe that's the stupidest analogy ever posted.
Click to expand...

No...they both result in people acting stupidly without thought.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the stupidest analogy I've ever seen posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.
> 
> Unless you missed the one where someone (a retard who shall remain nameless) actually compared a peaceful book burning to the KKK burning a cross on a black person's front lawn in an attempt to run them out of town.  That is a much more ludicrous analogy without question.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who ever came up with THAT analogy is a genius, because it is almost exactly the same thing...and burning the Koran to make a statement is anything but peaceful.
> 
> A peaceful book burning would be burning Curious George books that were moldy.
Click to expand...


His burning was peaceful.

If you dispute this you are braindead, or a dishonest fuckstain.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

rightwinger said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jones wants to exercise his right to free speech, then he should openly accept Piss Jesus and other anti-Christian outrages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dumbass, that's a false dilemma and you know it. By presenting that you can only be one of two extremes is outrageous and beyond stupid. I don't expect anything else from you other than stupid comments but I digress.
> 
> Saying it's either you have to "full accept" something or "Go on a murder rampage" and that there is no in between such as saying "I do not approve", is really fucked up and honestly, you need professional help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intolerance of others beliefs is still intollerance. Regardless of the response
Click to expand...

Ill  put you  down as tolerant of   any  and  all genocidal ideologies.


----------



## Tank

Why didn't the muslims just burn the bible, instead of killing people?


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.
> 
> Unless you missed the one where someone (a retard who shall remain nameless) actually compared a peaceful book burning to the KKK burning a cross on a black person's front lawn in an attempt to run them out of town.  That is a much more ludicrous analogy without question.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever came up with THAT analogy is a genius, because it is almost exactly the same thing...and burning the Koran to make a statement is anything but peaceful.
> 
> A peaceful book burning would be burning Curious George books that were moldy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His burning was peaceful.
> 
> If you dispute this you are braindead, or a dishonest fuckstain.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...

Oh, my bad. I forgot that you think burning a cross on someone's lawn is protected political speech. IMO, it is no different than burning the koran. If either should be illegal is of course open for debate.

And your other analogy is just a poorly constructed. I guess you're a bitter drunk, how sad.


----------



## xsited1

manifold said:


> According to Ravi's logic, Dr. Tiller was responsible for his own murder because his incitement of Roeder was no different than burning a cross on a black person's lawn or yelling fire in a crowded theater.
> 
> Well, at least if her logic were to be applied honestly and consistently that is...
> 
> ...and THAT horse is a DNF.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?



I gave her a troll post rating of 9/10 for that post, but I'm thinking it should have been 10/10.  I wish I could troll as well as Ravi.  One day, maybe.


----------



## manifold

Tank said:


> Why didn't the muslims just burn the bible, instead of killing people?



Then it would just be like any other day.

They needed to thrown a tantrum to show the whole world they were really pissed off.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't the muslims just burn the bible, instead of killing people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it would just be like any other day.
> 
> They needed to thrown a tantrum to show the whole world they were really pissed off.
Click to expand...

 Says the person throwing the tantrum.


----------



## Tank

It is sad the way liberals like ravi injoy the break down of civility.


----------



## manifold

According to Ravi's logic, Dr. Tiller was responsible for his own murder because his incitement of Roeder was no different than burning a cross on a black person's lawn or yelling fire in a crowded theater.

Well, at least if her logic were to be applied honestly and consistently that is...

...and THAT horse is a DNF. 

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## taichiliberal

Charles_Main said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence of the latent Intolerance and violence among Many Muslims. You burn our book, will Murder 12 people.
> 
> Yet I see many Liberals are now saying nothing about the Animals who did this, and instead blaming the guy who burnt some books. As if they think the Muslims response was justified.
Click to expand...


WTF is your problem, Charlie?  If people take every opportunity to exploit the actions of the stupid shits that instigate and/or perpetrait these tragedies for some political blog point, then they'd be as dumb as some of the posts I've seen on this thread.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rightwinger said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jones wants to exercise his right to free speech, then he should openly accept Piss Jesus and other anti-Christian outrages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you have no clue what freedom of speech means.
> 
> 
> The whole point of having freedom of speech is in having the right to offend, not freedom from offense. Free speech protects Koran burning and piss Jesus equally. (though not the right to public funding of either) There would be no point to having free speech laws were there no "offensive speech".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you do not understand the concept of free speech....
> 
> All the first amendment means is that you cannot be prosecuted for what you say....it does not mean that your speech has no consequences. The Rev Jones understood the consequences of what he was about to do and did it anyway. His hateful actions led to the deaths of innocent people
> Even though he cannot be prosecuted, he bears a responsibility
Click to expand...


What happened to the liberals that thought that free speech trumped idiotic theories like this?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Care4all said:


> there is nothing more important than our Words, and words have consequences according to the Bible....so, on a personal sense, I think what this so called Christian Minister did and said went against EVERYTHING that Christ has taught....
> 
> Other Christian ministers begged him not to do what he planned, burning another religion's sacred book en mass.
> 
> Because it goes against every single teaching of Christ and makes other Christians look bad, just like Fred Phelps.
> 
> So, for this reason, for religious reasons, I think this Minister should NOT have had a jolly ole bonfire in the name of Christ, as he did.  It was not him as an individual doing such, but him as a Minister and follower of Christ that did this.....and that's unacceptable to me.
> 
> And I am not trying to have the gvt squash his freedom of speech, but none the less I was and am against what he did....and will forever be against what he did.



It goes against every teaching of Christ?

When did Jesus ever say that we should accept other religions that want us to deny him?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, it was not a crime to be irresponsible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said he was responsible, not irresponsible.
> 
> But as long as you agree that not only were his actions legal, but any new laws targeting what he did would be unconstitutional infringements of free speech, then we have nothing to argue about.  But again, plenty people on this thread don't agree with that (see Ravi).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said I wondered if he'd be arrested...because the Phelps haters thought Phelps should be arrested or at least beaten to a pulp by vigilantes.
> 
> A bit of an amusing double standard.
> 
> Though it is an interesting question...what he did was basically yell fire in a crowded theater, and if that is a crime, why isn't this?
Click to expand...


Is yelling fire in a crowded theater a crime? Or do people just like to toss that line out because they think it makes them look intelligent?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever came up with THAT analogy is a genius, because it is almost exactly the same thing...and burning the Koran to make a statement is anything but peaceful.
> 
> A peaceful book burning would be burning Curious George books that were moldy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His burning was peaceful.
> 
> If you dispute this you are braindead, or a dishonest fuckstain.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my bad. I forgot that you think burning a cross on someone's lawn is protected political speech. IMO, it is no different than burning the koran. If either should be illegal is of course open for debate.
> 
> And your other analogy is just a poorly constructed. I guess you're a bitter drunk, how sad.
Click to expand...


Burning a cross on someone's front lawn without their permission is illegal. Period.

Burning a Qur-an on your own property, with a fire permit, is legal. Period. In fact, burning a cross on your own property, with the proper permits is legal.


----------



## Care4all

Quantum Windbag said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing more important than our Words, and words have consequences according to the Bible....so, on a personal sense, I think what this so called Christian Minister did and said went against EVERYTHING that Christ has taught....
> 
> Other Christian ministers begged him not to do what he planned, burning another religion's sacred book en mass.
> 
> Because it goes against every single teaching of Christ and makes other Christians look bad, just like Fred Phelps.
> 
> So, for this reason, for religious reasons, I think this Minister should NOT have had a jolly ole bonfire in the name of Christ, as he did.  It was not him as an individual doing such, but him as a Minister and follower of Christ that did this.....and that's unacceptable to me.
> 
> And I am not trying to have the gvt squash his freedom of speech, but none the less I was and am against what he did....and will forever be against what he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes against every teaching of Christ?
> 
> When did Jesus ever say that we should accept other religions that want us to deny him?
Click to expand...


He told his apostles when they came across those who differed with them or were not willing to accept their gospel, to dust their feet and move onward.

He told his followers to turn the other cheek.

He told his followers to not only walk a forced mile with their adversaries, but to walk an additional mile with them, by their own free will....

He admonished the Levite and Priest for passing by the Samaritan man,  who was left for dead by them....  (Samaritans were considered lowlifes who did not follow the Word of God, by Jews)

He told everyone to love God with your heart, mind, body and soul, and to love thy neighbor, as thyself...and went on to explain WHO neighbors were....

He told us to Love thy enemy.....




you get more with honey than with vinegar


----------



## Mr. H.

So now the stepson is dealing with this shit. His chances of making it back just went down by some percent.

I don't even discuss news events with Mrs. H. 
Fuck those idiots. The world's fucked up enough without that clown way down in Floridatown.


----------



## Care4all

Mr. H. said:


> So now the stepson is dealing with this shit. His chances of making it back just went down by some percent.
> 
> I don't even discuss news events with Mrs. H.
> Fuck those idiots. The world's fucked up enough without that clown way down in Floridatown.



i'm sorry to hear that mr. h

I hope your step son is safe and sound and makes it home, 100%.

i know it may sound superficial, but now that Bootneck and Crimsonwhite are home safe, i will extend my prayers to cover your step son....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Care4all said:


> He told his apostles when they came across those who differed with them or were not willing to accept their gospel, to dust their feet and move onward.



The shaking off of dust off of the feet was used by pious Jews as a sign that they were rejecting the Gentile ways that they had to put up with in certain cities. Jesus instructing his disciples to do the same when leaving Jewish cities would have been an insult to those same Jews.



Care4all said:


> He told his followers to turn the other cheek.
> 
> He told his followers to not only walk a forced mile with their  adversaries, but to walk an additional mile with them, by their own free  will....



Beleieve it or not, this is about the responsibility of a Jew under the law. It is also a wonderful guideline for us as Christians. It does not, however, require us to stand idly by and watch people kill our families and friends.



Care4all said:


> He admonished the Levite and Priest for passing by the Samaritan man,  who was left for dead by them....  (Samaritans were considered lowlifes who did not follow the Word of God, by Jews)



Actually, the parable of the good Samaritan is a story, it did not really happen. He didn't admonish anyone for anything.



Care4all said:


> He told everyone to love God with your heart, mind, body and soul, and to love thy neighbor, as thyself...and went on to explain WHO neighbors were....
> 
> He told us to Love thy enemy.....



Still no requirement to stand around idly and let people kill everyone in sight.



Care4all said:


> you get more with honey than with vinegar



That depends on what you are trying to attract. Flies actually prefer vinegar to honey.


----------



## Bosun

Mr. H,

the die was case 1400 years ago.. the problem has been that apologists, appeasers, and moderates have avoid that elephant in the middle of the room, until, there are enough wnd to destroy humanity..  these crazies go ape shit over cartoons, jews, christians, and apostates...  we are almost at critical mass.   if the brother did not burn that qur'an, they would have gone nuts about something else...

be proud of your stepson... i pray he will make it out of harms way safely...


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> Oh, my bad. I forgot that you think burning a cross on someone's lawn is protected political speech.



^ Another bald faced Ravi lie. I've never said nor implied any such thing and she knows it.

How pathetic. *shakes head*


----------



## manifold

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> His burning was peaceful.
> 
> If you dispute this you are braindead, or a dishonest fuckstain.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my bad. I forgot that you think burning a cross on someone's lawn is protected political speech. IMO, it is no different than burning the koran. If either should be illegal is of course open for debate.
> 
> And your other analogy is just a poorly constructed. I guess you're a bitter drunk, how sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Burning a cross on someone's front lawn without their permission is illegal. Period.
> 
> Burning a Qur-an on your own property, with a fire permit, is legal. Period. In fact, burning a cross on your own property, with the proper permits is legal.
Click to expand...


Don't confuse her with facts, that'll just make her more angry and incite her to have another meltdown trying to defend her illogical and untenable position.  And then she'll want to hold you responsible for her actions.


----------



## Dr Grump

I heard some dude from Afghanistan blaming Jones. Jones is an idiot, but he proved his point that Islam is an intolerant religion. he is right....but he's still an arsehole..


----------



## Sunni Man

Christians have allowed people to mock Jesus and desecrate the Bible while calling it art.

Now Christianity has become a weak religion and it's adherents spineless jokes.

Muslims refuse to allow Islam to be reviled in such a way.

And go down the same pathetic path that Christianity has gone.


----------



## manifold

Sunni Man said:


> Christians have allowed people to mock Jesus and desecrate the Bible while calling it art.
> 
> Now Christianity has become a weak religion and it's adherents spineless jokes.
> 
> Muslims refuse to allow Islam to be reviled in such a way.
> 
> And go down the same pathetic path that Christianity has gone.




Don't worry, Islam and it's adherents will eventually be put in their rightful place too.

If you're counting on everyone to roll over and embrace Islamofascism like Ravi advocates, you are sorely mistaken.


----------



## Ravi

He did it at his house? My bad, I thought he did it at the church where he receives a tax exemption so is basically underwritten by the state.


----------



## Ravi

Sunni Man said:


> Christians have allowed people to mock Jesus and desecrate the Bible while calling it art.
> 
> Now Christianity has become a weak religion and it's adherents spineless jokes.
> 
> Muslims refuse to allow Islam to be reviled in such a way.
> 
> And go down the same pathetic path that Christianity has gone.


They don't have a right to kill people over it...that you approve of this is even worse than manifoid's approval of Jones.


----------



## manifold

Does anyone here besides YoungLefty and Ravi believe that Jones committed a crime and deserves to be punished for said crime?

I'm just curious.


----------



## spectrumc01

The bottom line is this: Every religion has been dipped in the blood of persecution, either giving or recieving, through out history.  Catholics Vs Protestants in Ireland.  Jews Vs Muslims in the Middle East.  Hindus Vs Muslims in the Kashmire region.  Budahists Vs athiests in the Tibettan mountains.  Christians vs Muslims during the Crusades.  Christains Vs. Jews during the Inquisition.  They all claim to be peaceful.

Now add Terry Jones to the mix.  There was no point to prove about Muslims being violent, we figured that out after 911.  Terry Jones was only trying to live his particular interpetation of the bible, by causing as much strife as he possibly could all while supposidly living up to his religion.  He must be put in the religious fanatics catagory and shunned like the rest of the religious idiots.

If I was the relative of one of the twelve killed in Afgahnastan, I would show up at his door step  to discuss his actions, perhaps violently.  He had the freedom to do what he did, and I will exercise my right to show my displeasure with what he did.

Terry Jones is a Jackass of the highest order.  He and others of his ilk on all sides of the religious aisles should be put away, never to see the light of day again.  For being religious they try to foster as much strife and violence as they can.


----------



## Ravi

Why is terrorism okay for one side but not the other? It's very confusing.


----------



## rightwinger

Sunni Man said:


> Christians have allowed people to mock Jesus and desecrate the Bible while calling it art.
> 
> Now Christianity has become a weak religion and it's adherents spineless jokes.
> 
> Muslims refuse to allow Islam to be reviled in such a way.
> 
> And go down the same pathetic path that Christianity has gone.



Shouldn't Christians lead by example on how to treat your fellow man?


----------



## Immanuel

Care4all said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing more important than our Words, and words have consequences according to the Bible....so, on a personal sense, I think what this so called Christian Minister did and said went against EVERYTHING that Christ has taught....
> 
> Other Christian ministers begged him not to do what he planned, burning another religion's sacred book en mass.
> 
> Because it goes against every single teaching of Christ and makes other Christians look bad, just like Fred Phelps.
> 
> So, for this reason, for religious reasons, I think this Minister should NOT have had a jolly ole bonfire in the name of Christ, as he did.  It was not him as an individual doing such, but him as a Minister and follower of Christ that did this.....and that's unacceptable to me.
> 
> And I am not trying to have the gvt squash his freedom of speech, but none the less I was and am against what he did....and will forever be against what he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes against every teaching of Christ?
> 
> When did Jesus ever say that we should accept other religions that want us to deny him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He told his apostles when they came across those who differed with them or were not willing to accept their gospel, to dust their feet and move onward.
> 
> He told his followers to turn the other cheek.
> 
> He told his followers to not only walk a forced mile with their adversaries, but to walk an additional mile with them, by their own free will....
> 
> *He admonished the Levite and Priest for passing by the Samaritan man,  who was left for dead by them.... * (Samaritans were considered lowlifes who did not follow the Word of God, by Jews)
> 
> He told everyone to love God with your heart, mind, body and soul, and to love thy neighbor, as thyself...and went on to explain WHO neighbors were....
> 
> He told us to Love thy enemy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you get more with honey than with vinegar
Click to expand...


That was a parable... a teaching story, not a real life event.  He used that story to teach us how we should treat our fellow man.  There was no, bandit, victim, Levite, priest, innkeeper or Good Samaritan.  It was a story he used sort of like "Little Red Riding Hood".  

Edit: Acknowledgments given to QW as he covered this in a post I had not yet read.

Immie


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Immanuel said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind, I was just thinking about how the Muslims were right in killing 12 people.  Not!
> 
> But everyone knows that the Muslims take the Koran very seriously.  Everyone predicted that this would be the response.  Jones lit a fuse then acts like he didnt know (or knows and doesnt care) that the fuse he lit set off a bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he lit the fuse to Show the entire world how intolerant, Violent, and Crazy some Muslims are.
> 
> I don't care how fucking serious they take the book. It is just ink on Paper, burning it, in no way justifies a violent response.
> 
> The people who did this are animals that make the Pastor look respectable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!
> 
> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?
> 
> Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Why should he take any blame? Would we blame an artist depicting a small plastic crucifix supporting the body of Jesus Christ submerged in a glass of the artist's urine, OR WOULD WE BLAME THE CHRISTIAN WHO WENT OUT AND KILLED THE ARTIST FOR DOING IT?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said he was responsible, not irresponsible.
> 
> But as long as you agree that not only were his actions legal, but any new laws targeting what he did would be unconstitutional infringements of free speech, then we have nothing to argue about.  But again, plenty people on this thread don't agree with that (see Ravi).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said I wondered if he'd be arrested...because the Phelps haters thought Phelps should be arrested or at least beaten to a pulp by vigilantes.
> 
> A bit of an amusing double standard.
> 
> Though it is an interesting question...what he did was basically yell fire in a crowded theater, and if that is a crime, why isn't this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is yelling fire in a crowded theater a crime? Or do people just like to toss that line out because they think it makes them look intelligent?
Click to expand...


If  there is a fire it  is  appropriate to  yell fire.
How much smoke do you have to  smell before you start looking  for  flames, how much of your home must be consumed before you do something.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEXWjlgJ83E]YouTube - WHAT ISLAM IS NOT[/ame]


----------



## Seawytch

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> In story after story it ends up being *extremists* in a religion being at the root of the problem...doesn't matter *which* religion it is...although you don't really hear that much about _extremist_ Buddhists or Pagans blowing anything up do you?
> 
> Hmmm, If I were religion shopping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another person that thinks they know everything.
> 
> News flash, you don't.
> 
> Pakistan Punch | The Urban Myth: "There are no Buddhist Terrorists"all religions have terrorists
Click to expand...


Well, thank you Mr. Know-It-All







I didn't say there were none...only that you don't hear much about them. I reckon the PR for Buddhists just must be better than the others 

Also still doesn't change what I said about extremists in a religion. This idiot Jones is an extremist and the idiots that freaked out at him burning a book and actually killed people are extremists. All of 'em are assholes...


----------



## spectrumc01

I think there is confusion between Terry Jones taking blame for the killings and taking responsibility for what he said, the two are very different.  Terry Jones cannot take the blame because he killed no one, also should not face any charges what so ever.  Terry Jones should however be held responsible for what he said, like in civil court.  No he didn't kill them, but his speach was such that it instigated the killings.


----------



## manifold

It's a good thing that braindead idiots that view a peaceful protest as an act of terrorism make up only a tiny fringe minority.  Otherwise we'd all be fukt.

True story


----------



## bigrebnc1775

spectrumc01 said:


> I think there is confusion between Terry Jones taking blame for the killings and taking responsibility for what he said, the two are very different.  Terry Jones cannot take the blame because he killed no one, also should not face any charges what so ever.  Terry Jones should however be held responsible for what he said, like in civil court.  No he didn't kill them, but his speach was such that it instigated the killings.



What you're suggesting is something like blame gun manufactures for what a person does with a gun if they kill someone with it. Or blaming a bar tender for a drunk who drives a car an kills a family while driving. That dog doesn't fly in my book.


----------



## rightwinger

I'll say one thing for Terry Jones.....the man has a huge set of balls

He knew what the reaction would be and did it anyway.  Now his life is not worth shit. He must live looking over his shoulder to see if someone is out to kill him. All to impress Jesus


----------



## Immanuel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he lit the fuse to Show the entire world how intolerant, Violent, and Crazy some Muslims are.
> 
> I don't care how fucking serious they take the book. It is just ink on Paper, burning it, in no way justifies a violent response.
> 
> The people who did this are animals that make the Pastor look respectable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!
> 
> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?
> 
> Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should he take any blame? Would we blame an artist depicting a small plastic crucifix supporting the body of Jesus Christ submerged in a glass of the artist's urine, OR WOULD WE BLAME THE CHRISTIAN WHO WENT OUT AND KILLED THE ARTIST FOR DOING IT?
Click to expand...


The other day, I got chewed out by a liberal for joking that I would blame liberals if conservatives started killing liberals because they hate God.  I think I have to be very careful in how I answer this question.  

It does not appear that you have read the entire thread.  As I have not said that we should blame him for the murders.  I HAVE stated that his actions incited the actions of those murderers in Afghanistan.  He cannot deny that and what is worse is that he had every reason to believe that his actions would lead to something like this.  

If you were standing in a building above a street that had the army on one side and some angry citizens (think Concord) on the other side.  You had a rifle and you knew that discharging a shot would unleash havoc and start a war and you deliberately fired a shot into the air and a war began because of that shot, then you damn well better expect me to blame you.

Immie


----------



## spectrumc01

rightwinger said:


> I'll say one thing for Terry Jones.....the man has a huge set of balls
> 
> He knew what the reaction would be and did it anyway.  Now his life is not worth shit. He must live looking over his shoulder to see if someone is out to kill him. All to impress Jesus



If he had balls he would have went downtown Dearborn Mi, (largest arab population in the US) and then burned the Koran.  To me he is a chickenshit.  Gonna do some dumb shit like that and then let someone else pay for it.  I say be a man and stand up for the shit you say, don't be affraid to take an ass beating for you beliefs.  Unless you don't believe them.


----------



## Seawytch

As an environmentally conscious individual...I would prefer that instead of burning religious texts, people would download the electronic version and then have a public deleting instead of burning. 

Please consider this alternative, Mr. Jones.


----------



## Seawytch

rightwinger said:


> I'll say one thing for Terry Jones.....the man has a huge set of balls
> 
> He knew what the reaction would be and did it anyway.  Now his life is not worth shit. He must live looking over his shoulder to see if someone is out to kill him. All to impress Jesus



The Jesus I read about in the Bible wouldn't be impressed.


----------



## manifold

spectrumc01 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say one thing for Terry Jones.....the man has a huge set of balls
> 
> He knew what the reaction would be and did it anyway.  Now his life is not worth shit. He must live looking over his shoulder to see if someone is out to kill him. All to impress Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he had balls he would have went downtown Dearborn Mi, (largest arab population in the US) and then burned the Koran.  To me he is a chickenshit.  Gonna do some dumb shit like that and then let someone else pay for it.  I say be a man and stand up for the shit you say, don't be affraid to take an ass beating for you beliefs.  Unless you don't believe them.
Click to expand...


If you weren't a chickenshit coward, you'd go down to Florida and tell him that to his face.


----------



## spectrumc01

bigrebnc1775 said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is confusion between Terry Jones taking blame for the killings and taking responsibility for what he said, the two are very different.  Terry Jones cannot take the blame because he killed no one, also should not face any charges what so ever.  Terry Jones should however be held responsible for what he said, like in civil court.  No he didn't kill them, but his speach was such that it instigated the killings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you're suggesting is something like blame gun manufactures for what a person does with a gun if they kill someone with it. Or blaming a bar tender for a drunk who drives a car an kills a family while driving. That dog doesn't fly in my book.
Click to expand...


No, what I'm asking is for him to be a man, and one with a backbone.  A man when he speaks and acts is taken at his word, until otherwise proven he can't, which makes him no man at all.  He knew what reaction he was going to get (99% violent), and hoped for it (I believe).  He should have went to a muslim community to have his burning, so as a man, he could stand behind his words and actions, and defend them against all those who oppose them.  When you do something in public you invite public response that is given.  So I'm just asking him to be a man.  But I can see he proved himself not to be a man.


----------



## spectrumc01

manifold said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say one thing for Terry Jones.....the man has a huge set of balls
> 
> He knew what the reaction would be and did it anyway.  Now his life is not worth shit. He must live looking over his shoulder to see if someone is out to kill him. All to impress Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he had balls he would have went downtown Dearborn Mi, (largest arab population in the US) and then burned the Koran.  To me he is a chickenshit.  Gonna do some dumb shit like that and then let someone else pay for it.  I say be a man and stand up for the shit you say, don't be affraid to take an ass beating for you beliefs.  Unless you don't believe them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you weren't a chickenshit coward, you'd go down to Florida and tell him that to his face.
Click to expand...


I'll tell you what, when his followers kill twelve Michiganders in Florida for me calling him a chickenshit.  Then you will have proven me a hypocrite, and I can stand corrected.  Until then, I am right.


----------



## Liberty

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91AM7665cbo]YouTube - The Original Burn the Quran Day[/ame]


----------



## manifold

spectrumc01 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had balls he would have went downtown Dearborn Mi, (largest arab population in the US) and then burned the Koran.  To me he is a chickenshit.  Gonna do some dumb shit like that and then let someone else pay for it.  I say be a man and stand up for the shit you say, don't be affraid to take an ass beating for you beliefs.  Unless you don't believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't a chickenshit coward, you'd go down to Florida and tell him that to his face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what, when his followers kill twelve Michiganders in Florida for me calling him a chickenshit.  Then you will have proven me a hypocrite, and I can stand corrected.  Until then, I am right.
Click to expand...


Actually, you are wrong.  Your logic is severely perverted and therefore your conclusion is equally erroneous.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Vel

If you start trying to pass responsibility around for the UN workers deaths to others than those who committed the murders, then it simply gives others the idea that murder can be justified if you don't like what someone says or does.

 How long do you think it will be before someone decides to blame the victims? It will be said that.."Well those U.N. workers should have known that Muslims go batshit crazy for any fucking reason and could show up in a crazed pack and start randomly killing. After all, they've done it before."

 ALL responsibility for those killings belongs to the murderous thugs that committed them. No one MADE them kill, they CHOSE their reaction.


----------



## Ravi

Vel6377 said:


> If you start trying to pass responsibility around for the UN workers deaths to others than those who committed the murders, then it simply gives others the idea that murder can be justified if you don't like what someone says or does.
> 
> How long do you think it will be before someone decides to blame the victims? It will be said that.."Well those U.N. workers should have known that Muslims go batshit crazy for any fucking reason and could show up in a crazed pack and start randomly killing. After all, they've done it before."
> 
> ALL responsibility for those killings belongs to the murderous thugs that committed them. No one MADE them kill, they CHOSE their reaction.


These are some good points that you've made. However, it is really no different to cast some blame on Jones for his action than it is to cast the blame on Islam for the actions of some of its supposed followers.

Jones blames Islam for the actions of a few (relatively speaking). Since he does that he should accept his own culpability.

He is no better than what he condemns.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

spectrumc01 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say one thing for Terry Jones.....the man has a huge set of balls
> 
> He knew what the reaction would be and did it anyway.  Now his life is not worth shit. He must live looking over his shoulder to see if someone is out to kill him. All to impress Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he had balls he would have went downtown Dearborn Mi, (largest arab population in the US) and then burned the Koran.  To me he is a chickenshit.  Gonna do some dumb shit like that and then let someone else pay for it.  I say be a man and stand up for the shit you say, don't be affraid to take an ass beating for you beliefs.  Unless you don't believe them.
Click to expand...


Doing that would prove how intolerant Islam is.
How many Chirstians killed an atheist because of the movie The Last Temptation Of Christ?


----------



## rightwinger

Vel6377 said:


> If you start trying to pass responsibility around for the UN workers deaths to others than those who committed the murders, then it simply gives others the idea that murder can be justified if you don't like what someone says or does.
> 
> How long do you think it will be before someone decides to blame the victims? It will be said that.."Well those U.N. workers should have known that Muslims go batshit crazy for any fucking reason and could show up in a crazed pack and start randomly killing. After all, they've done it before."
> 
> ALL responsibility for those killings belongs to the murderous thugs that committed them. No one MADE them kill, they CHOSE their reaction.



In laying blame it does not have to be either/or

It can apply to both


----------



## MikeK

Ravi said:


> [...]
> 
> They don't have a right to kill people over it...that you approve of this is even worse than manifoid's approval of Jones.


They don't have a right to kill people over it _under our law._  But they didn't do that in our country.  They did it in their country, where our presence is accommodated by force and our laws are morally irrelevant.  Burning the Koran anywhere in the world, which directly offends their spiritual essence, is simply a matter of adding insult to an already tormenting injury.  

Try reversing the situation in your mind.  Can you accept the premise that killing invaders is not murder?  The incitement to kill invaders was the underlying motive for what happened -- and that incitement will prevail for as long as we remain in Afghanistan as an occupying force.  The Koran burning was more of an incidental provocation than a primary motive.

We need to get *out* of Afghanistan.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!
> 
> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?
> 
> Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he take any blame? Would we blame an artist depicting a small plastic crucifix supporting the body of Jesus Christ submerged in a glass of the artist's urine, OR WOULD WE BLAME THE CHRISTIAN WHO WENT OUT AND KILLED THE ARTIST FOR DOING IT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other day, I got chewed out by a liberal for joking that I would blame liberals if conservatives started killing liberals because they hate God.  I think I have to be very careful in how I answer this question.
> 
> It does not appear that you have read the entire thread.  As I have not said that we should blame him for the murders.  I HAVE stated that his actions incited the actions of those murderers in Afghanistan.  He cannot deny that and what is worse is that he had every reason to believe that his actions would lead to something like this.
> 
> If you were standing in a building above a street that had the army on one side and some angry citizens (think Concord) on the other side.  You had a rifle and you knew that discharging a shot would unleash havoc and start a war and you deliberately fired a shot into the air and a war began because of that shot, then you damn well better expect me to blame you.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...




> You had a rifle and you knew that discharging a shot would unleash havoc and start a war and you deliberately fired a shot into the air and a war began because of that shot, then you damn well better expect me to blame you.



You are comparing apples to oranges. To blame me would be because I did a physical act to cause something to happen. But to blame me for something I did indirectly is not my fault because someone killed someone. The act would be on them. (think personal responsibility) Which is something the left does not have a grasp on.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

spectrumc01 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is confusion between Terry Jones taking blame for the killings and taking responsibility for what he said, the two are very different.  Terry Jones cannot take the blame because he killed no one, also should not face any charges what so ever.  Terry Jones should however be held responsible for what he said, like in civil court.  No he didn't kill them, but his speach was such that it instigated the killings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you're suggesting is something like blame gun manufactures for what a person does with a gun if they kill someone with it. Or blaming a bar tender for a drunk who drives a car an kills a family while driving. That dog doesn't fly in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what I'm asking is for him to be a man, and one with a backbone.  A man when he speaks and acts is taken at his word, until otherwise proven he can't, which makes him no man at all.  He knew what reaction he was going to get (99% violent), and hoped for it (I believe).  He should have went to a muslim community to have his burning, so as a man, he could stand behind his words and actions, and defend them against all those who oppose them.  When you do something in public you invite public response that is given.  So I'm just asking him to be a man.  But I can see he proved himself not to be a man.
Click to expand...


The man did nothing wrong. The attackers  did.


----------



## Againsheila

Care4all said:


> there is nothing more important than our Words, and words have consequences according to the Bible....so, on a personal sense, I think what this so called Christian Minister did and said went against EVERYTHING that Christ has taught....
> 
> Other Christian ministers begged him not to do what he planned, burning another religion's sacred book en mass.
> 
> Because it goes against every single teaching of Christ and makes other Christians look bad, just like Fred Phelps.
> 
> So, for this reason, for religious reasons, I think this Minister should NOT have had a jolly ole bonfire in the name of Christ, as he did.  It was not him as an individual doing such, but him as a Minister and follower of Christ that did this.....and that's unacceptable to me.
> 
> And I am not trying to have the gvt squash his freedom of speech, but none the less I was and am against what he did....and will forever be against what he did.



If only you showed as much vehemence against the Muslims that killed the 12 UN workers.


----------



## Immanuel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he take any blame? Would we blame an artist depicting a small plastic crucifix supporting the body of Jesus Christ submerged in a glass of the artist's urine, OR WOULD WE BLAME THE CHRISTIAN WHO WENT OUT AND KILLED THE ARTIST FOR DOING IT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day, I got chewed out by a liberal for joking that I would blame liberals if conservatives started killing liberals because they hate God.  I think I have to be very careful in how I answer this question.
> 
> It does not appear that you have read the entire thread.  As I have not said that we should blame him for the murders.  I HAVE stated that his actions incited the actions of those murderers in Afghanistan.  He cannot deny that and what is worse is that he had every reason to believe that his actions would lead to something like this.
> 
> If you were standing in a building above a street that had the army on one side and some angry citizens (think Concord) on the other side.  You had a rifle and you knew that discharging a shot would unleash havoc and start a war and you deliberately fired a shot into the air and a war began because of that shot, then you damn well better expect me to blame you.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had a rifle and you knew that discharging a shot would unleash havoc and start a war and you deliberately fired a shot into the air and a war began because of that shot, then you damn well better expect me to blame you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples to oranges. To blame me would be because I did a physical act to cause something to happen. But to blame me for something I did indirectly is not my fault because someone killed someone. The act would be on them. (think personal responsibility) Which is something the left does not have a grasp on.
Click to expand...


No, bigreb, that is not comparing apples to oranges.  Jones performed a physical act and then broadcast it over the internet so that everyone could see it including Muslims.  That is no different than firing the shot that was heard around the world.

Jones knew full well that there was a likelihood that his actions would result in some kind of retaliation.  As for the gruesomeness of their actions, he only needed to think back to Nick Berg, for crying out loud.  Jones is not an idiot.  He knew what the consequences of his actions were.  He made the conscious decision to say, "I don't give a shit who gets hurt by my actions.  I am going to do it anyway."  That is why I believe he bears some contributory blame in this instance.  

I don't think he should be punished for it and I don't think we should change our laws over it, after all, the freedom of speech allows morons the right to say whatever they damn well want to say.  But, I hope it eats into his conscience until the day he dies.

Immie


----------



## Againsheila

Immanuel said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Bullshit.  I knew this was going to be the conservative mantra on here, and it only took us three posts to get there.
> 
> Tacit disapproval of the actions of our own douchbag countryman for intentionally inciting violence and death in Afghanistan does not equate to tacit support of violence and death.
> 
> In other words, pointing out that Jones is a total fucktard doesn't mean we approve of the actions of religious extremists.
> 
> If there was any justice in the world, Jones would be given an M-4, as much water, food and bullets as he can carry and a one way ticket to Afghanistan to wage his Holy War.
> 
> However, since Jones is a fucking coward, that will never happen.  Instead, other men and women will bear the brunt of the fall out for his cavalier attitude.
> 
> So fuck him, and fuck anyone that glosses over what he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But most of all fuck EVERYONE that believes we should curb free speech here at home in a failed attempt to appease barbaric savages in other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you please show me where anyone said anything about curbing his free speech?
> 
> I, for one, believe that he contributed to these events, but I have never stated that I believe his rights should be curbed and I don't believe anyone in this thread that has taken a similar stance has stated that we should curb his rights.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Then you aren't paying attention, even to your own words.


----------



## Immanuel

Againsheila said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> But most of all fuck EVERYONE that believes we should curb free speech here at home in a failed attempt to appease barbaric savages in other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please show me where anyone said anything about curbing his free speech?
> 
> I, for one, believe that he contributed to these events, but I have never stated that I believe his rights should be curbed and I don't believe anyone in this thread that has taken a similar stance has stated that we should curb his rights.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you aren't paying attention, even to your own words.
Click to expand...


Really?  Show me.

Immie


----------



## Againsheila

Immanuel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just see Terry Jones in the pulpit tomorrow gloating over how much he has accomplished in the name of Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe I will leave now.  I can be in Gainesville in a couple of hours.  Find a hotel room spend the night and then go to his service.  Shall I report to you on the sermon?
> 
> Umm, on second thought, I think I will not be in the vicinity. * That man may very well be marked.*
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Didn't you call him a coward?  Yet you think he may be marked and so you won't go to his church?  Do you know the definition of the word "coward"?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other day, I got chewed out by a liberal for joking that I would blame liberals if conservatives started killing liberals because they hate God.  I think I have to be very careful in how I answer this question.
> 
> It does not appear that you have read the entire thread.  As I have not said that we should blame him for the murders.  I HAVE stated that his actions incited the actions of those murderers in Afghanistan.  He cannot deny that and what is worse is that he had every reason to believe that his actions would lead to something like this.
> 
> If you were standing in a building above a street that had the army on one side and some angry citizens (think Concord) on the other side.  You had a rifle and you knew that discharging a shot would unleash havoc and start a war and you deliberately fired a shot into the air and a war began because of that shot, then you damn well better expect me to blame you.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had a rifle and you knew that discharging a shot would unleash havoc and start a war and you deliberately fired a shot into the air and a war began because of that shot, then you damn well better expect me to blame you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples to oranges. To blame me would be because I did a physical act to cause something to happen. But to blame me for something I did indirectly is not my fault because someone killed someone. The act would be on them. (think personal responsibility) Which is something the left does not have a grasp on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, bigreb, that is not comparing apples to oranges.  Jones performed a physical act and then broadcast it over the internet so that everyone could see it including Muslims.  That is no different than firing the shot that was heard around the world.
> 
> Jones knew full well that there was a likelihood that his actions would result in some kind of retaliation.  As for the gruesomeness of their actions, he only needed to think back to Nick Berg, for crying out loud.  Jones is not an idiot.  He knew what the consequences of his actions were.  He made the conscious decision to say, "I don't give a shit who gets hurt by my actions.  I am going to do it anyway."  That is why I believe he bears some contributory blame in this instance.
> 
> I don't think he should be punished for it and I don't think we should change our laws over it, after all, the freedom of speech allows morons the right to say whatever they damn well want to say.  But, I hope it eats into his conscience until the day he dies.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...




> No, bigreb, that is not comparing apples to oranges.  Jones performed a physical act and then broadcast it over the internet so that everyone could see it including Muslims.  That is no different than firing the shot that was heard around the world.


NO Jones's act harmed no one. Me using a gun would. See the difference?



> Jones knew full well that there was a likelihood that his actions would result in some kind of retaliation.



Fuck'em with a broom stick, it makes me want to burn a quran now. If those bastards wanted to take action why didn't they go to Fla.? Because theyae to chickenshit that's why.


----------



## Immanuel

Againsheila said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just see Terry Jones in the pulpit tomorrow gloating over how much he has accomplished in the name of Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe I will leave now.  I can be in Gainesville in a couple of hours.  Find a hotel room spend the night and then go to his service.  Shall I report to you on the sermon?
> 
> Umm, on second thought, I think I will not be in the vicinity. * That man may very well be marked.*
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you call him a coward?  Yet you think he may be marked and so you won't go to his church?  Do you know the definition of the word "coward"?
Click to expand...


The point was that I was not about to drive 100 miles just to go see him today.  I wasn't going anyway but I did make the statement that he might very well be marked.

One reason, I would not go to his church, is that I don't respect him as a preacher.

Now are you or are you not going to show me where I said his freedom of speech should be curbed?

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples to oranges. To blame me would be because I did a physical act to cause something to happen. But to blame me for something I did indirectly is not my fault because someone killed someone. The act would be on them. (think personal responsibility) Which is something the left does not have a grasp on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, bigreb, that is not comparing apples to oranges.  Jones performed a physical act and then broadcast it over the internet so that everyone could see it including Muslims.  That is no different than firing the shot that was heard around the world.
> 
> Jones knew full well that there was a likelihood that his actions would result in some kind of retaliation.  As for the gruesomeness of their actions, he only needed to think back to Nick Berg, for crying out loud.  Jones is not an idiot.  He knew what the consequences of his actions were.  He made the conscious decision to say, "I don't give a shit who gets hurt by my actions.  I am going to do it anyway."  That is why I believe he bears some contributory blame in this instance.
> 
> I don't think he should be punished for it and I don't think we should change our laws over it, after all, the freedom of speech allows morons the right to say whatever they damn well want to say.  But, I hope it eats into his conscience until the day he dies.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, bigreb, that is not comparing apples to oranges.  Jones performed a physical act and then broadcast it over the internet so that everyone could see it including Muslims.  That is no different than firing the shot that was heard around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO Jones's act harmed no one. Me using a gun would. See the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jones knew full well that there was a likelihood that his actions would result in some kind of retaliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck'em with a broom stick, it makes me want to burn a quran now. If those bastards wanted to take action why didn't they go to Fla.? Because theyae to chickenshit that's why.
Click to expand...


As far as I know the shot heard around the world was not aimed at anyone.  It hurt no one.

Yes, they are cowards... they resort to IEDs and women/children as suicide bombers... your point is?  

Immie


----------



## manifold

A Retarded Agenda Whore said:
			
		

> Jones is no better than what he condemns.



Right, because burning a book as part of a peaceful demonstration is no better than hacking an innocent person's head off with a machette.


----------



## Againsheila

Immanuel said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe I will leave now.  I can be in Gainesville in a couple of hours.  Find a hotel room spend the night and then go to his service.  Shall I report to you on the sermon?
> 
> Umm, on second thought, I think I will not be in the vicinity. * That man may very well be marked.*
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you call him a coward?  Yet you think he may be marked and so you won't go to his church?  Do you know the definition of the word "coward"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point was that I was not about to drive 100 miles just to go see him today.  I wasn't going anyway but I did make the statement that he might very well be marked.
> 
> One reason, I would not go to his church, is that I don't respect him as a preacher.
> 
> Now are you or are you not going to show me where I said his freedom of speech should be curbed?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Read your words, you are the one that said you'd go to his church and then changed your mind because he might be "marked".  That makes YOU a coward, not him.  He's just a stupid idiot, but he'd not a coward.  A coward would not have burned the Koran because it would make him a "marked" man.

As for showing you...You said neither you now anyone else, you simply aren't paying attention.  What do you call wanting to turn him over to the Taliban?  Oh wait a minute, that was you, wasn't it?  

Quite simply a lot of people here want to curb his right to free speech, after the fact.

He had the right to burn that stupid book.  They didn't have the right to kill 12 innocent people.  Do you not see the difference?

If it was a flag he burned and bunch of neoconservatists went on a killing spree, who would you be after, the flag burner or the murderers.  Yeah, I thought so.


----------



## Immanuel

Againsheila said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you call him a coward?  Yet you think he may be marked and so you won't go to his church?  Do you know the definition of the word "coward"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point was that I was not about to drive 100 miles just to go see him today.  I wasn't going anyway but I did make the statement that he might very well be marked.
> 
> One reason, I would not go to his church, is that I don't respect him as a preacher.
> 
> Now are you or are you not going to show me where I said his freedom of speech should be curbed?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read your words, you are the one that said you'd go to his church and then changed your mind because he might be "marked".  That makes YOU a coward, not him.  He's just a stupid idiot, but he'd not a coward.  A coward would not have burned the Koran because it would make him a "marked" man.
> 
> As for showing you...You said neither you now anyone else, you simply aren't paying attention.  What do you call wanting to turn him over to the Taliban?  Oh wait a minute, that was you, wasn't it?
> 
> Quite simply a lot of people here want to curb his right to free speech, after the fact.
> 
> He had the right to burn that stupid book.  They didn't have the right to kill 12 innocent people.  Do you not see the difference?
> 
> If it was a flag he burned and bunch of neoconservatists went on a killing spree, who would you be after, the flag burner or the murderers.  Yeah, I thought so.
Click to expand...


You are not telling the truth.  I have never said anything about turning him over to the taliban.  I certainly hope you have mistaken me for someone else and are not deliberately lying.

I have also stated that the murderers should be tried and shot.

Immie


----------



## Againsheila

Immanuel said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point was that I was not about to drive 100 miles just to go see him today.  I wasn't going anyway but I did make the statement that he might very well be marked.
> 
> One reason, I would not go to his church, is that I don't respect him as a preacher.
> 
> Now are you or are you not going to show me where I said his freedom of speech should be curbed?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your words, you are the one that said you'd go to his church and then changed your mind because he might be "marked".  That makes YOU a coward, not him.  He's just a stupid idiot, but he'd not a coward.  A coward would not have burned the Koran because it would make him a "marked" man.
> 
> As for showing you...You said neither you now anyone else, you simply aren't paying attention.  What do you call wanting to turn him over to the Taliban?  Oh wait a minute, that was you, wasn't it?
> 
> Quite simply a lot of people here want to curb his right to free speech, after the fact.
> 
> He had the right to burn that stupid book.  They didn't have the right to kill 12 innocent people.  Do you not see the difference?
> 
> If it was a flag he burned and bunch of neoconservatists went on a killing spree, who would you be after, the flag burner or the murderers.  Yeah, I thought so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not telling the truth.  I have never said anything about turning him over to the taliban.  I certainly hope you have mistaken me for someone else and are not deliberately lying.
> 
> I have also stated that the murderers should be tried and shot.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Quite possibly I have mistaken you for someone else.  There are so many posts here, it's hard to keep them all straight.  I apologize.  My point is someone did threaten that and that is taking away his right to freedom of speech.


----------



## Immanuel

Againsheila said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read your words, you are the one that said you'd go to his church and then changed your mind because he might be "marked".  That makes YOU a coward, not him.  He's just a stupid idiot, but he'd not a coward.  A coward would not have burned the Koran because it would make him a "marked" man.
> 
> As for showing you...You said neither you now anyone else, you simply aren't paying attention.  What do you call wanting to turn him over to the Taliban?  Oh wait a minute, that was you, wasn't it?
> 
> Quite simply a lot of people here want to curb his right to free speech, after the fact.
> 
> He had the right to burn that stupid book.  They didn't have the right to kill 12 innocent people.  Do you not see the difference?
> 
> If it was a flag he burned and bunch of neoconservatists went on a killing spree, who would you be after, the flag burner or the murderers.  Yeah, I thought so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not telling the truth.  I have never said anything about turning him over to the taliban.  I certainly hope you have mistaken me for someone else and are not deliberately lying.
> 
> I have also stated that the murderers should be tried and shot.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite possibly I have mistaken you for someone else.  There are so many posts here, it's hard to keep them all straight.  I apologize.  My point is someone did threaten that and that is taking away his right to freedom of speech.
Click to expand...


Apology accepted and to be honest with you, I went back to check that I had not said that in jest.

Regarding his freedom of speech: I believe that those of us who believe in the freedom of speech have to be willing to accept that freedom of speech means that there are things that will be said that literally anger us yet we must be willing to allow that.

As for charging him for a crime:  No, I don't believe his actions were criminal.

As for him being a coward:  I think he is a coward for burning the book in the first place.  Only cowards do that kind of shit.

As for me being a coward:  I probably am, although, the statement about him being a marked man and me not going to Dove Outreach Center because of that was not cowardly in my opinion.  I was simply making an off-handed comment that I would not be surprised if someone actually took actions against him.

Immie


----------



## Quantum Windbag

manifold said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my bad. I forgot that you think burning a cross on someone's lawn is protected political speech. IMO, it is no different than burning the koran. If either should be illegal is of course open for debate.
> 
> And your other analogy is just a poorly constructed. I guess you're a bitter drunk, how sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burning a cross on someone's front lawn without their permission is illegal. Period.
> 
> Burning a Qur-an on your own property, with a fire permit, is legal. Period. In fact, burning a cross on your own property, with the proper permits is legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't confuse her with facts, that'll just make her more angry and incite her to have another meltdown trying to defend her illogical and untenable position.  And then she'll want to hold you responsible for her actions.
Click to expand...


Her wanting to hold me responsible will not make me responsible.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sunni Man said:


> Christians have allowed people to mock Jesus and desecrate the Bible while calling it art.
> 
> Now Christianity has become a weak religion and it's adherents spineless jokes.
> 
> Muslims refuse to allow Islam to be reviled in such a way.
> 
> And go down the same pathetic path that Christianity has gone.



Those spineless jokes are kicking the ass of every Muslim that goes up against them. What does that make Muslims, and Islam?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> Why is terrorism okay for one side but not the other? It's very confusing.



You are the one that supports terrorism.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he lit the fuse to Show the entire world how intolerant, Violent, and Crazy some Muslims are.
> 
> I don't care how fucking serious they take the book. It is just ink on Paper, burning it, in no way justifies a violent response.
> 
> The people who did this are animals that make the Pastor look respectable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!
> 
> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?
> 
> Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should he take any blame? Would we blame an artist depicting a small plastic crucifix supporting the body of Jesus Christ submerged in a glass of the artist's urine, OR WOULD WE BLAME THE CHRISTIAN WHO WENT OUT AND KILLED THE ARTIST FOR DOING IT?
Click to expand...


I would blame the guy who killed someone.


----------



## Ravi

MikeK said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> They don't have a right to kill people over it...that you approve of this is even worse than manifoid's approval of Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have a right to kill people over it _under our law._  But they didn't do that in our country.  They did it in their country, where our presence is accommodated by force and our laws are morally irrelevant.  Burning the Koran anywhere in the world, which directly offends their spiritual essence, is simply a matter of adding insult to an already tormenting injury.
> 
> Try reversing the situation in your mind.  Can you accept the premise that killing invaders is not murder?  The incitement to kill invaders was the underlying motive for what happened -- and that incitement will prevail for as long as we remain in Afghanistan as an occupying force.  The Koran burning was more of an incidental provocation than a primary motive.
> 
> We need to get *out* of Afghanistan.
Click to expand...

I understand that 27 people were arrested in connection with the murders. I doubt that anyone could make a rational argument that the UN employees are invaders...and if they can and if these murders are excused in their courts it makes what Jones did even worse.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> In story after story it ends up being *extremists* in a religion being at the root of the problem...doesn't matter *which* religion it is...although you don't really hear that much about _extremist_ Buddhists or Pagans blowing anything up do you?
> 
> Hmmm, If I were religion shopping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another person that thinks they know everything.
> 
> News flash, you don't.
> 
> Pakistan Punch | The Urban Myth: "There are no Buddhist Terrorists"&#8230;all religions have terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, thank you Mr. Know-It-All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say there were none...only that you don't hear much about them. I reckon the PR for Buddhists just must be better than the others
> 
> Also still doesn't change what I said about extremists in a religion. This idiot Jones is an extremist and the idiots that freaked out at him burning a book and actually killed people are extremists. All of 'em are assholes...
Click to expand...


I hear about it all the time. I guess I just have better news sources than you.


----------



## Ravi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is terrorism okay for one side but not the other? It's very confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that supports terrorism.
Click to expand...

No, but you're an asshole so I'm not surprised that you posted that. Negged.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

spectrumc01 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say one thing for Terry Jones.....the man has a huge set of balls
> 
> He knew what the reaction would be and did it anyway.  Now his life is not worth shit. He must live looking over his shoulder to see if someone is out to kill him. All to impress Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he had balls he would have went downtown Dearborn Mi, (largest arab population in the US) and then burned the Koran.  To me he is a chickenshit.  Gonna do some dumb shit like that and then let someone else pay for it.  I say be a man and stand up for the shit you say, don't be affraid to take an ass beating for you beliefs.  Unless you don't believe them.
Click to expand...


He is going to Dearborn, and plans to put Muhammad on trial for crimes against humanity. Maybe his balls are bigger than you think.


----------



## manifold

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is terrorism okay for one side but not the other? It's very confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that supports terrorism.
Click to expand...


She more than supports it, she outright condones it.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Ravi

Quantum Windbag said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say one thing for Terry Jones.....the man has a huge set of balls
> 
> He knew what the reaction would be and did it anyway.  Now his life is not worth shit. He must live looking over his shoulder to see if someone is out to kill him. All to impress Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he had balls he would have went downtown Dearborn Mi, (largest arab population in the US) and then burned the Koran.  To me he is a chickenshit.  Gonna do some dumb shit like that and then let someone else pay for it.  I say be a man and stand up for the shit you say, don't be affraid to take an ass beating for you beliefs.  Unless you don't believe them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is going to Dearborn, and plans to put Muhammad on trial for crimes against humanity. Maybe his balls are bigger than you think.
Click to expand...

 He's putting a fairy tale on trial...that takes some guts.


----------



## Immanuel

Quantum Windbag said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say one thing for Terry Jones.....the man has a huge set of balls
> 
> He knew what the reaction would be and did it anyway.  Now his life is not worth shit. He must live looking over his shoulder to see if someone is out to kill him. All to impress Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he had balls he would have went downtown Dearborn Mi, (largest arab population in the US) and then burned the Koran.  To me he is a chickenshit.  Gonna do some dumb shit like that and then let someone else pay for it.  I say be a man and stand up for the shit you say, don't be affraid to take an ass beating for you beliefs.  Unless you don't believe them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is going to Dearborn, and plans to put Muhammad on trial for crimes against humanity. Maybe his balls are bigger than you think.
Click to expand...


Has he left yet?

Immie


----------



## MikeK

Ravi said:


> I understand that 27 people were arrested in connection with the murders.


Arrested by whom?  Under what central authority? 



> I doubt that anyone could make a rational argument that the UN employees are invaders...and if they can and if these murders are excused in their courts it makes what Jones did even worse.


Afghanistan is an occupied country, as was France during WW-II.  Its existing government is a puppet of the U.S.  

You need to read up on the circumstances involving the Vichy Government which existed in France during the Nazi occupation and the things that went on there.  There were a lot of killings of various kinds of Nazi collaborators and they were called "murders" by the Nazi-puppet Vichy government.  But French loyalists and the Allies called them acts of resistance, which in fact is what they were.  

Were you to take a job with some American contractor, or with the U.N., and be stationed in Afghanistan, even though you might be an insignificant clerk performing some obscure bureaucratic function, Afghani loyalists would regard you as an invader.  And they would be quite correct.  

That should satisfy any questions about the moral aspect of the killings.  While the provocation was the Koran burning, the underlying motive was resistance to occupation.


----------



## Ravi

MikeK said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that 27 people were arrested in connection with the murders.
> 
> 
> 
> Arrested by whom?  Under what central authority?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that anyone could make a rational argument that the UN employees are invaders...and if they can and if these murders are excused in their courts it makes what Jones did even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afghanistan is an occupied country, as was France during WW-II.  Its existing government is a puppet of the U.S.
> 
> You need to read up on the circumstances involving the Vichy Government which existed in France during the Nazi occupation and the things that went on there.  There were a lot of killings of various kinds of Nazi collaborators and they were called "murders" by the Nazi-puppet Vichy government.  But French loyalists and the Allies called them acts of resistance, which in fact is what they were.
> 
> Were you to take a job with some American contractor, or with the U.N., and be stationed in Afghanistan, even though you might be an insignificant clerk performing some obscure bureaucratic function, Afghani loyalists would regard you as an invader.  And they would be quite correct.
> 
> That should satisfy any questions about the moral aspect of the killings.  While the provocation was the Koran burning, the underlying motive was resistance to occupation.
Click to expand...


Here's the article I read.

27 Afghans arrested over deadly attack on UN office - Monsters and Critics

The rest of your post is frankly bullshit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Quantum Windbag said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, he sacrificed 12 lives to prove a point? That is an awfully expensive point!
> 
> I didn't agree with his plans to burn the Koran.  I think it was petty and stupid.  But now, he doesn't even have the courage to stand up and take responsibility?
> 
> Koran-burning pastor says not responsible for UN deaths - Yahoo! News
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he take any blame? Would we blame an artist depicting a small plastic crucifix supporting the body of Jesus Christ submerged in a glass of the artist's urine, OR WOULD WE BLAME THE CHRISTIAN WHO WENT OUT AND KILLED THE ARTIST FOR DOING IT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would blame the guy who killed someone.
Click to expand...


Me too


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he take any blame? Would we blame an artist depicting a small plastic crucifix supporting the body of Jesus Christ submerged in a glass of the artist's urine, OR WOULD WE BLAME THE CHRISTIAN WHO WENT OUT AND KILLED THE ARTIST FOR DOING IT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would blame the guy who killed someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too
Click to expand...

Do you two think Charles Manson got a bum rap?


----------



## manifold

So now Jones is no different than Charles Manson!  


I couldn't make this shit up if I tried.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, bigreb, that is not comparing apples to oranges.  Jones performed a physical act and then broadcast it over the internet so that everyone could see it including Muslims.  That is no different than firing the shot that was heard around the world.
> 
> Jones knew full well that there was a likelihood that his actions would result in some kind of retaliation.  As for the gruesomeness of their actions, he only needed to think back to Nick Berg, for crying out loud.  Jones is not an idiot.  He knew what the consequences of his actions were.  He made the conscious decision to say, "I don't give a shit who gets hurt by my actions.  I am going to do it anyway."  That is why I believe he bears some contributory blame in this instance.
> 
> I don't think he should be punished for it and I don't think we should change our laws over it, after all, the freedom of speech allows morons the right to say whatever they damn well want to say.  But, I hope it eats into his conscience until the day he dies.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO Jones's act harmed no one. Me using a gun would. See the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jones knew full well that there was a likelihood that his actions would result in some kind of retaliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck'em with a broom stick, it makes me want to burn a quran now. If those bastards wanted to take action why didn't they go to Fla.? Because theyae to chickenshit that's why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I know the shot heard around the world was not aimed at anyone.  It hurt no one.
> 
> Yes, they are cowards... they resort to IEDs and women/children as suicide bombers... your point is?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...




> As far as I know the shot heard around the world was not aimed at anyone.  It hurt no one.



It was an act withthe intent of killing someone. Namely Bristis soldiers.

Now trying to place the blame on Jones what people are doing is calling muslim's weak minded people Do you want to kill muslims weak minded people?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would blame the guy who killed someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you two think Charles Manson got a bum rap?
Click to expand...


Nope his action was an attempt to kill someone.


----------



## Immanuel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO Jones's act harmed no one. Me using a gun would. See the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck'em with a broom stick, it makes me want to burn a quran now. If those bastards wanted to take action why didn't they go to Fla.? Because theyae to chickenshit that's why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know the shot heard around the world was not aimed at anyone.  It hurt no one.
> 
> Yes, they are cowards... they resort to IEDs and women/children as suicide bombers... your point is?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know the shot heard around the world was not aimed at anyone.  It hurt no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an act withthe intent of killing someone. Namely Bristis soldiers.
> 
> Now trying to place the blame on Jones what people are doing is calling muslim's weak minded people Do you want to kill muslims weak minded people?
Click to expand...


I am sorry, but that post doesn't make any sense.

I don't know how to answer it and I have to log off very shortly.

But, for the record, if you are saying that I am calling Muslims weak minded... I don't think I would argue against that in the case of those who committed these murders.

Immie


----------



## MikeK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The man did nothing wrong. The attackers  did.


_We_ are the attackers.  That is Afghanistan, not America.  Those who were killed are (mostly) Americans, not Afghani.  They were not there by invitation of the loyal Afghan people who do not recognize the existing puppet government.  Their presence was accommodated by an armed invasion.  Their status was that of foreign occupiers.  They were killed by Afghani loyalists.  So the killings were an act of resistance, regardless of the provocation.

Think of it this way?  Imagine that America is invaded and occupied by Afghanistan and they set up an embassy.  If you and a few of your buddies manage to set off a bomb and kill twenty of that embassy's Afghani employees, is what you did an act of "murder?"  Or is it an act of resistance to foreign oppression?  

Don't forget, the U.S. military is still actively engaged in combat with the armed wing of the loyal Afghani resistance forces.  Just because they don't wear uniforms doesn't mean they are not Afghan citizens who love their country and who are determined to expel the foreign invaders.  They are no different from the Mujahideen who expelled the Russians, the French and the British.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know the shot heard around the world was not aimed at anyone.  It hurt no one.
> 
> Yes, they are cowards... they resort to IEDs and women/children as suicide bombers... your point is?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know the shot heard around the world was not aimed at anyone.  It hurt no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an act withthe intent of killing someone. Namely Bristis soldiers.
> 
> Now trying to place the blame on Jones what people are doing is calling muslim's weak minded people Do you want to kill muslims weak minded people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry, but that post doesn't make any sense.
> 
> I don't know how to answer it and I have to log off very shortly.
> 
> But, for the record, if you are saying that I am calling Muslims weak minded... I don't think I would argue against that in the case of those who committed these murders.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...




> I am sorry, but that post doesn't make any sense.



You are the one that used the shot heard around the world as an example. It was better known as the beginning of the American Revolution.


> As far as I know the shot heard around the world was not aimed at anyone.  It hurt no one.


 It was an act with the intent of killing British soldiers.



> But, for the record, if you are saying that I am calling Muslims weak minded... I don't think I would argue against that in the case of those who committed these murders.



Yes that is exactly what I said you were doing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MikeK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man did nothing wrong. The attackers  did.
> 
> 
> 
> _We_ are the attackers.  That is Afghanistan, not America.  Those who were killed are (mostly) Americans, not Afghani.  They were not there by invitation of the loyal Afghan people who do not recognize the existing puppet government.  Their presence was accommodated by an armed invasion.  Their status was that of foreign occupiers.  They were killed by Afghani loyalists.  So the killings were an act of resistance, regardless of the provocation.
> 
> Think of it this way?  Imagine that America is invaded and occupied by Afghanistan and they set up an embassy.  If you and a few of your buddies manage to set off a bomb and kill twenty of that embassy's Afghani employees, is what you did an act of "murder?"  Or is it an act of resistance to foreign oppression?
> 
> Don't forget, the U.S. military is still actively engaged in combat with the armed wing of the loyal Afghani resistance forces.  Just because they don't wear uniforms doesn't mean they are not Afghan citizens who love their country and who are determined to expel the foreign invaders.  They are no different from the Mujahideen who expelled the Russians, the French and the British.
Click to expand...


The country of Afghanistan gave refuge to the people who attacked us. We reacted to the attackers, that is if you are trying to derail this thread with another subject.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you start trying to pass responsibility around for the UN workers deaths to others than those who committed the murders, then it simply gives others the idea that murder can be justified if you don't like what someone says or does.
> 
> How long do you think it will be before someone decides to blame the victims? It will be said that.."Well those U.N. workers should have known that Muslims go batshit crazy for any fucking reason and could show up in a crazed pack and start randomly killing. After all, they've done it before."
> 
> ALL responsibility for those killings belongs to the murderous thugs that committed them. No one MADE them kill, they CHOSE their reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> These are some good points that you've made. However, it is really no different to cast some blame on Jones for his action than it is to cast the blame on Islam for the actions of some of its supposed followers.
> 
> Jones blames Islam for the actions of a few (relatively speaking). Since he does that he should accept his own culpability.
> 
> He is no better than what he condemns.
Click to expand...


Since when is a majority of a group just a few? Most Muslims worldwide think that killing people who offend Islam is justified. I understand that, relative to the mass of the universe, that is insignificant, but I think it is pretty significant relative to the fact that most Christians think killing people who blaspheme against God is wrong.

Islam is the only political philosophy that teaches that offense against itself is punishable by death. Relative to that, I would rather be in a village full of cannibals.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rightwinger said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you start trying to pass responsibility around for the UN workers deaths to others than those who committed the murders, then it simply gives others the idea that murder can be justified if you don't like what someone says or does.
> 
> How long do you think it will be before someone decides to blame the victims? It will be said that.."Well those U.N. workers should have known that Muslims go batshit crazy for any fucking reason and could show up in a crazed pack and start randomly killing. After all, they've done it before."
> 
> ALL responsibility for those killings belongs to the murderous thugs that committed them. No one MADE them kill, they CHOSE their reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In laying blame it does not have to be either/or
> 
> It can apply to both
Click to expand...


You can lay blame wherever you want, that does not make you right.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MikeK said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> They don't have a right to kill people over it...that you approve of this is even worse than manifoid's approval of Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have a right to kill people over it _under our law._  But they didn't do that in our country.  They did it in their country, where our presence is accommodated by force and our laws are morally irrelevant.  Burning the Koran anywhere in the world, which directly offends their spiritual essence, is simply a matter of adding insult to an already tormenting injury.
> 
> Try reversing the situation in your mind.  Can you accept the premise that killing invaders is not murder?  The incitement to kill invaders was the underlying motive for what happened -- and that incitement will prevail for as long as we remain in Afghanistan as an occupying force.  The Koran burning was more of an incidental provocation than a primary motive.
> 
> We need to get *out* of Afghanistan.
Click to expand...


The racist asshole that thinks the Jews started every war in history has no problem with people killing invaders, unless those invaders attack Israel. That makes me feel so much more intelligent that I cannot thank you enough.


----------



## taichiliberal

spectrumc01 said:


> I think there is confusion between Terry Jones taking blame for the killings and taking responsibility for what he said, the two are very different.  Terry Jones cannot take the blame because he killed no one, also should not face any charges what so ever.  Terry Jones should however be held responsible for what he said, like in civil court.  No he didn't kill them, but his speach was such that it instigated the killings.



If this were a totally domestic situation, Jones would be held on charges of inciting to riot, etc.  But since Jones is NOT in Afghanistan, he can't be held accountable for the actions of those moronic individuals/groups.

But Jones is an asshole who puts his prostelyzing above human lives...and the arrogant little shits in Afghanistan are fooling themselves if they think their not marked for future executions on some level.


----------



## Immanuel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an act withthe intent of killing someone. Namely Bristis soldiers.
> 
> Now trying to place the blame on Jones what people are doing is calling muslim's weak minded people Do you want to kill muslims weak minded people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry, but that post doesn't make any sense.
> 
> I don't know how to answer it and I have to log off very shortly.
> 
> But, for the record, if you are saying that I am calling Muslims weak minded... I don't think I would argue against that in the case of those who committed these murders.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that used the shot heard around the world as an example. It was better known as the beginning of the American Revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know the shot heard around the world was not aimed at anyone.  It hurt no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an act with the intent of killing British soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, for the record, if you are saying that I am calling Muslims weak minded... I don't think I would argue against that in the case of those who committed these murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is exactly what I said you were doing.
Click to expand...


And you have a problem with me doing that?

You don't think those murderers were weak minded?

Or are you insinuating that those weak minded individuals will read my posts and murder a dozen people because of what I said?

Immie


----------



## manifold

taichiliberal said:


> If this were a totally domestic situation, Jones would be held on charges of inciting to riot, etc.



No he would not.

The mere fact that you would even post that demonstrates what a stupid fucking bint you are.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is terrorism okay for one side but not the other? It's very confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that supports terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but you're an asshole so I'm not surprised that you posted that. Negged.
Click to expand...


Not only did I post it, I stand behind it, and thank you both for the neg rep and calling me an asshole. Twice.



Ravi said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> They don't have a right to kill people over it...that you approve of  this is even worse than manifoid's approval of Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have a right to kill people over it _under our law._   But they didn't do that in our country.  They did it in their country,  where our presence is accommodated by force and our laws are morally  irrelevant.  Burning the Koran anywhere in the world, which directly  offends their spiritual essence, is simply a matter of adding insult to  an already tormenting injury.
> 
> Try reversing the situation in your mind.  Can you accept the premise  that killing invaders is not murder?  The incitement to kill invaders  was the underlying motive for what happened -- and that incitement will  prevail for as long as we remain in Afghanistan as an occupying force.   The Koran burning was more of an incidental provocation than a primary  motive.
> 
> We need to get *out* of Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand  that 27 people were arrested in connection with the murders. I doubt  that anyone could make a rational argument that the UN employees are  invaders...and if they can and if these murders are excused in their  courts it makes what Jones did even worse.
Click to expand...


You support terrorism simply because you do not understand the difference between a peaceful protest and terror. Your ignorance makes you marginally less responsible than the imams that incited the riots in the first place, but that is only in my eyes. The law says that ignorance is no excuse.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry, but that post doesn't make any sense.
> 
> I don't know how to answer it and I have to log off very shortly.
> 
> But, for the record, if you are saying that I am calling Muslims weak minded... I don't think I would argue against that in the case of those who committed these murders.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that used the shot heard around the world as an example. It was better known as the beginning of the American Revolution.
> 
> It was an act with the intent of killing British soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, for the record, if you are saying that I am calling Muslims weak minded... I don't think I would argue against that in the case of those who committed these murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is exactly what I said you were doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have a problem with me doing that?
> 
> You don't think those murderers were weak minded?
> 
> Or are you insinuating that those weak minded individuals will read my posts and murder a dozen people because of what I said?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...




> Or are you insinuating that those weak minded individuals will read my posts and murder a dozen people because of what I said?
> You don't think those murderers were weak minded?



Careful one of those muslims might read your post and start killing people because of what you said. Then you will not be any better than Jones.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had balls he would have went downtown Dearborn Mi, (largest arab population in the US) and then burned the Koran.  To me he is a chickenshit.  Gonna do some dumb shit like that and then let someone else pay for it.  I say be a man and stand up for the shit you say, don't be affraid to take an ass beating for you beliefs.  Unless you don't believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is going to Dearborn, and plans to put Muhammad on trial for crimes against humanity. Maybe his balls are bigger than you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's putting a fairy tale on trial...that takes some guts.
Click to expand...


Your ignorance is showing again. Mohammad is not a fairy tale, he actually lived.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would blame the guy who killed someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you two think Charles Manson got a bum rap?
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## Grace

I think its pretty fucked up that the USA has to tippytoe to a bunch of extremists in another country that choose to kill people not affiliated in any way with what was NOT tippytoed here in the USA. Its manipulation to do as they say out of possible fear of what they may do in retaliation even though they are not citizens here, do not have our laws, our views or our rights. Doesnt that make them more powerful? Yes. It does. Because its power fueled by threat of death by proxy and it is eagerly being accepted as the pc thing *to* accept.

Not counting the majority of that country murdering by proxy mostly want us ALL dead and will do anything in their power to make it happen. But we still tippytoe.

I dont know about anyone else, but that gripes my ass.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

taichiliberal said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is confusion between Terry Jones taking blame for the killings and taking responsibility for what he said, the two are very different.  Terry Jones cannot take the blame because he killed no one, also should not face any charges what so ever.  Terry Jones should however be held responsible for what he said, like in civil court.  No he didn't kill them, but his speach was such that it instigated the killings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this were a totally domestic situation, Jones would be held on charges of inciting to riot, etc.  But since Jones is NOT in Afghanistan, he can't be held accountable for the actions of those moronic individuals/groups.
> 
> But Jones is an asshole who puts his prostelyzing above human lives...and the arrogant little shits in Afghanistan are fooling themselves if they think their not marked for future executions on some level.
Click to expand...


No he wouldn't. What he did fits none of the criteria of inciting to riot.

Not that I would expect you to grasp anything beyond a sound bite.


----------



## manifold

Quantum Windbag said:


> You[Ravi] support terrorism simply because you do not understand the difference between a peaceful protest and terror.



quoted and reposted for truth.  

Ravi believes that what Jones did is no different than the KKK lynching black people.

What does that say about her intellectual honesty and objectivity?


----------



## Grace

Can someone show a link to a news article where some muslims were killed here by american extremists because someone over there burned the bible?

Shall I wait?

Oh, and while youre at it (general you), can someone show a link where muslims were murdered here after seeing the whoops and yips of joy from muslims when WTC crashed down? Oh, and some dead US soldiers were dragged thru the streets like prizes. That would be added info to my request.


----------



## Bosun

manifold said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians have allowed people to mock Jesus and desecrate the Bible while calling it art.
> 
> Now Christianity has become a weak religion and it's adherents spineless jokes.
> 
> Muslims refuse to allow Islam to be reviled in such a way.
> 
> And go down the same pathetic path that Christianity has gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, Islam and it's adherents will eventually be put in their rightful place too.
> 
> If you're counting on everyone to roll over and embrace Islamofascism like Ravi advocates, you are sorely mistaken.
Click to expand...


fitnah is better than fitrah....


----------



## Immanuel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that used the shot heard around the world as an example. It was better known as the beginning of the American Revolution.
> 
> It was an act with the intent of killing British soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is exactly what I said you were doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have a problem with me doing that?
> 
> You don't think those murderers were weak minded?
> 
> Or are you insinuating that those weak minded individuals will read my posts and murder a dozen people because of what I said?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you insinuating that those weak minded individuals will read my posts and murder a dozen people because of what I said?
> You don't think those murderers were weak minded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Careful one of those muslims might read your post and start killing people because of what you said. Then you will not be any better than Jones.
Click to expand...


Hehe, 

That was where I thought you were going.

I'm not all that worried about it.  I doubt they can read English and even if they could, I think we would know if we had any true radical Muslims on site that will report my flames of those morons.

In fact, I can only think of a couple people who actually claim to be Muslim on site:

Sunni Man and I have to say I have my doubts about him.  Troll pretending to be Muslim better describes him in my book.

Kalam may actually be Muslim but he doesn't seem to concerned about my thoughts of those in Afghanistan.

And one other newbie, Ancient something or other.  Don't know enough about him.

Anyway, the difference between me and Jones is that if someone did take offense at my postings and murdered someone because of them, I would feel terrible as opposed to shrugging it off and not giving a shit.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have a problem with me doing that?
> 
> You don't think those murderers were weak minded?
> 
> Or are you insinuating that those weak minded individuals will read my posts and murder a dozen people because of what I said?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you insinuating that those weak minded individuals will read my posts and murder a dozen people because of what I said?
> You don't think those murderers were weak minded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Careful one of those muslims might read your post and start killing people because of what you said. Then you will not be any better than Jones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe,
> 
> That was where I thought you were going.
> 
> I'm not all that worried about it.  I doubt they can read English and even if they could, I think we would know if we had any true radical Muslims on site that will report my flames of those morons.
> 
> In fact, I can only think of a couple people who actually claim to be Muslim on site:
> 
> Sunni Man and I have to say I have my doubts about him.  Troll pretending to be Muslim better describes him in my book.
> 
> Kalam may actually be Muslim but he doesn't seem to concerned about my thoughts of those in Afghanistan.
> 
> And one other newbie, Ancient something or other.  Don't know enough about him.
> 
> Anyway, the difference between me and Jones is that if someone did take offense at my postings and murdered someone because of them, I would feel terrible as opposed to shrugging it off and not giving a shit.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


And not only that BigReb, but posts from people like you, and Manifold and many others are going to be much more in play than little ole Immie's posts.  

Immie


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have a problem with me doing that?
> 
> You don't think those murderers were weak minded?
> 
> Or are you insinuating that those weak minded individuals will read my posts and murder a dozen people because of what I said?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you insinuating that those weak minded individuals will read my posts and murder a dozen people because of what I said?
> You don't think those murderers were weak minded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Careful one of those muslims might read your post and start killing people because of what you said. Then you will not be any better than Jones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe,
> 
> That was where I thought you were going.
> 
> I'm not all that worried about it.  I doubt they can read English and even if they could, I think we would know if we had any true radical Muslims on site that will report my flames of those morons.
> 
> In fact, I can only think of a couple people who actually claim to be Muslim on site:
> 
> Sunni Man and I have to say I have my doubts about him.  Troll pretending to be Muslim better describes him in my book.
> 
> Kalam may actually be Muslim but he doesn't seem to concerned about my thoughts of those in Afghanistan.
> 
> And one other newbie, Ancient something or other.  Don't know enough about him.
> 
> Anyway, the difference between me and Jones is that if someone did take offense at my postings and murdered someone because of them, I would feel terrible as opposed to shrugging it off and not giving a shit.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...




> That was where I thought you were going.



A very smart women



> I'm not all that worried about it.  I doubt they can read English and even if they could, I think we would know if we had any true radical Muslims on site that will report my flames of those morons.



Careful what you say I am sure one or two Muslims speak damn good english. How do you think the word got out about Jones in the first place?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Immanuel said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful one of those muslims might read your post and start killing people because of what you said. Then you will not be any better than Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe,
> 
> That was where I thought you were going.
> 
> I'm not all that worried about it.  I doubt they can read English and even if they could, I think we would know if we had any true radical Muslims on site that will report my flames of those morons.
> 
> In fact, I can only think of a couple people who actually claim to be Muslim on site:
> 
> Sunni Man and I have to say I have my doubts about him.  Troll pretending to be Muslim better describes him in my book.
> 
> Kalam may actually be Muslim but he doesn't seem to concerned about my thoughts of those in Afghanistan.
> 
> And one other newbie, Ancient something or other.  Don't know enough about him.
> 
> Anyway, the difference between me and Jones is that if someone did take offense at my postings and murdered someone because of them, I would feel terrible as opposed to shrugging it off and not giving a shit.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not only that BigReb, but posts from people like you, and Manifold and many others are going to be much more in play than little ole Immie's posts.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


That's fine with me I can live with my actions, but can you?


----------



## xsited1

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not all that worried about it.  I doubt they can read English and even if they could, I think we would know if we had any true radical Muslims on site that will report my flames of those morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful what you say I am sure one or two Muslims speak damn good english. How do you think the word got out about Jones in the first place?
Click to expand...


Hillary Clinton probably had the story translated and sent to every Muslim news organization in the world.


----------



## HUGGY

You people are idiots.  If a group of "radicals" broke int Fort Knox and stole the gold all of you halfwits would be whining about how "greedy" the radicals were.  Me?...I would be a little more concerned how we let any group break into Fort Knox.

HELLO!!!!!  This would have never happened if the embassy's were guarded competently.  THAT was and is the whole problem.

All this whining about Muslims isn't going to change or help anything.  If we don't do the ONLY reasonable thing which is beef up security at our embassy's or close them this kind of thing will be repeated.  It's just that simple.

You idiots that are focused on da ebul Muslims and free speech are fucking stupid.  This should have never been allowed to happen.  We already know/knew Muslims are a pack of halfwits on a hair trigger.  This was no SURPRISE!!!!  This is remarkably similar to Bushes response and preparation to/for Katrina.  I blame Obama for not recognizing the potential for this and not guarding our embassy's WITH AMERICAN SERVICEMEN!!!!  These out sourced security details are proving to be worse than useless.


----------



## Bosun

HUGGY said:


> You people are idiots.  If a group of "radicals" broke int Fort Knox and stole the gold all of you halfwits would be whining about how "greedy" the radicals were.  Me?...I would be a little more concerned how we let any group break into Fort Knox.
> 
> HELLO!!!!!  This would have never happened if the embassy's were guarded competently.  THAT was and is the whole problem.
> 
> All this whining about Muslims isn't going to change or help anything.  If we don't do the ONLY reasonable thing which is beef up security at our embassy's or close them this kind of thing will be repeated.  It's just that simple.
> 
> You idiots that are focused on da ebul Muslims and free speech are fucking stupid.  This should have never been allowed to happen.  We already know/knew Muslims are a pack of halfwits on a hair trigger.  This was no SURPRISE!!!!  This is remarkably similar to Bushes response and preparation to/for Katrina.  I blame Obama for not recognizing the potential for this and not guarding our embassy's WITH AMERICAN SERVICEMEN!!!!  These out sourced security details are proving to be worse than useless.


the idiots would cheer because someone is redistributing wealth..... 

as for obama, he is not the sharpest community agitator in the liberal progressive party.. he is too busy trying to weasle his way out of blame..


----------



## Immanuel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful one of those muslims might read your post and start killing people because of what you said. Then you will not be any better than Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe,
> 
> That was where I thought you were going.
> 
> I'm not all that worried about it.  I doubt they can read English and even if they could, I think we would know if we had any true radical Muslims on site that will report my flames of those morons.
> 
> In fact, I can only think of a couple people who actually claim to be Muslim on site:
> 
> Sunni Man and I have to say I have my doubts about him.  Troll pretending to be Muslim better describes him in my book.
> 
> Kalam may actually be Muslim but he doesn't seem to concerned about my thoughts of those in Afghanistan.
> 
> And one other newbie, Ancient something or other.  Don't know enough about him.
> 
> Anyway, the difference between me and Jones is that if someone did take offense at my postings and murdered someone because of them, I would feel terrible as opposed to shrugging it off and not giving a shit.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was where I thought you were going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A very smart women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not all that worried about it.  I doubt they can read English and even if they could, I think we would know if we had any true radical Muslims on site that will report my flames of those morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Careful what you say I am sure one or two Muslims speak damn good english. How do you think the word got out about Jones in the first place?
Click to expand...


First, I am male.

Second, I am certain the people that told the Imams about the video saw it and whined to the Imams who then decided this was a good enough reason as any to kill infidels and they put the wheels in motion.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe,
> 
> That was where I thought you were going.
> 
> I'm not all that worried about it.  I doubt they can read English and even if they could, I think we would know if we had any true radical Muslims on site that will report my flames of those morons.
> 
> In fact, I can only think of a couple people who actually claim to be Muslim on site:
> 
> Sunni Man and I have to say I have my doubts about him.  Troll pretending to be Muslim better describes him in my book.
> 
> Kalam may actually be Muslim but he doesn't seem to concerned about my thoughts of those in Afghanistan.
> 
> And one other newbie, Ancient something or other.  Don't know enough about him.
> 
> Anyway, the difference between me and Jones is that if someone did take offense at my postings and murdered someone because of them, I would feel terrible as opposed to shrugging it off and not giving a shit.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not only that BigReb, but posts from people like you, and Manifold and many others are going to be much more in play than little ole Immie's posts.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine with me I can live with my actions, but can you?
Click to expand...


If it happens, I will have no choice but to do so.

Immie


----------



## Bosun

Quantum Windbag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you start trying to pass responsibility around for the UN workers deaths to others than those who committed the murders, then it simply gives others the idea that murder can be justified if you don't like what someone says or does.
> 
> How long do you think it will be before someone decides to blame the victims? It will be said that.."Well those U.N. workers should have known that Muslims go batshit crazy for any fucking reason and could show up in a crazed pack and start randomly killing. After all, they've done it before."
> 
> ALL responsibility for those killings belongs to the murderous thugs that committed them. No one MADE them kill, they CHOSE their reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In laying blame it does not have to be either/or
> 
> It can apply to both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can lay blame wherever you want, that does not make you right.
Click to expand...

I lay blame on the prophet muhammad (pbuh), the companions, and ignorant imams that encourage ass shitting violence of the misunderstanders of islam.. the elephant has been in the room for too long...

as for being right, well i sincerely believe that ignoring the elephant in the middle of the room is retarded...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe,
> 
> That was where I thought you were going.
> 
> I'm not all that worried about it.  I doubt they can read English and even if they could, I think we would know if we had any true radical Muslims on site that will report my flames of those morons.
> 
> In fact, I can only think of a couple people who actually claim to be Muslim on site:
> 
> Sunni Man and I have to say I have my doubts about him.  Troll pretending to be Muslim better describes him in my book.
> 
> Kalam may actually be Muslim but he doesn't seem to concerned about my thoughts of those in Afghanistan.
> 
> And one other newbie, Ancient something or other.  Don't know enough about him.
> 
> Anyway, the difference between me and Jones is that if someone did take offense at my postings and murdered someone because of them, I would feel terrible as opposed to shrugging it off and not giving a shit.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very smart women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not all that worried about it.  I doubt they can read English and even if they could, I think we would know if we had any true radical Muslims on site that will report my flames of those morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Careful what you say I am sure one or two Muslims speak damn good english. How do you think the word got out about Jones in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, I am male.
> 
> Second, I am certain the people that told the Imams about the video saw it and whined to the Imams who then decided this was a good enough reason as any to kill infidels and they put the wheels in motion.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


First, I am male.


Sorry about that I took Immie as Immie lue



> Second, I am certain the people that told the Imams about the video saw it and whined to the Imams who then decided this was a good enough reason as any to kill infidels and they put the wheels in motion.



They don't even need that for a reason, the only reason they need is because we are here.


----------



## Immanuel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very smart women
> 
> 
> 
> Careful what you say I am sure one or two Muslims speak damn good english. How do you think the word got out about Jones in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I am male.
> 
> Second, I am certain the people that told the Imams about the video saw it and whined to the Imams who then decided this was a good enough reason as any to kill infidels and they put the wheels in motion.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, I am male.
> 
> 
> Sorry about that I took Immie as Immie lue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I am certain the people that told the Imams about the video saw it and whined to the Imams who then decided this was a good enough reason as any to kill infidels and they put the wheels in motion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't even need that for a reason, the only reason they need is because we are here.
Click to expand...


No problem.

I realize they don't need a reason, but they don't need to be given a reason either.

I think we should just leave Afghanistan and let them kill each other off.  The sooner the better if you want to know my thoughts on that.

Edit: I should not say that, but that is how I feel. 

Immie


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, I am male.
> 
> Second, I am certain the people that told the Imams about the video saw it and whined to the Imams who then decided this was a good enough reason as any to kill infidels and they put the wheels in motion.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I am male.
> 
> 
> Sorry about that I took Immie as Immie lue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I am certain the people that told the Imams about the video saw it and whined to the Imams who then decided this was a good enough reason as any to kill infidels and they put the wheels in motion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't even need that for a reason, the only reason they need is because we are here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem.
> 
> I realize they don't need a reason, but they don't need to be given a reason either.
> 
> I think we should just leave Afghanistan and let them kill each other off.  The sooner the better if you want to know my thoughts on that.
> 
> Edit: I should not say that, but that is how I feel.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Stop with the P.C. BS say whats on your mind, it's better for and everybody will know what you stand for.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Terry Jones is an asshole.


----------



## Ravi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you start trying to pass responsibility around for the UN workers deaths to others than those who committed the murders, then it simply gives others the idea that murder can be justified if you don't like what someone says or does.
> 
> How long do you think it will be before someone decides to blame the victims? It will be said that.."Well those U.N. workers should have known that Muslims go batshit crazy for any fucking reason and could show up in a crazed pack and start randomly killing. After all, they've done it before."
> 
> ALL responsibility for those killings belongs to the murderous thugs that committed them. No one MADE them kill, they CHOSE their reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> These are some good points that you've made. However, it is really no different to cast some blame on Jones for his action than it is to cast the blame on Islam for the actions of some of its supposed followers.
> 
> Jones blames Islam for the actions of a few (relatively speaking). Since he does that he should accept his own culpability.
> 
> He is no better than what he condemns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Muslims worldwide think that killing people who offend Islam is justified.
Click to expand...

Where do you get this information? Do you just pull it out of your ass or does excitableone whisper it in your ear?

btw, do you have Asberger's?


----------



## Bosun

Wry Catcher said:


> Terry Jones is an asshole.



terry is a small asshat compared the the radical muhammadans that went on a killing rampage... i suppose you thing the the cartoonists were asshats too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 freedom lovin muhammadans holding a peaceful protest in kashmire india....  gotta love those whacko muhammadans...


----------



## Ravi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that supports terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you're an asshole so I'm not surprised that you posted that. Negged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did I post it, I stand behind it, and thank you both for the neg rep and calling me an asshole. Twice.
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have a right to kill people over it _under our law._   But they didn't do that in our country.  They did it in their country,  where our presence is accommodated by force and our laws are morally  irrelevant.  Burning the Koran anywhere in the world, which directly  offends their spiritual essence, is simply a matter of adding insult to  an already tormenting injury.
> 
> Try reversing the situation in your mind.  Can you accept the premise  that killing invaders is not murder?  The incitement to kill invaders  was the underlying motive for what happened -- and that incitement will  prevail for as long as we remain in Afghanistan as an occupying force.   The Koran burning was more of an incidental provocation than a primary  motive.
> 
> We need to get *out* of Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand  that 27 people were arrested in connection with the murders. I doubt  that anyone could make a rational argument that the UN employees are  invaders...and if they can and if these murders are excused in their  courts it makes what Jones did even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support terrorism simply because you do not understand the difference between a peaceful protest and terror. Your ignorance makes you marginally less responsible than the imams that incited the riots in the first place, but that is only in my eyes. The law says that ignorance is no excuse.
Click to expand...

Nevermind my question to you if you have Asperger's. I think you're retarded.

I don't agree with you so you call me a terrorist. 

It's also amusing that you blame imams for inciting violence but not this stupid "Christian".


----------



## Bosun

ravi said:


> quantum windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> these are some good points that you've made. However, it is really no different to cast some blame on jones for his action than it is to cast the blame on islam for the actions of some of its supposed followers.
> 
> Jones blames islam for the actions of a few (relatively speaking). Since he does that he should accept his own culpability.
> 
> He is no better than what he condemns.
> 
> 
> 
> most muslims worldwide think that killing people who offend islam is justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where do you get this information? Do you just pull it out of your ass or does excitableone whisper it in your ear?
> 
> Btw, do you have asberger's?
Click to expand...

&#1583;&#1605;&#1578;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1585;&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1581;&#1601;&#1592;&#1607; (may you always be under gods care and protection)


----------



## Ravi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is going to Dearborn, and plans to put Muhammad on trial for crimes against humanity. Maybe his balls are bigger than you think.
> 
> 
> 
> He's putting a fairy tale on trial...that takes some guts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is showing again. Mohammad is not a fairy tale, he actually lived.
Click to expand...

Prove it.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> You[Ravi] support terrorism simply because you do not understand the difference between a peaceful protest and terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quoted and reposted for truth.
> 
> Ravi believes that what Jones did is no different than the KKK lynching black people.
> 
> What does that say about her intellectual honesty and objectivity?
Click to expand...

No, I said it is no different than burning a cross on a lawn.

Leave it to you to lie.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> You[Ravi] support terrorism simply because you do not understand the difference between a peaceful protest and terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quoted and reposted for truth.
> 
> Ravi believes that what Jones did is no different than the KKK lynching black people.
> 
> What does that say about her intellectual honesty and objectivity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I said it is no different than burning a cross on a lawn.
Click to expand...


Hey, don't run away from your own words just because you're having a meltdown Ravs.

You said what he did was an act of terrorism.  Are you now going to tell me that lynching isn't an act of terrorism?

Keep melting witch.


----------



## idb

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's putting a fairy tale on trial...that takes some guts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is showing again. Mohammad is not a fairy tale, he actually lived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...


For goodness sake don't post a picture of him though!


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> quoted and reposted for truth.
> 
> Ravi believes that what Jones did is no different than the KKK lynching black people.
> 
> What does that say about her intellectual honesty and objectivity?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I said it is no different than burning a cross on a lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, don't run away from your own words just because you're having a meltdown Ravs.
> 
> You said what he did was an act of terrorism.  Are you now going to tell me that lynching isn't an act of terrorism?
> 
> Keep melting witch.
Click to expand...

Lynching is more than an act of terrorism. I'm not surprised that you don't know that.


----------



## manifold

I guess I shouldn't expect consistency from someone in the grip of an emotional meltdown.

Honestly, I'm sorry.

Good night.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are some good points that you've made. However, it is really no different to cast some blame on Jones for his action than it is to cast the blame on Islam for the actions of some of its supposed followers.
> 
> Jones blames Islam for the actions of a few (relatively speaking). Since he does that he should accept his own culpability.
> 
> He is no better than what he condemns.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Muslims worldwide think that killing people who offend Islam is justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get this information? Do you just pull it out of your ass or does excitableone whisper it in your ear?
> 
> btw, do you have Asberger's?
Click to expand...


How many times do I have to post the link to the same proof? Iget my information through diligent research. I do not need to pull stupid out of my ass, I would just ask you if I needed it.







http://pewglobal.org/2010/02/04/mixed-views-of-hamas-and-hezbollah-in-largely-muslim-nations/


----------



## Ravi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Muslims worldwide think that killing people who offend Islam is justified.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get this information? Do you just pull it out of your ass or does excitableone whisper it in your ear?
> 
> btw, do you have Asberger's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times do I have to post the link to the same proof? Iget my information through diligent research. I do not need to pull stupid out of my ass, I would just ask you if I needed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed Views of Hamas and Hezbollah in Largely Muslim Nations | Pew Global Attitudes Project
Click to expand...

First paragraph at your link:



> Across predominantly Muslim nations, there is little enthusiasm for the  extremist Islamic organizations Hamas and Hezbollah, although there are  pockets of support for both groups, especially in the Middle East.



So, I apologize for asking if you have Asperger's because that might have insulted intelligent people. I should have asked, _are you retarded?_


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you're an asshole so I'm not surprised that you posted that. Negged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did I post it, I stand behind it, and thank you both for the neg rep and calling me an asshole. Twice.
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand  that 27 people were arrested in connection with the murders. I doubt  that anyone could make a rational argument that the UN employees are  invaders...and if they can and if these murders are excused in their  courts it makes what Jones did even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support terrorism simply because you do not understand the difference between a peaceful protest and terror. Your ignorance makes you marginally less responsible than the imams that incited the riots in the first place, but that is only in my eyes. The law says that ignorance is no excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nevermind my question to you if you have Asperger's. I think you're retarded.
> 
> I don't agree with you so you call me a terrorist.
> 
> It's also amusing that you blame imams for inciting violence but not this stupid "Christian".
Click to expand...


I did not call you a terrorist, I said you support terrorism. The fact that you do not understand the difference does not surprise me one bit. I do not blame Jones because what he did did not cause anything. I blame the imams because they directly incited the riots by not only mentioning that Jones had burned a Qur'an 10 days before, they also urged them to go out and kill Americans in retaliation. I find it mind boggling that you do not blame them.

I will note that I thanked you for the neg rep, I have not neg repped you for calling me retarded, or implying that I have Asperger's. I think that, even by your warped standards, that makes me the better person. The fact that I am rubbing your nose in that fact does negate the brownie points I get for my attitude, but it is worth it to know that you are forced to admit the truth.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's putting a fairy tale on trial...that takes some guts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is showing again. Mohammad is not a fairy tale, he actually lived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...


Prove DaVinci really existed.

Historicity of Muhammad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get this information? Do you just pull it out of your ass or does excitableone whisper it in your ear?
> 
> btw, do you have Asberger's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do I have to post the link to the same proof? Iget my information through diligent research. I do not need to pull stupid out of my ass, I would just ask you if I needed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed Views of Hamas and Hezbollah in Largely Muslim Nations | Pew Global Attitudes Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First paragraph at your link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Across predominantly Muslim nations, there is little enthusiasm for the  extremist Islamic organizations Hamas and Hezbollah, although there are  pockets of support for both groups, especially in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, I apologize for asking if you have Asperger's because that might have insulted intelligent people. I should have asked, _are you retarded?_
Click to expand...


One of the reasons I like to use PEW is that, despite their obvious bias, they provide the numbers that prove they are wrong.

Egypt is supposed to be a secular nation, yet 52% support Hamas and 43% support Hezbollah. Hezbollah is not even about Islam, it is strictly a terrorist organization entirely funded by Iran.

If you had a brain that would worry you.


----------



## idb

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do I have to post the link to the same proof? Iget my information through diligent research. I do not need to pull stupid out of my ass, I would just ask you if I needed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed Views of Hamas and Hezbollah in Largely Muslim Nations | Pew Global Attitudes Project
> 
> 
> 
> First paragraph at your link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Across predominantly Muslim nations, there is little enthusiasm for the  extremist Islamic organizations Hamas and Hezbollah, although there are  pockets of support for both groups, especially in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, I apologize for asking if you have Asperger's because that might have insulted intelligent people. I should have asked, _are you retarded?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I like to use PEW is that, despite their obvious bias, they provide the numbers that prove they are wrong.
> 
> Egypt is supposed to be a secular nation, yet 52% support Hamas and 43% support Hezbollah. Hezbollah is not even about Islam, it is strictly a terrorist organization entirely funded by Iran.
> 
> If you had a brain that would worry you.
Click to expand...


That opening paragraph does make the survey a bit confusing though.
If there is little enthusiasm in general for the groups just what do the survey results reveal then?
Does that mean the support shown is not strong...if the survey only gave the respondents two choices (support or not support) then what about those that don't really have a strong opinion? Are they more likely in general to plump for 'support' when only presented with two choices?


----------



## ekrem

Hamas isn't terrorist organization. It is elected representative of Palestinians in Gaza without election irregularities.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ekrem said:


> Hamas isn't terrorist organization. It is elected representative of Palestinians in Gaza without election irregularities.


----------



## finebead

Pastor was wrong, just because you have the right to do something considered vile by other people does not mean you should do it; good judgment should prevail.  Obviously the pastor does not have good judgment.

Muslims are wrong to kill anyone over this.  It's backward, barbaric and stupid.

This is not an either / or folks.  This is an "and" problem.  Pastor is wrong, and Muslims are wrong.  Why are you so busy trying to fight your fellow americans that you can't think straight?


----------



## Wry Catcher

finebead said:


> Pastor was wrong, just because you have the right to do something considered vile by other people does not mean you should do it; good judgment should prevail.  Obviously the pastor does not have good judgment.
> 
> Muslims are wrong to kill anyone over this.  It's backward, barbaric and stupid.
> 
> This is not an either / or folks.  This is an "and" problem.  Pastor is wrong, and Muslims are wrong.  Why are you so busy trying to fight your fellow americans that you can't think straight?



Terry Jones is an Asshole.  He is not a pastor in any meaning of the word.  He is an asshole.


----------



## Care4all

Againsheila said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing more important than our Words, and words have consequences according to the Bible....so, on a personal sense, I think what this so called Christian Minister did and said went against EVERYTHING that Christ has taught....
> 
> Other Christian ministers begged him not to do what he planned, burning another religion's sacred book en mass.
> 
> Because it goes against every single teaching of Christ and makes other Christians look bad, just like Fred Phelps.
> 
> So, for this reason, for religious reasons, I think this Minister should NOT have had a jolly ole bonfire in the name of Christ, as he did.  It was not him as an individual doing such, but him as a Minister and follower of Christ that did this.....and that's unacceptable to me.
> 
> And I am not trying to have the gvt squash his freedom of speech, but none the less I was and am against what he did....and will forever be against what he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only you showed as much vehemence against the Muslims that killed the 12 UN workers.
Click to expand...


maybe you should read ALL that i have said on this before judging as you have sheila....

I have condemned the slimy, barbaric, murders for their actions.

this is not an either/ or...  both should be condemned and yes the murders are more at fault, but that does NOT absolve the Minister's/Church's actions.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

finebead said:


> Pastor was wrong, just because you have the right to do something considered vile by other people does not mean you should do it; good judgment should prevail.  Obviously the pastor does not have good judgment.
> 
> Muslims are wrong to kill anyone over this.  It's backward, barbaric and stupid.
> 
> This is not an either / or folks.  This is an "and" problem.  Pastor is wrong, and Muslims are wrong.  Why are you so busy trying to fight your fellow americans that you can't think straight?



It might not be an either/or, but there are degrees involved. What Jones did was burn a book. I find that offensive because I think books are important, but what he did was legal. Not only that, he wanted to prove that Muslims are intolerant. He succeeded.

Then we have a reaction to a legal, peaceful, protest, murder. 

You think that Jones was wrong, without saying why, did you find his intent to prove that Muslims are intolerant offensive? Did him breaking through all the PC bullshit about Islam being a religion of peace destroy your world view? Or do you just think that being rude is the same as killing people?

I have just realized that your opinion offends me to my core. If I went out and found some random person wearing beads and killed them, would that make you wrong? Or would I be the only one that is wrong in that scenario? Does your attempt to twist the realm of the real world into a pretzel extend to accepting blame for something you said that sets me off?

One last question, how the fuck was Jones wrong?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Care4all said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing more important than our Words, and words have consequences according to the Bible....so, on a personal sense, I think what this so called Christian Minister did and said went against EVERYTHING that Christ has taught....
> 
> Other Christian ministers begged him not to do what he planned, burning another religion's sacred book en mass.
> 
> Because it goes against every single teaching of Christ and makes other Christians look bad, just like Fred Phelps.
> 
> So, for this reason, for religious reasons, I think this Minister should NOT have had a jolly ole bonfire in the name of Christ, as he did.  It was not him as an individual doing such, but him as a Minister and follower of Christ that did this.....and that's unacceptable to me.
> 
> And I am not trying to have the gvt squash his freedom of speech, but none the less I was and am against what he did....and will forever be against what he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only you showed as much vehemence against the Muslims that killed the 12 UN workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe you should read ALL that i have said on this before judging as you have sheila....
> 
> I have condemned the slimy, barbaric, murders for their actions.
> 
> this is not an either/ or...  both should be condemned and yes the murders are more at fault, but that does NOT absolve the Minister's/Church's actions.
Click to expand...


Why should both be condemned? If someone takes offense at your words and kills people as a result should you be condemned?


----------



## Care4all

Quantum Windbag said:


> finebead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pastor was wrong, just because you have the right to do something considered vile by other people does not mean you should do it; good judgment should prevail.  Obviously the pastor does not have good judgment.
> 
> Muslims are wrong to kill anyone over this.  It's backward, barbaric and stupid.
> 
> This is not an either / or folks.  This is an "and" problem.  Pastor is wrong, and Muslims are wrong.  Why are you so busy trying to fight your fellow americans that you can't think straight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might not be an either/or, but there are degrees involved. What Jones did was burn a book. I find that offensive because I think books are important, but what he did was legal. Not only that, he wanted to prove that Muslims are intolerant. He succeeded.
> 
> Then we have a reaction to a legal, peaceful, protest, murder.
> 
> You think that Jones was wrong, without saying why, did you find his intent to prove that Muslims are intolerant offensive? Did him breaking through all the PC bullshit about Islam being a religion of peace destroy your world view? Or do you just think that being rude is the same as killing people?
> 
> I have just realized that your opinion offends me to my core. If I went out and found some random person wearing beads and killed them, would that make you wrong? Or would I be the only one that is wrong in that scenario? Does your attempt to twist the realm of the real world into a pretzel extend to accepting blame for something you said that sets me off?
> 
> One last question, how the fuck was Jones wrong?
Click to expand...


First you said Jones didn't know the radical Muslims would react the way they did, but now you say:



> What Jones did was burn a book. I find that offensive because I think books are important, but what he did was legal. Not only that, he wanted to prove that Muslims are intolerant. He succeeded.


so what are you standing by now QW?

you say jones Succeeded in showing the intolerance of Muslims as HE HAD PLANNED TO SHOW with his book burning...

this SUCCESS of jones was the murder of 12 people....  and you still put the guy up on a pedestal for succeeding in showing Muslim intolerance and say the guy did not have any part in the deaths of those 12???

AMAZING!  and scary!  

i think you should get your story straight...

you called the death of 12 human beings, success on the Minister's part....that's pretty sick QW???????

abortion is Legal, just like book burning....yet you speak out against it, but on this, where the pastor was TOLD by many many many respectable people that he could incite the deaths of Americans, and he was told by Petraus and other Military leaders in Afghanistan that burning those Korans could make their jobs in Afghanistan very difficult and could end up killing more of our military, you side with the Pastor and praise his actions as ''successful'????

i don't get you.....?


----------



## Ravi

Care4all said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finebead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pastor was wrong, just because you have the right to do something considered vile by other people does not mean you should do it; good judgment should prevail.  Obviously the pastor does not have good judgment.
> 
> Muslims are wrong to kill anyone over this.  It's backward, barbaric and stupid.
> 
> This is not an either / or folks.  This is an "and" problem.  Pastor is wrong, and Muslims are wrong.  Why are you so busy trying to fight your fellow americans that you can't think straight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might not be an either/or, but there are degrees involved. What Jones did was burn a book. I find that offensive because I think books are important, but what he did was legal. Not only that, he wanted to prove that Muslims are intolerant. He succeeded.
> 
> Then we have a reaction to a legal, peaceful, protest, murder.
> 
> You think that Jones was wrong, without saying why, did you find his intent to prove that Muslims are intolerant offensive? Did him breaking through all the PC bullshit about Islam being a religion of peace destroy your world view? Or do you just think that being rude is the same as killing people?
> 
> I have just realized that your opinion offends me to my core. If I went out and found some random person wearing beads and killed them, would that make you wrong? Or would I be the only one that is wrong in that scenario? Does your attempt to twist the realm of the real world into a pretzel extend to accepting blame for something you said that sets me off?
> 
> One last question, how the fuck was Jones wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First you said Jones didn't know the radical Muslims would react the way they did, but now you say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Jones did was burn a book. I find that offensive because I think books are important, but what he did was legal. Not only that, he wanted to prove that Muslims are intolerant. He succeeded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what are you standing by now QW?
> 
> you say jones Succeeded in showing the intolerance of Muslims as HE HAD PLANNED TO SHOW with his book burning...
> 
> this SUCCESS of jones was the murder of 12 people....  and you still put the guy up on a pedestal for succeeding in showing Muslim intolerance and say the guy did not have any part in the deaths of those 12???
> 
> AMAZING!  and scary!
> 
> i think you should get your story straight...
> 
> you called the death of 12 human beings, success on the Minister's part....that's pretty sick QW???????
> 
> abortion is Legal, just like book burning....yet you speak out against it, but on this, where the pastor was TOLD by many many many respectable people that he could incite the deaths of Americans, and he was told by Petraus and other Military leaders in Afghanistan that burning those Korans could make their jobs in Afghanistan very difficult and could end up killing more of our military, you side with the Pastor and praise his actions as ''successful'????
> 
> i don't get you.....?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

Jones is now comparing himself to MLK.

What a revolting excuse for a Christian.


----------



## Immanuel

Wry Catcher said:


> finebead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pastor was wrong, just because you have the right to do something considered vile by other people does not mean you should do it; good judgment should prevail.  Obviously the pastor does not have good judgment.
> 
> Muslims are wrong to kill anyone over this.  It's backward, barbaric and stupid.
> 
> This is not an either / or folks.  This is an "and" problem.  Pastor is wrong, and Muslims are wrong.  Why are you so busy trying to fight your fellow americans that you can't think straight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Jones is an Asshole.  He is not a pastor in any meaning of the word.  He is an asshole.
Click to expand...


Well, one thing is true.  He would not be the pastor in my church.

Immie


----------



## Mr. Shaman

LibocalypseNow said:


> Yea i still can't believe this Administration tried to make that argument. It just goes to show that they are losing Afghanistan. Obviously they don't say this but it's pretty obvious at this point. You know things are bad when they resort to stuff like that. Seriously pathetic stuff for sure.


It would have made *much*-more-sense *institutionalizing* that crazy....



> *.....Jones Family.....*



.....*yeeeeaaaarrrrs* ago*!!*​


> "Congregants at the Dove World Outreach Center, who have dwindled to 30 or so in number, are *required to vow allegiance to Jones* &#8212; a pledge that places restrictions on their diets, their ability to hold jobs outside the church and their personal relationships."


----------



## Liberty

Yeah, freedom of expression is a bane to humanity, right shaman?

Fascist much?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Liberty said:


> Yeah, freedom of expression is a bane to humanity, right shaman?
> 
> Fascist much?


Yeah....right....let's* hear* it, for those....



> .....*men o' GAWD!!!*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClVvA466iFg]YouTube - Jonestown - When Groupthink becomes a 'Lemmings' Effect[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI4R1g3YT-s]YouTube - From Jonestown to Waco[/ame]


----------



## Wry Catcher

Terry Jones is an asshole.  A pastor he is not.


----------



## ba1614

I truly can't believe that a lone nut like this is setting off this kind of outrage.

 The world is in even more trouble than I thought for anyone to give a shit about this nut or his actions. 
We are constantly bombarded with the "isn't all muslims" diatribe, but this fuckin' guy represents America? Really?


----------



## WillowTree

ba1614 said:


> I truly can't believe that a lone nut like this is setting off this kind of outrage.
> 
> The world is in even more trouble than I thought for anyone to give a shit about this nut or his actions.
> We are constantly bombarded with the "isn't all muslims" diatribe, but this fuckin' guy represents America? Really?



Then you need to wise up and pay attention.


----------



## ba1614

WillowTree said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I truly can't believe that a lone nut like this is setting off this kind of outrage.
> 
> The world is in even more trouble than I thought for anyone to give a shit about this nut or his actions.
> We are constantly bombarded with the "isn't all muslims" diatribe, but this fuckin' guy represents America? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you need to wise up and pay attention.
Click to expand...


 Make no mistake, I think the globe is in a heap of trouble, and for this to mean "even more trouble" to me, means I am really scared for my kin left behind me.


----------



## Sunni Man

Wry Catcher said:


> Terry Jones is an asshole.  A pastor he is not.



Yes, he is the Pastor of a Christian church.

And the world sees him as a Christian leader and representative of Christianity.


----------



## Immanuel

Sunni Man said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Jones is an asshole.  A pastor he is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is the Pastor of a Christian church.
> 
> And the world sees him as a Christian leader and representative of Christianity.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately you are right.  It is amazing how the assholes of the world seem to be the most visible people, isn't it?  I would think that with as many cultures in the world that cover that portion of the body, assholes would not be so visible, wouldn't you?

Immie


----------



## Ravi

From what I've been reading, the Afghanis believe the ones that committed the murders were infiltrators to an otherwise simple demonstration. Those that they've arrested apparently do not speak the local dialect.

So it would appear that terrorists used Jone's stupid act to make things even more unstable in Afghanistan than they already are...thereby setting back any progress that might have been made.

Why anyone could approve of this man's action is a mystery.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Care4all said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finebead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pastor was wrong, just because you have the right to do something considered vile by other people does not mean you should do it; good judgment should prevail.  Obviously the pastor does not have good judgment.
> 
> Muslims are wrong to kill anyone over this.  It's backward, barbaric and stupid.
> 
> This is not an either / or folks.  This is an "and" problem.  Pastor is wrong, and Muslims are wrong.  Why are you so busy trying to fight your fellow americans that you can't think straight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might not be an either/or, but there are degrees involved. What Jones did was burn a book. I find that offensive because I think books are important, but what he did was legal. Not only that, he wanted to prove that Muslims are intolerant. He succeeded.
> 
> Then we have a reaction to a legal, peaceful, protest, murder.
> 
> You think that Jones was wrong, without saying why, did you find his intent to prove that Muslims are intolerant offensive? Did him breaking through all the PC bullshit about Islam being a religion of peace destroy your world view? Or do you just think that being rude is the same as killing people?
> 
> I have just realized that your opinion offends me to my core. If I went out and found some random person wearing beads and killed them, would that make you wrong? Or would I be the only one that is wrong in that scenario? Does your attempt to twist the realm of the real world into a pretzel extend to accepting blame for something you said that sets me off?
> 
> One last question, how the fuck was Jones wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First you said Jones didn't know the radical Muslims would react the way they did, but now you say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Jones did was burn a book. I find that offensive because I think books are important, but what he did was legal. Not only that, he wanted to prove that Muslims are intolerant. He succeeded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what are you standing by now QW?
> 
> you say jones Succeeded in showing the intolerance of Muslims as HE HAD PLANNED TO SHOW with his book burning...
> 
> this SUCCESS of jones was the murder of 12 people....  and you still put the guy up on a pedestal for succeeding in showing Muslim intolerance and say the guy did not have any part in the deaths of those 12???
> 
> AMAZING!  and scary!
> 
> i think you should get your story straight...
> 
> you called the death of 12 human beings, success on the Minister's part....that's pretty sick QW???????
> 
> abortion is Legal, just like book burning....yet you speak out against it, but on this, where the pastor was TOLD by many many many respectable people that he could incite the deaths of Americans, and he was told by Petraus and other Military leaders in Afghanistan that burning those Korans could make their jobs in Afghanistan very difficult and could end up killing more of our military, you side with the Pastor and praise his actions as ''successful'????
> 
> i don't get you.....?
Click to expand...


My position has been consistent from the beginning. Jones did not know that those ass wipes in Afghanistan would go out ind kill people over this. I have consistently warned that Islam is a political philosophy that breeds intolerance, and I did not expect them to go out and kill people from Sweden, Norway, Neal, and Romania. I did expect them to prove that I, and the others like me who speak about the dangers involved, were right.

They did. Yet you still think the problem is that Jones did something that set them off.

Unlike you, I understand my position, so feel no need to defend myself against deliberate attempts to make it into something else. Jones did succeed in proving that Islam is intolerant, and Muslims killed people because of that intolerance. I think that it is sick that it happened to, I just know that the blame lies someplace other than inside the borders of Florida.

Guess what, I do not care that Republican senators are speaking up against what he did and are calling for restrictions on speech because we are at war. I believe in the rights of the individual, not the group. Just because a bunch of people think that something is wrong it does not make it wrong. Most people in the world used to support slavery, it was still wrong. Most people in the world used to think women should not vote, the people that spoke up against it, even though they were advised not to, were right.

Neither might nor majority makes right.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> From what I've been reading, the Afghanis believe the ones that committed the murders were infiltrators to an otherwise simple demonstration. Those that they've arrested apparently do not speak the local dialect.
> 
> So it would appear that terrorists used Jone's stupid act to make things even more unstable in Afghanistan than they already are...thereby setting back any progress that might have been made.
> 
> Why anyone could approve of this man's action is a mystery.



Why anyone would mistake supporting his rights for approving of his actions is more than a mystery. Not that I expect you to understand the difference since you actually support terrorism.


----------



## Ravi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been reading, the Afghanis believe the ones that committed the murders were infiltrators to an otherwise simple demonstration. Those that they've arrested apparently do not speak the local dialect.
> 
> So it would appear that terrorists used Jone's stupid act to make things even more unstable in Afghanistan than they already are...thereby setting back any progress that might have been made.
> 
> Why anyone could approve of this man's action is a mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why anyone would mistake supporting his rights for approving of his actions is more than a mystery. Not that I expect you to understand the difference since you actually support terrorism.
Click to expand...

I don't support terrorism. Why do you keep saying that?


----------



## taichiliberal

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is confusion between Terry Jones taking blame for the killings and taking responsibility for what he said, the two are very different.  Terry Jones cannot take the blame because he killed no one, also should not face any charges what so ever.  Terry Jones should however be held responsible for what he said, like in civil court.  No he didn't kill them, but his speach was such that it instigated the killings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this were a totally domestic situation, Jones would be held on charges of inciting to riot, etc.  But since Jones is NOT in Afghanistan, he can't be held accountable for the actions of those moronic individuals/groups.
> 
> But Jones is an asshole who puts his prostelyzing above human lives...and the arrogant little shits in Afghanistan are fooling themselves if they think their not marked for future executions on some level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wouldn't. What he did fits none of the criteria of inciting to riot.
> 
> Not that I would expect you to grasp anything beyond a sound bite.
Click to expand...


The Quantum(ly Stupid) Windbag strikes again.  

Learn to READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY, my dim Windbag.  I wrote, "... *If *this were a *totally domestic *situation".  Now, put on your socks and shoes, toddle over to your local police precinct, and ask them to explain to you why and how a person can be arrested for inciting a riot.  Or do some honest research yourself, as your personal opinion isn't worth a Quantum Windbag.

But if you refuse to do such, and repeat your Quantum Windbag ignorance, I'll gladly educate you on the subject.


----------



## Grace

Jones' comments and actions caused a riot and people to be killed. Those who did the killing want nothing more than to destroy westerners...mainly americans.

So here is my question that may be a bit strange, but the gist is what Im hoping a few will get: What is the difference of what Jones did and said any different than what Patrick Henry, Thomas Paine, and others did for an independent America, colonies free from British rule and interference? A completely different country is dictating what WE can say and do by murdering innocent people and threatening to kill US if we dont toe *their* line.. So are WE going to abide by their manipulative actions and lose OUR RIGHTS as americans to burn whateverthefuckbook we want to burn even if it means the death of innocents?

How many muslims have americans killed IN THE USA for burning our flag?
How many middle easterners did americans kill after watching them whoop and dance when WTC came down?
How many midde leasterners did americans kill after seeing horrific film of dead or dying soldiers being dragged thru the streets over there?
How many Americans have murdered norwegians, frenchmen, Haitians because someone in Poland burned a bible? And would poland stop burning bibles because americans said so with threats?

Its a fucking BOOK. Its an EXCUSE. A REASON to show what they think is power by using intimidation. Its called DIVIDE AND CONQUER and their target is to get Americans to DIVIDE so THEY can conquer. 
They want us dead. Fuck them and the camels they rode in on.

btw...quantum windbag is far from stupid. Why is it anyone that speaks their own opinion is called that? What is this shit? Borgville?


----------



## Article 15

Quantum Windbag said:


> My position has been consistent from the beginning. Jones did not know that those ass wipes in Afghanistan would go out ind kill people over this.



It looks like Jones is doubling down on stupid.

What will the excuse be this time?

*U.S. pastor says he will put Mohammed 'on trial' next as NATO chief condemns Koran burning for starting riots*



> Despite clear evidence that his actions have led to multiple murders and widespread violence in the Middle East, controversial Florida pastor Terry Jones has vowed to step up his provocative campaign against Islam.
> The radical pastor said that he was considering putting Islamic prophet Mohammed 'on trial' for his next 'day of judgement' publicity stunt.
> His last, in which he oversaw the burning of a copy of the Koran after a six-hour mock trial, has been directly responsible for a wave of violence that began last night and has left 30 people dead and more than 150 injured.



Terry Jones will put Mohammed 'on trial' as Koran burning sparks 2nd day of violence | Mail Online


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been reading, the Afghanis believe the ones that committed the murders were infiltrators to an otherwise simple demonstration. Those that they've arrested apparently do not speak the local dialect.
> 
> So it would appear that terrorists used Jone's stupid act to make things even more unstable in Afghanistan than they already are...thereby setting back any progress that might have been made.
> 
> Why anyone could approve of this man's action is a mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why anyone would mistake supporting his rights for approving of his actions is more than a mystery. Not that I expect you to understand the difference since you actually support terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't support terrorism. Why do you keep saying that?
Click to expand...


Because you keep saying that there is no difference between a person exercising their free speech rights and a person who commits terrorist acts. Like it or not, that means you support terrorism.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

taichiliberal said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this were a totally domestic situation, Jones would be held on charges of inciting to riot, etc.  But since Jones is NOT in Afghanistan, he can't be held accountable for the actions of those moronic individuals/groups.
> 
> But Jones is an asshole who puts his prostelyzing above human lives...and the arrogant little shits in Afghanistan are fooling themselves if they think their not marked for future executions on some level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he wouldn't. What he did fits none of the criteria of inciting to riot.
> 
> Not that I would expect you to grasp anything beyond a sound bite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Quantum(ly Stupid) Windbag strikes again.
> 
> Learn to READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY, my dim Windbag.  I wrote, "... *If *this were a *totally domestic *situation".  Now, put on your socks and shoes, toddle over to your local police precinct, and ask them to explain to you why and how a person can be arrested for inciting a riot.  Or do some honest research yourself, as your personal opinion isn't worth a Quantum Windbag.
> 
> But if you refuse to do such, and repeat your Quantum Windbag ignorance, I'll gladly educate you on the subject.
Click to expand...


Let me see if I can this to your limited brain.

In order to be guilty of inciting a riot you have to intend to have the people you are talking to go out and cause a riot, or you have to have say something that causes an immediate and imminent reaction among the people you are talking to. Someone actually posted the definition of inciting to riot in this thread before you posted your stupidity.

This does not meet those requirements, even if it was totally domestic.


----------



## Grace

There is a movie on netflix called God On Trial. 
Synopsis is a group of jews in a concentration camp awaiting death...and they decide to put God on trial. Great flick. 
Gosh. I wonder how many Christians will run out and kill more jews because they dared do such a thing?

Dont y'all see? THEY are controlling what the USA does not by using bombs this time (oh, no mistake they are planning and sneaking and slimeing around but are wagging their own dog at the moment)...they are using us, americans, to do the damage by removing even more rights so many died to protect. And sadly..and scarey as well..its WORKING.


----------



## Grace

God on Trial (TV 2008) - IMDb

God On Trial link ^


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Article 15 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> My position has been consistent from the beginning. Jones did not know that those ass wipes in Afghanistan would go out ind kill people over this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Jones is doubling down on stupid.
> 
> What will the excuse be this time?
> 
> *U.S. pastor says he will put Mohammed 'on trial' next as NATO chief condemns Koran burning for starting riots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite clear evidence that his actions have led to multiple murders and widespread violence in the Middle East, controversial Florida pastor Terry Jones has vowed to step up his provocative campaign against Islam.
> The radical pastor said that he was considering putting Islamic prophet Mohammed 'on trial' for his next 'day of judgement' publicity stunt.
> His last, in which he oversaw the burning of a copy of the Koran after a six-hour mock trial, has been directly responsible for a wave of violence that began last night and has left 30 people dead and more than 150 injured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terry Jones will put Mohammed 'on trial' as Koran burning sparks 2nd day of violence | Mail Online
Click to expand...


Why are you afraid of Muslims?


----------



## Article 15

Quantum Windbag said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> My position has been consistent from the beginning. Jones did not know that those ass wipes in Afghanistan would go out ind kill people over this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Jones is doubling down on stupid.
> 
> What will the excuse be this time?
> 
> *U.S. pastor says he will put Mohammed 'on trial' next as NATO chief condemns Koran burning for starting riots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite clear evidence that his actions have led to multiple murders and widespread violence in the Middle East, controversial Florida pastor Terry Jones has vowed to step up his provocative campaign against Islam.
> The radical pastor said that he was considering putting Islamic prophet Mohammed 'on trial' for his next 'day of judgement' publicity stunt.
> His last, in which he oversaw the burning of a copy of the Koran after a six-hour mock trial, has been directly responsible for a wave of violence that began last night and has left 30 people dead and more than 150 injured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terry Jones will put Mohammed 'on trial' as Koran burning sparks 2nd day of violence | Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid of Muslims?
Click to expand...




I didn't think you would have an answer.


----------



## Grace

This reminds me of Bush who said after 9/11 for everyone to continue going to malls and shopping, taking vacations (not to the middle east, though. Duh), going about their business because if we hunker down in fear of "what will they do next", they win. Well.....dont burn any books, stop traffic so prayers can be made to Mecca, learn Spanish so we can understand our own laws or call businesses where we have to punch number 1 for English, etc.

Yall just carry on and have a good ol time. Pretty sure eventually yall will see the proverbial light. When its too fucking late.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno..........I kinda hope that someone with ties to the military walks up to him and beats his ass badly enough that he ends up in the hospital.

He's done enough to put my fellow brothers and sisters in arms in harm's way.

Don't kill him, just put him in traction.  I know that if the dumb fucker ever showed up in Amarillo, I'd goad the fucker into a fight and then try to put his stupid ass in the hospital.

Too bad I don't have enough money for a road trip to Florida.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

manifold said:


> Florida preacher Terry Jones burns Koran in bizarre 'trial and execution' in front of a crowd of ... 30 people | Mail Online
> 
> No doubt things are far more dangerous for the troops in Afghanistan today than they were a week ago.



Now Americans will have an excuse to kill muslims when they finish building the 9/11 mosque. Or do Americans do that?


----------



## Colin

Sunni Man said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Jones is an asshole.  A pastor he is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is the Pastor of a Christian church.
> 
> And the world sees him as a Christian leader and representative of Christianity.
Click to expand...


Not true, Sunni. Outside of the US this man is certainly not seen as a man of God. Most see him for what he is. A publicity-seeking moron with a personal agenda of hatred. He knew exactly what consequences he was aiming to produce. I would even suggest he is deeply satisfied that people have died since he can claim it proves his point. He is no better than the Islamic fundamentalist bigots he condemns.


----------



## chanel

What the preacher did was extremely stupid. But anyone who believes that the punishment for stupidity should be the death of innocents should probably just kill himself.


----------



## Article 15

Colin said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Jones is an asshole.  A pastor he is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is the Pastor of a Christian church.
> 
> And the world sees him as a Christian leader and representative of Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true, Sunni. Outside of the US this man is certainly not seen as a man of God. Most see him for what he is. A publicity-seeking moron with a personal agenda of hatred. He knew exactly what consequences he was aiming to produce. I would even suggest he is deeply satisfied that people have died since he can claim it proves his point. *He is no better than the Islamic fundamentalist bigots he condemns.*
Click to expand...


Yup


----------



## Ravi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why anyone would mistake supporting his rights for approving of his actions is more than a mystery. Not that I expect you to understand the difference since you actually support terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support terrorism. Why do you keep saying that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you keep saying that there is no difference between a person exercising their free speech rights and a person who commits terrorist acts. Like it or not, that means you support terrorism.
Click to expand...

I never said that. How sad that you have to lie to support your hero Jones.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Colin said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Jones is an asshole.  A pastor he is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is the Pastor of a Christian church.
> 
> And the world sees him as a Christian leader and representative of Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true, Sunni. Outside of the US this man is certainly not seen as a man of God. Most see him for what he is. A publicity-seeking moron with a personal agenda of hatred. He knew exactly what consequences he was aiming to produce. I would even suggest he is deeply satisfied that people have died since he can claim it proves his point. He is no better than the Islamic fundamentalist bigots he condemns.
Click to expand...


How soon we forget about the 9/11 mosque. If Americans start killing Muslims because of it who will you blame? I suspect you will blame those who did the killing and think nothing of the one who is funding the building. and you will have forgotten your words like most here that spoke out against Jones.

I say fuck'em and burn every damn Quran you can find that is if they want to be that damn childish.


----------



## Immanuel

IMEURU said:


> There is a movie on netflix called God On Trial.
> Synopsis is a group of jews in a concentration camp awaiting death...and they decide to put God on trial. Great flick.
> Gosh. I wonder how many Christians will run out and kill more jews because they dared do such a thing?
> 
> Dont y'all see? THEY are controlling what the USA does not by using bombs this time (oh, no mistake they are planning and sneaking and slimeing around but are wagging their own dog at the moment)...they are using us, americans, to do the damage by removing even more rights so many died to protect. And sadly..and scarey as well..its WORKING.



Sounds like an interesting movie.  What did you rate it?  I plan on adding it to my queue shortly.

By the way, as a Christian, I blame the Jewish people no more than I blame myself for the death of Christ.  I believe most followers of Christ see it in the same manner.

Immie


----------



## Grace

Immanuel said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a movie on netflix called God On Trial.
> Synopsis is a group of jews in a concentration camp awaiting death...and they decide to put God on trial. Great flick.
> Gosh. I wonder how many Christians will run out and kill more jews because they dared do such a thing?
> 
> Dont y'all see? THEY are controlling what the USA does not by using bombs this time (oh, no mistake they are planning and sneaking and slimeing around but are wagging their own dog at the moment)...they are using us, americans, to do the damage by removing even more rights so many died to protect. And sadly..and scarey as well..its WORKING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an interesting movie.  What did you rate it?  I plan on adding it to my queue shortly.
> 
> By the way, as a Christian, I blame the Jewish people no more than I blame myself for the death of Christ.  I believe most followers of Christ see it in the same manner.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

4 stars. 
Let me know what you think of it. Its on Instant Play, too, so no waiting for a dvd in the mail.


----------



## The Infidel

*Terry Jones burns Koran, Afganistan goes Ape shit. Kills 12 Americans *


ClosedCaption said:


> Talk amongst yourselves




Blame radical Islamists.....



Talk amoungst yourselves


----------



## Grace

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is the Pastor of a Christian church.
> 
> And the world sees him as a Christian leader and representative of Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, Sunni. Outside of the US this man is certainly not seen as a man of God. Most see him for what he is. A publicity-seeking moron with a personal agenda of hatred. He knew exactly what consequences he was aiming to produce. I would even suggest he is deeply satisfied that people have died since he can claim it proves his point. He is no better than the Islamic fundamentalist bigots he condemns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How soon we forget about the 9/11 mosque. If Americans start killing Muslims because of it who will you blame? I suspect you will blame those who did the killing and think nothing of the one who is funding the building. and you will have forgotten your words like most here that spoke out against Jones.
> 
> I say fuck'em and burn every damn Quran you can find that is if they want to be that damn childish.
Click to expand...


IF americans killed due to the mosque being built...would it be worse if no muslims were found so the americans killed a few tourists instead...korean, australian, hawaiian, sweden? Then where does the blame lay? On the americans who couldnt find a target of muslims so went on a killing spree of "anyone will do because we are angry".....or the asshole that built the mosque?


----------



## The Infidel

chanel said:


> What the preacher did was extremely stupid. But anyone who believes that the punishment for stupidity should be the death of innocents should probably just kill himself.



No.... its easier to blame a hay-seed from some backwoods church than to hold the radical Islamists feet to the fire.


----------



## Immanuel

IMEURU said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a movie on netflix called God On Trial.
> Synopsis is a group of jews in a concentration camp awaiting death...and they decide to put God on trial. Great flick.
> Gosh. I wonder how many Christians will run out and kill more jews because they dared do such a thing?
> 
> Dont y'all see? THEY are controlling what the USA does not by using bombs this time (oh, no mistake they are planning and sneaking and slimeing around but are wagging their own dog at the moment)...they are using us, americans, to do the damage by removing even more rights so many died to protect. And sadly..and scarey as well..its WORKING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an interesting movie.  What did you rate it?  I plan on adding it to my queue shortly.
> 
> By the way, as a Christian, I blame the Jewish people no more than I blame myself for the death of Christ.  I believe most followers of Christ see it in the same manner.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 stars.
> Let me know what you think of it. Its on Instant Play, too, so no waiting for a dvd in the mail.
Click to expand...


I don't instant play in my house.  My son has it set up in his room, but the rest of us watch the movies in the living room together.  I'll let you know and I am moving it up on my list because due to all the series we are trying to watch (multiple disks on the queue) our queue is something like 280 disks long, if not 300 by now.

I will try to remember to let you know what I think of it.

Immie


----------



## hipeter924

IMEURU said:


> This reminds me of Bush who said after 9/11 for everyone to continue going to malls and shopping, taking vacations (not to the middle east, though. Duh), going about their business because if we hunker down in fear of "what will they do next", they win. Well.....dont burn any books, stop traffic so prayers can be made to Mecca, learn Spanish so we can understand our own laws or call businesses where we have to punch number 1 for English, etc.
> 
> Yall just carry on and have a good ol time. Pretty sure eventually yall will see the proverbial light. When its too fucking late.


Do I have to immigrate to China* just so I don't have to put up with Christian and Muslim loonies (there at least Christians and radical Muslims are put in their place), bombings, and murdering people over burnt books, written by old pedophiles of a death cult (and have no proof than the words of men who invaded and pillaged across the medieval world, stealing, murdering, raping, and committing mass genocide as they went)? 

Apologizing to both is insane, the pastor should be doing community service (a reasonable request considering what he encouraged), the Muslims involved should be imprisoned for life/executed for committing the murders, and we should be demanding an explanation by the Afghan government of how they allowed this to happen (UN buildings are just as important in international law as national embassies as I understand it). 

*If the west sells out (and its economy fails), expect a mass exodus to Asia (expect millions of westerners to flee to Japan, South Korea, India, Thailand and China) I will be joining it, as if it hates western culture so much, naturally the western culture (and the scientific, military and technical knowledge) will leave it for more friendly shores, where they can speak their own language and write and speak without being burned to death or bombed (or be set upon by vicious mobs of left wing intellectuals/Hamas apologists).


----------



## bigrebnc1775

IMEURU said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, Sunni. Outside of the US this man is certainly not seen as a man of God. Most see him for what he is. A publicity-seeking moron with a personal agenda of hatred. He knew exactly what consequences he was aiming to produce. I would even suggest he is deeply satisfied that people have died since he can claim it proves his point. He is no better than the Islamic fundamentalist bigots he condemns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How soon we forget about the 9/11 mosque. If Americans start killing Muslims because of it who will you blame? I suspect you will blame those who did the killing and think nothing of the one who is funding the building. and you will have forgotten your words like most here that spoke out against Jones.
> 
> I say fuck'em and burn every damn Quran you can find that is if they want to be that damn childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF americans killed due to the mosque being built...would it be worse if no muslims were found so the americans killed a few tourists instead...korean, australian, hawaiian, sweden? Then where does the blame lay? On the americans who couldnt find a target of muslims so went on a killing spree of "anyone will do because we are angry".....or the asshole that built the mosque?
Click to expand...


As for me I will blame the killers. Those who Blames Jones will blame the Americans. They will have forgotten what they said about Jones, But I will remind them if this happens. You can bet your last dollar on that fact.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno......this stupid fucker in Florida should have got the message the first time..........Americans don't support blind bullshit stupidity like he's displayed.

Incidentally, I give major props to the media for keeping this off the airwaves for as long as they could.  Here in the US, it got little if any coverage, until someone told Karzai about it, and he made a federal case of it, inciting the other idiots to do their bullshit. 

Yeah.......I DO blame Terry Jones for his actions, he's the one that did it after being told not to once. 

I also blame Hamid Karzai.  But, he didn't do it for religious reasons, he did it for political reasons.  He's looking to get re-elected and thinks this will give him the juice to make it over the top.

Like I said............I think that anyone who is currently serving, or has served, should have full license to walk up to this stupid bastard "preacher" and beat his ass.  Personally?  I hope he gets his butt kicked badly enough to require a doctor at least once a month, if not weekly.

He's done more to harm the troops than most.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Article 15 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Jones is doubling down on stupid.
> 
> What will the excuse be this time?
> 
> *U.S. pastor says he will put Mohammed 'on trial' next as NATO chief condemns Koran burning for starting riots*
> 
> Terry Jones will put Mohammed 'on trial' as Koran burning sparks 2nd day of violence | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid of Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think you would have an answer.
Click to expand...


Did you ask a question I should have the answer to? Did I offer excuses for him burning a Qur'an? I would love to see anything where you think anyone made an excuse for him doing that, While you are looking you will stumble dozens of posts excusing murder because someone burnt a Qur'an, feel free to ignore them since they disturb your view that I am a bigot.

Again, why are you afraid of Islam?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno......this stupid fucker in Florida should have got the message the first time..........Americans don't support blind bullshit stupidity like he's displayed.
> 
> Incidentally, I give major props to the media for keeping this off the airwaves for as long as they could.  Here in the US, it got little if any coverage, until someone told Karzai about it, and he made a federal case of it, inciting the other idiots to do their bullshit.
> 
> Yeah.......I DO blame Terry Jones for his actions, he's the one that did it after being told not to once.
> 
> I also blame Hamid Karzai.  But, he didn't do it for religious reasons, he did it for political reasons.  He's looking to get re-elected and thinks this will give him the juice to make it over the top.
> 
> Like I said............I think that anyone who is currently serving, or has served, should have full license to walk up to this stupid bastard "preacher" and beat his ass.  Personally?  I hope he gets his butt kicked badly enough to require a doctor at least once a month, if not weekly.
> 
> He's done more to harm the troops than most.





> Yeah.......I DO blame Terry Jones for his actions, he's the one that did it after being told not to once.



Fuck you asswipe stain this is America we have rights if it's not against the law we listen to nobody. 




> Like I said............I think that anyone who is currently serving, or has served, should have full license to walk up to this stupid bastard "preacher" and beat his ass.  Personally?  I hope he gets his butt kicked badly enough to require a doctor at least once a month, if not weekly.



REALLY? So who will you blame when muslims are killed because the 9/11 mosque has been built? I bet you blame the Americans who do the killing, I also suspect you will have forgotten what you said about Jones.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Colin said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Jones is an asshole.  A pastor he is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is the Pastor of a Christian church.
> 
> And the world sees him as a Christian leader and representative of Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true, Sunni. Outside of the US this man is certainly not seen as a man of God. Most see him for what he is. A publicity-seeking moron with a personal agenda of hatred. He knew exactly what consequences he was aiming to produce. I would even suggest he is deeply satisfied that people have died since he can claim it proves his point. He is no better than the Islamic fundamentalist bigots he condemns.
Click to expand...


Another supporter of terrorism. Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Article 15 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is the Pastor of a Christian church.
> 
> And the world sees him as a Christian leader and representative of Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, Sunni. Outside of the US this man is certainly not seen as a man of God. Most see him for what he is. A publicity-seeking moron with a personal agenda of hatred. He knew exactly what consequences he was aiming to produce. I would even suggest he is deeply satisfied that people have died since he can claim it proves his point. *He is no better than the Islamic fundamentalist bigots he condemns.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup
Click to expand...


The fact that you agree with that idiotic statement shows just how deeply afraid you are of Islam.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support terrorism. Why do you keep saying that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you keep saying that there is no difference between a person exercising their free speech rights and a person who commits terrorist acts. Like it or not, that means you support terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. How sad that you have to lie to support your hero Jones.
Click to expand...


Let me see if I understand your position.

You did not say right here in this thread that Jones is no better than the extremists, and that there is no difference between burning a Qur'an, which is an exercise of his free speech rights, and burning a cross on someone's lawn, which is an act designed to elicit fear. Be careful when you answer. you said it more than once.


----------



## Ravi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is the Pastor of a Christian church.
> 
> And the world sees him as a Christian leader and representative of Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, Sunni. Outside of the US this man is certainly not seen as a man of God. Most see him for what he is. A publicity-seeking moron with a personal agenda of hatred. He knew exactly what consequences he was aiming to produce. I would even suggest he is deeply satisfied that people have died since he can claim it proves his point. He is no better than the Islamic fundamentalist bigots he condemns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Another supporter of terrorism.* Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?
Click to expand...

You're an asshole, plain and simple.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, Sunni. Outside of the US this man is certainly not seen as a man of God. Most see him for what he is. A publicity-seeking moron with a personal agenda of hatred. He knew exactly what consequences he was aiming to produce. I would even suggest he is deeply satisfied that people have died since he can claim it proves his point. He is no better than the Islamic fundamentalist bigots he condemns.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Another supporter of terrorism.* Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an asshole, plain and simple.
Click to expand...


Thank you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, Sunni. Outside of the US this man is certainly not seen as a man of God. Most see him for what he is. A publicity-seeking moron with a personal agenda of hatred. He knew exactly what consequences he was aiming to produce. I would even suggest he is deeply satisfied that people have died since he can claim it proves his point. He is no better than the Islamic fundamentalist bigots he condemns.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Another supporter of terrorism.* Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an asshole, plain and simple.
Click to expand...


No whats plain and simple is that you and anyone else who compares the burning of a book to the killing of innocent people, are assholes.


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Another supporter of terrorism.* Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?
> 
> 
> 
> You're an asshole, plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whats plain and simple is that you and anyone else who compares the burning of a book to the killing of innocent people, are assholes.
Click to expand...

He is no better than those he targets. In other words, he is a POS. So too are the ones that used his action to further their own fucked up agenda.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an asshole, plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No whats plain and simple is that you and anyone else who compares the burning of a book to the killing of innocent people, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is no better than those he targets. In other words, he is a POS. So too are the ones that used his action to further their own fucked up agenda.
Click to expand...


then the builders and funders of the 9/11 mosque will be no better when muslims are killed.
Who will you blame then?


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No whats plain and simple is that you and anyone else who compares the burning of a book to the killing of innocent people, are assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> He is no better than those he targets. In other words, he is a POS. So too are the ones that used his action to further their own fucked up agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then the builders and funders of the 9/11 mosque will be no better when muslims are killed.
> Who will you blame then?
Click to expand...

I can only blame your stupidity on you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is no better than those he targets. In other words, he is a POS. So too are the ones that used his action to further their own fucked up agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the builders and funders of the 9/11 mosque will be no better when muslims are killed.
> Who will you blame then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only blame your stupidity on you.
Click to expand...


So I see you will blame the killers of muslims but any muslims that kill they are not to be blamed.


----------



## idb

Immanuel said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a movie on netflix called God On Trial.
> Synopsis is a group of jews in a concentration camp awaiting death...and they decide to put God on trial. Great flick.
> Gosh. I wonder how many Christians will run out and kill more jews because they dared do such a thing?
> 
> Dont y'all see? THEY are controlling what the USA does not by using bombs this time (oh, no mistake they are planning and sneaking and slimeing around but are wagging their own dog at the moment)...they are using us, americans, to do the damage by removing even more rights so many died to protect. And sadly..and scarey as well..its WORKING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an interesting movie.  What did you rate it?  I plan on adding it to my queue shortly.
> 
> By the way, as a Christian, I blame the Jewish people no more than I blame myself for the death of Christ.  I believe most followers of Christ see it in the same manner.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Did I see in the news the other day that the pope absoved the Jews of any blame in the death of JC?
I can't be bothered looking it up.


----------



## Immanuel

idb said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a movie on netflix called God On Trial.
> Synopsis is a group of jews in a concentration camp awaiting death...and they decide to put God on trial. Great flick.
> Gosh. I wonder how many Christians will run out and kill more jews because they dared do such a thing?
> 
> Dont y'all see? THEY are controlling what the USA does not by using bombs this time (oh, no mistake they are planning and sneaking and slimeing around but are wagging their own dog at the moment)...they are using us, americans, to do the damage by removing even more rights so many died to protect. And sadly..and scarey as well..its WORKING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an interesting movie.  What did you rate it?  I plan on adding it to my queue shortly.
> 
> By the way, as a Christian, I blame the Jewish people no more than I blame myself for the death of Christ.  I believe most followers of Christ see it in the same manner.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I see in the news the other day that the pope absoved the Jews of any blame in the death of JC?
> I can't be bothered looking it up.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I saw something like that, but like most Catholics, I don't pay a whole hell of a lot of attention to what the Pope has to say.  

Of course, I'm Lutheran and I don't think the Pope has absolved us yet.

Immie


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No what&#8217;s plain and simple is that you and anyone else who compares the burning of a book to the killing of innocent people, are assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> He is no better than those he targets. In other words, he is a POS. So too are the ones that used his action to further their own fucked up agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then the builders and funders of the 9/11 mosque will be no better when muslims are killed.
> Who will you blame then?
Click to expand...


No bigrednec...the difference is that the builders of the Park 15 building are not doing it as a publicity stunt, parading it about on Youtube and making "fuck you Christians" pronouncements in the news.

This wouldn't have even been an issue if the likes of Pamela Geller, Pat Condell, Newt Gingrich, Sarah Palin and the usual line-up of right-wing crazies on t.v. and the internet hadn't stirred it up.

I think that maybe the developers should have second thoughts about putting it there now because of the ridiculous hysteria that has been whipped up - it may never die down and will cause problems for years to come - but you can't absolve the malicious mischiefmakers from some responsibility.

And, as far as freedom of action is concerned, as has been said on here before, just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.
Rational people make dozens of decisions every day about appropriate behaviour, judging if it will cause offence, or inconvenience to others, or stir up trouble, and most usually decide to act in a way that will allow the continued peaceful, orderly and civil functioning of the part of society in which they live.

I think Jones is an arse, I think the protestors on the murderous rampage are a thousand times worse.
If they ever get to heaven I hope their 72 virgins are all diseased old crones.


----------



## MikeK

Quantum Windbag said:


> Again, why are you afraid of Islam?


Anyone who claims he is not afraid of others who have demonstrated their willingness to sacrifice their own lives just to strike at him is a fool or a liar.  Because there is nothing in the world more dangerous and menacing than the man or woman who is ready and willing to die.  

That is a spiritual state of mind the western mentality has trouble comprehending.  As such it is a  deficit which leaves us vulnerable.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is no better than those he targets. In other words, he is a POS. So too are the ones that used his action to further their own fucked up agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the builders and funders of the 9/11 mosque will be no better when muslims are killed.
> Who will you blame then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No bigrednec...the difference is that the builders of the Park 15 building are not doing it as a publicity stunt, parading it about on Youtube and making "fuck you Christians" pronouncements in the news.
> 
> This wouldn't have even been an issue if the likes of Pamela Geller, Pat Condell, Newt Gingrich, Sarah Palin and the usual line-up of right-wing crazies on t.v. and the internet hadn't stirred it up.
> 
> I think that maybe the developers should have second thoughts about putting it there now because of the ridiculous hysteria that has been whipped up - it may never die down and will cause problems for years to come - but you can't absolve the malicious mischiefmakers from some responsibility.
> 
> And, as far as freedom of action is concerned, as has been said on here before, just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.
> Rational people make dozens of decisions every day about appropriate behaviour, judging if it will cause offence, or inconvenience to others, or stir up trouble, and most usually decide to act in a way that will allow the continued peaceful, orderly and civil functioning of the part of society in which they live.
> 
> I think Jones is an arse, I think the protestors on the murderous rampage are a thousand times worse.
> If they ever get to heaven I hope their 72 virgins are all diseased old crones.
Click to expand...


I am really fed up with the horseshit, if idiots can blames jones for the deaths in afghanstan, then they should not have a problem blaming the builders and funders  for the  deaths of muslims after the 9/11 mosque has been completed.


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then the builders and funders of the 9/11 mosque will be no better when muslims are killed.
> Who will you blame then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bigrednec...the difference is that the builders of the Park 15 building are not doing it as a publicity stunt, parading it about on Youtube and making "fuck you Christians" pronouncements in the news.
> 
> This wouldn't have even been an issue if the likes of Pamela Geller, Pat Condell, Newt Gingrich, Sarah Palin and the usual line-up of right-wing crazies on t.v. and the internet hadn't stirred it up.
> 
> I think that maybe the developers should have second thoughts about putting it there now because of the ridiculous hysteria that has been whipped up - it may never die down and will cause problems for years to come - but you can't absolve the malicious mischiefmakers from some responsibility.
> 
> And, as far as freedom of action is concerned, as has been said on here before, just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.
> Rational people make dozens of decisions every day about appropriate behaviour, judging if it will cause offence, or inconvenience to others, or stir up trouble, and most usually decide to act in a way that will allow the continued peaceful, orderly and civil functioning of the part of society in which they live.
> 
> I think Jones is an arse, I think the protestors on the murderous rampage are a thousand times worse.
> If they ever get to heaven I hope their 72 virgins are all diseased old crones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am really fed up with the horseshit, if idiots can blames jones for the deaths in afghanstan, then they should not have a problem blaming the builders and funders  for the  deaths of muslims after the 9/11 mosque has been completed.
Click to expand...


You never read most of what I read


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bigrednec...the difference is that the builders of the Park 15 building are not doing it as a publicity stunt, parading it about on Youtube and making "fuck you Christians" pronouncements in the news.
> 
> This wouldn't have even been an issue if the likes of Pamela Geller, Pat Condell, Newt Gingrich, Sarah Palin and the usual line-up of right-wing crazies on t.v. and the internet hadn't stirred it up.
> 
> I think that maybe the developers should have second thoughts about putting it there now because of the ridiculous hysteria that has been whipped up - it may never die down and will cause problems for years to come - but you can't absolve the malicious mischiefmakers from some responsibility.
> 
> And, as far as freedom of action is concerned, as has been said on here before, just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.
> Rational people make dozens of decisions every day about appropriate behaviour, judging if it will cause offence, or inconvenience to others, or stir up trouble, and most usually decide to act in a way that will allow the continued peaceful, orderly and civil functioning of the part of society in which they live.
> 
> I think Jones is an arse, I think the protestors on the murderous rampage are a thousand times worse.
> If they ever get to heaven I hope their 72 virgins are all diseased old crones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really fed up with the horseshit, if idiots can blames jones for the deaths in afghanstan, then they should not have a problem blaming the builders and funders  for the  deaths of muslims after the 9/11 mosque has been completed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never read most of what I read
Click to expand...


Did I mention you in my reply?


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really fed up with the horseshit, if idiots can blames jones for the deaths in afghanstan, then they should not have a problem blaming the builders and funders  for the  deaths of muslims after the 9/11 mosque has been completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never read most of what I read
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I mention you in my reply?
Click to expand...


You replied to my post...so it seemed an obvious assumption...


----------



## Zona

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.



And it looks like Christianity does the same since he knew this was going to happen.  A man of god?  Really?  

I refuse to not blame those murdering bastards who did this but this guy who did this knew what was going to happen, all for what, publicity for his "church"?  

He is as bad as they are and I only hope there is a law that will bite him in the ass for causing murder and for putting our troops in further harm. 

Assholes = the murderers and this idiot and anyone who defends him.


----------



## Grace

hipeter924 said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of Bush who said after 9/11 for everyone to continue going to malls and shopping, taking vacations (not to the middle east, though. Duh), going about their business because if we hunker down in fear of "what will they do next", they win. Well.....dont burn any books, stop traffic so prayers can be made to Mecca, learn Spanish so we can understand our own laws or call businesses where we have to punch number 1 for English, etc.
> 
> Yall just carry on and have a good ol time. Pretty sure eventually yall will see the proverbial light. When its too fucking late.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to immigrate to China* just so I don't have to put up with Christian and Muslim loonies (there at least Christians and radical Muslims are put in their place), bombings, and murdering people over burnt books, written by old pedophiles of a death cult (and have no proof than the words of men who invaded and pillaged across the medieval world, stealing, murdering, raping, and committing mass genocide as they went)?
> 
> Apologizing to both is insane, the pastor should be doing community service (a reasonable request considering what he encouraged), the Muslims involved should be imprisoned for life/executed for committing the murders, and we should be demanding an explanation by the Afghan government of how they allowed this to happen (UN buildings are just as important in international law as national embassies as I understand it).
> 
> *If the west sells out (and its economy fails), expect a mass exodus to Asia (expect millions of westerners to flee to Japan, South Korea, India, Thailand and China) I will be joining it, as if it hates western culture so much, naturally the western culture (and the scientific, military and technical knowledge) will leave it for more friendly shores, where they can speak their own language and write and speak without being burned to death or bombed (or be set upon by vicious mobs of left wing intellectuals/Hamas apologists).
Click to expand...

You dont wanna run to China. Trust me on that one.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never read most of what I read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you in my reply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You replied to my post...so it seemed an obvious assumption...
Click to expand...


Did I say you, your, or yourself? Did I identify you in anyway?


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you in my reply?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You replied to my post...so it seemed an obvious assumption...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say you, your, or yourself? Did I identify you in anyway?
Click to expand...


**sigh**


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You replied to my post...so it seemed an obvious assumption...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say you, your, or yourself? Did I identify you in anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> **sigh**
Click to expand...


And likewise yu reply to my post and I was inturn repling because you replied.


----------



## chanel

Did someone just say that a person who beheads innocent people is simply an "asshole"?  Oh brother. This is why they are so empowered. Allow me to add "apologists" to that asshole list.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MikeK said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why are you afraid of Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who claims he is not afraid of others who have demonstrated their willingness to sacrifice their own lives just to strike at him is a fool or a liar.  Because there is nothing in the world more dangerous and menacing than the man or woman who is ready and willing to die.
> 
> That is a spiritual state of mind the western mentality has trouble comprehending.  As such it is a  deficit which leaves us vulnerable.
Click to expand...


Them being willing to die just makes it easier for us to win.



> The object of war is not to die for your country but to make the other guy die for his.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Zona said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks like Christianity does the same since he knew this was going to happen.  A man of god?  Really?
> 
> I refuse to not blame those murdering bastards who did this but this guy who did this knew what was going to happen, all for what, publicity for his "church"?
> 
> He is as bad as they are and I only hope there is a law that will bite him in the ass for causing murder and for putting our troops in further harm.
> 
> Assholes = the murderers and this idiot and anyone who defends him.
Click to expand...



Funny thing. If he knew this was going to happen people would be dying in every Islamic nation on the planet, and half the world would be in flames. I expected a fatwa calling for his death, not riots that targeted people who had nothing to do with it. I know one thing, I would rather be an asshole defending Jones right to burn whatever he wants than an appeaser who thinks that bullies deserve to get their way for throwing a tantrum.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

chanel said:


> Did someone just say that a person who beheads innocent people is simply an "asshole"?  Oh brother. This is why they are so empowered. Allow me to add "apologists" to that asshole list.



Appeasers and apologists are more afraid of Islam than I will ever be.


----------



## Zona

Zona said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks like Christianity does the same since he knew this was going to happen.  A man of god?  Really?
> 
> I refuse to not blame those *murdering bastards *who did this but this guy who did this knew what was going to happen, all for what, publicity for his "church"?
> 
> He is as bad as they are and I only hope there is a law that will bite him in the ass for causing murder and for putting our troops in further harm.
> 
> Assholes = the *murderers* and this idiot and anyone who defends him.
Click to expand...




chanel said:


> Did someone just say that a person who beheads innocent people is simply an "asshole"?  Oh brother. This is why they are so empowered. Allow me to add "apologists" to that asshole list.



And this is what is wrong with your side.  You see what you want to see.  You really do.

Asshole indeed.


----------



## Bosun

Zona said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks like Christianity does the same since he knew this was going to happen.  A man of god?  Really?
> 
> I refuse to not blame those murdering bastards who did this but this guy who did this knew what was going to happen, all for what, publicity for his "church"?
> 
> He is as bad as they are and I only hope there is a law that will bite him in the ass for causing murder and for putting our troops in further harm.
> 
> Assholes = the murderers and this idiot and anyone who defends him.
Click to expand...


an apologist and/or an appeaser, a do gooder, a good liberal, a misunderstander, and some who do not have a clue would defend the undefendable...   terry was simply a tool used by misunderstanders of islam to whip up simmering rage... someone drawing cartoons of the prophet muhammad (pbuh) would invoke the same response...

should terry have been more discrete about burning a qur'an, yes he should.... is he an asshole, no... is he insensitve, yes....   as far as putting any infidel in harms way, just being an unbeliever is enough.. ask daniel pearl, nick berg, Jack Hensley, Eugene Armstrong, Paul Johnson.  Ask other victims of radial islam rage, Turks, an Egyptian, a Korean, Bulgarians, a British businessman, and a Nepalese, and scores of unbelievers and apostates who have also fallen victim to Islamist terrorists' knives. Ask Dutch filmmaker Theo Van Gogh.  Oh, that is kind of hard because all were killed, gunned down, and/or mutilated at some asinine muslim rage fest......  

Terry is a tool and not the cause.....

In other words, you don't have a clue what you are talking about....


----------



## Bosun

Quantum Windbag said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone just say that a person who beheads innocent people is simply an "asshole"?  Oh brother. This is why they are so empowered. Allow me to add "apologists" to that asshole list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appeasers and apologists are more afraid of Islam than I will ever be.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bosun

Zona said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that Islam causes mental instability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks like Christianity does the same since he knew this was going to happen.  A man of god?  Really?
> 
> I refuse to not blame those *murdering bastards *who did this but this guy who did this knew what was going to happen, all for what, publicity for his "church"?
> 
> He is as bad as they are and I only hope there is a law that will bite him in the ass for causing murder and for putting our troops in further harm.
> 
> Assholes = the *murderers* and this idiot and anyone who defends him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone just say that a person who beheads innocent people is simply an "asshole"?  Oh brother. This is why they are so empowered. Allow me to add "apologists" to that asshole list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is what is wrong with your side.  You see what you want to see.  You really do.
> 
> Asshole indeed.
Click to expand...


nothing wrong with the other side, bro.... go look in the mirror....


----------



## Article 15

Quantum Windbag said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid of Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think you would have an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ask a question I should have the answer to? Did I offer excuses for him burning a Qur'an? I would love to see anything where you think anyone made an excuse for him doing that, While you are looking you will stumble dozens of posts excusing murder because someone burnt a Qur'an, feel free to ignore them since they disturb your view that I am a bigot.
> 
> Again, why are you afraid of Islam?
Click to expand...


You said that the reverend could not have known that people would use his actions as an excuse to murder.  Well now he knows and plans hold this mock trial.  So if/when these people use it as a reason to murder what will your excuse be?

As to your silly question ... between the two of us one has actually manned up, signed the dotted line, and been to war against radical Islam.  The other is you.


----------



## Bosun

I am standing in an echo chamber... I apologize for repeating myself.. BTW, I am not an apologist or appeaser and I am rather insenstive, guess that is a fault that I have...



an apologist and/or an appeaser, a do gooder, a good liberal, a misunderstander, and some who do not have a clue would defend the undefendable...   terry was simply a tool used by misunderstanders of islam to whip up simmering rage... someone drawing cartoons of the prophet muhammad (pbuh) would invoke the same response...

should terry have been more discrete about burning a qur'an, yes he should.... is he an asshole, no... is he insensitve, yes....   as far as putting any infidel in harms way, just being an unbeliever is enough.. ask daniel pearl, nick berg, Jack Hensley, Eugene Armstrong, Paul Johnson.  Ask other victims of radial islam rage, Turks, an Egyptian, a Korean, Bulgarians, a British businessman, and a Nepalese, and scores of unbelievers and apostates who have also fallen victim to Islamist terrorists' knives. Ask Dutch filmmaker Theo Van Gogh.  Oh, that is kind of hard because all were killed, gunned down, and/or mutilated at some asinine muslim rage fest......  

Terry is a tool and not the cause.....

In other words, you don't have a clue what you are talking about....


----------



## Article 15

And QW, I don't think you are a bigot.


----------



## waltky

Benefittin' the Taliban...

*Terry Jones: How his Quran burning helps the Taliban*
_April 4, 2011 - Many Afghans do not realize that US pastor Terry Jones, who held a Quran burning last month, heads a small church whose beliefs are not widely shared, thus fueling anti-foreigner sentiment that benefits the Taliban._


> For the fourth straight day, Afghans protested in response to a US pastor burning a copy of the Quran in Florida. At least 22 people have died, including seven UN workers, as a result of the demonstrations across the country that began Friday.  While the protests seem to be dying down, they&#8217;ve left a mark on Afghanistan. The protests brought a growing anti-foreigner sentiment to the surface that may increase support for the insurgency or, at the very least, put renewed pressure on foreign forces to reduce their presence here.
> 
> Though the Taliban has definitely benefited from the ongoing fallout of the Quran burning incident, the violent reaction came from average Afghans who may or may not support the Taliban or other insurgent groups.  In speaking with Afghans about the incident, it&#8217;s surprised me how many people support the spirit of the protests. No one I&#8217;ve talked to supports the killings of the UN workers. But even well-educated, informed Afghans tell me that it&#8217;s good that people are speaking out against the desecration of the Quran.
> 
> Much of the support stems from the inability of many people here to contextualize the March 20 Quran burning. A translator who works for a fellow journalist here in Kabul did not know that Florida pastor Terry Jones was the same person who threatened to burn the Quran last September.  This led to the perception that many Americans share his beliefs, even if he heads a small church of about 30 people who have so little support that they&#8217;ve had to sell their furniture on eBay to stay afloat. Mr. Jones is now trying to sell the church property.
> 
> MORE



See also:

*Afghans Protest Quran Burning for Fifth Day*
_April 05, 2011 - For the fifth day, Afghans have taken to the streets to protest the burning of a Quran by Florida pastor Terry Jones. Since the initial eruption of violence in Mazar-i-Sharif on Friday, about 20 people are estimated to have died._


> The burning of the Muslim holy book by the pastor in southern U.S. state of Florida has evoked angry and sometimes violent protests across Afghanistan for a fifth day.  The reasons for the outrage are complex and, for many, go well beyond the incident.  An estimated 1,000 demonstrators gathered in the Afghan capital, Kabul, to show their anger as well as their grievances.  Some reports indicate the anger has been fanned by elements who want to see failure in the upcoming transition to Afghan security control of the provinces.
> 
> But many critics of the government and the international security forces say the situation was badly mismanaged and could have been avoided.  Some point to the fact that President Hamid Karzai escalated the situation by publicly condemning the burning a few days after the Florida incident.  Since then,  Karzai has been outspoken in his demands for punishment for Jones, with no mention of any legal process.
> 
> The director of the American Institute for Afghan Studies in Kabul, Mohammed Omar Sharifi, says perception is also a key problem. "The way the whole Terry Jones case was projected in Afghanistan was, 'We did not hear much about the condemnation, the huge condemnation of his action in the American society.'  If the Afghans hear that I think they will react differently," he said.
> 
> On Sunday, General David Petraeus, Commander of the International Forces, made this statement regarding the Quran burning.  "We condemn the action of an individual in the United States who burned a Holy Quran.  That action was hateful, it was intolerant and it was extremely disrespectful,&#8221; Petraeus states. &#8220;We condemn it in the strongest manner possible."  U.S. President Barack Obama also came out against the Quran burning, but said nothing justified the violence and the deaths caused by the attack on a U.N. compound during protests in Mazar-i-Sharif.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Colin

Quantum Windbag said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is the Pastor of a Christian church.
> 
> And the world sees him as a Christian leader and representative of Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, Sunni. Outside of the US this man is certainly not seen as a man of God. Most see him for what he is. A publicity-seeking moron with a personal agenda of hatred. He knew exactly what consequences he was aiming to produce. I would even suggest he is deeply satisfied that people have died since he can claim it proves his point. He is no better than the Islamic fundamentalist bigots he condemns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another supporter of terrorism. Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?
Click to expand...


You ignorant moron! Me, a supporter of terrorism! You are just a mouth flapping twat with a huge streak of bigotry running through you. Who said burning a book is as bad as killing someone. If you fuckingwell read the post instead of putting words in MY mouth you would see I said nothing of the sort. For the benefit of fools like you, who don't bother to read or understand what others say, I will repeat myself. I said that Jones knew what situation he would evoke with his koran burning. Now tell me where that says or implies that I am a terrorist supporter.

Another thing, I have worn my country's uniform and fought against terrorism, as is one of my close family members currently fighting against terrorism. What the fuck are you doing about it? Apart from sitting on your arse flapping that oversized orifice?


----------



## Douger

manifold said:


> Florida preacher Terry Jones burns Koran in bizarre 'trial and execution' in front of a crowd of ... 30 people | Mail Online
> 
> No doubt things are far more dangerous for the troops in Afghanistan today than they were a week ago.


I think I'll saw some blocks of shit wood and hand paint ' Holy Koran" on them and take a hike up the volcano and toss them in the pit. I'll get me ona them thar YouTube channels and post the event ! 
Fucking flag waving idiots.


----------



## Colin

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Another supporter of terrorism.* Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?
> 
> 
> 
> You're an asshole, plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whats plain and simple is that you and anyone else who compares the burning of a book to the killing of innocent people, are assholes.
Click to expand...


Show me where she has COMPARED the burning of a book to killing people...or are YOU another of the mentally challenged arseholes who invent things about others regardless of what they say or mean!


----------



## Colin

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then the builders and funders of the 9/11 mosque will be no better when muslims are killed.
> Who will you blame then?
> 
> 
> 
> I can only blame your stupidity on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I see you will blame the killers of muslims but any muslims that kill they are not to be blamed.
Click to expand...


Are you normally as thick and stupid as you sound right now...or are you making an exception for this thread?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Colin said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an asshole, plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No whats plain and simple is that you and anyone else who compares the burning of a book to the killing of innocent people, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where she has COMPARED the burning of a book to killing people...or are YOU another of the mentally challenged arseholes who invent things about others regardless of what they say or mean!
Click to expand...


Let's look at what was said 


Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, Sunni. Outside of the US this man is certainly not seen as a man of God. Most see him for what he is. A publicity-seeking moron with a personal agenda of hatred. He knew exactly what consequences he was aiming to produce. I would even suggest he is deeply satisfied that people have died since he can claim it proves his point. He is no better than the Islamic fundamentalist bigots he condemns.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Another supporter of terrorism.* Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an asshole, plain and simple.
Click to expand...

move along now


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Colin said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only blame your stupidity on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I see you will blame the killers of muslims but any muslims that kill they are not to be blamed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you normally as thick and stupid as you sound right now...or are you making an exception for this thread?
Click to expand...


What ever you think I am still ten times smarter than you.


----------



## Colin

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I see you will blame the killers of muslims but any muslims that kill they are not to be blamed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you normally as thick and stupid as you sound right now...or are you making an exception for this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you think I am still ten times smarter than you.
Click to expand...


Yep. That's precisely the response one expects from a tool!


----------



## Colin

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No whats plain and simple is that you and anyone else who compares the burning of a book to the killing of innocent people, are assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where she has COMPARED the burning of a book to killing people...or are YOU another of the mentally challenged arseholes who invent things about others regardless of what they say or mean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's look at what was said
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Another supporter of terrorism.* Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an asshole, plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> move along now
Click to expand...


Still trying to distort what she has said. She is certainly right. You really are an asshole!


----------



## Caroljo

Colin said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, Sunni. Outside of the US this man is certainly not seen as a man of God. Most see him for what he is. A publicity-seeking moron with a personal agenda of hatred. He knew exactly what consequences he was aiming to produce. I would even suggest he is deeply satisfied that people have died since he can claim it proves his point. He is no better than the Islamic fundamentalist bigots he condemns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another supporter of terrorism. Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignorant moron! Me, a supporter of terrorism! You are just a mouth flapping twat with a huge streak of bigotry running through you. Who said burning a book is as bad as killing someone. If you fuckingwell read the post instead of putting words in MY mouth you would see I said nothing of the sort. For the benefit of fools like you, who don't bother to read or understand what others say, I will repeat myself. I said that Jones knew what situation he would evoke with his koran burning. Now tell me where that says or implies that I am a terrorist supporter.
> 
> Another thing, I have worn my country's uniform and fought against terrorism, as is one of my close family members currently fighting against terrorism. What the fuck are you doing about it? Apart from sitting on your arse flapping that oversized orifice?
Click to expand...


It drives me crazy when people say someone like Jones represents Christianity!!! He is NOT a true Christian...he's a nut case!  What really gets me is, when he planned on doing this the first time all kinds of people tried talking him out of it...telling him what it would do, but yet he did it now anyway!  Nobody can say he didn't know what the results would be!  Ok...I'm all for freedom of speech, but you also just DON'T go into a movie theater and yell FIRE!  
Thank you Colin for your service!  When someone like Jones has such disregard for our service people (or any people) it just makes me fume...he knows that he put them all in huge danger by doing this.  My son is in training right now in Army Special Forces (why couldn't he have grown up to be a veteranarian or something else SAFE???)...and he loves it.  He has several good friends in Afghanistan now.  We need to keep them all in constant prayer.....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Colin said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where she has COMPARED the burning of a book to killing people...or are YOU another of the mentally challenged arseholes who invent things about others regardless of what they say or mean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's look at what was said
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an asshole, plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> move along now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still trying to distort what she has said. She is certainly right. You really are an asshole!
Click to expand...


How did I destort what was said? I post unlike what you did the beginning of the conversation. You are the one that is distorting what was said 



> Show me where she has COMPARED the burning of a book to killing people...or are YOU another of the mentally challenged arseholes who invent things about others regardless of what they say or mean!



You are what you called me.
Now move along chump.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Colin said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you normally as thick and stupid as you sound right now...or are you making an exception for this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you think I am still ten times smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. That's precisely the response one expects from a tool!
Click to expand...


TOOL one need to understand what they are supporting before they can call someone a tool. Do you know what you are supporting, TOOL?


----------



## Ravi

Colin said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where she has COMPARED the burning of a book to killing people...or are YOU another of the mentally challenged arseholes who invent things about others regardless of what they say or mean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's look at what was said
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an asshole, plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> move along now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still trying to distort what she has said. She is certainly right. You really are an asshole!
Click to expand...

I guess calling QW an asshole for claiming you support terrorism means I support terrorism. 

Bugreb isn't the sharpest tool in the toolbox. In fact he might just be the toolbox.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's look at what was said
> 
> move along now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to distort what she has said. She is certainly right. You really are an asshole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess calling QW an asshole for claiming you support terrorism means I support terrorism.
> 
> Bugreb isn't the sharpest tool in the toolbox. In fact he might just be the toolbox.
Click to expand...


The idiot that thinks burning a book is equal to killing a people.


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to distort what she has said. She is certainly right. You really are an asshole!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess calling QW an asshole for claiming you support terrorism means I support terrorism.
> 
> Bugreb isn't the sharpest tool in the toolbox. In fact he might just be the toolbox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idiot that thinks burning a book is equal to killing a people.
Click to expand...

No, I don't but you can keep lying as you normally do.


----------



## Colin

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's look at what was said
> 
> move along now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to distort what she has said. She is certainly right. You really are an asshole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did I destort what was said? I post unlike what you did the beginning of the conversation. You are the one that is distorting what was said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where she has COMPARED the burning of a book to killing people...or are YOU another of the mentally challenged arseholes who invent things about others regardless of what they say or mean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are what you called me.
> Now move along chump.
Click to expand...


Chump eh. That's a laugh. You can't even spell 'distort' correctly or construct a proper sentence, so what sort of a double chump does that make you!  You know something, I strongly suggest you borrow the communial brain cell you obviously share with the likes of Tank and others before you make any further posts. Unless of course you mean to carry on looking like the eternal fool.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Colin said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, Sunni. Outside of the US this man is certainly not seen as a man of God. Most see him for what he is. A publicity-seeking moron with a personal agenda of hatred. He knew exactly what consequences he was aiming to produce. I would even suggest he is deeply satisfied that people have died since he can claim it proves his point. He is no better than the Islamic fundamentalist bigots he condemns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another supporter of terrorism. Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignorant moron! Me, a supporter of terrorism! You are just a mouth flapping twat with a huge streak of bigotry running through you. Who said burning a book is as bad as killing someone. If you fuckingwell read the post instead of putting words in MY mouth you would see I said nothing of the sort. For the benefit of fools like you, who don't bother to read or understand what others say, I will repeat myself. I said that Jones knew what situation he would evoke with his koran burning. Now tell me where that says or implies that I am a terrorist supporter.
> 
> Another thing, I have worn my country's uniform and fought against terrorism, as is one of my close family members currently fighting against terrorism. What the fuck are you doing about it? Apart from sitting on your arse flapping that oversized orifice?
Click to expand...


Your words in your post clearly stated that he is no better than the people that committed murder because he burned a book. That means your argument is that the act of burning his own book on his own property no different than terrorism. You are supporting terrorism by making that argument because you are making it the moral equivalent of insulting someone. If you do not like your position I suggest you change it, yelling  at me and calling me names will only make you look silly.

By the way, I am not the bigot here. You are the one that is arguing that some idiot in Florida is controlling the rioters in Afghanistan. Does he have some sort of mind control device, or are they just so sub human that they are incapable of rational thought? Is that why they think killing random people that did nothing to them is justified because someone halfway around the world burned a book?

If you, and the others that think Jones is responsible for this, had any brains at all you would realize how demeaning and arrogant that attitude is, and wash your mouths out with soap for thinking it.

Guess what, I have worn the uniform too. If Jones had done this while I was in the service I would have been willing to fight for his right to do it. The man burned a fucking book for God's sake. These are the same people that sent a young woman into hiding over a joke about Everybody Draw Mohammad Day. Why the fuck should I care that they get upset about a book if they want to act like children? At least I accord them the respect of being responsible for their own decisions, unlike you. I am not the bigot.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Colin said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an asshole, plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No whats plain and simple is that you and anyone else who compares the burning of a book to the killing of innocent people, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where she has COMPARED the burning of a book to killing people...or are YOU another of the mentally challenged arseholes who invent things about others regardless of what they say or mean!
Click to expand...


Read the fucking thread. You did it yourself, and then went off on me when I called you on it. The people pointing out the truth are not the mentally challenged ones here.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Caroljo said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another supporter of terrorism. Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant moron! Me, a supporter of terrorism! You are just a mouth flapping twat with a huge streak of bigotry running through you. Who said burning a book is as bad as killing someone. If you fuckingwell read the post instead of putting words in MY mouth you would see I said nothing of the sort. For the benefit of fools like you, who don't bother to read or understand what others say, I will repeat myself. I said that Jones knew what situation he would evoke with his koran burning. Now tell me where that says or implies that I am a terrorist supporter.
> 
> Another thing, I have worn my country's uniform and fought against terrorism, as is one of my close family members currently fighting against terrorism. What the fuck are you doing about it? Apart from sitting on your arse flapping that oversized orifice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It drives me crazy when people say someone like Jones represents Christianity!!! He is NOT a true Christian...he's a nut case!  What really gets me is, when he planned on doing this the first time all kinds of people tried talking him out of it...telling him what it would do, but yet he did it now anyway!  Nobody can say he didn't know what the results would be!  Ok...I'm all for freedom of speech, but you also just DON'T go into a movie theater and yell FIRE!
> Thank you Colin for your service!  When someone like Jones has such disregard for our service people (or any people) it just makes me fume...he knows that he put them all in huge danger by doing this.  My son is in training right now in Army Special Forces (why couldn't he have grown up to be a veteranarian or something else SAFE???)...and he loves it.  He has several good friends in Afghanistan now.  We need to keep them all in constant prayer.....
Click to expand...


I have read this entire thread and the only people that have said that Jones represents Christianity are the ones who are claiming that he is no better than the people that murder innocent people. Do you really want to lump yourself into that group, and say that burning books is the moral equivalent of murder on the KKK burning a cross on someone's lawn? Do you honestly believe that Jones burning a book is the same as murder? Or that the rioters are incapable of thinking for themselves, and that they had no choice but to do what they did?

If so, you are a bigot.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's look at what was said
> 
> move along now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to distort what she has said. She is certainly right. You really are an asshole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess calling QW an asshole for claiming you support terrorism means I support terrorism.
> 
> Bugreb isn't the sharpest tool in the toolbox. In fact he might just be the toolbox.
Click to expand...


I already explained to you why you support terrorism. I also thanked you for calling me an asshole, but I am willing to do it again since you bring it up. I think anyone that is considered an asshole by a person who supports terrorism must be doing something right.


----------



## Ravi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to distort what she has said. She is certainly right. You really are an asshole!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess calling QW an asshole for claiming you support terrorism means I support terrorism.
> 
> Bugreb isn't the sharpest tool in the toolbox. In fact he might just be the toolbox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already explained to you why you support terrorism. I also thanked you for calling me an asshole, but I am willing to do it again since you bring it up. I think anyone that is considered an asshole by a person who supports terrorism must be doing something right.
Click to expand...

If anyone at USMB supports terrorism it is you with your constant whining about TSA looking at your pathetic self.

boo hoo, what a bigot you are.


----------



## JWBooth

NOW????

Some preacher in Florida burns a book and people are concerned about their being in peril now?
For seventy years every halfwit with over 50% of the votes cast by less than a third of the eligible adult population has sent troops somewhere to be shot at by the indigenous peoples of those places and nitwits suddenly get their tit in a wringer over a dumbass and his book burning?

Fucking open up those cobweb muddled brains.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know......he tried to do this last year, and when he finally comprehended the problems it would cause, he decided against it.

Now?  He's looking to drum up some publicity and see if he can get another free ride to NYC.

No, putting people at risk because of stupidity (like he's done), is akin to shouting "fire" in a crowded theater when there isn't one.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess calling QW an asshole for claiming you support terrorism means I support terrorism.
> 
> Bugreb isn't the sharpest tool in the toolbox. In fact he might just be the toolbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idiot that thinks burning a book is equal to killing a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't but you can keep lying as you normally do.
Click to expand...


Explain why you called Quantum Windbag an asshole for pointing out that people are equating the burning of a book with the killing of people?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Colin said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to distort what she has said. She is certainly right. You really are an asshole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I destort what was said? I post unlike what you did the beginning of the conversation. You are the one that is distorting what was said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where she has COMPARED the burning of a book to killing people...or are YOU another of the mentally challenged arseholes who invent things about others regardless of what they say or mean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are what you called me.
> Now move along chump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chump eh. That's a laugh. You can't even spell 'distort' correctly or construct a proper sentence, so what sort of a double chump does that make you!  You know something, I strongly suggest you borrow the communial brain cell you obviously share with the likes of Tank and others before you make any further posts. Unless of course you mean to carry on looking like the eternal fool.
Click to expand...


asswipe stain the neg you just got was for comparing me to tank .


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idiot that thinks burning a book is equal to killing a people.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't but you can keep lying as you normally do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain why you called Quantum Windbag an asshole for pointing out that people are equating the burning of a book with the killing of people?
Click to expand...

No one said they were the same thing, but that's not why I called him an asshole. Can you follow a thread or do you just hang around to display your ignorance?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Little Rebecca hangs out here to throw childish tantrums Ravi.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't but you can keep lying as you normally do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain why you called Quantum Windbag an asshole for pointing out that people are equating the burning of a book with the killing of people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said they were the same thing, but that's not why I called him an asshole. Can you follow a thread or do you just hang around to display your ignorance?
Click to expand...


Here's the post you called him an asshole


Quantum Windbag said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is the Pastor of a Christian church.
> 
> And the world sees him as a Christian leader and representative of Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, Sunni. Outside of the US this man is certainly not seen as a man of God. Most see him for what he is. A publicity-seeking moron with a personal agenda of hatred. He knew exactly what consequences he was aiming to produce. I would even suggest he is deeply satisfied that people have died since he can claim it proves his point. He is no better than the Islamic fundamentalist bigots he condemns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another supporter of terrorism. Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?
Click to expand...





> Another supporter of terrorism. Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?



Your reply was ?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> Little Rebecca hangs out here to throw childish tantrums Ravi.



Sea bitch I guess you can't read your stupid is showing. I haven't insulted her but she has slung a few insults to me and others in this thread. Stop being a hypocrite.


----------



## Colin

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did I destort what was said? I post unlike what you did the beginning of the conversation. You are the one that is distorting what was said
> 
> 
> 
> You are what you called me.
> Now move along chump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chump eh. That's a laugh. You can't even spell 'distort' correctly or construct a proper sentence, so what sort of a double chump does that make you!  You know something, I strongly suggest you borrow the communial brain cell you obviously share with the likes of Tank and others before you make any further posts. Unless of course you mean to carry on looking like the eternal fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> asswipe stain the neg you just got was for comparing me to tank .
Click to expand...


 And you get more back arsehole! And I must admit, you do bear a lot of similarities with Tank!


----------



## Colin

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't but you can keep lying as you normally do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain why you called Quantum Windbag an asshole for pointing out that people are equating the burning of a book with the killing of people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said they were the same thing, but that's not why I called him an asshole.* Can you follow a thread or do you just hang around to display your ignorance?*
Click to expand...


I do believe the answer to those two is no and yes, in that order!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Colin said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chump eh. That's a laugh. You can't even spell 'distort' correctly or construct a proper sentence, so what sort of a double chump does that make you!  You know something, I strongly suggest you borrow the communial brain cell you obviously share with the likes of Tank and others before you make any further posts. Unless of course you mean to carry on looking like the eternal fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asswipe stain the neg you just got was for comparing me to tank .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you get more back arsehole! And I must admit, you do bear a lot of similarities with Tank!
Click to expand...


I will neg you again fuck face. You can bet your life on it.


----------



## Colin

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> asswipe stain the neg you just got was for comparing me to tank .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you get more back arsehole! And I must admit, you do bear a lot of similarities with Tank!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will neg you again fuck face. You can bet your life on it.
Click to expand...


hahahahaha! Do so baby boy! You'll get double back each time. Boy what a thicko you are.


----------



## idb

People...people...what's happening to us...look at us....we're attacking each other...Terry Jones has won...!!!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Colin said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you get more back arsehole! And I must admit, you do bear a lot of similarities with Tank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will neg you again fuck face. You can bet your life on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahahahaha! Do so baby boy! You'll get double back each time. Boy what a thicko you are.
Click to expand...


I really do not care your number is mine.


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain why you called Quantum Windbag an asshole for pointing out that people are equating the burning of a book with the killing of people?
> 
> 
> 
> No one said they were the same thing, but that's not why I called him an asshole. Can you follow a thread or do you just hang around to display your ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the post you called him an asshole
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another supporter of terrorism. Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another supporter of terrorism. Why is burning a book as bad as killing people who are there trying to help you? Did Jones use the book to burn some random UN workers at the stake and someone forgot to mention that to the rest of the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your reply was ?
Click to expand...

Do you have a point or are we just being treated to more of your idiocy?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rav desn't like me negging her boy friend  Colin  for lying. You ass wipe do realize that violates board rules for gang negs.

Hi, you have received -509 reputation points from Ravi.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
wus

Regards,
Ravi

Rep System Guidelines: 
Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism. Abuse of the system (repeated neg repping of the same person without cause or positive rep "trading" among users) will not be tolerated. Rep system abuse will result in warnings to cease. Continued abuse will result in random acts of rep manipulation of abusers by admins. Abuse the system, and we will mercilessly toy with you.


----------



## idb

Look at him...he's laughing his tits off!


----------



## Colin

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Rav desn't like me negging her boy friend  Colin  for lying. You ass wipe do realize that violates board rules for gang negs.
> 
> Hi, you have received -509 reputation points from Ravi.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> wus
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi
> 
> Rep System Guidelines:
> Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism. Abuse of the system (*repeated neg repping of the same person without cause *or positive rep "trading" among users) will not be tolerated. Rep system abuse will result in warnings to cease. Continued abuse will result in random acts of rep manipulation of abusers by admins. Abuse the system, and we will mercilessly toy with you.



Lol! You're even dumber than I gave you credit for, country boy!



bigrebnc1775 said:


> *I will neg you again fuck face. You can bet your life on it*.



What was it you were saying about the rules, dumbfuck!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Colin said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rav desn't like me negging her boy friend  Colin  for lying. You ass wipe do realize that violates board rules for gang negs.
> 
> Hi, you have received -509 reputation points from Ravi.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> wus
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi
> 
> Rep System Guidelines:
> Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism. Abuse of the system (*repeated neg repping of the same person without cause *or positive rep "trading" among users) will not be tolerated. Rep system abuse will result in warnings to cease. Continued abuse will result in random acts of rep manipulation of abusers by admins. Abuse the system, and we will mercilessly toy with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! You're even dumber than I gave you credit for, country boy!
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I will neg you again fuck face. You can bet your life on it*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was it you were saying about the rules, dumbfuck!
Click to expand...


Read the rules yourself dumbfuck



> repeated neg repping of the same person without cause


WhenI neg you I will have cause to do so.
Ravi didn't she negged me because I negged you for comparing me to tank.


----------



## Immanuel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rav desn't like me negging her boy friend  Colin  for lying. You ass wipe do realize that violates board rules for gang negs.
> 
> Hi, you have received -509 reputation points from Ravi.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> wus
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi
> 
> Rep System Guidelines:
> Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism. Abuse of the system (*repeated neg repping of the same person without cause *or positive rep "trading" among users) will not be tolerated. Rep system abuse will result in warnings to cease. Continued abuse will result in random acts of rep manipulation of abusers by admins. Abuse the system, and we will mercilessly toy with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! You're even dumber than I gave you credit for, country boy!
> 
> 
> 
> What was it you were saying about the rules, dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the rules yourself dumbfuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repeated neg repping of the same person without cause
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WhenI neg you I will have cause to do so.
> Ravi didn't she negged me *because* I negged you for comparing me to tank.
Click to expand...


Psst!  There's cause there.

Just saying.

Immie


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! You're even dumber than I gave you credit for, country boy!
> 
> 
> 
> What was it you were saying about the rules, dumbfuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rules yourself dumbfuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repeated neg repping of the same person without cause
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WhenI neg you I will have cause to do so.
> Ravi didn't she negged me *because* I negged you for comparing me to tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Psst!  There's cause there.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


PSST how did ravi have cause to neg me? Colin's a viel lying sack of shit if he tries to compare me to tank.


----------



## idb

Mwahahahahahaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Immanuel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rules yourself dumbfuck
> 
> 
> WhenI neg you I will have cause to do so.
> Ravi didn't she negged me *because* I negged you for comparing me to tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psst!  There's cause there.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PSST how did ravi have cause to neg me? Colin's a viel lying sack of shit if he tries to compare me to tank.
Click to expand...


You used the word, because, that was her reason.  She negged you cause you negged Colin.  She had a reason.  Whether or not it was a good reason is a different question.

Immie


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psst!  There's cause there.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSST how did ravi have cause to neg me? Colin's a viel lying sack of shit if he tries to compare me to tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You used the word, because, that was her reason.  She negged you cause you negged Colin.  She had a reason.  Whether or not it was a good reason is a different question.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Thats not the intent of the neg system.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little Rebecca hangs out here to throw childish tantrums Ravi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea bitch I guess you can't read your stupid is showing. I haven't insulted her but she has slung a few insults to me and others in this thread. Stop being a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


Listen you flapping twat lipped sperm drooling colon jousting retarded troll, I was actually trying to be nice to you by calling you Little Rebecca, because right now, you're just acting like a child in a tantrum because someone said you were ugly.

Get over yourself ya fat doughy bastard.


----------



## Immanuel

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PSST how did ravi have cause to neg me? Colin's a viel lying sack of shit if he tries to compare me to tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You used the word, because, that was her reason.  She negged you cause you negged Colin.  She had a reason.  Whether or not it was a good reason is a different question.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats not the intent of the neg system.
Click to expand...


I don't know.  I don't use it.  Honestly, I find it kind of childish.  I have no problem with pos repping someone basically to tell them thanks for something they said.  When someone angers me, I'd rather not give them the satisfaction of knowing that they got to me that much.

If I reply to them in a post calling them a f'ing idiot, they don't really know that I'm not sitting back and laughing at them, but if I get pissed off enough to neg them, then it means they really touched a nerve.

Hell, even when I receive a neg, I typically reply with a "thanks for the rep, glad to know I got to someone with your intelligence level" kind of reply.  Now, don't ask what I think that level is, cause, I'm not telling.  

Everyone uses the rep system somewhat differently.

Immie


----------



## taichiliberal

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he wouldn't. What he did fits none of the criteria of inciting to riot.
> 
> Not that I would expect you to grasp anything beyond a sound bite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Quantum(ly Stupid) Windbag strikes again.
> 
> Learn to READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY, my dim Windbag.  I wrote, "... *If *this were a *totally domestic *situation".  Now, put on your socks and shoes, toddle over to your local police precinct, and ask them to explain to you why and how a person can be arrested for inciting a riot.  Or do some honest research yourself, as your personal opinion isn't worth a Quantum Windbag.
> 
> But if you refuse to do such, and repeat your Quantum Windbag ignorance, I'll gladly educate you on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can this to your limited brain.
> 
> In order to be guilty of inciting a riot you have to intend to have the people you are talking to go out and cause a riot, or you have to have say something that causes an immediate and imminent reaction among the people you are talking to. Someone actually posted the definition of inciting to riot in this thread before you posted your stupidity.
> 
> This does not meet those requirements, even if it was totally domestic.
Click to expand...


You have a group of people who have publicly stated that they do not tolerate public mocking/desecration of their religion in any shape, form or matter...and will physically react to those who think they are just fooling.

Some asshole decides to call their bluff, and purposely commits the most outrageous insult to said group in a highly publicized way....and they react as they promised.

You do this in Anytown, USA, and after the riot the cops run EVERYONE into the local precinct jail.

Now, go be a Windbag somewhere else.


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Rav desn't like me negging her boy friend  Colin  for lying. You ass wipe do realize that violates board rules for gang negs.
> 
> Hi, you have received -509 reputation points from Ravi.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> wus
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi
> 
> Rep System Guidelines:
> Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism. Abuse of the system (repeated neg repping of the same person without cause or positive rep "trading" among users) will not be tolerated. Rep system abuse will result in warnings to cease. Continued abuse will result in random acts of rep manipulation of abusers by admins. Abuse the system, and we will mercilessly toy with you.


Whiner....there's no gang rep, that's just your paranoia.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't but you can keep lying as you normally do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain why you called Quantum Windbag an asshole for pointing out that people are equating the burning of a book with the killing of people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said they were the same thing, but that's not why I called him an asshole. Can you follow a thread or do you just hang around to display your ignorance?
Click to expand...


Colin did, and you called me an asshole because I pointed out it is not like burning a cross either.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

taichiliberal said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Quantum(ly Stupid) Windbag strikes again.
> 
> Learn to READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY, my dim Windbag.  I wrote, "... *If *this were a *totally domestic *situation".  Now, put on your socks and shoes, toddle over to your local police precinct, and ask them to explain to you why and how a person can be arrested for inciting a riot.  Or do some honest research yourself, as your personal opinion isn't worth a Quantum Windbag.
> 
> But if you refuse to do such, and repeat your Quantum Windbag ignorance, I'll gladly educate you on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can this to your limited brain.
> 
> In order to be guilty of inciting a riot you have to intend to have the people you are talking to go out and cause a riot, or you have to have say something that causes an immediate and imminent reaction among the people you are talking to. Someone actually posted the definition of inciting to riot in this thread before you posted your stupidity.
> 
> This does not meet those requirements, even if it was totally domestic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a group of people who have publicly stated that they do not tolerate public mocking/desecration of their religion in any shape, form or matter...and will physically react to those who think they are just fooling.
> 
> Some asshole decides to call their bluff, and purposely commits the most outrageous insult to said group in a highly publicized way....and they react as they promised.
> 
> You do this in Anytown, USA, and after the riot the cops run EVERYONE into the local precinct jail.
> 
> Now, go be a Windbag somewhere else.
Click to expand...


Umm.

It has to happen in the same city and at the same time. If it does not it is not inciting to riot. Even if it had been totally domestic, and we further assume it happened in the exact same city, it does not count because it happened 10 fucking days later. If the cops run him into jail for it they will be facing a lawsuit for false arrest and abuse of power, which they will loose.

I am curious about something. Is the reason you call yourself taichiliberal and then make such stupid posts because you are actually Lindsey Graham?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little Rebecca hangs out here to throw childish tantrums Ravi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea bitch I guess you can't read your stupid is showing. I haven't insulted her but she has slung a few insults to me and others in this thread. Stop being a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


Sea bitch were you drunk when you negged me for this post?

Hi, you have received -99 reputation points from ABikerSailor.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
Hey fuckwit.....when is your pud swallowing, colon jousting, cum dumpster self gonna finally figure out how to be polite? Negged for being a \'tard.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain why you called Quantum Windbag an asshole for pointing out that people are equating the burning of a book with the killing of people?
> 
> 
> 
> No one said they were the same thing, but that's not why I called him an asshole. Can you follow a thread or do you just hang around to display your ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colin did, and you called me an asshole because I pointed out it is not like burning a cross either.
Click to expand...


Yep, and she negged me for defending you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rav desn't like me negging her boy friend  Colin  for lying. You ass wipe do realize that violates board rules for gang negs.
> 
> Hi, you have received -509 reputation points from Ravi.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> wus
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi
> 
> Rep System Guidelines:
> Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism. Abuse of the system (repeated neg repping of the same person without cause or positive rep "trading" among users) will not be tolerated. Rep system abuse will result in warnings to cease. Continued abuse will result in random acts of rep manipulation of abusers by admins. Abuse the system, and we will mercilessly toy with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Whiner....there's no gang rep, that's just your paranoia.
Click to expand...


You negged me for negging Colin because he compared me to tank. You had no reason to do that unless it was in retaliation for the neg I gave him.


----------



## chanel

> Burning a copy of the Koran is morally equivalent to flying a plane into the World Trade Center and equally eternally damnable.
> 
> That's essentially the fatwa of Time magazine's Joe Klein in an April 1 blog post at the magazine's Swampland blog.
> 
> Klein was condemning Florida pastor Terry Jones's "trial" and subsequent burning of a Koran which allegedly have sparked a murderous rampage against UN workers in Afghanistan last week:
> 
> *There should be no confusion about this: Jones's act was murderous as any suicide bomber's. If there is a hell, he's just guaranteed himself an afterlifetime membership.
> 
> *



Read more: NewsBusters Archive | NewsBusters.org


----------



## Quantum Windbag

chanel said:


> Burning a copy of the Koran is morally equivalent to flying a plane into the World Trade Center and equally eternally damnable.
> 
> That's essentially the fatwa of Time magazine's Joe Klein in an April 1 blog post at the magazine's Swampland blog.
> 
> Klein was condemning Florida pastor Terry Jones's "trial" and subsequent burning of a Koran which allegedly have sparked a murderous rampage against UN workers in Afghanistan last week:
> 
> *There should be no confusion about this: Jones's act was murderous as any suicide bomber's. If there is a hell, he's just guaranteed himself an afterlifetime membership.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: NewsBusters Archive | NewsBusters.org
Click to expand...


And people keep telling me that no one is saying that, even when they do.

Tell me, is this guy also a hateful murderer, or is he just desperate for a smoke?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH_SSCVyJ0Q]YouTube - Smoking a Hand rolled Cigarette[/ame]


----------



## taichiliberal

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can this to your limited brain.
> 
> In order to be guilty of inciting a riot you have to intend to have the people you are talking to go out and cause a riot, or you have to have say something that causes an immediate and imminent reaction among the people you are talking to. Someone actually posted the definition of inciting to riot in this thread before you posted your stupidity.
> 
> This does not meet those requirements, even if it was totally domestic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a group of people who have publicly stated that they do not tolerate public mocking/desecration of their religion in any shape, form or matter...and will physically react to those who think they are just fooling.
> 
> Some asshole decides to call their bluff, and purposely commits the most outrageous insult to said group in a highly publicized way....and they react as they promised.
> 
> You do this in Anytown, USA, and after the riot the cops run EVERYONE into the local precinct jail.
> 
> Now, go be a Windbag somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm.
> 
> It has to happen in the same city and at the same time. If it does not it is not inciting to riot. Even if it had been totally domestic, and we further assume it happened in the exact same city, it does not count because it happened 10 fucking days later. If the cops run him into jail for it they will be facing a lawsuit for false arrest and abuse of power, which they will loose.
> 
> No shit sherlock....which is why I initially stated that since Jones bullhorned here in the USA, and the thugs murdered folk half way around the world, Jones is guilty of NOTHING other than being an asshole.  Nothing I stated indicated otherwise, so you've wasted time and space trying to be a clever and condescending Windbag.
> 
> I am curious about something. Is the reason you call yourself taichiliberal and then make such stupid posts because you are actually Lindsey Graham?
Click to expand...


And since I (once again) demonstrated above the inability for this Windbag to read carefully and comprehensively, or to THINK AND REVIEW what others have stated before typing his Quantum dreck, I leave him to look foolish with his false sense of accomplishment and subsequent childish attempt at insult.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

taichiliberal said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a group of people who have publicly stated that they do not tolerate public mocking/desecration of their religion in any shape, form or matter...and will physically react to those who think they are just fooling.
> 
> Some asshole decides to call their bluff, and purposely commits the most outrageous insult to said group in a highly publicized way....and they react as they promised.
> 
> You do this in Anytown, USA, and after the riot the cops run EVERYONE into the local precinct jail.
> 
> Now, go be a Windbag somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm.
> 
> It has to happen in the same city and at the same time. If it does not it is not inciting to riot. Even if it had been totally domestic, and we further assume it happened in the exact same city, it does not count because it happened 10 fucking days later. If the cops run him into jail for it they will be facing a lawsuit for false arrest and abuse of power, which they will loose.
> 
> No shit sherlock....which is why I initially stated that since Jones bullhorned here in the USA, and the thugs murdered folk half way around the world, Jones is guilty of NOTHING other than being an asshole.  Nothing I stated indicated otherwise, so you've wasted time and space trying to be a clever and condescending Windbag.
> 
> I am curious about something. Is the reason you call yourself taichiliberal and then make such stupid posts because you are actually Lindsey Graham?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And since I (once again) demonstrated above the inability for this Windbag to read carefully and comprehensively, or to THINK AND REVIEW what others have stated before typing his Quantum dreck, I leave him to look foolish with his false sense of accomplishment and subsequent childish attempt at insult.
Click to expand...


So, when you said that if this had been purely domestic he would have been arrested for inciting a riot you actually meant that he was completely innocent of anything at all?

Got it.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Cheaper and  easier to  burn a  page a day. 
You can not win the hearts  and mind's of those who believe it is their divine right to  kill you for disbelief .


----------



## Bosun

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Cheaper and  easier to  burn a  page a day.
> You can not win the hearts  and mind's of those who believe it is their divine right to  kill you for disbelief .


true words spoken bro...  the western world has reached an impasse.  they cannot move forward, they cannot move backward, and they do not have enough sense to get out of the way...

my brother, islam has a resilience that the western world cannot fathom...  it will be interesting to the the coming caliphate that will spread from the east to the west....  and, they do believe they have the right and divine destiny to imprison and destroy &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1585;   the infidels, kuff&#257;r, and unbelievers...  if only the west had such self preservation and dominating force....  my brother, it will be a struggle between good and evil..   

Qur'an 005.051

YUSUFALI: O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends and protectors: They are but friends and protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for friendship) is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.
 PICKTHAL: O ye who believe! Take not the Jews and the Christians for friends. They are friends one to another. He among you who taketh them for friends is (one) of them. Lo! Allah guideth not wrongdoing folk.
 SHAKIR: O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people.

51 &#1610;&#1614;&#1575; &#1571;&#1614;&#1610;&#1617;&#1615;&#1607;&#1614;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1617;&#1614;&#1584;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614; &#1570;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1578;&#1614;&#1578;&#1617;&#1614;&#1582;&#1616;&#1584;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615;&#1608;&#1583;&#1614; &#1608;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1617;&#1614;&#1589;&#1614;&#1575;&#1585;&#1614;&#1609; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1615;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1613; &#1608;&#1614;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606; &#1610;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1608;&#1614;&#1604;&#1617;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605; &#1605;&#1617;&#1616;&#1606;&#1603;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1601;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1617;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1617;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1618;&#1583;&#1616;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1602;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1617;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1616;&#1605;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614;


----------



## Bosun

infidels must convert to islam or feel the wrath of the sword, from the lips of their prophet... by the way he did not get devine revelations of the archangel, gabriel....  bro, i know you have heard these verses of peace often, but, i just feel compelled as it seems to fit the mood...    

Qur&#8217;an:  9:88 &#8211; &#8220;The Messenger and those who believe with him, strive hard and fight with their wealth and lives in Allah&#8217;s Cause.&#8221;

Qur&#8217;an:  9:5 - &#8220;Fight and kill the disbelievers wherever you find them, take them captive, harass them, lie in wait and ambush them using every stratagem of war.&#8221;

Qur&#8217;an:  9:112 - &#8220;The Believers fight in Allah&#8217;s Cause, they slay and are slain, kill and are killed.&#8221;

Qur&#8217;an:  9:29 - &#8220;Fight those who do not believe until they all surrender, paying the protective tax in submission.&#8221;

Qur&#8217;an: 8:39 - &#8220;Fight them until all opposition ends and all submit to Allah.&#8221;

Qur&#8217;an:  8:39 - &#8220;So fight them until there is no more Fitnah (disbelief [non-Muslims]) and all submit to the religion of Allah alone (in the whole world).&#8221;

Ishaq:  587 - &#8220;Our onslaught will not be a weak faltering affair. We shall fight as long as we live. We will fight until you turn to Islam, humbly seeking refuge. We will fight not caring whom we meet. We will fight whether we destroy ancient holdings or newly gotten gains. We have mutilated every opponent. We have driven them violently before us at the command of Allah and Islam. We will fight until our religion is established. And we will plunder them, for they must suffer disgrace.&#8221;

Qur&#8217;an: 8:65 - &#8220;O Prophet, urge the faithful to fight. If there are twenty among you with determination they will vanquish two hundred; if there are a hundred then they will slaughter a thousand unbelievers, for the infidels are a people devoid of understanding.&#8221;

Qur&#8217;an: 9:123 -&#8220;Fight the unbelievers around you, and let them find harshness in you.&#8221;

Ishaq: 578 - &#8220;Crushing the heads of the infidels and splitting their skulls with sharp swords, we continually thrust and cut at the enemy. Blood gushed from their deep wounds as the battle wore them down. We conquered bearing the Prophet&#8217;s fluttering war banner. Our cavalry was submerged in rising dust, and our spears quivered, but by us the Prophet gained victory.&#8221;


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Cheaper and  easier to  burn a  page a day.
> You can not win the hearts  and mind's of those who believe it is their divine right to  kill you for disbelief .



I tried to rep you but I must wait for 24 hours before I can.


----------



## hipeter924

Bosun said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheaper and  easier to  burn a  page a day.
> You can not win the hearts  and mind's of those who believe it is their divine right to  kill you for disbelief .
> 
> 
> 
> true words spoken bro...  the western world has reached an impasse.  they cannot move forward, they cannot move backward, and they do not have enough sense to get out of the way...
> 
> my brother, islam has a resilience that the western world cannot fathom...  it will be interesting to the the coming caliphate that will spread from the east to the west....  and, they do believe they have the right and divine destiny to imprison and destroy &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1585;   the infidels, kuff&#257;r, and unbelievers...  if only the west had such self preservation and dominating force....  my brother, it will be a struggle between good and evil..
> 
> Qur'an 005.051
> 
> YUSUFALI: O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends and protectors: They are but friends and protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for friendship) is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.
> PICKTHAL: O ye who believe! Take not the Jews and the Christians for friends. They are friends one to another. He among you who taketh them for friends is (one) of them. Lo! Allah guideth not wrongdoing folk.
> SHAKIR: O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people.
> 
> 51 &#1610;&#1614;&#1575; &#1571;&#1614;&#1610;&#1617;&#1615;&#1607;&#1614;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1617;&#1614;&#1584;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614; &#1570;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1578;&#1614;&#1578;&#1617;&#1614;&#1582;&#1616;&#1584;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615;&#1608;&#1583;&#1614; &#1608;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1617;&#1614;&#1589;&#1614;&#1575;&#1585;&#1614;&#1609; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1615;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1613; &#1608;&#1614;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606; &#1610;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1608;&#1614;&#1604;&#1617;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605; &#1605;&#1617;&#1616;&#1606;&#1603;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1601;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1617;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1617;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1618;&#1583;&#1616;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1602;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1617;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1616;&#1605;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614;
Click to expand...

You can have Earth as far as I am concerned, its set to destroy itself. 

Mars is a bit warmer and more sane, there are no governments or corporations there to dictate my life and control me. 

PS: I am not sure what is worse, your Islamic world, Socialism or Corporatism.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

hipeter924 said:


> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheaper and  easier to  burn a  page a day.
> You can not win the hearts  and mind's of those who believe it is their divine right to  kill you for disbelief .
> 
> 
> 
> true words spoken bro...  the western world has reached an impasse.  they cannot move forward, they cannot move backward, and they do not have enough sense to get out of the way...
> 
> my brother, islam has a resilience that the western world cannot fathom...  it will be interesting to the the coming caliphate that will spread from the east to the west....  and, they do believe they have the right and divine destiny to imprison and destroy &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1585;   the infidels, kuff&#257;r, and unbelievers...  if only the west had such self preservation and dominating force....  my brother, it will be a struggle between good and evil..
> 
> Qur'an 005.051
> 
> YUSUFALI: O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends and protectors: They are but friends and protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for friendship) is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.
> PICKTHAL: O ye who believe! Take not the Jews and the Christians for friends. They are friends one to another. He among you who taketh them for friends is (one) of them. Lo! Allah guideth not wrongdoing folk.
> SHAKIR: O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people.
> 
> 51 &#1610;&#1614;&#1575; &#1571;&#1614;&#1610;&#1617;&#1615;&#1607;&#1614;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1617;&#1614;&#1584;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614; &#1570;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1578;&#1614;&#1578;&#1617;&#1614;&#1582;&#1616;&#1584;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615;&#1608;&#1583;&#1614; &#1608;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1617;&#1614;&#1589;&#1614;&#1575;&#1585;&#1614;&#1609; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1615;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1613; &#1608;&#1614;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606; &#1610;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1608;&#1614;&#1604;&#1617;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605; &#1605;&#1617;&#1616;&#1606;&#1603;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1601;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1617;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1617;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1618;&#1583;&#1616;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1602;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1617;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1616;&#1605;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can have Earth as far as I am concerned, its set to destroy itself.
> 
> Mars is a bit warmer and more sane, there are no governments or corporations there to dictate my life and control me.
> 
> PS: I am not sure what is worse, your Islamic world, Socialism or Corporatism.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure, but I don't think he's defending Islim or the muslim world.


----------



## Sunni Man

taichiliberal said:


> Qur'an 005.051
> 
> YUSUFALI: O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends and protectors: They are but friends and protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for friendship) is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.
> 
> 51 &#1610;&#1614;&#1575; &#1571;&#1614;&#1610;&#1615;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1584;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614; &#1570;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1578;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1617;&#1582;&#1616;&#1584;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615;&#1608;&#1583;&#1614; &#1608;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1589;&#1614;&#1575;&#1585;&#1614;&#1609; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1615;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1613; &#1608;&#1614;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606; &#1610;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1608;&#1614;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605; &#1605;&#1616;&#1617;&#1606;&#1603;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1601;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1618;&#1583;&#1616;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1602;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1614;&#1617;&#1575;&#1604;&#1616;&#1605;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614;



This verse in the Quran was handed down over a thousand years ago.

And is as true today as it was back then.

The Jews and Christians will always team up against the Muslims.

Muslims who take then as friends during a time of conflict are only deluding themselves.

Because the Jews and Christian see Islam as an enemy not a friend.   N


----------



## Bosun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> true words spoken bro...  the western world has reached an impasse.  they cannot move forward, they cannot move backward, and they do not have enough sense to get out of the way...
> 
> my brother, islam has a resilience that the western world cannot fathom...  it will be interesting to the the coming caliphate that will spread from the east to the west....  and, they do believe they have the right and divine destiny to imprison and destroy &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1601;&#1585;   the infidels, kuff&#257;r, and unbelievers...  if only the west had such self preservation and dominating force....  my brother, it will be a struggle between good and evil..
> 
> Qur'an 005.051
> 
> YUSUFALI: O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends and protectors: They are but friends and protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for friendship) is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.
> PICKTHAL: O ye who believe! Take not the Jews and the Christians for friends. They are friends one to another. He among you who taketh them for friends is (one) of them. Lo! Allah guideth not wrongdoing folk.
> SHAKIR: O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people.
> 
> 51 &#1610;&#1614;&#1575; &#1571;&#1614;&#1610;&#1617;&#1615;&#1607;&#1614;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1617;&#1614;&#1584;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614; &#1570;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1578;&#1614;&#1578;&#1617;&#1614;&#1582;&#1616;&#1584;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615;&#1608;&#1583;&#1614; &#1608;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1617;&#1614;&#1589;&#1614;&#1575;&#1585;&#1614;&#1609; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1615;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1613; &#1608;&#1614;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606; &#1610;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1608;&#1614;&#1604;&#1617;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605; &#1605;&#1617;&#1616;&#1606;&#1603;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1601;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1617;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1617;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1618;&#1583;&#1616;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1602;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1617;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1616;&#1605;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614;
> 
> 
> 
> You can have Earth as far as I am concerned, its set to destroy itself.
> 
> Mars is a bit warmer and more sane, there are no governments or corporations there to dictate my life and control me.
> 
> PS: I am not sure what is worse, your Islamic world, Socialism or Corporatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, but I don't think he's defending Islim or the muslim world.
Click to expand...

I am not defending Islam or the muslim world...  the good brother must not have read in my post,  "_if only the west had such self preservation and dominating force.... my brother, it will be a struggle between good and evil.. _" thanks...


----------



## Bosun

Sunni Man said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qur'an 005.051
> 
> YUSUFALI: O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends and protectors: They are but friends and protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for friendship) is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.
> 
> 51 &#1610;&#1614;&#1575; &#1571;&#1614;&#1610;&#1615;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1584;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614; &#1570;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1578;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1617;&#1582;&#1616;&#1584;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615;&#1608;&#1583;&#1614; &#1608;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1589;&#1614;&#1575;&#1585;&#1614;&#1609; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1615;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1613; &#1608;&#1614;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606; &#1610;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1608;&#1614;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605; &#1605;&#1616;&#1617;&#1606;&#1603;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1601;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1618;&#1583;&#1616;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1602;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1614;&#1617;&#1575;&#1604;&#1616;&#1605;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This verse in the Quran was handed down over a thousand years ago.
> 
> And is as true today as it was back then.
> 
> The Jews and Christians will always team up against the Muslims.
> 
> Muslims who take then as friends during a time of conflict are only deluding themselves.
> 
> Because the Jews and Christian see Islam as an enemy not a friend.   N
Click to expand...

pn the other side of the coin, fundemental islam seeks to dominate the world and force submission under the hand of their allah....


----------



## taichiliberal

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm.
> 
> It has to happen in the same city and at the same time. If it does not it is not inciting to riot. Even if it had been totally domestic, and we further assume it happened in the exact same city, it does not count because it happened 10 fucking days later. If the cops run him into jail for it they will be facing a lawsuit for false arrest and abuse of power, which they will loose.
> 
> No shit sherlock....which is why I initially stated that since Jones bullhorned here in the USA, and the thugs murdered folk half way around the world, Jones is guilty of NOTHING other than being an asshole.  Nothing I stated indicated otherwise, so you've wasted time and space trying to be a clever and condescending Windbag.
> 
> I am curious about something. Is the reason you call yourself taichiliberal and then make such stupid posts because you are actually Lindsey Graham?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I (once again) demonstrated above the inability for this Windbag to read carefully and comprehensively, or to THINK AND REVIEW what others have stated before typing his Quantum dreck, I leave him to look foolish with his false sense of accomplishment and subsequent childish attempt at insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, when you said that if this had been purely domestic he would have been arrested for inciting a riot you actually meant that he was completely innocent of anything at all?
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...



And once again, the chronology of the posts proves that this Quantum Windbag has no substance:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/3497420-post396.html


----------



## taichiliberal

Sunni Man said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qur'an 005.051
> 
> YUSUFALI: O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends and protectors: They are but friends and protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for friendship) is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.
> 
> 51 &#1610;&#1614;&#1575; &#1571;&#1614;&#1610;&#1615;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1584;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614; &#1570;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1578;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1617;&#1582;&#1616;&#1584;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615;&#1608;&#1583;&#1614; &#1608;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1589;&#1614;&#1575;&#1585;&#1614;&#1609; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1615;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1613; &#1608;&#1614;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606; &#1610;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1608;&#1614;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605; &#1605;&#1616;&#1617;&#1606;&#1603;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1601;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1618;&#1583;&#1616;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1602;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1614;&#1617;&#1575;&#1604;&#1616;&#1605;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This verse in the Quran was handed down over a thousand years ago.
> 
> And is as true today as it was back then.
> 
> The Jews and Christians will always team up against the Muslims.
> 
> Muslims who take then as friends during a time of conflict are only deluding themselves.
> 
> Because the Jews and Christian see Islam as an enemy not a friend.   N
Click to expand...



Just to keep things straight.....you've attached my name to the wrong quote

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3497420-post396.html


----------



## Quantum Windbag

taichiliberal said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since I (once again) demonstrated above the inability for this Windbag to read carefully and comprehensively, or to THINK AND REVIEW what others have stated before typing his Quantum dreck, I leave him to look foolish with his false sense of accomplishment and subsequent childish attempt at insult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, when you said that if this had been purely domestic he would have been arrested for inciting a riot you actually meant that he was completely innocent of anything at all?
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again, the chronology of the posts proves that this Quantum Windbag has no substance:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/3497420-post396.html
Click to expand...


Yep, because when you said.



taichiliberal said:


> *If this were a totally domestic situation, Jones would be held on  charges of inciting to riot, etc.*  But since Jones is NOT in  Afghanistan, he can't be held accountable for the actions of those  moronic individuals/groups.
> 
> But Jones is an asshole who puts his prostelyzing above human  lives...and the arrogant little shits in Afghanistan are fooling  themselves if they think their not marked for future executions on some  level.



You conveniently forgot the fact that it took 10 days between his action and the rioting. That, again, disqualifies this from being inciting to riot, even if it was a totally domestic situation, and it happened in the same city. Don't let little things like truth get in the way of your delusions though.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Wanna know why it took 10 days?  Because the media in this country was being very responsible and not covering that story, but........when Karzai heard about it and found it on YouTube, he used that as a political tool to get his people to riot against Americans.  I mean......after all.......elections are coming up for him, and in his country, being anti-American is political capital among Muslims.

Yeah........it IS the fault of the rioters, but Terry Jones shouldn't have burned the fucking thing in the first place.

Like I said, I hope any retired or prior military person who wants to work out some aggression goes up to him and kicks his ass badly enough to put him in the hospital.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ABikerSailor said:


> Wanna know why it took 10 days?  Because the media in this country was being very responsible and not covering that story, but........when Karzai heard about it and found it on YouTube, he used that as a political tool to get his people to riot against Americans.  I mean......after all.......elections are coming up for him, and in his country, being anti-American is political capital among Muslims.
> 
> Yeah........it IS the fault of the rioters, but Terry Jones shouldn't have burned the fucking thing in the first place.
> 
> Like I said, I hope any retired or prior military person who wants to work out some aggression goes up to him and kicks his ass badly enough to put him in the hospital.



I am addressing a point that the idiot I am responding to is trying to make.

Let me ask you something. If Jones had stood up and condemned us bombing Libya, and argued that doing so proved that we are at war with Islam and someone had later used that speech to fire up rioters in Afghanistan, and the exact same thing had happened, would he have been wrong then?


----------



## taichiliberal

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when you said that if this had been purely domestic he would have been arrested for inciting a riot you actually meant that he was completely innocent of anything at all?
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again, the chronology of the posts proves that this Quantum Windbag has no substance:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/3497420-post396.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, because when you said.
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If this were a totally domestic situation, Jones would be held on  charges of inciting to riot, etc.*  But since Jones is NOT in  Afghanistan, he can't be held accountable for the actions of those  moronic individuals/groups.
> 
> But Jones is an asshole who puts his prostelyzing above human  lives...and the arrogant little shits in Afghanistan are fooling  themselves if they think their not marked for future executions on some  level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You conveniently forgot the fact that it took 10 days between his action and the rioting. That, again, disqualifies this from being inciting to riot, even if it was a totally domestic situation, and it happened in the same city. Don't let little things like truth get in the way of your delusions though.
Click to expand...


Did I say it would have to be the EXACT time frame, you silly Windbag?  Nope.  Only stupid defenders of assholes like Jones would put that forth in order to absolve him of any complicity in this tragedy.  But again for the mentally challenged, I stated that since Jones was here and the event took place a half world away, he can't be held accountable, etc.....I assumed one would also take into account time difference/delay, web access, orders from extremist leaders, etc.  Had it been totally domestic, you would NOT have had a ten day delay....and the law would have acted accordingly.  

But regardless, Jones is STILL a POS for pushing his prostelyzing and self promotion knowing that it will result in violence.  If you think not, then some much more to pity you.

Now, be a good little Windbag and quantumly repeat your BS ad nauseum.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

ABikerSailor said:


> Wanna know why it took 10 days?  Because the media in this country was being very responsible and not covering that story, but........when Karzai heard about it and found it on YouTube, he used that as a political tool to get his people to riot against Americans.  I mean......after all.......elections are coming up for him, and in his country, being anti-American is political capital among Muslims.
> 
> Yeah........it IS the fault of the rioters, but Terry Jones shouldn't have burned the fucking thing in the first place.
> 
> Like I said, I hope any retired or prior military person who wants to work out some aggression goes up to him and kicks his ass badly enough to put him in the hospital.



Because  you are  such a big supporter of free speech and are sure that those muzzard savages can  never see how stupid they look.
You are an American  hero, take so of the 200 bucks you get each 2 weeks and ride that bike to florida.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

taichiliberal said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qur'an 005.051
> 
> YUSUFALI: O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends and protectors: They are but friends and protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for friendship) is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.
> 
> 51 &#1610;&#1614;&#1575; &#1571;&#1614;&#1610;&#1615;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1584;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614; &#1570;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1578;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1617;&#1582;&#1616;&#1584;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615;&#1608;&#1583;&#1614; &#1608;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1589;&#1614;&#1575;&#1585;&#1614;&#1609; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1615;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1613; &#1608;&#1614;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606; &#1610;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1608;&#1614;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605; &#1605;&#1616;&#1617;&#1606;&#1603;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1601;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1618;&#1583;&#1616;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1602;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1614;&#1617;&#1575;&#1604;&#1616;&#1605;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This verse in the Quran was handed down over a thousand years ago.
> 
> And is as true today as it was back then.
> 
> The Jews and Christians will always team up against the Muslims.
> 
> Muslims who take then as friends during a time of conflict are only deluding themselves.
> 
> Because the Jews and Christian see Islam as an enemy not a friend.   N
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just to keep things straight.....you've attached my name to the wrong quote
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3497420-post396.html
Click to expand...


really?




Sunni Man said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qur'an 005.051
> 
> YUSUFALI: O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends and protectors: They are but friends and protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for friendship) is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.
> 
> 51 &#1610;&#1614;&#1575; &#1571;&#1614;&#1610;&#1615;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1584;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614; &#1570;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1578;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1617;&#1582;&#1616;&#1584;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615;&#1608;&#1583;&#1614; &#1608;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1589;&#1614;&#1575;&#1585;&#1614;&#1609; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1615;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1613; &#1608;&#1614;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606; &#1610;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1608;&#1614;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605; &#1605;&#1616;&#1617;&#1606;&#1603;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1601;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1618;&#1583;&#1616;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1602;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1614;&#1617;&#1575;&#1604;&#1616;&#1605;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This verse in the Quran was handed down over a thousand years ago.
> 
> And is as true today as it was back then.
> 
> The Jews and Christians will always team up against the Muslims.
> 
> Muslims who take then as friends during a time of conflict are only deluding themselves.
> 
> Because the Jews and Christian see Islam as an enemy not a friend.   N
Click to expand...


----------



## taichiliberal

Mr.Fitnah said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> This verse in the Quran was handed down over a thousand years ago.
> 
> And is as true today as it was back then.
> 
> The Jews and Christians will always team up against the Muslims.
> 
> Muslims who take then as friends during a time of conflict are only deluding themselves.
> 
> Because the Jews and Christian see Islam as an enemy not a friend.   N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to keep things straight.....you've attached my name to the wrong quote
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3497420-post396.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qur'an 005.051
> 
> YUSUFALI: O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends and protectors: They are but friends and protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for friendship) is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.
> 
> 51 &#1610;&#1614;&#1575; &#1571;&#1614;&#1610;&#1615;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1584;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614; &#1570;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1578;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1617;&#1582;&#1616;&#1584;&#1615;&#1608;&#1575;&#1618; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615;&#1608;&#1583;&#1614; &#1608;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1589;&#1614;&#1575;&#1585;&#1614;&#1609; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1615;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1571;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1616;&#1610;&#1614;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1614;&#1593;&#1618;&#1590;&#1613; &#1608;&#1614;&#1605;&#1614;&#1606; &#1610;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1608;&#1614;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605; &#1605;&#1616;&#1617;&#1606;&#1603;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1601;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1618; &#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1614; &#1604;&#1575;&#1614; &#1610;&#1614;&#1607;&#1618;&#1583;&#1616;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1602;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1605;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1592;&#1614;&#1617;&#1575;&#1604;&#1616;&#1605;&#1616;&#1610;&#1606;&#1614;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This verse in the Quran was handed down over a thousand years ago.
> 
> And is as true today as it was back then.
> 
> The Jews and Christians will always team up against the Muslims.
> 
> Muslims who take then as friends during a time of conflict are only deluding themselves.
> 
> Because the Jews and Christian see Islam as an enemy not a friend.   N
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


All one has to do is click the little arrows next to my name in the quote, and they eventually take you to post #396, which shows what REALLY transpired in the chronology of the posts.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3497420-post396.html

So unless YOU or some other dumbass don't want to get reported for a violation of the rules and subsequently get banned, you'll knock it off.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Quantum Windbag said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know why it took 10 days?  Because the media in this country was being very responsible and not covering that story, but........when Karzai heard about it and found it on YouTube, he used that as a political tool to get his people to riot against Americans.  I mean......after all.......elections are coming up for him, and in his country, being anti-American is political capital among Muslims.
> 
> Yeah........it IS the fault of the rioters, but Terry Jones shouldn't have burned the fucking thing in the first place.
> 
> Like I said, I hope any retired or prior military person who wants to work out some aggression goes up to him and kicks his ass badly enough to put him in the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am addressing a point that the idiot I am responding to is trying to make.
> 
> Let me ask you something. If Jones had stood up and condemned us bombing Libya, and argued that doing so proved that we are at war with Islam and someone had later used that speech to fire up rioters in Afghanistan, and the exact same thing had happened, would he have been wrong then?
Click to expand...


Wouldn't have fired them up like that for talking about Libya.

The Koran is much more than just a book to them, it's a symbol.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ABikerSailor said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know why it took 10 days?  Because the media in this country was being very responsible and not covering that story, but........when Karzai heard about it and found it on YouTube, he used that as a political tool to get his people to riot against Americans.  I mean......after all.......elections are coming up for him, and in his country, being anti-American is political capital among Muslims.
> 
> Yeah........it IS the fault of the rioters, but Terry Jones shouldn't have burned the fucking thing in the first place.
> 
> Like I said, I hope any retired or prior military person who wants to work out some aggression goes up to him and kicks his ass badly enough to put him in the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am addressing a point that the idiot I am responding to is trying to make.
> 
> Let me ask you something. If Jones had stood up and condemned us bombing Libya, and argued that doing so proved that we are at war with Islam and someone had later used that speech to fire up rioters in Afghanistan, and the exact same thing had happened, would he have been wrong then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have fired them up like that for talking about Libya.
> 
> The Koran is much more than just a book to them, it's a symbol.
Click to expand...


Translation: I do not want to answer that because it proves that I am wrong. The really weird thing is that these are the same people who had nor problem with the destruction of the Buddha statues in Afghanistan. Those were symbols to other people, and they literraly blasted all trace of them off the face of the Earth.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4xrpjR0_0o"]YouTube - Taliban destroying Buddha statues in Afghanistan[/ame]

If they have no problem destroying the symbols of another religion why should I care if someone destroys a symbol of their religion? Why didn't they riot when the US military destroyed Bibles that were shipped to soldiers in Afghanistan? Why didn't they at least speak up about it being against the principles of their religion? Which it is, by the way.

The problem here is not Jones, it is them. And, perhaps, you.


----------



## idb

Quantum Windbag said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am addressing a point that the idiot I am responding to is trying to make.
> 
> Let me ask you something. If Jones had stood up and condemned us bombing Libya, and argued that doing so proved that we are at war with Islam and someone had later used that speech to fire up rioters in Afghanistan, and the exact same thing had happened, would he have been wrong then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have fired them up like that for talking about Libya.
> 
> The Koran is much more than just a book to them, it's a symbol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: I do not want to answer that because it proves that I am wrong. The really weird thing is that these are the same people who had nor problem with the destruction of the Buddha statues in Afghanistan. Those were symbols to other people, and they literraly blasted all trace of them off the face of the Earth.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4xrpjR0_0o"]YouTube - Taliban destroying Buddha statues in Afghanistan[/ame]
> 
> If they have no problem destroying the symbols of another religion why should I care if someone destroys a symbol of their religion? Why didn't they riot when the US military destroyed Bibles that were shipped to soldiers in Afghanistan? Why didn't they at least speak up about it being against the principles of their religion? Which it is, by the way.
> 
> The problem here is not Jones, it is them. And, perhaps, you.
Click to expand...


But...why did Jones burn the book?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have fired them up like that for talking about Libya.
> 
> The Koran is much more than just a book to them, it's a symbol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: I do not want to answer that because it proves that I am wrong. The really weird thing is that these are the same people who had nor problem with the destruction of the Buddha statues in Afghanistan. Those were symbols to other people, and they literraly blasted all trace of them off the face of the Earth.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4xrpjR0_0o"]YouTube - Taliban destroying Buddha statues in Afghanistan[/ame]
> 
> If they have no problem destroying the symbols of another religion why should I care if someone destroys a symbol of their religion? Why didn't they riot when the US military destroyed Bibles that were shipped to soldiers in Afghanistan? Why didn't they at least speak up about it being against the principles of their religion? Which it is, by the way.
> 
> The problem here is not Jones, it is them. And, perhaps, you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But...why did Jones burn the book?
Click to expand...


The bigger question is, why were people killed because a book was burned.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know why it took 10 days?  Because the media in this country was being very responsible and not covering that story, but........when Karzai heard about it and found it on YouTube, he used that as a political tool to get his people to riot against Americans.  I mean......after all.......elections are coming up for him, and in his country, being anti-American is political capital among Muslims.
> 
> Yeah........it IS the fault of the rioters, but Terry Jones shouldn't have burned the fucking thing in the first place.
> 
> Like I said, I hope any retired or prior military person who wants to work out some aggression goes up to him and kicks his ass badly enough to put him in the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am addressing a point that the idiot I am responding to is trying to make.
> 
> Let me ask you something. If Jones had stood up and condemned us bombing Libya, and argued that doing so proved that we are at war with Islam and someone had later used that speech to fire up rioters in Afghanistan, and the exact same thing had happened, would he have been wrong then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have fired them up like that for talking about Libya.
> 
> The Koran is much more than just a book to them, it's a symbol.
Click to expand...


And the American flag, what is it?


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: I do not want to answer that because it proves that I am wrong. The really weird thing is that these are the same people who had nor problem with the destruction of the Buddha statues in Afghanistan. Those were symbols to other people, and they literraly blasted all trace of them off the face of the Earth.
> 
> YouTube - Taliban destroying Buddha statues in Afghanistan
> 
> If they have no problem destroying the symbols of another religion why should I care if someone destroys a symbol of their religion? Why didn't they riot when the US military destroyed Bibles that were shipped to soldiers in Afghanistan? Why didn't they at least speak up about it being against the principles of their religion? Which it is, by the way.
> 
> The problem here is not Jones, it is them. And, perhaps, you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...why did Jones burn the book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bigger question is, why were people killed because a book was burned.
Click to expand...


That would be the next question but first, why did Jones burn the book?


----------



## Grace

> That would be the next question but first, why did Jones burn the book?



Because he can.


----------



## idb

IMEURU said:


> That would be the next question but first, why did Jones burn the book?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he can.
Click to expand...


That's not a reason, why did he burn it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> But...why did Jones burn the book?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger question is, why were people killed because a book was burned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be the next question but first, why did Jones burn the book?
Click to expand...

Because the act of burning a book is iirelavant, the book has no life in it. Your question should not even be asked it doesn't matter. The question is why  were people killed because of the burning of a book?
A book against the value of life?


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger question is, why were people killed because a book was burned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the next question but first, why did Jones burn the book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the act of burning a book is iirelavant, the book has no life in it. Your question should not even be asked it doesn't matter. The question is why  were people killed because of the burning of a book?
> A book against the value of life?
Click to expand...


There's no question about the value of life to a book.

It goes the other way as well, what's the value of burning a book against the lives lost?
Did he make that evaluation before carrying out his petulant act?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the next question but first, why did Jones burn the book?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the act of burning a book is iirelavant, the book has no life in it. Your question should not even be asked it doesn't matter. The question is why  were people killed because of the burning of a book?
> A book against the value of life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no question about the value of life to a book.
> 
> It goes the other way as well, what's the value of burning a book against the lives lost?
> Did he make that evaluation before carrying out his petulant act?
Click to expand...


No it doesn't. What you are doing is enabling the killers because of the action of another who did nothing against the law.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

I took this from another thread. But the guy made some great points

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHQ_OfOTEHc]YouTube - Burn The Quran[/ame]


----------



## Grace

He made some very good points.


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the act of burning a book is iirelavant, the book has no life in it. Your question should not even be asked it doesn't matter. The question is why  were people killed because of the burning of a book?
> A book against the value of life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no question about the value of life to a book.
> 
> It goes the other way as well, what's the value of burning a book against the lives lost?
> Did he make that evaluation before carrying out his petulant act?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. What you are doing is enabling the killers because of the action of another who did nothing against the law.
Click to expand...


Of course it does. 
I accept it's your right to burn books but with rights comes with responsibilities and requires judgement.

It's a poor society when the level of justification comes down to "I simply did it because I could, and because it pisses you off and you can't stop me - so there!"
Good on you Americans...you must be really proud, you really showed them!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no question about the value of life to a book.
> 
> It goes the other way as well, what's the value of burning a book against the lives lost?
> Did he make that evaluation before carrying out his petulant act?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. What you are doing is enabling the killers because of the action of another who did nothing against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it does.
> I accept it's your right to burn books but with rights comes with responsibilities and requires judgement.
> 
> It's a poor society when the level of justification comes down to "I simply did it because I could, and because it pisses you off and you can't stop me - so there!"
> Good on you Americans...you must be really proud, you really showed them!
Click to expand...

It sounds like you are justifing the killers action for the lawful actions of another.


----------



## uscitizen

Bring em on.


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. What you are doing is enabling the killers because of the action of another who did nothing against the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does.
> I accept it's your right to burn books but with rights comes with responsibilities and requires judgement.
> 
> It's a poor society when the level of justification comes down to "I simply did it because I could, and because it pisses you off and you can't stop me - so there!"
> Good on you Americans...you must be really proud, you really showed them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you are justifing the killers action for the lawful actions of another.
Click to expand...


Get off your high horse, there's absolutely no way I agree with that, I'd be happy for an eye-for-an-eye to be visited on those barbarians!

I just think you should step back and look at the levels that discussion and debate are descending to in your country.


----------



## Sunni Man

LOL. That book wasn't a Quran.

Every Quran I have ever seen has Arabic calligraphy on both the front and rear covers.

That book was plain and devoid of any writing.

The retard must have been too cheap to actually buy a real Quran.


----------



## idb

Sunni Man said:


> LOL. That book wasn't a Quran.
> 
> Every Quran I have ever seen has Arabic calligraphy on both the front and rear covers.
> 
> That book was plain and devoid of any writing.
> 
> The retard must have been too cheap to actually buy a real Quran.



I notice he was well disguised too with dark glasses, bandanna and joke nose and moustache.
Big brave boy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does.
> I accept it's your right to burn books but with rights comes with responsibilities and requires judgement.
> 
> It's a poor society when the level of justification comes down to "I simply did it because I could, and because it pisses you off and you can't stop me - so there!"
> Good on you Americans...you must be really proud, you really showed them!
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are justifing the killers action for the lawful actions of another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get off your high horse, there's absolutely no way I agree with that, I'd be happy for an eye-for-an-eye to be visited on those barbarians!
> 
> I just think you should step back and look at the levels that discussion and debate are descending to in your country.
Click to expand...


I guess our views differ. The act of burning a book is irrelevant, thats why I don't take action when someone burns an American flag.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sunni Man said:


> LOL. That book wasn't a Quran.
> 
> Every Quran I have ever seen has Arabic calligraphy on both the front and rear covers.
> 
> That book was plain and devoid of any writing.
> 
> The retard must have been too cheap to actually buy a real Quran.



How do you know it wasn't a quran? Aren't there different versions by different authors or what ever youy call those religous leaders?


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are justifing the killers action for the lawful actions of another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get off your high horse, there's absolutely no way I agree with that, I'd be happy for an eye-for-an-eye to be visited on those barbarians!
> 
> I just think you should step back and look at the levels that discussion and debate are descending to in your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess our views differ. The act of burning a book is irrelevant, thats why I don't take action when someone burns an American flag.
Click to expand...


I accept it's an irrelevant act in itself but it isn't irrelevant when you know that there are negative consequences.

It would go the same way in reverse if Americans made threats about the burning of the US flag, or bibles and this was ignored by a bunch of nutcase Muslims...


----------



## Sunni Man

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. That book wasn't a Quran.
> 
> Every Quran I have ever seen has Arabic calligraphy on both the front and rear covers.
> 
> That book was plain and devoid of any writing.
> 
> The retard must have been too cheap to actually buy a real Quran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it wasn't a quran? Aren't there different versions by different authors or what ever youy call those religous leaders?
Click to expand...

Nope

There is only "one" authentic version of the Quran and that is in Arabic.

A Quran that is translated into any other language is not considered a Quran.

So he could burn as many translations of the Quran as he wants and we couldn't care less.    

Btw an Islamic leader of a mosque is called an Imam   (e-mom)


----------



## idb

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get off your high horse, there's absolutely no way I agree with that, I'd be happy for an eye-for-an-eye to be visited on those barbarians!
> 
> I just think you should step back and look at the levels that discussion and debate are descending to in your country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess our views differ. The act of burning a book is irrelevant, thats why I don't take action when someone burns an American flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I accept it's an irrelevant act in itself but it isn't irrelevant when you know that there are negative consequences.
> 
> It would go the same way in reverse if Americans made threats about the burning of the US flag, or bibles and this was ignored by a bunch of nutcase Muslims...
Click to expand...


In fact, wasn't that part of the justification for invading Iraq - "Well, we told Saddam to adhere to the demands made of him by the UN but he has chosen to ignore them...the shit that is about to rain down on him and his country is all his fault."

Sorry, before you ask, I don't have a link - it's all from my memory.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sunni Man said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. That book wasn't a Quran.
> 
> Every Quran I have ever seen has Arabic calligraphy on both the front and rear covers.
> 
> That book was plain and devoid of any writing.
> 
> The retard must have been too cheap to actually buy a real Quran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it wasn't a quran? Aren't there different versions by different authors or what ever youy call those religous leaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope
> 
> There is only "one" authentic version of the Quran and that is in Arabic.
> 
> A Quran that is translated into any other language is not considered a Quran.
> 
> So he could burn as many translations of the Quran as he wants and we couldn't care less.
> 
> Btw an Islamic leader of a mosque is called an Imam   (e-mom)
Click to expand...


oh so did Jones burn a real Quran, or did the islamic nut cases use it as an excuse to do what they do naturally?


----------



## Sunni Man

bigrebnc1775 said:


> oh so did Jones burn a real Quran, or did the islamic nut cases use it as an excuse to do what they do naturally?



Never saw it so I don't know.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get off your high horse, there's absolutely no way I agree with that, I'd be happy for an eye-for-an-eye to be visited on those barbarians!
> 
> I just think you should step back and look at the levels that discussion and debate are descending to in your country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess our views differ. The act of burning a book is irrelevant, thats why I don't take action when someone burns an American flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I accept it's an irrelevant act in itself but it isn't irrelevant when you know that there are negative consequences.
> 
> It would go the same way in reverse if Americans made threats about the burning of the US flag, or bibles and this was ignored by a bunch of nutcase Muslims...
Click to expand...




> It would go the same way in reverse if Americans made threats about the burning of the US flag, or bibles and this was ignored by a bunch of nutcase Muslims



When was the last time any Aericans killed anyone for burning a flag? And if they did I would blame them for their own actions



> I accept it's an irrelevant act in itself but it isn't irrelevant when you know that there are negative consequences.


This is how I look at it. Me and a buddy that likes to start fight at bars goes out and he gets us into a fight, I am not going to blame him for starting the fight, I  will blame myself for being there.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sunni Man said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh so did Jones burn a real Quran, or did the islamic nut cases use it as an excuse to do what they do naturally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never saw it so I don't know.
Click to expand...


Did the Islamic nutcases see it? Surely theres a video some where for you to know if it was a quran or not.

It looks like the same book in the other video.


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess our views differ. The act of burning a book is irrelevant, thats why I don't take action when someone burns an American flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accept it's an irrelevant act in itself but it isn't irrelevant when you know that there are negative consequences.
> 
> It would go the same way in reverse if Americans made threats about the burning of the US flag, or bibles and this was ignored by a bunch of nutcase Muslims...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would go the same way in reverse if Americans made threats about the burning of the US flag, or bibles and this was ignored by a bunch of nutcase Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last time any Aericans killed anyone for burning a flag? And if they did I would blame them for their own actions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accept it's an irrelevant act in itself but it isn't irrelevant when you know that there are negative consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is how I look at it. Me and a buddy that likes to start fight at bars goes out and he gets us into a fight, I am not going to blame him for starting the fight, I  will blame myself for being there.
Click to expand...


I never said that Americans have ever killed anyone for burning a flag.

I'm trying to understand your bar analogy, do you represent Jones or the Muslims?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

oday, 08:14 PM  
 Sunni Man  
Registered User
Member #11674   Join Date: Aug 2008
Posts: 11,654 
Thanks: 2,094
Thanked 887 Times in 678 Posts 
Rep Power: 146 



Quote: Originally Posted by bigrebnc1775  
Surely theres a video some where for you to know if it was a quran or not.

 Sunni Man  



> I am not interested enough to spend the time looking for it.
> 
> But you can look it up and post it if you are that curious.



It's important we must know if people were killed over a fake book. You're the expert.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I accept it's an irrelevant act in itself but it isn't irrelevant when you know that there are negative consequences.
> 
> It would go the same way in reverse if Americans made threats about the burning of the US flag, or bibles and this was ignored by a bunch of nutcase Muslims...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time any Aericans killed anyone for burning a flag? And if they did I would blame them for their own actions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accept it's an irrelevant act in itself but it isn't irrelevant when you know that there are negative consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is how I look at it. Me and a buddy that likes to start fight at bars goes out and he gets us into a fight, I am not going to blame him for starting the fight, I  will blame myself for being there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that Americans have ever killed anyone for burning a flag.
> 
> I'm trying to understand your bar analogy, do you represent Jones or the Muslims?
Click to expand...




> I never said that Americans have ever killed anyone for burning a flag.



You are the one that mentionedit first.


> It would go the same way in reverse if Americans made threats about the burning of the US flag, or bibles and this was ignored by a bunch of nutcase Muslims


I just wanted to know when was the last time an American killed a person for burning an American flag?



> I'm trying to understand your bar analogy, do you represent Jones or the Muslims?



I guess nothing since you did see that I would be taking respondsibility for my own actions and not blaming the person who caused the fight.


----------



## Sunni Man

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's important we must know if people were killed over a fake book. You're the expert.



I really couldn't tell because the camera shot was too far away.

But the Preacher said that it was; and we know that preachers never lie.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

idb said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have fired them up like that for talking about Libya.
> 
> The Koran is much more than just a book to them, it's a symbol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: I do not want to answer that because it proves that I am wrong. The really weird thing is that these are the same people who had nor problem with the destruction of the Buddha statues in Afghanistan. Those were symbols to other people, and they literraly blasted all trace of them off the face of the Earth.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4xrpjR0_0o"]YouTube - Taliban destroying Buddha statues in Afghanistan[/ame]
> 
> If they have no problem destroying the symbols of another religion why should I care if someone destroys a symbol of their religion? Why didn't they riot when the US military destroyed Bibles that were shipped to soldiers in Afghanistan? Why didn't they at least speak up about it being against the principles of their religion? Which it is, by the way.
> 
> The problem here is not Jones, it is them. And, perhaps, you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But...why did Jones burn the book?
Click to expand...


Why did they destroy the Buddha statues? Why didn't Buddhists riot in the streets? Why did they riot in the streets? Why ask why?


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time any Aericans killed anyone for burning a flag? And if they did I would blame them for their own actions
> 
> 
> This is how I look at it. Me and a buddy that likes to start fight at bars goes out and he gets us into a fight, I am not going to blame him for starting the fight, I  will blame myself for being there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that Americans have ever killed anyone for burning a flag.
> 
> I'm trying to understand your bar analogy, do you represent Jones or the Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that mentionedit first.
> 
> 
> 
> It would go the same way in reverse if Americans made threats about the burning of the US flag, or bibles and this was ignored by a bunch of nutcase Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just wanted to know when was the last time an American killed a person for burning an American flag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to understand your bar analogy, do you represent Jones or the Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess nothing since you did see that I would be taking respondsibility for my own actions and not blaming the person who caused the fight.
Click to expand...


The flag burning scenario was a "what-if" - I must learn to write in English.

And I agree with you at last - Jones should take responsibility for his actions, as should the lunatics in Afghanistan.


----------



## Grace

idb said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the next question but first, why did Jones burn the book?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not a reason, why did he burn it?
Click to expand...


Sure it is a reason. He burned it because he CAN.


----------



## idb

Quantum Windbag said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: I do not want to answer that because it proves that I am wrong. The really weird thing is that these are the same people who had nor problem with the destruction of the Buddha statues in Afghanistan. Those were symbols to other people, and they literraly blasted all trace of them off the face of the Earth.
> 
> YouTube - Taliban destroying Buddha statues in Afghanistan
> 
> If they have no problem destroying the symbols of another religion why should I care if someone destroys a symbol of their religion? Why didn't they riot when the US military destroyed Bibles that were shipped to soldiers in Afghanistan? Why didn't they at least speak up about it being against the principles of their religion? Which it is, by the way.
> 
> The problem here is not Jones, it is them. And, perhaps, you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...why did Jones burn the book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did they destroy the Buddha statues? Why didn't Buddhists riot in the streets? Why did they riot in the streets? Why ask why?
Click to expand...


Dunno.


----------



## Grace

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does.
> I accept it's your right to burn books but with rights comes with responsibilities and requires judgement.
> 
> It's a poor society when the level of justification comes down to "I simply did it because I could, and because it pisses you off and you can't stop me - so there!"
> Good on you Americans...you must be really proud, you really showed them!
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are justifing the killers action for the lawful actions of another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get off your high horse, there's absolutely no way I agree with that, I'd be happy for an eye-for-an-eye to be visited on those barbarians!
> 
> I just think you should step back and look at the levels that discussion and debate are descending to in your country.
Click to expand...



Does New Zealand have some towers, per chance, that were leveled? With NZanders inside going about their business? No? Yes?
The discussion and debate in our country is what makes us who we are. Some dont like that. I say tough patooties. 

Just sayin'. No offense intended.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sunni Man said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's important we must know if people were killed over a fake book. You're the expert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really couldn't tell because the camera shot was too far away.
> 
> But the Preacher said that it was; and we know that preachers never lie.
Click to expand...


It's important people were killed because of this. You are seeing the same thing the killers looked You're telling me you can't tell if it's a real quran or not, now how could the killers know if they can onlly see what you see in the same video?


----------



## Sunni Man

Quantum Windbag said:


> Why did they destroy the Buddha statues? Why didn't Buddhists riot in the streets? Why did they riot in the streets? Why ask why?



Simple

#1. there are no Buddhists in Afghanistan

#2. it's their country and they didn't want large stone idols in it.

#3. Buddhists don't believe in material things

#4. They are too busy chanting and begging for rice to ever riot.


----------



## idb

IMEURU said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a reason, why did he burn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is a reason. He burned it because he CAN.
Click to expand...


It's no reason at all.
A reason to do something is to achieve something else.
So what was he trying to achieve?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sunni Man said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh so did Jones burn a real Quran, or did the islamic nut cases use it as an excuse to do what they do naturally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never saw it so I don't know.
Click to expand...


Take a look.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDmaFehshys]YouTube - Florida Church Burnt Holy Quran [by Pastor Terry Jones][/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that Americans have ever killed anyone for burning a flag.
> 
> I'm trying to understand your bar analogy, do you represent Jones or the Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that mentionedit first.
> 
> I just wanted to know when was the last time an American killed a person for burning an American flag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to understand your bar analogy, do you represent Jones or the Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess nothing since you did see that I would be taking respondsibility for my own actions and not blaming the person who caused the fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag burning scenario was a "what-if" - I must learn to write in English.
> 
> And I agree with you at last - Jones should take responsibility for his actions, as should the lunatics in Afghanistan.
Click to expand...




> The flag burning scenario was a "what-if" - I must learn to write in English.


It's a what if because it has never happened.



> And I agree with you at last - Jones should take responsibility for his actions, as should the lunatics in Afghanistan


NO what Jones did does not equate to killing people, what Jones did was legal and did not affect anyone. The actions of the killers did.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh so did Jones burn a real Quran, or did the islamic nut cases use it as an excuse to do what they do naturally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never saw it so I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDmaFehshys]YouTube - Florida Church Burnt Holy Quran [by Pastor Terry Jones][/ame]
Click to expand...


He told me earlier if it's not a real quran it means nothing.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never saw it so I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDmaFehshys"]YouTube - Florida Church Burnt Holy Quran [by Pastor Terry Jones][/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He told me earlier if it's not a real quran it means nothing.
Click to expand...


Does that mean all those murders are over a fake Qur'an?


----------



## Sunni Man

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's important people were killed because of this. You are seeing the same thing the killers looked You're telling me you can't tell if it's a real quran or not, now how could the killers know if they can onlly see what you see in the same video?



The Christian holy man said that it was real.

So we have to take him at his word.

After all, Preachers will never tell a lie.   N


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sunni Man said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's important people were killed because of this. You are seeing the same thing the killers looked You're telling me you can't tell if it's a real quran or not, now how could the killers know if they can onlly see what you see in the same video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Christian holy man said that it was.
> 
> So we have to take him at his word.
> 
> After all, Preachers will never tell a lie.   N
Click to expand...


How did he know what it was since you said you couldn't tell what it was? He saw the same thing you did.
Sorry we don't call preachers holy men I thought you were talkin about some muslim holyman.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Quantum Windbag said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look.
> 
> YouTube - Florida Church Burnt Holy Quran [by Pastor Terry Jones]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He told me earlier if it's not a real quran it means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean all those murders are over a fake Qur'an?
Click to expand...


He's going on the word of a " HOLY MAN"

Sounds lik the start of a new thread. You want to do it?


----------



## idb

IMEURU said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are justifing the killers action for the lawful actions of another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get off your high horse, there's absolutely no way I agree with that, I'd be happy for an eye-for-an-eye to be visited on those barbarians!
> 
> I just think you should step back and look at the levels that discussion and debate are descending to in your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does New Zealand have some towers, per chance, that were leveled? With NZanders inside going about their business? No? Yes?
> The discussion and debate in our country is what makes us who we are. Some dont like that. I say tough patooties.
> 
> Just sayin'. No offense intended.
Click to expand...


No offense taken...I'm the one poking you.
And don't think I'm justifying any terrorist action.

On the other hand, just because someone *can* do something, doesn't make them less of a fuckwit for doing it, and surely freedom of expression extends to those that say that he is...indeed...you know...a fuckwit.

He has the right to burn a book, of course he does, but *should* he, when it is going to offend other people (not just the radicals) and put other people's lives at risk?


----------



## Sunni Man

bigrebnc1775 said:


> How did he know what it was since you said you couldn't tell what it was? He saw the same thing you did.



This is getting just a little to tedious to keep going on about.

I couldn't tell by the video.

The Preacher said it was real.

So I will take him at his word.   

As did the people in Afghanistan.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sunni Man said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he know what it was since you said you couldn't tell what it was? He saw the same thing you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting just a little to tedious to keep going on about.
> 
> I couldn't tell by the video.
> 
> The Preacher said it was real.
> 
> So I will take him at his word.
> 
> As did the people in Afghanistan.
Click to expand...


And the guy in the other video said it was real. But that doesn't matter does it? Just because someone said it was a quran, and you said fake qurans don't matter you can burn them all you want to. What a crook of shit.


----------



## Sunni Man

bigrebnc1775 said:


> And the guy in the other video said it was real. But that doesn't matter does it? Just because someone said it was a quran, and you said fake qurans don't matter you can burn them all you want to. What a crook of shit.



There was several close and clear pictures of the book in the other video.

And it obviously was not a Quran. Regardless of what the retard claimed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sunni Man said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the guy in the other video said it was real. But that doesn't matter does it? Just because someone said it was a quran, and you said fake qurans don't matter you can burn them all you want to. What a crook of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was several close and clear pictures of the book in the other video.
> 
> And it obviously was not a Quran. Regardless of what the retard claimed.
Click to expand...


No it wasn't nor was it in the other video


----------



## Sunni Man

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the guy in the other video said it was real. But that doesn't matter does it? Just because someone said it was a quran, and you said fake qurans don't matter you can burn them all you want to. What a crook of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was several close and clear pictures of the book in the other video.
> 
> And it obviously was not a Quran. Regardless of what the retard claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't nor was it in the other video
Click to expand...

How do you know?

Why do you care?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Burn a quran day explained

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91AM7665cbo]YouTube - The Original Burn the Quran Day[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sunni Man said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was several close and clear pictures of the book in the other video.
> 
> And it obviously was not a Quran. Regardless of what the retard claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't nor was it in the other video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Why do you care?
Click to expand...


Wasn't it the point of the killing, they burned the quran? I hate that people were killed but killed over a fake quran?


----------



## LumpyPostage

Terry Jones was never my favourite Python.


----------



## taichiliberal

Interesting that when people did ANYTHING in America to protest the Shrub's bogus war in Iraq, they were deemed as fanatical idealogues who cared nothing that their actions (allegedly) put the troops lives in danger and gave comfort to the enemy.

Yet on these thread, we see jack leg preacher Jones getting all types of defense and support from the very same  pro-Shrub morons.

Willfully ignorant neocon parrots.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> Interesting that when people did ANYTHING in America to protest the Shrub's bogus war in Iraq, they were deemed as fanatical idealogues who cared nothing that their actions (allegedly) put the troops lives in danger and gave comfort to the enemy.
> 
> Yet on these thread, we see jack leg preacher Jones getting all types of defense and support from the very same  pro-Shrub morons.
> 
> Willfully ignorant neocon parrots.



According to Sunni Man if it's not a real quran it doesn't matter you can burn as many as you want.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that when people did ANYTHING in America to protest the Shrub's bogus war in Iraq, they were deemed as fanatical idealogues who cared nothing that their actions (allegedly) put the troops lives in danger and gave comfort to the enemy.
> 
> Yet on these thread, we see jack leg preacher Jones getting all types of defense and support from the very same  pro-Shrub morons.
> 
> Willfully ignorant neocon parrots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Sunni Man if it's not a real quran it doesn't matter you can burn as many as you want.
Click to expand...


Unless you are a preacher, then you can't even burn a fake one.


----------



## chanel

The endless stories of Abu Graihb (sp?) put our troops in danger. The "Kill Team" photos put our troops in danger. Wiki Leaks has put our troops in danger. Yet barely a peep about that from the left. Hypocrites.


----------



## taichiliberal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that when people did ANYTHING in America to protest the Shrub's bogus war in Iraq, they were deemed as fanatical idealogues who cared nothing that their actions (allegedly) put the troops lives in danger and gave comfort to the enemy.
> 
> Yet on these thread, we see jack leg preacher Jones getting all types of defense and support from the very same  pro-Shrub morons.
> 
> Willfully ignorant neocon parrots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Sunni Man if it's not a real quran it doesn't matter you can burn as many as you want.
Click to expand...


Ahh, but then the tree stump preacher YOU are so apt to defend/apologize for/justify would then not only be guilty of endangering our troops and Americans abroad with his self promoting actions, he would also be guilty of being a bald face liar!

So no matter how you slice it, Jones is just a POS.


----------



## taichiliberal

chanel said:


> The endless stories of Abu Graihb (sp?) put our troops in danger. The "Kill Team" photos put our troops in danger. Wiki Leaks has put our troops in danger. Yet barely a peep about that from the left. Hypocrites.



Either you're stupid, a liar, ignorant, were asleep during the last 10 years or all of the preceding.


You're comparing exposure of WAR CRIMES to in 2 cases.....the locals already new about it, so our troops were in danger by actions perceived to be sanctioned by our gov't.  Exposing and correcting these crimes shows that America is NOT about the assholes in the situations you described.

Wiki-leaks was the actions of essentially 2 men.....any HONEST person who reads/listens to/watches more than one or two news services will tell you that there were left, right and center advocates that were for or against these actions.


----------



## HUGGY

*US Troops in serious peril now..Terry Jones burns Koran*

Jones got more people killed than the WikiLeaks guy..

Just sayin....


----------



## chanel

taichiliberal said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The endless stories of Abu Graihb (sp?) put our troops in danger. The "Kill Team" photos put our troops in danger. Wiki Leaks has put our troops in danger. Yet barely a peep about that from the left. Hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you're stupid, a liar, ignorant, were asleep during the last 10 years or all of the preceding.
> 
> 
> You're comparing exposure of WAR CRIMES to in 2 cases.....the locals already new about it, so our troops were in danger by actions perceived to be sanctioned by our gov't.  Exposing and correcting these crimes shows that America is NOT about the assholes in the situations you described.
> 
> Wiki-leaks was the actions of essentially 2 men.....any HONEST person who reads/listens to/watches more than one or two news services will tell you that there were left, right and center advocates that were for or against these actions.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  Those pictures were exposed to show that America IS about the assholes.  And few of the locals and jihadists around the world would have known about it without the hundreds of stories and pictures in the media.  I am not saying it wasn't news.  But I am saying they knew they were endangering our troops but did it anyway - first amendment and all.

Um and the burning was essentially the act of one man. 

I am neither stupid nor a liar. But you may want to look in the mirror.  

Hypocrites.


----------



## Ravi

It was the ACT of torture that endangered the troops. And we have the right as Americans to say quit torturing people.


----------



## chanel

Oh puhleez. I actually credit the press for keeping the preacher's actions out of the MSM. I fault Karzai for exploiting it. But the NYT ran how many stories on the "torture" in Iraq? There is huge difference between reporting and PUBLICIZING an atrocious act. And I would go even further and say the press has more responsibility and more accountability than a whackjob in FL.

Nice spin but you can't have it both ways.
Hypocrites.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that when people did ANYTHING in America to protest the Shrub's bogus war in Iraq, they were deemed as fanatical idealogues who cared nothing that their actions (allegedly) put the troops lives in danger and gave comfort to the enemy.
> 
> Yet on these thread, we see jack leg preacher Jones getting all types of defense and support from the very same  pro-Shrub morons.
> 
> Willfully ignorant neocon parrots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Sunni Man if it's not a real quran it doesn't matter you can burn as many as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, but then the tree stump preacher YOU are so apt to defend/apologize for/justify would then not only be guilty of endangering our troops and Americans abroad with his self promoting actions, he would also be guilty of being a bald face liar!
> 
> So no matter how you slice it, Jones is just a POS.
Click to expand...


Listen up bozo, I'm defending the right of an American  to express his first amendment right. Don't like it go live in one of those muslim countries you're defending.


----------



## taichiliberal

chanel said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The endless stories of Abu Graihb (sp?) put our troops in danger. The "Kill Team" photos put our troops in danger. Wiki Leaks has put our troops in danger. Yet barely a peep about that from the left. Hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you're stupid, a liar, ignorant, were asleep during the last 10 years or all of the preceding.
> 
> 
> You're comparing exposure of WAR CRIMES to in 2 cases.....the locals already new about it, so our troops were in danger by actions perceived to be sanctioned by our gov't.  Exposing and correcting these crimes shows that America is NOT about the assholes in the situations you described.
> 
> Wiki-leaks was the actions of essentially 2 men.....any HONEST person who reads/listens to/watches more than one or two news services will tell you that there were left, right and center advocates that were for or against these actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Those pictures were exposed to show that America IS about the assholes.  And few of the locals and jihadists around the world would have known about it without the hundreds of stories and pictures in the media.  I am not saying it wasn't news.  But I am saying they knew they were endangering our troops but did it anyway - first amendment and all.
> 
> You're not making sense, Chanel old thing.  When I say "locals" I'm talking about the folk in that COUNTRY were Abu Gharib is.  There's a news service called "Al Jazerra", there's local radio, there's word of mouth from relatives, local employees in the area.  What I'm reminding YOU of Chanel, is that by the time the Big Three networks started carrying the story here in North America, that region of the world was LONG aware of the abuses....and rightly perceived it as USA gov't sanctioned torture.  So the right wingnut mantra of "endangering our troops" IN THAT PARTICULAR CASE was bullshit, being that the news to the average US citizen was a day late and a dollar short as far as the Mid-East region was concerned.
> 
> Um and the burning was essentially the act of one man.
> 
> And this changes what I previously stated how?  Jones pushed to get publicity for his bigoted bullhorn, and doing so on the internet achieved his goal.  Now if you're going to wail BS about Abu Gharib photos, how in the hell are you NOT going to look hypocritical by trying to excuse Jones for the same thing?
> 
> I am neither stupid nor a liar. But you may want to look in the mirror.
> 
> Hypocrites.
Click to expand...


You need to get your facts straight...as they contradict your opinions and beliefs.  You have yet to logically prove that I'm a hypocrit, as I am NOT defending Jones while distorting historical facts for a comparison, as YOU are Chanel.


----------



## taichiliberal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Sunni Man if it's not a real quran it doesn't matter you can burn as many as you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, but then the tree stump preacher YOU are so apt to defend/apologize for/justify would then not only be guilty of endangering our troops and Americans abroad with his self promoting actions, he would also be guilty of being a bald face liar!
> 
> So no matter how you slice it, Jones is just a POS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up bozo, Internet tough guy talk from an intellectually bankrupt neocon parrot  I'm defending the right of an American  to express his first amendment right. Don't like it go live in one of those muslim countries you're defending.
Click to expand...


Another intellectually impotent attempt from our BigReb, who lies about what others write...sad.  Someone should explain to BigReb that freedom of speech is not consequence free.  Jones is just another tree stump preacher trying to keep his tax exemptions by feeding the knee jerk hatred and bigotry of stupes like him.  To date, neither BigReb or any of his like minded cohorts can logically or factually refute what I've stated....they don't like it, but no one put a gun to Jone's head to make himself a boorish ass for all the world to see.


----------



## Intense

taichiliberal said:


> Interesting that when people did ANYTHING in America to protest the Shrub's bogus war in Iraq, they were deemed as fanatical idealogues who cared nothing that their actions (allegedly) put the troops lives in danger and gave comfort to the enemy.
> 
> Yet on these thread, we see jack leg preacher Jones getting all types of defense and support from the very same  pro-Shrub morons.
> 
> Willfully ignorant neocon parrots.



What are you babbling about? Are you drinking again, or naturally incoherent? Grow up.


----------



## Hugidwyn

manifold said:


> US Troops in serious peril now..Terry Jones burns Koran



We must kill Americans wherever they are waging a war to have their feet burned land.
No matter what crazy Terry Jones burned the Koran.


----------



## chanel

taichiliberal said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either you're stupid, a liar, ignorant, were asleep during the last 10 years or all of the preceding.
> 
> 
> You're comparing exposure of WAR CRIMES to in 2 cases.....the locals already new about it, so our troops were in danger by actions perceived to be sanctioned by our gov't.  Exposing and correcting these crimes shows that America is NOT about the assholes in the situations you described.
> 
> Wiki-leaks was the actions of essentially 2 men.....any HONEST person who reads/listens to/watches more than one or two news services will tell you that there were left, right and center advocates that were for or against these actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Those pictures were exposed to show that America IS about the assholes.  And few of the locals and jihadists around the world would have known about it without the hundreds of stories and pictures in the media.  I am not saying it wasn't news.  But I am saying they knew they were endangering our troops but did it anyway - first amendment and all.
> 
> You're not making sense, Chanel old thing.  When I say "locals" I'm talking about the folk in that COUNTRY were Abu Gharib is.  There's a news service called "Al Jazerra", there's local radio, there's word of mouth from relatives, local employees in the area.  What I'm reminding YOU of Chanel, is that by the time the Big Three networks started carrying the story here in North America, that region of the world was LONG aware of the abuses....and rightly perceived it as USA gov't sanctioned torture.  So the right wingnut mantra of "endangering our troops" IN THAT PARTICULAR CASE was bullshit, being that the news to the average US citizen was a day late and a dollar short as far as the Mid-East region was concerned.
> 
> Um and the burning was essentially the act of one man.
> 
> And this changes what I previously stated how?  Jones pushed to get publicity for his bigoted bullhorn, and doing so on the internet achieved his goal.  Now if you're going to wail BS about Abu Gharib photos, how in the hell are you NOT going to look hypocritical by trying to excuse Jones for the same thing?
> 
> I am neither stupid nor a liar. But you may want to look in the mirror.
> 
> Hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to get your facts straight...as they contradict your opinions and beliefs.  You have yet to logically prove that I'm a hypocrit, as I am NOT defending Jones while distorting historical facts for a comparison, as YOU are Chanel.
Click to expand...



You need to get your facts straight.  I have never defended or "excused" Jones and I do not distort historical facts. Here's some facts for you:



> When the Abu Ghraib scandal broke in 2003, the mainstream media and liberal blogosphere couldn&#8217;t find enough column inches to express adequately their shock and revulsion. *The New York Times alone published 56 stories *on the hideous revelation that members of the U.S. Army Reserve had tortured prisoners of war and posed for &#8220;trophy pictures&#8221;&#8212;inexcusable acts that the Times placed squarely at the feet of then-president George W. Bush.



http://hotair.com/greenroom/archives/2011/03/21/breaking-obamas-abu-ghraib-the-stuff-hits-the-fan/

Jones burned a book because he hates what it says.  The MSM bombarded the airwaves with the Abu Graihb story because they hated President Bush.  Why have they been more cautious with the Kill Team photos?

These facts do not contradict my opinions and beliefs.  Jones was irresponsible and his actions caused the troops to be put in danger.  The NYT was irresponsible and caused the troops to be put in danger.  My views are consistent.  But unlike many on the left, I find no moral equivalence between burning a book, printing disgusting pictures, and murdering innocent people. 

If any members of the MSM honestly believe that, they should turn himself themselves in for being an accomplice to murder.  Possibly even sedition.


----------



## taichiliberal

Intense said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that when people did ANYTHING in America to protest the Shrub's bogus war in Iraq, they were deemed as fanatical idealogues who cared nothing that their actions (allegedly) put the troops lives in danger and gave comfort to the enemy.
> 
> Yet on these thread, we see jack leg preacher Jones getting all types of defense and support from the very same  pro-Shrub morons.
> 
> Willfully ignorant neocon parrots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about? Are you drinking again, or naturally incoherent? Grow up.
Click to expand...


Follow the chronology of the post, my *Intense*-ly stupid friend.  Then if you have something to offer to the conversation other than your childish grudge against me, I'll respond.


----------



## taichiliberal

chanel said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Those pictures were exposed to show that America IS about the assholes.  And few of the locals and jihadists around the world would have known about it without the hundreds of stories and pictures in the media.  I am not saying it wasn't news.  But I am saying they knew they were endangering our troops but did it anyway - first amendment and all.
> 
> You're not making sense, Chanel old thing.  When I say "locals" I'm talking about the folk in that COUNTRY were Abu Gharib is.  There's a news service called "Al Jazerra", there's local radio, there's word of mouth from relatives, local employees in the area.  What I'm reminding YOU of Chanel, is that by the time the Big Three networks started carrying the story here in North America, that region of the world was LONG aware of the abuses....and rightly perceived it as USA gov't sanctioned torture.  So the right wingnut mantra of "endangering our troops" IN THAT PARTICULAR CASE was bullshit, being that the news to the average US citizen was a day late and a dollar short as far as the Mid-East region was concerned.
> 
> Um and the burning was essentially the act of one man.
> 
> And this changes what I previously stated how?  Jones pushed to get publicity for his bigoted bullhorn, and doing so on the internet achieved his goal.  Now if you're going to wail BS about Abu Gharib photos, how in the hell are you NOT going to look hypocritical by trying to excuse Jones for the same thing?
> 
> I am neither stupid nor a liar. But you may want to look in the mirror.
> 
> Hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your facts straight...as they contradict your opinions and beliefs.  You have yet to logically prove that I'm a hypocrit, as I am NOT defending Jones while distorting historical facts for a comparison, as YOU are Chanel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your facts straight.  I have never defended or "excused" Jones and I do not distort historical facts. Here's some facts for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the Abu Ghraib scandal broke in 2003, the mainstream media and liberal blogosphere couldnt find enough column inches to express adequately their shock and revulsion. *The New York Times alone published 56 stories *on the hideous revelation that members of the U.S. Army Reserve had tortured prisoners of war and posed for trophy picturesinexcusable acts that the Times placed squarely at the feet of then-president George W. Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Obama&#8217;s Abu Ghraib: The Stuff Hits the Fan « The Greenroom
> 
> 
> Okay, one more time for the mentally challenged Chanel, who seems to dwell on blogger bullshit: _".... There's a news service called "Al Jazerra", there's local radio, there's word of mouth from relatives, local employees in the area.  What I'm reminding YOU of Chanel, is that by the time the Big Three networks started carrying the story here in North America, that region of the world was LONG aware of the abuses....and rightly perceived it as USA gov't sanctioned torture.  So the right wingnut mantra of "endangering our troops" IN THAT PARTICULAR CASE was bullshit, being that the news to the average US citizen was a day late and a dollar short as far as the Mid-East region was concerned."_
> 
> Jones burned a book because he hates what it says.  The MSM bombarded the airwaves with the Abu Graihb story because they hated President Bush.  Why have they been more cautious with the Kill Team photos?
> 
> Jones is a jack leg preacher with an increasingly shrinking flock (endangering that tax write off, don't cha know).  His personal bigotry and fundamentalist wingnut interpretation of the Bible gets him nowhere....so announcing a book burning (a great attention getter...as the nazi's/fascists demonstrated prior to WW2) and then putting it on the internet does the trick.  Willfully ignorant idiots who follow the "them vs. us" Shrub mantras post 9-11 try to justify Jone's boorish behavior by comparing it to Abu Gharib......a stupid move by folks like YOU, Chanel, because what went on in Abu Gharib was a CRIME by US law standards and international standards that when exposed was STOPPED.  Jones KNEW that somewhere some INDIVIDUAL assholes (people separate from the countless MILLIONS of muslims worldwide) would either riot/hurt/kill people over his stunt....BUT HE DOESN'T CARE!  Technically, it's no crime what he did.....morally, he's a POS...along with those who try to defend, justify, minimalize Jone's actions.
> 
> These facts do not contradict my opinions and beliefs.   *Jones was irresponsible and his actions caused the troops to be put in danger.* No shit, sherlock!  So WTF are YOU babbling about?  The NYT was irresponsible and caused the troops to be put in danger.  Not quite, as I schooled you on earlier.....the "danger" existed LONG before the US media got the story.....do some honest research regarding the foreign press, Al Jazzera, etc. You can close your mind to the chronology, but that won't change historical facts.My views are consistent.  But unlike many on the left, I find no moral equivalence between burning a book, printing disgusting pictures, and murdering innocent people.   Your views are the same intellectually cowardice demonstrated by all willfully ignorant neocon parrots and toadies....you just can't stand having someone who platforms your personal prejudices and ideologies proven to be a POS...so you use it to try and justify a past screw up by your god the Shrub and his minions that was documented to be a crime.
> 
> If any members of the MSM honestly believe that, they should turn himself themselves in for being an accomplice to murder.  Possibly even sedition.
Click to expand...


If YOU believe in your convoluted clap trap is not just another version of neocon GOP partisan hackery, then YOU need to see a therapist, Chanel.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that when people did ANYTHING in America to protest the Shrub's bogus war in Iraq, they were deemed as fanatical idealogues who cared nothing that their actions (allegedly) put the troops lives in danger and gave comfort to the enemy.
> 
> Yet on these thread, we see jack leg preacher Jones getting all types of defense and support from the very same  pro-Shrub morons.
> 
> Willfully ignorant neocon parrots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about? Are you drinking again, or naturally incoherent? Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Follow the chronology of the post, my *Intense*-ly stupid friend.  Then if you have something to offer to the conversation other than your childish grudge against me, I'll respond.
Click to expand...


Intense is not stupid thats why I negged you


----------



## taichiliberal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about? Are you drinking again, or naturally incoherent? Grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the chronology of the post, my *Intense*-ly stupid friend.  Then if you have something to offer to the conversation other than your childish grudge against me, I'll respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intense is not stupid thats why I negged you
Click to expand...


Like I give a flying fuck whether you "neg" me or not.  Bottom line:  Intense acts like a braying ass, he will be treated accordingly. You want to kiss his ass, don't let me stop you.


----------



## Bosun

Hugidwyn said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Troops in serious peril now..Terry Jones burns Koran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We must kill Americans wherever they are waging a war to have their feet burned land.
> No matter what crazy Terry Jones burned the Koran.
Click to expand...


this is what i think of that shit comment...ibn al-kalb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A curse on your mustache.


----------

